# Lumberjocks 2017 Knife Swap



## jeffswildwood

Lady's and Gents (used loosely),

The beer swap is almost done, the surprise swap is gone and it's time for the next swap. After much thinking and since I'm retired now, it's my turn. Bear with me and let's all have some fun!

This one is going to be a little different. The theme of this swap is a knife swap. I'll explain the details later in this section but we are building knives. This should be a lot of fun and if you have not been in a swap before, this may the one to get in on.

A Note: This is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.

*Basic Details*

If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail a few weeks before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be completely random. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

*Rules for this swap*

- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!
- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your tool(s) by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

*What we're making*

In the last two swaps, a knife swap has been a close second on the voting. I don't know this for sure as I have not seen the polls but that's what I heard. Anyway, it seems many people on here have expressed an interest in having one so here we go.

It's time for all our wood working "forged in fire" champions to shine. Break out those forges and fires and get cooking. If you don't do forging work there are many other options you can do. First there are many knife kits available. They cover a variety of price ranges and styles from simple steel kit to high priced damscus steel. These mostly just require putting on a handle. Think it's easy? You may be fooled! Also if you found an old knife that has seen better days, recondition that rusty old work horse. Clean up the blade, new bolster and new scales. If you choose this route, make sure you get some "before" pics so your swap recipient can see what work you have put in. Just don't want to make a standard knife? You're in luck here also. I agree that a marking knife or carving knife is also a knife, right? I do wish to include one rule though. Whatever you choose to make, the scales or handle must be made of wood. Were wood workers right?

Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. If you like to turn pens and want to throw one in the box, great. Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's just something that I think has kind of evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.

*How to sign up*

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail (lumberjocks2017knifeswap at g mail dot com) containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)

I won't send a confirmation e-mail but will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update daily (weekdays). If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.

Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below.
Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

*Important dates*

In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update my swap spreadsheet.
- Register for swap, please register by: *September 1, 2017* (lots of time to figure out if you can handle the work load)
- Progress picture, please send by: *October 1, 2017*
- Ship date, please ship by: *November 1, 2017*
- Reveal date: *November 10, 2017*. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry. We may reveal earlier depending on if everyone receives their package.
-Closing date: *November 14, 2017*. Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping SNAFU - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

*Other Stuff:*

When you post your projects, use the tag "* 2017 Knife swap*" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more so than the destination!

(Thanks to Ripthorn and then Mark Kronell and then Mosquito and then HokieKen, and then ki7hy then woodworkjosh - much of the verbiage (including this) was plagiarized from their posts on the previous swaps)

*Notice, in order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members.*

*Participants*

jeffswildwood
Dave Polaschek
HokieKen
builtinbkyn
doubleG469
PPK
KellyCrafts
RichCMD
poospleasures
GR8HUNTER
bobasaurus
Babieca
Ripthorn
HunterDS
doubleDD
Fatandy2003
ToddJB


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome everyone. This is my first swap as moderator so wish me luck! I have been in other swaps such as the box swap, screwdriver swap, surprise swap and most recently, HokieKens beer swap so I have a basic idea how it's done. I do know they are a lot of fun and a great learning experience.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll be in. Will send the email signing up from home this evening or tomorrow, as work doesn't let me (easily) email from a non-work account.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Great Dave! I'll be watching for it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

And now there's two. Got your info Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've almost got a clean spot on the workbench big enough to work on a knife, too. ;-) Once I package up everything for the beer swap, I'll start on my "one to throw away" so I can work out all the bugs and actually have a knife I don't feel bad about sending to someone else.


----------



## PPK

I'm warming up my wife to the idea right now. I haven't participated in a swap before, but have always wanted to. I think I could manage to create something sharp and woody…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave I'm sure by the time you get from "one to throw away" to "one to send" it will be awesome!



> I m warming up my wife to the idea right now. I haven t participated in a swap before, but have always wanted to. I think I could manage to create something sharp and woody…
> 
> - PPK


PPK, I was hesitant at first, but once I joined in I had a blast! There is usually a great group of wood workers in here. Come on, let's make that sharp and woody knife!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been in (the last) two swaps, and had a heckuva time, Pete. I would recommend it if you think you can find the time.


----------



## poospleasures

Hello,
I would like to join this knife swap. I make all wooden folding pocket knives. Just let me know how to proceed.
Thanks


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon (poospleasures) just send me an e mail with your info in it. You have until Sept 1 to sign up. Then just start on your knife and join in on the fun. If you need more info you can send me a PM and I'll help you out.  Just curios, does all wooden mean a wooden blade?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm in Jeff. I'll send you an e-mail later this week or you can just put me down. I think you have all my info.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got you covered buddy, everything except e-mail. Just send it when you get a chance. I see your having fun on vacation


----------



## jeffswildwood

Three! We got three, it's catching on. Come on PPK and poospleasures, let's join the fun!


----------



## papadan

OK, so send me a name, I'm ready to ship! ;-) I'm in for sure!

EDIT: Email sent, check your inbox Jeff. LOL


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm in too. Can I just send one from the knife block on my counter? They have wood handles :O


----------



## PPK

OK, got an idea, and I'm in! 
i'll send an email tomorrow with my info.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like we're gathering a crowd.


----------



## jeffswildwood

We got five, with PPK getting ready to join. I get the feeling this one is going to be big! Ken, I must have been into the beer, I do have your e-mail, all is good.



> OK, so send me a name, I m ready to ship! ;-) I m in for sure!
> - papadan


Dan, your awesome! Signs up and has a swap item ready in one day! 



> I m in too. Can I just send one from the knife block on my counter? They have wood handles :O
> - builtinbkyn


Bill, are we talking a set of steak knives? you may have to include a steak as a bonus item! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like a rainy day here. Can't mow the grass, beer swap items are done, so I think I'll work on my "practice knife". The one I started a blog with. My new band saw blades (finally) arrived so maybe I can make some head way!


----------



## doubleG469

I want to play! don't know a thing about forging so will have to figure that out. So anything with a blade would be acceptable? maybe I can find something at an estate sale or flea market to re-purpose. got a few ideas.. so ok I am in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, welcome in! A reconditioned knife is perfect! Great to see an old, abandoned knife brought back to life. If you do recondition one get those before pic's so when it's reveal time we can all see the change!


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW Gary, as much as I'd love to learn to forge a knife, no way I'll be tackling it on this swap. Any kind if knife goes so be creative. If you're not sure about an idea, PM Jeff. He gets final say in any decisions!

Dave (ki7hy) must not have seen the thread yet. I know he plans to join. Also make SURE bobasaurus knows we're doing it since he's our resident blacksmith!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I and papadan invited mafe to join in :<)) http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337


----------



## PPK

Mafe has some amazing skills, and someday, I'd like to just sit down and smoke a pipe and listen to his stories!! Heck, I bet his pipes even have stories! lol.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow! I would love to see mafe join in. The forging knowledge he has alone would be a plus! Not mention that beautiful knife he made for his Daughter. I think any of us would love to have a knife like that. )


----------



## jeffswildwood

PPK, Pete I got your info. Welcome to the swap!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't need to forge your own blade, Gary. Unless you want to. I'm planning to make one with a blade someone else made. If that goes well, I can fancy it up with add-ins. Maybe a sheath. Or matching marking knife. Or something. Half the fun is figuring out what exactly I'm going to end up making.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The only problem with Mafe and Allen joining the swap is that someone has to send something to them. So if they join, and I truly hope they do. I call receiving from either one and sending to neither as my declaration. If I declared it, it happens right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've used this before but it's more fitting now.

Early progress pic.


----------



## wormil

I'm probably in, will send an email soon to confirm.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The only problem with Mafe and Allen joining the swap is that someone has to send something to them.


Eh, I chose to send a plane to Mark for the surprise swap. He doesn't seem to hate me.

Just put on your big-boy fez and pay the extra $10 for something *nice* on Etsy, Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll just glue some wooden popsicle sticks to the sides of the knife I started. That should work yeah?


----------



## papadan

I hope this swap gets as big as the beer swap, but I know it wont. ;-( A quick Google search will find all kinds of premade blades and other parts if needed. Forging does have a big learning curve and can get expensive to get the equipment needed to get started. You can also find older knives that need rebuilding too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. Just don't forget to Mod-Podge on some glitter, Dave.


----------



## RichCMD

I just sent off my email. I am looking forward to this. I'm not into the forged in fire thing, but I've put handles on some kits I purchased, and I really enjoyed the work. Here's some links to some projects I posted for knifes I made from kits:

Kitchen carving set

Pocket knife

If (like me) you just want to do the handles, there are a lot of different kinds of blades available, including pocket knives and kitchen knives. Rockler has even had a wine steward tool on sale, but I guess some might think that's really pushing the boundaries of "knife".

Here's some links to a few sites that I found Goggling around a while back that might give you some ideas of the possibilities. Some even have tutorials. Blade prices run from under $10 to "Oh my!". Some of the sites also carry supplies like pins and corby rivets.

Thompson Knives

North Coast Knives

Hock Tools

Jantz Supply

I hope this will inspire more Lumberjocks to join the swap, even if they have never done anything like this before. I missed the last swap or two because of other commitments, but I participated in a few swaps before that, and I've always found them to be fun.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Were up to nine already! Welcome Dave and Rich. Rich, thanks for posting where people can get supplies. That may help a lot. Also on youtube a guy named *Walter Sorrells* covers a LOT of building. He is easy to follow and really explains things the right way. Including building a kit knife.


----------



## papadan

Jeff, make sure I get Daves (ki7hy) name again this time, I've got some scraps of aluminum and pine I want to get rid of. To all concerned, I hate the thought of anyones name going to Kenny, he is going to sharpen a hacksaw blade and super glue it to a couple short pieces of T track. Bill (builtinbkyn) you really need to do better than the steak knife you stole from the corner bar. I know they say any kind of knife, but an exacto blade taped to a popsickle stick isn't really considered a knife….right Jeff? ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

but an exacto blade taped to a popsickle stick isn't really considered a knife….

AH SHUCKS there goes my only idea :<))
what bout popsicle sticks with glitter on glued to plastic knife ? :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow Dan, that sure is a lot for me to process all at once!  Maybe if an exacto blade glued and screwed to a stick with a glitter inlay handle would be a marking knife?? Can't wait to see how a t-track comes into play here. Remember


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> what bout popsicle sticks with glitter on glued to plastic knife ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony if you steal my idea I'll shank you with it.

For all the uppity softies out there:
Disclaimer - in no way ever am I going to shank Tony or have had plans to shank Tony. If Tony indeed does steal my idea I'll be flattered and will not shank him. The world is safer now. Unicorns and butterfly's.

Oh!!! I'll put glitter shaped like unicorns and butterflies! Give me Dan's name.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Tony if you steal my idea I'll shank you with it.

For all the uppity softies out there:
Disclaimer - in no way ever am I going to shank Tony or have had plans to shank Tony. If Tony indeed does steal my idea I'll be flattered and will not shank him. The world is safer now. Unicorns and butterfly's.

Oh!!! I'll put glitter shaped like unicorns and butterflies! Give me Dan's name.

- ki7hy
[/QUOTE]
ROTFLMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allow me to be the first to give a real teaser pic.


----------



## RichCMD

kl7hy - It's sometimes hard to get a true perspective of size from a picture, but that looks like it's going to be a huge knife.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Went through the collection of wood stored beneath my bench last night. I think I have eight different kinds of wood that will be good for knife scales to choose from. Plus apple and apricot tree trunks (from four years ago) drying in a buddy's shop that I was planning to use for saw handles, but if there's pieces that are too small for a saw….

Bet I end up gluing some wood together this weekend and staring at neat patterns for a while.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave that is some beautiful wood, I don't recognize it. Really like the color and grain flow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon, (poospleasures) Welcome to the swap. Now we have ten!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> kl7hy - It s sometimes hard to get a true perspective of size from a picture, but that looks like it s going to be a huge knife.
> 
> - RichCMD


Well rich, that's definitely a lot bigger than a knife scale but wouldn't be bad for a handle. That might be the piece I use or might not but I'll likely use the same species.

Jeff, that's ironwood.


----------



## PPK

You guys are funny.

Well, I've got a little start on my sharp woody object(s)... not because I'm a super planner, but because I know I'm slow. Children and regular job and life… you know. There, how's that for a cryptic teaser? I think the hardest part is that there's literally endless possibilities. Hard to decide.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ironwood! I read you guys talking about it. It is remarkable!

If anyone is interested here is a good video about kit knives. The guy really explains it using basics.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Hi Pete , How's about tossing some ideas by the way of this empty pockets person …LMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I'm floating some ideas around and need some feedback fellas. Which would you prefer if I had your name?

Folder/pocket knife
Hunting/skinner fixed blade
Set of marking knives
Set of whittling/carving knives


----------



## PPK

Here ya go tony- Chinese SWORD! 









Hokie,
choice A: marking knives
choice B: hunting/skinner

I'd be excited to get any of those you mentioned, to be honest!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Pete. I of course have no idea whose name I'll get. I'm just interested in what most people would prefer before I stock up on supplies.


----------



## PPK

P.S.
Tony, I'd like the sword to glow in the presence of Orks, also. 
I'm guessing you'll have to do a little special forging to achieve this unique feature.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Which would you prefer if I had your name?


Kenny, I'd prefer marking knife and/or carving knives, followed by something pocketable. Living in the big city, a knife that requires a sheath means I won't carry it very often. Anything more than 4" is a weapon here in MN, and in some places (like NYC, if you should happen to draw Bill), I think a 3" blade is a weapon. Stick it in a man-purse and it's a concealed weapon if the cops find a reason to roust you. Bad juju.

So anyway, utilitarian shop stuff seems safest and most useful. I wouldn't mind having a pretty hunting-knife or skinner. Heck, I've got a 21" kukri that rides around in the emergency kit in the truck, but that doesn't get used very often unless I need to build a bonfire or chop a piece off something bigger to take home.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m floating some ideas around and need some feedback fellas. Which would you prefer if I had your name?
> 
> Folder/pocket knife
> Hunting/skinner fixed blade
> Set of marking knives
> Set of whittling/carving knives
> 
> - HokieKen


Folding/pocket knife is best followed by marking knife. Of coarse any of the above would be great.

For the city dwellers, I didn't realize that size would be a problem.  Living where I do, at the local flea market people openly carry and trade actual firearms. Not to mention very large hunting knives. I forget other places are not like here in the mountains. I hope you don't get something that would cause you heartache even though you may like it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> For the city dwellers, I didn't realize that size would be a problem.


Yeah. It can be a pain. I've gotten hassled while tailgating because I had a cleaver for chopping up a rack of ribs sitting on the table and one of my drunken buddies said something to the cop walking the parking lot. Then again, as long as you follow the "don't be an asshole" rule, almost no cop will hassle you over cutlery unless you've got a Crocodile Dundee sheath down your back and start telling people "That's not a knife" while waving a sword around.

But then there was also a time when a guy could drive home from the bar with a "go cup" sitting on the dash, as long as he knew the sheriff and didn't run into anything. Pretty sure that wouldn't be a good idea today, even out in the boonies.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Being former law enforcement, That "don't be an a**hole rule is a good one. I learned a lesson one time when I told one "if your going to write me a ticket, do it. I got to go". He was more then willing to accommodate me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. And it seems that's the rule that people have the most trouble with. :-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know I do.


----------



## RichCMD

PPK. - not sure, but something in a Valyrian Steel that's good for dealing with White Walkers also might useful.

Dave - Thanks for the reminder that what I see as a tool, other people may see as a weapon. Guess I live a sheltered life these days where I often use tools but have no need for weapons. Always good to remember that others may not think the same way you do. I have no idea if there is a limit on blade length where I live. Honestly, it never occurred to me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is the blade length and local carry regulations something we need to address before everyone really gets started? Other than Dan already being done, I don't think anyone else has started.

Personally, my vote is to send whatever you want. I don't think owning any specific knives are actually outlawed in any state other than butterfly knives and things like that. Correct me if I'm wrong here.

If it's not legal to carry Your received knife and it's something you need to adhere to then I suggest making it a shop/around the house knife.

I'm of course not the end all here and definitely not the ex prison cop but I would assume we all can choose what we do with our received bits as we get them as long as the sender sends a generally legal knife, yeah?


----------



## builtinbkyn

I don't think it's an issue. I have quite a few knives that exceed the legal limit. I just don't walk around with them. I'm pretty sure everyone has large knives in the kitchen they don't take to the grocery store or for walks with the dog. I mean is the intent to make a daily carry knife or just a cutting tool for what ever purpose the recipient deems appropriate?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think it's anything Bill and I agree, we are all smart men here (mostly), I imagine we can all handle it. I think my machete, butterfly knife, and bonus brass knuckles will be well received.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just make sure the machete is a spring-assisted opener, Dave. Whoosh!

The only complication I'm aware of for ownership is that the rules may be different in other countries. So far, I think we're all in the USA. But yeah, all the blade-length limits I'm aware of are for carrying, not owning.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Is the blade length and local carry regulations something we need to address before everyone really gets started? Other than Dan already being done, I don't think anyone else has started.
> 
> Personally, my vote is to send whatever you want. I don't think owning any specific knives are actually outlawed in any state other than butterfly knives and things like that. Correct me if I'm wrong here.
> 
> If it's not legal to carry Your received knife and it's something you need to adhere to then I suggest making it a shop/around the house knife.
> 
> I'm of course not the end all here and definitely not the ex prison cop but I would assume we all can choose what we do with our received bits as we get them as long as the sender sends a generally legal knife, yeah?
> 
> - ki7hy


I agree with you Dave. I really don't think setting length guidelines should be an issue, shop and around the house (or the fishing trip) should fit anyone.


----------



## jeffswildwood

If that was the case, I bet everyone's set of steak knives would be a no go.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'd like to welcome Joe, (JHub) to the swap! Have fun buddy and if you need anything, I'm just a PM away. 
We now have eleven! It's growing. I think duckmilk will join when he returns from his trip.


----------



## doubleG469

1. Marking Knife
2. Hunting Knife
3. Machete
4. Broadsword

Hope this helps narrow things down.


----------



## doubleG469

Oh heck go ahead and count Duckmilk you know he's going to be all in on this.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Oh heck go ahead and count Duckmilk you know he s going to be all in on this.
> 
> - doubleG469


I'm sure he will, but I need the confirmation e-mail. . I'm still waiting for GR8HUNTER's too, I know he want's to join. ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> 1. Marking Knife
> 2. Hunting Knife
> 3. Machete
> 4. Broadsword
> 
> Hope this helps narrow things down.
> 
> - doubleG469


What about an axe or hatchet? Or maybe even a cheese or butter knife?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A custom hatchet would be fantastic actually. I would use that plenty with the work I do.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> A custom hatchet would be fantastic actually. I would use that plenty with the work I do.
> 
> - ki7hy


So you're the hatchet man at work, huh? How can you sleep at night?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nah, it's a state building so I'm lucky I sneak in the knife on my key ring when I come to work. No hatchets here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would dig a custom hatchet. Muchly!

And I think a cheese knife would go very well in a man purse, but I generally don't worry about what I'm using when I cut the cheese.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I would dig a custom hatchet. Muchly!
> 
> And I think a cheese knife would go very well in a man purse, but I generally don t worry about what I m using when I cut the cheese.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh man. lol Say what does everyone else use to carry their laptop and stuff? I see lots of people use a knapsack, and I have one, but I'm not going camping so it doesn't seem appropriate. My "man purse" is actually a messenger bag. It comes highly recommended from me 

And I'd take a cheese knife or a butter knife. Love both and they'd probably get a lot of use


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh I also carry a knife in it lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

> And I d take a cheese knife or a butter knife. Love both and they d probably get a lot of use
> - builtinbkyn


So many ideas I never thought of. Both would be nice with a turned handle!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Oh heck go ahead and count Duckmilk you know he s going to be all in on this.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I m sure he will, but I need the confirmation e-mail. . I m still waiting for GR8HUNTER s too, I know he want s to join. ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'm still not sure what to make …hoping for more ideas …a folding pocket knife interest me ….just asking for more time ..might head to shupps grove FOR MORE IDEAS this weekend is tools LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I'd love a cool hatchet! Do hatchets count though? That's kinda stretching "knife" a bit… Axes and hatchets might be a good future swap though!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I d love a cool hatchet! Do hatchets count though? That s kinda stretching "knife" a bit… Axes and hatchets might be a good future swap though!
> 
> - HokieKen


my thoughts is that its *NOT* a knife :<))


----------



## papadan

CCW = Concealed Carry Weapon…....that means I can carry a Crocodile Dundee special strapped to my back! Hint, hint, hint. I really like Daves idea of a switch blade Machete! I was teasing when I said I was ready to ship, but if needed, I do have a few finished knives. I'm still thinking about what to build for the swap, gotta be something special, unless I get one of the regulars names, then I can ship em an ebay special and get away with it. I do think hatchets should count if that is something someone wants to do. Dave (ki7hy) that is a pretty hunk of wood, hope you don't burn it….....I see the choreboy on it and know you're a crack head, but a lighter is easier than building a hardwood fire to smoke with. Rich, Pete, and Vernon, glad you signed up for this, less chance of Kenny getting my name. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You only hope I get your name Mullet Man! ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I d love a cool hatchet! Do hatchets count though? That s kinda stretching "knife" a bit… Axes and hatchets might be a good future swap though!
> 
> - HokieKen


OK no one send Kenny a hatchet, but I'll take one


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hatchets and axes, may have to think about that one. It would make a good future swap as ken said.

*A story*: last year the elderly lady I cut grass for had a tall kitchen trash can and a laundry basket full of tools at her gate when I arrived to cut grass. I asked her why they were there. She replied that they were her late husbands and his fathers "old tools" and she just wanted to throw them away. I asked if I could throw them in my truck and she said sure, she would like to see someone get some use out of them. I could not believe what was in there. An old "carpenters axe" complete with hammer head. Rusty. Handle worn. Even every size of pipe wrench up to large. A massive amount of tools but the axe really caught my eye, not seen one for years! Even rusty old saws without handles. I still have all of them, some now in use others on the "need to be restored" file.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Oh man. lol Say what does everyone else use to carry their laptop and stuff?


Don't carry a laptop, myself. Have desktop computers at the various places I need computers, but only power up the ones at work anymore. For personal use it's iPhone or iPad. Phone in my pocket. Keys and money in another pocket. Knife in another pocket. iPad & keyboard in my luggage if I'm on a road trip.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah my iPad is for reading in bed. I need a real screen with real keys otherwise. My laptop, phone, keys, knife, pens, lighter, smokes, when I have them and miscellany, go into my bag. Hey you never know when the shtf is going to happen. I need to be prepared.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's the hatchet I use and wish I had a cooler one for fun. This one I found at an antique store for like $6. I don't think it's really that old though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey you never know when the shtf is going to happen. I need to be prepared.


My truck has a set of stuff, as do each of my motorcycles. And I have a keyboard for the iPad, when I need to type a bunch. It's a lot easier to take on the road and lasts longer than most laptops.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Ah my iPad is for reading in bed. I need a real screen with real keys otherwise. My laptop, phone, keys, knife, pens, lighter, smokes, when I have them and miscellany, go into my bag. Hey you never know when the shtf is going to happen. I need to be prepared.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


So….like a purse?


----------



## builtinbkyn

So you have to charge your iPad and you're keyboard. I have go packs in my vehicles too, but sometimes you're not near your vehicle :O I hate thumbing around on a small screen when I can have a real keyboard and real processing power with real memory and data storage 

Hey how about a fillet knife? Or this?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Ah my iPad is for reading in bed. I need a real screen with real keys otherwise. My laptop, phone, keys, knife, pens, lighter, smokes, when I have them and miscellany, go into my bag. Hey you never know when the shtf is going to happen. I need to be prepared.
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> So….like a purse?
> 
> - ki7hy


Yeah sorta'


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So you have to charge your iPad and you're keyboard


Nope. Wired keyboard. No charging required.

Computers have their place. Been making my living with them for the past 35 years. But we've screwed them up pretty royally and I'd rather not have the headaches that come with a "real computer." Much rather go whack my thumb with a mallet in the shop.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> So you have to charge your iPad and you're keyboard
> 
> Nope. Wired keyboard. No charging required.
> 
> Computers have their place. Been making my living with them for the past 35 years. But we ve screwed them up pretty royally and I d rather not have the headaches that come with a "real computer." Much rather go whack my thumb with a mallet in the shop.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ah you use PCs  Try a Mac


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a MacBook Pro, iPad Pro, and an iPhone. Rarely do I fire up the MacBook anymore. I do have the Apple keyboard for the iPad Pro and it's nice. It's the cover/keyboard. However. Small screen or not, I don't need to carry the iPad or MacBook with me while I'm away from home unless it's a vacation or something. I also don't have "miscellany" to carry, so no purse.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I mostly use my MBP - at the shop and in the yard, but right now I'm on my Mac Pro with a 32" screen and a vodka tonic  I really hate using my phone for anything but phone calls and checking the weather.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Phone call?? What's that? Is that an app or something?


----------



## papadan

You guys are funny the way you go on about your electronic gadgets, I use PEN pro and PAPER pro and never have to charge them up. Yo Bill, Exotic wood and a D guard please, I've got a license to carry that bad boy!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Ah you use PCs  Try a Mac


Actually, the computers I no longer use at home are Macs. Apple can screw things up every bit as well as Microsoft can nowadays.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I use a home desktop computer, or confuser, mostly for just the basics. Being on here, e-mail, facebook and to look up things. I learned autosketch after my Son bought me a copy. Great for project plans. My phone is used mostly for phone calls when out. I only get signal here on the second step down on my back porch and at the picnic table. . That's the trouble living in the mountains.


----------



## HokieKen

> Phone call?? What's that? Is that an app or something?
> 
> - ki7hy


That's how we used to order pizza Dave. It's like Face Time without a camera.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I have desktop ..wife has laptop…we both have flip phones ..NOT the jitterbug ….oh and my phone lays on my desk 24/7 even if I'm away LMAO :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Phone call?? What's that? Is that an app or something?
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> It s like Face Time without a camera.
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAO Must be scary for your FT recipients unless they're given a warning text for the incoming


----------



## HokieKen

Heck no! Where's the fun in warning them?


----------



## doubleG469

a hatchet would be awesome,


----------



## jeffswildwood

How's this one gary


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave I liked the picture of yours, here's the one I was given. Old, and I can tell it's been (badly) re-handled.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely needs a new handle but it has potential.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The wife thought she would help with the swap and picked up a couple six packs of local beer from the grocery store today.



She's an amazing woman and I love her more than words can say but….










It tastes like peanut butter. It's not the worst beer I've had but I'm not a huge fan. What to do with the other five is the real question.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yeah I picked up a six of something I thought would be good for the swap, but though it doesn't claim to be one, IT'S AN IPA and my recipient didn't claim to like them  Now I have 5 I'll probably not drink too. Well, I'm going out of town next week so the guy that's coming to hang with the dog will likely down them lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What's funny is I meant to post this in the beer swap thread. Too many swap threads. Lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I simply love peanut butter cups ….but not as a drink ….LMAO :<))


----------



## papadan

Dave, you didn't pay attention to the label. Look at the logo, dogs love peanut butter. Give one to your mutt each time you have a thunderstorm. It'll mellow him out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

How about a teaser? I'm planing down some white oak I resawed out of a ¾" piece. Aiming for a ¼" thick chunk for my first practice knife scales. I'm thinking I might try impregnating the oak with epoxy or acrylic, and if that works, I'll see what I think of it as handle material. Anyone have any thoughts?










My new bench seems to work pretty well, though I did have to make some new shorter bench dogs out of a scrap of cherry, and put a new hole in to hold small pieces for planing (it's hiding under the 5½ jack plane in this photo).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dan, I didn't buy that stuff. Wouldn't experiment that much. Damn taste was stuck in my mouth all night and I swear I can still smell it this morning.

Dave, unless you go through the whole stabilization process, it's impossible to impregnate the wood with resin. When you shape your handle the epoxy won't look right because you'll sand through the top layer which is all you'll get without putting it in a vacuum chamber. I've done lots of research on this and it appears to be the only real way to do it proper. If you have a vacuum pump and a pickle jar you can do it pretty cheap.


----------



## doubleG469

> How s this one gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'll pm you my address


----------



## papadan

Dave P. 1/4" is a bit thin for scales on anything of size. Might be ok for one of Bills steak knives. I always use between 3/8"-1/2" depending on size and style knife, you want a good hand fit. There's no need to stabilize a hardwood like Oak.


----------



## wormil

The downside of oak is it splits easily so if using pins + oak I would suggest making a few extra scales. Personally I think there are many better options than oak. I used paduak on my saw blade kitchen knife and it was a good choice, I still use that knife frequently and it holds an edge very well.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dave P. 1/4" is a bit thin for scales on anything of size. Might be ok for one of Bills steak knives. I always use between 3/8"-1/2" depending on size and style knife, you want a good hand fit. There s no need to stabilize a hardwood like Oak.
> 
> - papadan


I agree with Dan, I used 3/8 and just a bit more on my restore knife and I am finding out I wish I had more. I think in the future I will be close to half inch, which will give me more options. I'll get a good round over I'm sure but to get a slightly rounded handle, I would be a little lacking.

FWIW: Dan, I made some headway on my restore project today. Scales are assembled and glued, I should be able to start flattening and smoothing this evening. Tip, katalox is tough to work with, but so pretty.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, but it was a fat 1/4. It's going to be fine for a paring knife, I think. Which wasn't my swap knife, but rather the practice one I'm going to keep.

And yeah, oak isn't an ideal wood, but it's for practice, and I'll rehandle it sooner rather than later.

Thinking of getting one of the cactus juice wood stabilizing play with, which would probably make all sorts of wood that aren't great for knives work.


----------



## papadan

Stabilizing is what you need for spalted, soft, or Burl woods to harden them for shaping and handling. Otherwise they would just crumble during usage. Regular hardwoods do not need stabilizing and it would be almost impossible to do anyway, they would not absorb the cactus juice or epoxy. I sometimes seal small pieces of hardwoods with CA and even that doesn't penetrate very well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree Dan that hardwoods don't need to be stabilized however I disagree that it's impossible and not beneficial. If you don't want wood to move even in different climates you can stabilize it and it just won't move. If you stabilize properly you will put your wood in the oven to get to near 0% humidity then straight to a stabilization chamber which will remove all the air and eventually replace it with resin. Resin doesn't move in different climates like the addition of water does depending on climate. So you could easily stabilize oak especially with to open grain and have a "stable" pieces of wood in the end.

I think lots of stuff could benefit even if it isn't spalted, burled, or punky.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I was thinking of getting a pressure pot for casting blanks for turning. I wasn't aware of stabilizing with a vacuum. So would the best method for dealing with pinky wood be to first stabilize it in a vacuum with the resin and then cast it in a pressure pot? Obviously this will require at least two different chambers. Are there pumps that do both vacuum and pressure?

Edit: Found the pumps that do both. Forget it. They're cost prohibitive :O


----------



## papadan

Anything is possible, I have just never had the need to stabilize any hardwoods, except maybe a hammer handle going to Arizona. ;-) Here's a teaser pic. don't know if I can find any kind of metal worth forging a blade with.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill, that's exactly how you do it. You need to stabilize the wood then add the colorful resin and stabilized wood in a mold and pressure pot the thing. I bought some resin already, I'm in the middle of deciding on my vacuum chamber. I imagine someday I'll do the pressure pot thing. A lot of people use the paint pots for pressure pots and that's probably what I'll do but I want to get a stabilization setup done first.

Dan, you going to forge? That's bad ass. I use that antler handled knife you sent all the time. It's at my assembly table permanently now and it's a go to for many things now I use it more than any other knife. Love it. Wish it was Damascus like the other stuff you sent…why do I love Damascus so much?


----------



## duckmilk

> Oh heck go ahead and count Duckmilk you know he s going to be all in on this.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I m sure he will, but I need the confirmation e-mail. . I m still waiting for GR8HUNTER s too, I know he want s to join. ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Uhm…fellers, don't count on me. As far as the knife swap, I'm a little out of my league there, plus the wife has me building fence and numerous other projects, plus I have to do continuing education is September to keep my license, plus I'm going to have to pick up more hours at work to get bills covered, plus the beer swap is about all my wife can handle at this moment  BooHooHoo!!

"Nobody likes me
Everybody hates me
I'm gonna eat some worms

First a big juicy one
Then a little skinny one
Then one that wiggles and squirms" ;-))

Sorry my friends


----------



## jeffswildwood

Duck my buddy, it's all up to you. Sounds like you have your hands full! But at least you have a "knife" to work on, in your spare time, with no deadlines. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Jeff. I will be following along and providing comments along the way


----------



## HokieKen

I got up early this morning and forged a Damascus billet and hammered this blank out before work.










Nah… just kidding ;-) I bought it last week at Smoky Mountain Knife Works. And don't worry, it's not for the swap. My son's birthday is in a couple weeks so I thought this would make a cool gift for him and might give me a little practice for the swap too  Now I'm gonna see if I can make scales as cool as the ones Jeff made in his blog!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet Kenny. Love Damascus.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry you won't be able to join us, Duck.

I roughed out a half-dozen different test-scales yesterday. At least one paring knife will come out of the deal (I'm planning to epoxy it up tomorrow or Wednesday, depending on my sweetie's schedule) that I'll use around the house. A "fat 1/4" seems to be enough for a paring knife, even for my big paws as long as I don't make any mistakes while shaping it.

Lead time on the pre-built vacuum chambers from TexTurn is 4-6 weeks, so I probably won't be stabilizing any wood for scales for a knife, but I probably will buy a setup and a pump and some cactus juice. If nothing else, it might prove handy for making red-oak handles for other tools. Should be fun to experiment with at some point.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Lead time on the pre-built vacuum chambers from TexTurn is 4-6 weeks, so I probably won t be stabilizing any wood for scales for a knife, but I probably will buy a setup and a pump and some cactus juice. If nothing else, it might prove handy for making red-oak handles for other tools. Should be fun to experiment with at some point.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Because of his lead time Dave I'm considering this one. Haven't 100% decided yet.

Triple Tree 5 Gal Vacuum Chamber Stainless Steel Silicone Kit for Degassing Urethanes, Resins, Silicones and Epoxies https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071S73LLW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_4IBKzbZABBVEA


----------



## builtinbkyn

I've been looking at those too. I don't think there's a good reason go smaller than 5gal on this style. However I also have some reef tank equipment made from acrylic I no longer use on the tank, but could possibly use for stabilizing. I have to think if they're ozone safe they're cactus juice safe. They're designed for 3bar pressurized. They'll certainly work under vacuum. I'd just need to change fittings to brass vs pvc.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That sounds interesting and might work Bill.

For anyone reading that stumbles on this, the one I linked is different than the many others on Amazon. Not all of them are suitable for wood stabilization. There are lots that look the same but most of the others have a glass top and specifically state they are not suitable for wood stabilization.

The one I linked has a 3/4" acrylic top and states it'll work for stabilization. Should work well for burl bowls at 11" round and 11" tall inside diameter. I think it's a decent choice.


----------



## builtinbkyn

There's a heating pad that is designed to be used with the metal pots. Some have said they're worth the investment and you get better results.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hmmm…. I haven't heard of using a heating pad. I wonder the science behind that now because vacuum is vacuum so I'm not sure what heating it will do to get the resin embedded but I'm definitely not an expert, not even a novice in this area. Time to google this one to learn something I suppose. I could see it maybe thins the resin some? That would be my only guess but I couldn't see that making a huge difference. I'll look it up, Love learning this type of thing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the pointer, Dave. I think I'd rather have a clear one. Plus I'm on hiatus from Amazon. They've screwed up too many orders lately and are on time-out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would like a clear one too adage so I can monitor the bubbles and vacuum rate until the first mass volume of air is released. However, this one is cheaper, available now (cause I'm like an 11 year old as we all know) and it does wider stock which gives me a few idea. The top is still clear so there is monitoring but ultimately, that's why I don't own one yet. I just can't decide right now.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave(s) take a look at these. Link


----------



## builtinbkyn

The lid on the one you posted above is clear.


----------



## builtinbkyn

This is the kit I was considering since it has everything. Link


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah but the bubbles come up fast so it would be nice to get a side view on it. The Texas one Dave mentioned would be my number one but the price is expensive for sure. If you wanted one that's pretty wide which I think I might. Was thinking of stabilizing full planes potentially. Who knows what else. Having the space is a bonus for sure.

Thanks for the link. Looks very similar to what I posted. How big of the reef tank you have Bill? How thick is the acrylic?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was going to add this pump to the one I linked Bill. It's a little better than the complete setup you linked and about the same price combined.

ZENY 4CFM 1/3HP Electric Vacuum Pump Refrigerant R410a R134a HVAC Deep Vane Air Conditioner w/ 1/4" Flare Inlet Port https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012CFTZII/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_YWDKzbTAG2TEW


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I already bought resin. I was going to buy cactus juice but I had a $20 off anything over $75 from Woodcraft so I paid $86 out the door for the stikfast brand or whatever it is. Good reviews and have a gallon just waiting for me to figure out my pump and chamber situation. I need a toaster oven too but I imagine goodwill or somewhere like that will have one perfect for the job. That's the least of my worries. Costco has a toaster oven with mechanical dials (preferred for cost savings) that holds a 12" pizza for $40 so I might buy a new one since it's larger.


----------



## builtinbkyn

View on YouTube





View on YouTube

I did all the work myself except building the tank which is 200gal. The whole system is about 275gal. Reefing is more of a black hole than woodworking lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's awesome Bill. I doubt you would want to use a tank that big. It would cost 20000 in resin alone to fill it. Lol

So you going to pull the trigger on the one setup? I could wait for your review.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks. If you're waiting for a review from me, you'll be waiting for quite a while. I don't generally do reviews  Also, I'm probably going to hold off on this for a bit. I really want to make something of substance. That would be for some pen turning and stuff like that, which is a Winter sport lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

FYI, Bill, I have a small box all packed up. I'll drop it by the post office this week sometime for you. Looks like you're going out of town. Someone will be around to grab it though I assume yeah?


----------



## doubleG469

Man you guys are going all out on this knife thing, I was gonna grab a mop handle and an old butter knife. epoxy and pins and away we go….

edited to express my disappointment that Duckmilk will not be able to play this time… (Duck you can steal my idea of the mop handle and butter knife if ya want)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Going all out?? OH!!! The stabilization thing….I wouldn't waste that on you guys. Sheesh. My plastic knife with wood handles will do nicely.

Actually I'm very likely using ironwood scraps I have and stabilization won't do anything for that.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> FYI, Bill, I have a small box all packed up. I'll drop it by the post office this week sometime for you. Looks like you're going out of town. Someone will be around to grab it though I assume yeah?
> 
> - ki7hy


Yeah I'm leaving Willie home with a dog sitter. Needed someone to take care of the cats anyway and I need a break from responsibility lol He'll bring it in.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave(s) take a look at these. Link


Looks like that might do the trick. Thanks, Bill!

Cheapest pump I can find is this one if someone else is shopping from this discussion.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, even though I envy your shop and the time you can make to go there and your lifestyle all together, I still don't envy all the other stuff you have to deal with, I'm sure you need this. Enjoy your trip and get your mind off things.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave(s) take a look at these. Link
> 
> Looks like that might do the trick. Thanks, Bill!
> 
> Cheapest pump I can find is this one if someone else is shopping from this discussion.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Hmmm…. I just might pull the trigger on that. I bet it's the same pump I posted I'm sure. Even though the CFM is different. Either way 3 cfm is supposed to be enough if they are rated accurately.

You buying one Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You buying one Dave?


Probably. I'm going to sleep on it, but I left browser tabs for the slickvacseal 1.5 gal, that pump, and some cactus juice open in my iPad browser so I don't have to search for them in the morning if it still sounds like a good idea. I've still got a bunch of spalted elm that makes real pretty things if I can make it solid enough to work.

Of course I still have to remember to ship my beer swap project, and finish shaping my practice knife, and finish building my kerfing plane, and then resaw some more wood for maybe making up a laminate for some knife scales, and and and…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Of course I still have to remember to ship my beer swap project, and finish shaping my practice knife, and finish building my kerfing plane, and then resaw some more wood for maybe making up a laminate for some knife scales, and and and…
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, you sound like me!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh! I also got a pound of #9 by 1" brass rivets today, and a new rabbet plane and three knife blanks. Just wish I could retire so work didn't keep screwing with my play-time. But I figure I've got at least three or four more years of acquiring tools to go.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've been out of the game for a little while, but I think I will have to jump back in with this. I've got some fun ideas that I will experiment with, plus a fallback plan. Let's see what the creative juices produce!


----------



## ToddJB

I'll likely join, but will make you all wait, as keeping Kenny in suspense brings me immense joy.

Any good articles out there that indicate what kind of steel for what kind of blade/purpose?


----------



## HokieKen

> I ll likely join, but will make you all wait, as keeping Kenny in suspense brings me immense joy.
> 
> Any good articles out there that indicate what kind of steel for what kind of blade/purpose?
> 
> - ToddJB


I'll tell you… AFTER you register.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve been out of the game for a little while, but I think I will have to jump back in with this. I ve got some fun ideas that I will experiment with, plus a fallback plan. Let s see what the creative juices produce!
> 
> - Ripthorn


Nice to see you back Brian. I was afraid my t-track ran you off the site forever! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> the slickvacseal 1.5 gal
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I think you'll regret the 1.5gal in the long run. I didn't look to see he price difference but I would reconsider. Might as well have more room than less room.

Brian!!! Glad you're in. Todd. Send in your email 1 minutes after deadline. Makes it more exciting.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I just sent you an email Jeff …I think I got it figured out nicely :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> the slickvacseal 1.5 gal
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I think you'll regret the 1.5gal in the long run. I didn't look to see he price difference but I would reconsider. Might as well have more room than less room.
> 
> Brian!!! Glad you're in. Todd. Send in your email 1 minutes after deadline. Makes it more exciting.
> 
> - ki7hy


I agree. Since the liquid is reusable, a larger pot will provide more options in terms of the size of the piece to be stabilized. If it weren't reusable, that would change things for me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I waffle back and forth. The larger pot means I can fit larger things, but it also means more liquid is needed even to do small things. I think I'm probably going to hold off on buying until I get a few other projects wrapped up.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Were up to 13 now, just signed up GR8HUNTER and ToddJB! Welcome guys.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ll likely join, but will make you all wait, as keeping Kenny in suspense brings me immense joy.
> 
> Any good articles out there that indicate what kind of steel for what kind of blade/purpose?
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> I ll tell you… AFTER you register.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I guess you have to let him know now.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... Any good articles out there that indicate what kind of steel for what kind of blade/purpose?
> 
> - ToddJB


Here's a pretty good article on commonly used steels for commercial knives.

And, here's a good quick reference chart for different steel types and their pros/cons.

Of course, selection will also depend on what you're making and how you're making it. Would love to see links from others too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I am so glad that I did a "practice knife", the one in my blog, before I started my swap knife. The mistakes I'm making on this one won't be repeated on my next. The biggest one is use larger scales then you think you need, you can always remove the wood if need be. If you use pins, careful with the drilling. Also, file those pin tips. As I start my cutting and filing for shape, I know some more "lessons" will come up for me.

I know there is some knife pro's in here, but if this is your first knife, I recommend a practice knife! Just some advice from a knife rookie.

Also, having bled on it three times now, be careful and remember:


----------



## doubleG469

I learned from the guys on the beer swap, make 3 send 1… isn't that the ratio?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I learned from the guys on the beer swap, make 3 send 1… isn t that the ratio?
> 
> - doubleG469


That seems to work, but on some it was my second one that got sent.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

DID Gary say …....Drink 3 to every 1 you send ???......I definitely plan on practicing ….this will be the first ever for me again


----------



## buckbuster31

I wish I had time for this. making knives is on my other hobbies, but it has hit the back burner.. I am still 4 months backed up as is!


----------



## PPK

I've got a lot of progress on my knife already… Am I being overly zealous? Maybe I'll have to make some extras to send with it. It's turning out well, maybe I'll have to make a copy for me!


----------



## DavePolaschek

The make three is one to throw away, one to keep because it's useful, but not something you'd subject anyone else to, and one to ship. Sometimes I don't have to throw one away, but as a swap newbie, everything I've built for a swap was new to me, so I plan on three and am happily surprised if the second one is shippable.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ve got a lot of progress on my knife already… Am I being overly zealous? Maybe I ll have to make some extras to send with it. It s turning out well, maybe I ll have to make a copy for me!
> 
> - PPK


Pete, you rock!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe you could give Pete everyone's name Jeff LMAO :<))


----------



## PPK

> maybe you could give Pete everyone s name Jeff LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Ha! Only If I get everyone's names! I'd be one well-knived dude…


----------



## doubleG469

> I am still 4 months backed up as is!
> 
> - buckbuster31


Laxatives or prune juice, I hear works for most guys…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO @ Gary


----------



## jeffswildwood

I just finished the last entry on my knife restoration. If you get a chance stop by there. It's been good going from this:









To this:


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's nice work, Jeff!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nice Jeff! You're done for the swap if you so choose lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks guys, Bill, I got that bolster in there with your advice! If anyone goes this route, Please get those before pictures. There great to look at after your done to see how far you came!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Thanks guys, Bill, I got that bolster in there with your advice! If anyone goes this route, Please get those before pictures. There great to look at after your done to see how far you came!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I think Dan gave you the advice on the bolster, but I'm more than happy to take credit for it. I'm sure he won't mind


----------



## papadan

> I wish I had time for this. making knives is on my other hobbies, but it has hit the back burner.. I am still 4 months backed up as is!
> 
> - buckbuster31


Hey now, everyone has to eat, sleep and ********************. All you have to do is a little less of those things and join in this swap! ;-)



> Thanks guys, Bill, I got that bolster in there with your advice! If anyone goes this route, Please get those before pictures. There great to look at after your done to see how far you came!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I think Dan gave you the advice on the bolster, but I m more than happy to take credit for it. I m sure he won t mind
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I don't mind, as long as it helps, who cares who says what. Just do it! ;-)

I really could ship today if I wanted or needed to…...I have some ideas I'm contemplating though! You know, something kinda special most hill billys wouldn't think of. LOL


----------



## papadan

A few tips for knife building. If you forge a blade make sure you finish your shaping and drill your pin and/ or lanyard hole before hardening the blade. If you purchase a finished blade it will probably have pin holes in it already. If you need to drill a finished blade, you will need Cobalt bits to drill it. Rough shape your scales, clamp one side onto the knife and drill the pin/lanyard holes through the knife into that scale. Slip pins into the holes and knife. Clamp the other scale into place and drill through the first scale and knife into the second scale. remove one pin at a time and replace after drilling through to keep everything aligned. 5 minute epoxy is all that's needed to hold a knife together under any circumstances. You can install scales without pins if you want, I prefer pins just incase the epoxy was to come lose and they help with alignment and looks. Kitchen, shop, cooking knives do not need gaurds or bolsters. Hunting or fighting knives MUST have a guard/bolsters to prevent the users hand from sliding out onto the blade when stabbing or pushing the tip into something. Hope this helps.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Thanks guys, Bill, I got that bolster in there with your advice! If anyone goes this route, Please get those before pictures. There great to look at after your done to see how far you came!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I think Dan gave you the advice on the bolster, but I m more than happy to take credit for it. I m sure he won t mind
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Woops, Sorry Dan, I guess I'm getting old and losing my memory.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I really could ship today if I wanted or needed to…...I have some ideas I m contemplating though! You know, something kinda special most hill billys wouldn t think of. LOL
> 
> - papadan


Dan, I resemble that remark,


----------



## HokieKen

Great pro tips Dan!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Dan for the tips. Especially on the bolster.

Nice job Jeff! Two thumbs up for sure.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

great ideas Dan Thanks …I can tell you from personal experience …when elbow deep into deer blood …the last thing on your mind is your knife :<)) ......also Jeff a very nice job on the refurbish of otherwise junk knife :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I just got a message from a lumberjock from Portugal! Seems he makes knives. If he joins this may be a swap first that I know of. Here is his LJ page http://lumberjocks.com/heldercruz100 so you guys can see what he makes. Everything from knives to bird feeders. He has not sent an E-mail yet so he has not signed up yet. Just asking me about it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I hope Helder will join, even if it is me that gets the big shipping bill to ship something to Portugal. The more the merrier!


----------



## papadan

> great ideas Dan Thanks …I can tell you from personal experience …*when elbow deep into deer blood …the last thing on your mind is your knife *:<)) ......also Jeff a very nice job on the refurbish of otherwise junk knife :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Been there done that many times. A really good knife is a must, I use a 7" Bowie that I made back in the early 80s. That's a knife my grandsons will fight over someday.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I hope Helder will join, even if it is me that gets the big shipping bill to ship something to Portugal. The more the merrier!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I been talking to him, Fine young man, and a student. I would also ship to him but I don't want it to be too taxing on him. He said he would like a close swap partner, with all of us in the US that's hard to do. I too would love to see him in here.


----------



## papadan

I'd like to see him join us, but I'm not in a financial position to ship that far or help him ship this far. I'm trying to send a box to Dave but haven't got the extra funds right now. Disability doesn't pay very well. LOL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Did you ever hear back from MaFe? Not sure about shipping costs within the E.U., but I would think it'd be less than sending stuff across an ocean. Probably would avoid the long wait for the reveal that way, too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Did you ever hear back from MaFe? Not sure about shipping costs within the E.U., but I would think it d be less than sending stuff across an ocean. Probably would avoid the long wait for the reveal that way, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


No word Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ah, well. Still a week and change. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HokieKen

Dan! First, WTF happened to the mullet?! Now it looks like you have an afro! ;-)

Second, WTF are you shipping Dave now? Didn't you send him like 27 things in the last swap? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Did you ever hear back from MaFe? Not sure about shipping costs within the E.U., but I would think it d be less than sending stuff across an ocean. Probably would avoid the long wait for the reveal that way, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Wanna hear sumpin funny? I was going to razz you for not knowing where Portugal was. I would have bet my last dollar it was in South America. Luckily I googled and found out I am the dumbass before I was a smartass and made a total ass out of myself!

You know what they say… If you can't laugh at yourself… that's why God made Mississippi.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yer a hoot, Kenny!


----------



## doubleG469

Teaser…









Edit… Yes it's a mess… Yes almost everything I'm using is in that pic…


----------



## papadan

> Dan! First, WTF happened to the mullet?! Now it looks like you have an afro! ;-)
> 
> Second, WTF are you shipping Dave now? Didn t you send him like 27 things in the last swap? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


The hair do was last Halloween, she was the neighborhood lion. I've got some apple wood Dave wants for handles, need to send a large flat rate box his way, and he is going to send me some of that desert wood he gets easy.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Portugal in South America? Maybe in an alternate universe :O

Here's an idea I found. I think they're pretty cool.

Railroad Spike Knives

Still not sure what I'm doing. I had an idea, but I don't have the resources to make the blade.


----------



## papadan

Portugal is near Spain….......they speak Spanish in Spain….....so Spain must be near Mexico because they speak Spanish…............That puts Portugal near Mexico…..........we can save on shipping by throwing the package over the wall! ;-()

No offense meant Helder, just kidding around!


----------



## PPK

> Portugal is near Spain….......they speak Spanish in Spain….....so Spain must be near Mexico because they speak Spanish…............That puts Portugal near Mexico…..........we can save on shipping by throwing the package over the wall! ;-()
> 
> No offense meant Helder, just kidding around!
> 
> - papadan


Oh brother…

Lets see here… I speak english, and live in ND. They speak English in England, and Ireland is near England, and we speak English (the best English, I might say) in ND, so that means ND is right beside Ireland. Fair enough… Lol.


----------



## JHub

This whole time I thought ND was next to Australia… I guess my USSR globe isn't all I thought it was.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I speak English in southwest Virginia, They speak some what English in south West Virginia. (about five miles away). I grew up speaking English in Maryland. I can't figure out where I am. South West Virginia or Southwest Virginia.


----------



## JHub

> I speak English in southwest Virginia, They speak some what English in south West Virginia. (about five miles away). I grew up speaking English in Maryland. I can t figure out where I am. South West Virginia or Southwest Virginia.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You live in Montana.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure whatever it is they speak in by-gawd West Virginny is actually English Jeff!

It was funny on vacation last week, my wife's family was in the house we rented. She had several aunts and uncles who grew up in a mining camp way back in the WV hills. Then there was her brother and his 11 year old son. Her brother is in the Air Force and this is the first time he's lived close enough for his kid to meet his extended family. We literally spent a whole evening with that kid doing a West Virginia-English translation session. He's a cool kid and thought it was hilarious. It really was.


----------



## HokieKen

> Portugal in South America? Maybe in an alternate universe :O
> 
> Here s an idea I found. I think they re pretty cool.
> 
> Railroad Spike Knives
> 
> Still not sure what I m doing. I had an idea, but I don t have the resources to make the blade.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I wish I had time to build a small forge and try my hand at it. That's a project to follow much later than this swap though… Here's one I found very interesting and probably a good "entry" project for forging using concrete nails to make carving/whittling knives.


----------



## HokieKen

And FWIW, here's a great tutorial for those who want to cut/grind/file their knife into shape instead of forging. It has some good info on everything from selecting steel, to design and layout, to shaping, heat treating and finishing. And, it can all be done with stuff most of us probably already have in out shops! )


----------



## papadan

I speak hill billy and live in Kentucky…....Dammit man…..I'm stuck here for life!

Hey Pete, who the bloody hell said they speak English in England, and that blarney they speak in Ireland is just a bloody bad! ;-()


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m not sure whatever it is they speak in by-gawd West Virginny is actually English Jeff!
> 
> It was funny on vacation last week, my wife s family was in the house we rented. She had several aunts and uncles who grew up in a mining camp way back in the WV hills. Then there was her brother and his 11 year old son. Her brother is in the Air Force and this is the first time he s lived close enough for his kid to meet his extended family. We literally spent a whole evening with that kid doing a West Virginia-English translation session. He s a cool kid and thought it was hilarious. It really was.
> 
> - HokieKen


Being from Maryland I never picked up the "accent" but I can translate. After living here since '78 I don't even notice it any more. When I first came here I really had a time. I told a guy one time he talks funny, he said no, I was the one who talked funny.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> And FWIW, here s a great tutorial for those who want to cut/grind/file their knife into shape instead of forging. It has some good info on everything from selecting steel, to design and layout, to shaping, heat treating and finishing. And, it can all be done with stuff most of us probably already have in out shops! )
> 
> - HokieKen


During the last surprise swap, some one told me how to make a forge out of a coffee can and two torches. I can't remember who though.


----------



## papadan

You have to make a forge out of the coffee can. Place a spray can in the middle and fill it with concrete. Also need to have a piece of pipe in the side to allow for the torch head when done. Lots of tutorials on Penterest about C can forges.


----------



## bobasaurus

Oh what the heck, sign me up. It will be forged in the fires of Mt. Bobasaurus.

I've been going back and forth about it due to laziness, but I need a new project anyways. I have a shiny new 2×72 grinder ready to go, and the anvil is calling my name.


----------



## bobasaurus

> FWIW Gary, as much as I d love to learn to forge a knife, no way I ll be tackling it on this swap. Any kind if knife goes so be creative. If you re not sure about an idea, PM Jeff. He gets final say in any decisions!
> 
> Dave (ki7hy) must not have seen the thread yet. I know he plans to join. Also make SURE bobasaurus knows we re doing it since he s our resident blacksmith!
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks for remembering me, hope I can live up to it.


----------



## HokieKen

I saw your friggin' fork Allen. I think you'll be fine. ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I m not sure whatever it is they speak in by-gawd West Virginny is actually English Jeff!
> 
> It was funny on vacation last week, my wife s family was in the house we rented. She had several aunts and uncles who grew up in a mining camp way back in the WV hills. Then there was her brother and his 11 year old son. Her brother is in the Air Force and this is the first time he s lived close enough for his kid to meet his extended family. We literally spent a whole evening with that kid doing a West Virginia-English translation session. He s a cool kid and thought it was hilarious. It really was.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Being from Maryland I never picked up the "accent" but I can translate. After living here since 78 I don t even notice it any more. When I first came here I really had a time. I told a guy one time he talks funny, he said no, I was the one who talked funny.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Allayuz that ain't from New Yawk talk funny.


----------



## ToddJB

I made a coffee can forge for heat treating for the screwdriver swap for Mos.


----------



## HokieKen

Nawwedonneeder


----------



## builtinbkyn

No pics showing Todd  Saw a good video on making a forge. Had some neat attachments too. He also did casting with it - sand casting using styrofoam models that melted away to leave the finish cast. I'll have to see if I saved it somewhere.


----------



## papadan

El'ilbee, wucha sa Billybob?

Bout damn time that Bobasaurus guy got in here, I need help with all these wood jockies! ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

> El ilbee, wucha sa Billybob?
> 
> Bout damn time that Bobasaurus guy got in here, I need help with all these wood jockies! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


I have arrived in all my glory. I feel like I'm betraying my wood origins with all this metal stuff.


----------



## papadan

Betraying is spelled E n h a n c i n g, steel make the wood look good!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WELCOME Allen :<))


----------



## ToddJB

Oops.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a great coffee can forge, Todd. Your turnscrews came out great.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Todd, your knives look a little dull, there. ;-)

Welcome to the circus, guys. Watch out for that Kenny guy. He likes to run around in a cape waving his "Thor Hammer."


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome bobasaurus, Allen we were waiting for you! Glad your here!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn you guys have been busy. Allen, so happy you joined that's awesome. I was hoping you would hop in this one.

Todd, I hadn't considered making a forge until I saw yours. Did you do a write up on that? Fancy fittings, handle and feet. I can mostly figure it out but I still like write ups.

Speaking of write ups, that's an awesome link Kenny. Great write up.

For all of you arguing over accents, turn your TV on to a national channel and listen to the people speak. That's what we sound like here, you know….normal.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I guess that's just copper pipe that your torch fits in Todd? That's actually the only thing I was curious about but I zoomed in and put my glasses on.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, pretty simple. Plumbing fitting. I think the insulation (refractory) was Plaster of Paris and sand mixed. Look it up. Handle cause it gets hot. The only thing I wish I would have done is made the angle of the pipe fitting more shallow and more back to force the swirl action more.

But it worked well. And I have a toaster oven in the shop for tempering.

Made the hole by using a cardboard whiskey tube, then just burnt it out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The problem with looking it up Josh, is I'll want to make one. The last thing I need to want to do is forge stuff. I'm horrible at seeing something and saying "I'm going to try that" and then I do it and like it and end up with one more thing I do. Damnit. I'll be watching YouTube tonight in bed on coffee can forges.


----------



## HokieKen

I've seen similar builds using propane tanks or compressed air tanks lined with fire bricks and ceramic wool. I think the coffee can one would be sufficient for tool making though and would pretty much be free.

Dammit. I don't have time for this crap Todd. Quit showing that porn! I love it when stuff is on fire!


----------



## builtinbkyn

This one is set up as a foundry, but can serve the purpose as a forge as well. I like the idea of supplying a feed tube for increased air flow to generate more heat.





View on YouTube


----------



## doubleG469

dammit, you guys gotta stop feeding my need to make more crap! Now I don't know which to build a C can forge or a Foundry to make foam carved castings…


----------



## HokieKen

> The problem with looking it up Josh, ...
> 
> - ki7hy


I don't know who that was directed to but, where the heck is Josh? He said he was going to do this one. Maybe he missed the thread…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Probably got scared off by Dave's glitter, Kenny.

I just got a 5' by 1' x 3" edge slab of crab apple from a tree of mine that came down 3 or 4 years back. A cow-orker slabbed it and has been storing it in his shed. I might end up making knife scales from apple wood from my own yard for this one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I meant Todd. Damn I have too much going on with things right now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I just got a 5 by 1 x 3" edge slab of crab apple from a tree of mine that came down 3 or 4 years back. A cow-orker slabbed it and has been storing it in his shed. I might end up making knife scales from apple wood from my own yard for this one.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Wood from your own yard! What could be better! I have an abundance of silver maple from my yard, but it may be a bit too soft for this.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave, apple makes nice handles. Harvested at home makes it even better.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. And I had basically forgotten about it until the other day when I was thinking that the stock handle on the BT&C Hardware Store Saw is a little too small, and I should make one that fits me, and apple is good for saw handles, and "Hey Craig, whatever happened to that apple I gave you a few years back?"

So yay!

I'll also have a chunk of apricot that came down the same year one of these days. Might need to buy the wood stabilizing setup for that, though. It died of old age and was in pretty rough shape.


----------



## bobasaurus

Forging is really fun and the required equipment is pretty minimal compared to woodworking. You can build a propane forge (or buy a lower-end one pretty cheap), anything large chunk of steel works for an anvil (I think August McCormick has some railroad track he could cut for you, or you can pick up a post/stake anvil for about 150), and any heavy-ish hammer works to forge with. Having tongs helps, but long vise grips can work too.

It is pretty difficult to do thicker forgings by hand though… I definitely underestimated the amount of effort required to move 3/4"+ thickness stock.


----------



## bobasaurus

> I saw your friggin fork Allen. I think you ll be fine. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that you brought it up, I get to post it again right? I made it from bandsaw blades and pallet strapping. I've been eating lunch with it at work.


----------



## papadan

Don't have a clue as to who's name I will get. How about everyone making a short post as to what type knife they would like to receive from this swap. I'll start by saying that I love Bowie knives, medium sized, 6-8"blades. I also like sturdy shop knives that I can use everyday for cutting and carving wood, like whittling. Post your likes and or dislikes so everyone gets an idea.


----------



## HokieKen

I would love some good carving/whittling knives too. Also something like a machete that could be used to clean up logs for turning blanks or with a mallet for riving. Other than that, I have several fixed blade knives for hunting/skinning and an ass-load of folders for carrying. But I can never have too many of either. Oh yeah… a good knife for filleting fish. I only have one and it works okay but it's cheap stainless and doesn't hold an edge much further than one fish. Good marking knives are always welcome too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Post your likes and or dislikes so everyone gets an idea.


Me, I like just about everything. I cook, and have a pretty complete set for that, but small chefs knives are always a good addition. Or something I can use for whittling. Or carving. I've got almost a dozen "everyday folders" but having another wouldn't go horribly wrong. A marking knife for the shop would be good. About the only thing I'm unlikely to get a lot of use out of is a belt-knife, as I'm a city-folk, and such things make some nervous.


----------



## doubleG469

myself, I would like knives for the shop. carving, marking etc..


----------



## JHub

I'm not particularly fond of bowie's or really anything with big blades as I just don't have that much use for them; when I camp I do so pretty minimally or off the back of a bike so packing something like that isn't quite feasible. I'm guessing I'm the odd ball here and I really don't have anything along the lines of an EDC knife… I work in an office and can't justify going out to buy a nice one and never get to use it… not saying I wouldn't love one. What I do use are gutting/skinning knives as I'm a pretty avid outdoorsman. My father has a great little Old Timer we use for cleaning upland birds and it's worth it's weight in gold out in the field.

At the end of the day though, I'm sure anything made by any of y'all will be a beautiful piece that I will cherish and use the piss out of.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have no preference, any knife is fine. Would really like a nice pocket knife or good shop marking knife.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No preference. I think if I had a pick it would be a hand forged knife from one of the more skilled blacksmiths around here. I don't think I'll be forging anything on this one unfortunately but you never know.


----------



## ToddJB

> No preference. I think if I had a pick it would be a hand forged knife from one of the more skilled blacksmiths around here. I don't think I'll be forging anything on this one unfortunately but you never know.
> 
> - ki7hy


You mean, "I'm not picky as long as I get the nicest thing that took the most skill and time to make"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You mean, "I m not picky as long as I get the nicest thing that took the most skill and time to make"
> 
> - ToddJB


Uh….yes. That's what I meant.  I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## ToddJB

You're not alone. He called dibs, I call 2nd in line.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all call whatever the hell u want. Jeff owes me a favor so I just have to decide if I want Allen or Dan )


----------



## jeffswildwood

I seem to be caught in the middle of something here! :-0


----------



## GR8HUNTER

pair me with a noob …... so a real knife maker don't laugh to death at what I'm making :<))
I be happy with anything maybe a carver would be nice :<))


----------



## bobasaurus

No one's going to want my prison shank made from beer cans.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave said he gonna shank me with his plastic knife :<))


----------



## papadan

> No one s going to want my prison shank made from beer cans.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I've been married for 42 years, a prison shank would be fitting! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

If it looks anything like your fork, Allen, I think I could force myself to use it now and again.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have seen my share of prison shanks! The best one I found was an evil looking 13 inches long. With handle!


----------



## papadan

My younger brother was the jailor in Pensacola Fl. for 30 years before he retired. He has an amazing collection of shanks he found in cells or took off inmates.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine went in the trophy case in the training room.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jeff will lock you up if you shank me Dave LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He's retired. I think I'm safe….not sure about you.


----------



## papadan

Tony, if Dave makes the shank you are safe. The blade would fall out of the handle before he could use it. ;-()


----------



## GR8HUNTER

OH OK LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Tony, if Dave makes the shank you are safe. The blade would fall out of the handle before he could use it. ;-()
> 
> - papadan


Maybe but I would spin that as a feature not a fault. "Custom"


----------



## doubleG469

> pair me with a noob …... so a real knife maker don t laugh to death at what I m making :<))
> I be happy with anything maybe a carver would be nice :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


 I agree, wouldn't want my mediocrity to be paired up with some of the more experienced guys…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I dunno. When I found out on the surprise swap that I had started on a plane, and I had drawn a plane-maker, it pushed me to step up my game. I won't be forging anything this time, but my buddy who forges things might have some old files laying around that he can anneal for me, then after I make the shape I'd like, he'll heat-treat for me and let me handle it. Or maybe he'll make three blades, I'll make three handles, and everyone gets a knife. Point is, pushing myself is fun and I learn a lot doing something I've never done before.

Or worst case, I cover it with glitter and say it came from the other Dave. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Wish I had a friend nearby with a forge :-( I actually have access to a full foundry at work. Great for heat treating and tempering but nothing useful for forging.

Too early for a teaser?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh man! I can tell from here it's a knife!


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh man! I can tell from here it s a knife!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 Well if you can tell what the wood is let me know. The other Dave sent it to me and neither one of us know! It's damned purrdy though, I do know that!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm still 95% sure it's eucalyptus. Just maybe has some burl mixed in or something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill agrees with that guess based on his research.


----------



## HokieKen

Eucalyptus is it then! Damn sexy is all I care about.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, Dave I think I'm going to retire the glitter bits moving forward. It's been fun but someone else will need to carry the torch.


----------



## papadan

No glitter from Dave, not a T track in site from Kenny, you guys getting bored with swaps?


----------



## doubleG469

you know the bad thing about this? I suck at sharpening blades, have a stack of chisels that need sharpening and probably just as many knives…. Someone is getting a dull knife from me.. just saying…


----------



## papadan

Gary, box up all those dull blades and send them to me, don't bother with a return address though! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew! Good morning's work. Got my kerfing plane together. Built it to make 3/8" stock. Started resawing some 7/4×8" poplar down to 3/8" for a chisel till I want to build. Works pretty well, but resawing 6-8" wide stock is an awful lot like real work.










Time to switch back to knife scales for a while. That's much less sweaty.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Whew! Good morning s work. Got my kerfing plane together. Built it to make 3/8" stock. Started resawing some 7/4×8" poplar down to 3/8" for a chisel till I want to build. Works pretty well, but resawing 6-8" wide stock is an awful lot like real work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to switch back to knife scales for a while. That s much less sweaty.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That saw is a beast! Love it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, it is, Jeff. Rips like a beast, too. But it's really made for resawing. 30" long plate turns money into a lot of sawdust in a big hurry.


----------



## bobasaurus

You're a true neander, Dave. I've only tried resawing by hand a few times and I've now pretty much sworn it off.


----------



## HokieKen

I've only tried it never. And that will be the last time.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dave P. :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I figure I'll need to be a lot more persistent with a hand saw to cut off a finger than you power tool guys. Knock wood.

And I picked up woodworking as a hobby to fill time. No point in hurrying, if that's the goal, right? If I get done sooner, i just need to start on the next project that much sooner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Tony! Spending the morning playing with my wood is a pretty happy way to spend the day.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Thanks, Tony! Spending the morning playing with my wood is a pretty happy way to spend the day.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Better then me, I just changed oil in the push mower, grass is almost dry, so let the "fun" begin…:-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Happy birthday Dave! Nice saw and effort buddy. Definitely cool.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Dave! It should also let me resaw possible knife scales from odds and ends. Like the slab of apple I'm staring at and trying to see what's hiding inside.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not a slab yet Dave but that saw should make quick work of that. I do stuff like that all the time. Keep the pith out of projects and you should really enjoy the yield from that little guy. Snap some photos of it mounted in your saw setup if you can. I want to see the whole picture of how it works ripping that thing.


----------



## bobasaurus

Progress pic time.

Using some of Todd's bike chain, thanks knifebro. 









MIG welding









Moar MIG welding (pretty crappy welds, I know)









Forge welding









Annealing in the forge


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Progress pic time.
> 
> Using some of Todd s bike chain, thanks knifebro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIG welding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar MIG welding (pretty crappy welds, I know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forge welding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annealing in the forge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bobasaurus


Unreal! I think I just saw a MASTER at work!


----------



## HokieKen

You're my friggin' hero Allen.


----------



## ToddJB

But but but, masters are nothing without their suppliers….

Glad they are getting a second life, Allen. It's looking hot.


----------



## bobasaurus

I just hope I don't ruin it. This is trying a few firsts for me. Bike chain is on both sides of a 1080 steel core instead of just one like my chisel/drawknive. And I'm trying to do it flux-less, which works great for regular pattern-welded damascus but might be sketchy with chain.

I like recycling stuff like this. Todd's old greasy chains will get shaped into something neat (unless I mess up). I did soak them in citrus degreaser then alcohol to get them clean enough to hopefully weld.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Not a slab yet Dave but that saw should make quick work of that.


Well, it's mostly slabbed. Craig chainsaw-milled it into 4" slabs, and this is the bit with all the awkward branches that came off either first or last. It's about 6" thick at its thickest, down to an inch and change in the thin spots, but the back of it is flat. And it's not quite a foot wide at the widest.

I haven't figured how I'm going to hold it all. Might have to finish a two-screw face vise on my old bench. Or I might crosscut a foot-long chunk off the end and make a bunch of knife scales from that. Or I might dangle it off the end of my low bench and rip first. Still staring and pondering. I know I want two saw handles out of the sides of that knot right in the middle, but beyond that, I haven't got it figured out.


----------



## papadan

I tried setting up the forge, but the heat is too much for me now. Neighbor ran over and picked me up and brought me in. I'm going with plan B and using regular steel instead of making Damascus. Guess I've made all I'm going to in this lifetime!


----------



## wormil

Wow, that is awesome stuff bobasaurus, intimidating, haha.


----------



## HokieKen

You gonna join Rick? I figured this one would be up your alley!


----------



## wormil

I'm still on the fence. I have so much stuff to do between remodeling the house and I need to strip down the trailer and rebuild it. I have a fire extinguisher I salvaged from the neighbor's trash that I've been wanting to turn into a knife forge. Responsibility or play, responsibility or play, ...


----------



## Babieca

I've been excited for this one to come around. I've got a great idea that I want to try out and a pretty good backup plan if plan A fails as miserably as it might.

My only worry is that it might not be a knife that everyone finds useful.


----------



## papadan

> I ve been excited for this one to come around. I ve got a great idea that I want to try out and a pretty good backup plan if plan A fails as miserably as it might.
> 
> *My only worry is that it might not be a knife that everyone finds useful.*
> 
> - Babieca


Jump in here and build it anyway. whoever gets it will find a use for it.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve been excited for this one to come around. I ve got a great idea that I want to try out and a pretty good backup plan if plan A fails as miserably as it might.
> 
> *My only worry is that it might not be a knife that everyone finds useful.*
> 
> - Babieca
> 
> Jump in here and build it anyway. whoever gets it will find a use for it.
> 
> - papadan


Yep. I'd bet anyone in this swap can put ANY knife to some sort of use. I know I can!


----------



## HokieKen

> I m still on the fence. I have so much stuff to do between remodeling the house and I need to strip down the trailer and rebuild it. I have a fire extinguisher I salvaged from the neighbor s trash that I ve been wanting to turn into a knife forge. Responsibility or play, responsibility or play, ...
> 
> - Rick M


Play… duh ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

What Dan said, Babieca. Jump on in and give it a whirl.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Babieca is in! Welcome buddy. We now have 15! Looks like we have a good thing going. I was hoping by posting my knife it would inspire some more to jump in! They just might!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Jeff! And welcome Babieca!

I'm hoping to get my "practice knife" ready for posting next weekend and maybe draw in a few more too. I *think* I'll be ready for epoxy either tonight or tomorrow night, I hope.


----------



## HokieKen

Made a little progress on my "practice" knife this weekend. Got the scales on and epoxied/pinned and ground everything flush. Now to grind the profile and shape them. Thanks to Dave (ki7hy) for the "burly-ish" Eucalyptus he sent me in the last swap )


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks good Ken! That wood has a beautiful color.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Jeff. I was afraid to get fancy like yours so I went the lazy route ;-)


----------



## papadan

Really glad you said practice piece Kenny, with that guard being upside down,that will be one funny looking knife! ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good to see I'm not the only one practicing. Not sure what I'm actually going to make for the swap yet, but I ordered a couple Hock marking knife blanks this morning to add to the stack of possibles for the swap. I figure I've got enough pretty apple for a ton of knives.


----------



## PPK

Hey Bobosuaras, I've had this burning question for some time - Don't bike chains have brass bushings between the pins and the roller sleeves? What happens to the brass when you go through your process of making the forged blank? Does the brass create a weak spot if it gets into a cutting edge? Maybe I'm not understanding the process correctly…



> Progress pic time.
> 
> Using some of Todd s bike chain, thanks knifebro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIG welding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar MIG welding (pretty crappy welds, I know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forge welding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annealing in the forge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> Unreal! I think I just saw a MASTER at work!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## bobasaurus

Pete, I've never noticed brass in the chains. Looking it up online, it seems like only very old bike chains had brass bushings while most modern chains are all steel. If there was any brass, it would have melted and splattered out while forging which I did not notice. I forge weld at over 2300 deg F.

I think some motorcycle chains have rubber washers/o-rings in the links so that wouldn't work great either. But bike chain has fused together pretty well for me as long as I have a good solid backer steel. There are always slight gaps/fissures where things don't perfectly weld when using it, though.


----------



## builtinbkyn

No brass on a bike chain. It would get chewed up.

I was planning on making this 



















But maybe not lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

No brass in most bike chains, but as Allen said, there are O-ring and X-ring motorcycle chains. They're rubber which will burn off, but trying to forge something from them would be messy. You'd probably want a two-step process with an oxygen-rich environment to burn out the rubber, then forging the steel that was left behind (and maybe carbon-rich reducing?).


----------



## HokieKen

Did that kid^ look at the eclipse without glasses Bill?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yeah probably bought them from Amazon.


----------



## PPK

OK, thanks. that makes sense. No Brass, no problem. 
Ha, notice my pun > "burning question"... I didn't even intend there to be a pun there!


----------



## papadan

Can't show pics, but made a lot of progress today. Somebody will have work to do when they get my package! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Based on your last shop package Dan, I'd be happy to do a little homework!


----------



## HokieKen

How do you forging fellows draw a temper? Toaster oven like the rest of us hacks? And for say a whittling knife, what kind of temper would you do for say O1?


----------



## papadan

I don't have an adjustable gas forge or oven, I use a toaster oven set to 450 and let it sit for about 4 1/2-5 hours. I don't temper most blades, just the ones I need to be a little flexible.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dan. I was wondering if small knives even needed to be tempered or if you could just harden them and leave them full-hard.


----------



## doubleG469

Oh I was going to ask along that same line, for tempering will it damage my wife's uber fancy oven to temper a blade?


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh I was going to ask along that same line, for tempering will it damage my wife s uber fancy oven to temper a blade?
> 
> - doubleG469


Not at all. And it won't damage you either if she doesn't catch you ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Oh I was going to ask along that same line, for tempering will it damage my wife s uber fancy oven to temper a blade?
> 
> - doubleG469


never forget easier to ask for forgiveness then permission LMAO :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

still pondering what to make …..if I did a machete?


> .....would that be useful to you guys


?? or *NOT*???? ...OH I don't feel like creating the next Jason LMAO :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I don't think one would benefit me much, not much jungle around here I need to chop through.


> still pondering what to make …..if I did a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> .....would that be useful to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ?? or *NOT*???? ...OH I don t feel like creating the next Jason LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
Click to expand...


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't think I'd have a ton of use for a machete. I have a kukri already for that sort of work, and given that I live in the big city, it doesn't get a lot of use.


----------



## PPK

Tony, 
I'd be tickled if I got a paring knife or two. Get lots of brownie points of I peel potatoes for supper… I think any kind of kitchen knives would get used a lot by any of us, no? Everybody's gotta eat…

I probably wouldn't use a machete. It'd look cool hanging on my wall I guess…


----------



## HokieKen

I'd go for a heavy machete for cleaning up brush on the side of the road to bring home for turning stock. I carry a hatchet in the truck for such and a machete isn't really beefy enough. I'd love to have something like a machete with a shortened blade that's thick enough to have the heft to whack a branch off here and there… Does such a thing exist? I don't recall ever seeing one and google doesn't turn up much but, I'm not really sure what search terms to use.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Look at kukris, Kenny. With the heavy tip, they swing "heavy." Mine will go through an inch thick branch or I can work through bigger branches with a few swings. It's not short, though.

I also have a Gerber folding entrenching tool which has one sharpened edge. It goes through small branches pretty well, too.


----------



## HokieKen

Kukri's pretty close Dave. I guess I'm thinking like a Kukri without the curve with a thicker blade and maybe a chisel tip. DAMNIT somebody just give me a forge… and some skill… and I'll show you what I mean ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

The blade's already pretty thick, Kenny. Mine's almost 5/16" thick on the spine. It's the better part of a leaf spring from a truck of some sort.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah, that would be thick enough. Okay, I'll have a straight Kukri please.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kukri s pretty close Dave. I guess I m thinking like a Kukri without the curve with a thicker blade and maybe a chisel tip. DAMNIT somebody just give me a forge… and some skill… and I ll show you what I mean ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I'm willing to bet there is a forge in your future, just sayin


----------



## bobasaurus

> How do you forging fellows draw a temper? Toaster oven like the rest of us hacks? And for say a whittling knife, what kind of temper would you do for say O1?
> 
> - HokieKen


I just use the kitchen oven. Be careful though, mine is 50 degrees hotter than the dial says (checked with a thermocouple). Doesn't damage the oven at all, heating steel to such low temps doesn't release any gasses or residue.

Heat treatment is very important for knives, and you will need a steel with a high-enough carbon content to harden properly. Popular non-stainless choices are O1, W1, W2, A2, D2, 1095, 1084, 1080, 5160, or any type of "spring" steel. Stainless steels are trickier to work and heat treat (and possibly hazardous), I would avoid them.

Here is a good general heat treatment procedure to follow that works for most steels:

To harden, heat the steel (a small torch will work for this) until a magnet will not stick to it (about 1500 deg F usually) and quench in oil (vegetable oil works fine). It will now be extremely hard but super brittle. Test the hardness by running a file across the edge… you should not feel any bite from the file if properly hardened.

To temper, heat the steel to about 400 deg F for a good knife edge. Prying tools tend to go to about 500 deg F. Springs are tempered 600 to 900 deg F. I use my kitchen oven for most tempering.

Alternately, you can temper by cleaning the steel after hardening so you can see bare metal then heating with a torch from the spine. Watch the colors progress, you want a straw yellow on the cutting edge and the blues/purples on the spine.


----------



## bobasaurus

Some steels have higher temper temperatures, but they are more exotic and not used for knife making much (like M2 "high speed steel").


----------



## wormil

> Kukri s pretty close Dave. I guess I m thinking like a Kukri without the curve with a thicker blade and maybe a chisel tip. DAMNIT somebody just give me a forge… and some skill… and I ll show you what I mean ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Tapanga ? 
http://www.bladehq.com/item--Condor-Tapanga-Machete-Knife-Fixed--16808


----------



## HokieKen

Hell yes Rick! Thank You! That's exactly what I have in mind . I think a bit shorter with a longer handle may be ideal but that definitely gives me a place to start on google.


----------



## poospleasures

Well guys here is the materials which will be used in my entry into the knife swap. As to the question what I would like to receive it can be either useful or not or like an heirloom. The only knife I have carried for the last forty years is a little Swiss Army Knife. Not the same one of course but always the small one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well guys here is the materials which will be used in my entry into the knife swap. As to the question what I would like to receive it can be either useful or not or like an heirloom. The only knife I have carried for the last forty years is a little Swiss Army Knife. Not the same one of course but always the small one.
> 
> - poospleasures


That looks like a lot of detail!


----------



## papadan

Well, I risked getting out in the heat today, and now I'm skating like a champion. ;-) I've already got a machete that I use around here to control weeds, vines, and limbs. I've made a few in the past but not enough call for them.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Teaser pic, planing some material.


















Got some walnut, cherry and mystery wood. Now to clean up the mess!


----------



## HokieKen

> Kukri s pretty close Dave. I guess I m thinking like a Kukri without the curve with a thicker blade and maybe a chisel tip. DAMNIT somebody just give me a forge… and some skill… and I ll show you what I mean ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Tapanga ?
> http://www.bladehq.com/item--Condor-Tapanga-Machete-Knife-Fixed--16808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rick M


Actually, after a little googling, I think a sugar cane machete is what I'm after.










Yep, one of those. Forged in Damascus steel. With my face etched on the blade.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We've seen your face Kenny, let's use mine.

Oh, and you do have the Iron Man/Thor hammer, don't small trees just collapse when they see it?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ROTHFLMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

My Momma says I'm pretty.


----------



## papadan

Your Momma's a liar! ;-) Kenny, make yourself a good short stiff machete. Start with a lawnmower blade!


----------



## wormil

Good vid on heat treating
Applied Science Intro to Heat Treating


----------



## HokieKen

> Your Momma s a liar! ;-) ...
> 
> - papadan


That's what my Daddy said…


----------



## papadan

> Your Momma s a liar! ;-) ...
> 
> - papadan
> 
> That s what my Daddy said…
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, I remember Son! ;-)

Watch for a new post from me after while, I scored today on a little bit of free wood.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Do practice knives count as teasers?










Just finished epoxying two together.


----------



## papadan

What's with all the clamps Dave? when I epoxy pins and scales on a knife, I use a couple thick rubber bands to hold it all together until the epoxy sets. LOL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave (Minn) my practice went really well, my real one bombed big time. Going for strike two tomorrow.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I don't know if I said it already, but I have parts on order 

Did finally get to the shop for a little while today, after being away for almost two weeks, and used some eucalyptus Dave sent to make this 



















It's a very special pen that will be used to sign a special document ….......... hopefully.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The epoxy I'm using takes over an hour to set, Dan. If I clamp the heck out of it, I don't have to worry about anything moving, even as I'm working on other projects on the same bench.

And I've actually got enough clamps at the moment, so I'm a little giddy. Or maybe that's epoxy fumes.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh you can never have or use too many clamps. Everyone knows that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. I guess the main answer to "why so many clamps?" is "because I can!"


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, I've had that happen. On the beer swap, I ended up sending my practice beer holder because the second try went… um… awry would be a good word.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I ve had that happen. On the beer swap, I ended up sending my practice beer holder because the second try went… um… awry would be a good word.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Did a practice run with some poplar, perfect, and I was happy. Design worked, cuts worked, everything. Then did my nice wood and got a big "what happened". Try again I guess. If all else fails, I got a nice restored knife ready….. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, I always figure that's the universe's way of keeping me from getting a big head. "Oh, think you're a pretty clever monkey, don't you? Watch this!"


----------



## duckmilk

That's a beautiful pen Bill Yo! Uhm, special document? Are you getting married or divorced?

Keep working on it Jeff. I have faith in you bro! Or just send the poplar one and put glitter on it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I don t know if I said it already, but I have parts on order
> 
> Did finally get to the shop for a little while today, after being away for almost two weeks, and used some eucalyptus Dave sent to make this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a very special pen that will be used to sign a special document ….......... hopefully.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Very nice pen kit Bill. Whatever the special circumstance is, I'm glad I could be a part of it.


----------



## HokieKen

Love that kit Bill and always love Dave's Eucalyptus

Special document? You buy a house in Pitt last week? Or are you signing all your worldly assests over to me and becoming a Monk?


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my practice knife. Pretty much done except final sanding and putting finish on. Working on a little box for it now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Here s my practice knife. Pretty much done except final sanding and putting finish on. Working on a little box for it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That Damascus sucks Kenny. Looks like dirty tape. I would return it.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, I'll pepper some glitter on it. It'll look great.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks Duck and been there done that lol

Yeah love that eucalyptus Kenny. It looks much better than my pics show too.

Thanks again Dave. Have 4 pen blanks and a nice hunk remaining to use for maybe some detail pieces in a box or something or other 

I'll let you know about the pen thing when it happens


----------



## HokieKen

What kit is that Bill? I've never turned a pen but I might buy the supplies for some Christmas presents this year.


----------



## HokieKen

> Watch for a new post from me after while, I scored today on a little bit of free wood.
> 
> - papadan


I'm watching Papa…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here s my practice knife. Pretty much done except final sanding and putting finish on. Working on a little box for it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Coming out very nice Ken.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hey Kenny. It's the American Patriot from Penn State Industries. It's a larger bore pen so you'll need the correct drill bit. I think it's 10.5mm. I picked up a mandrel too.


----------



## papadan

HERE it is everyone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Practice knife #1, a rock-maple handled paring knife:


----------



## bobasaurus

I ground on the bike chain billet some yesterday and unfortunately I don't think it will work. I didn't get the forge weld to stick very well and the core is wavering between the two chain layers. I'll try again this weekend with single-sided bike chain and use flux this time.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Practice knife #1, a rock-maple handled paring knife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Practice knife looks ready to ship! Very nice. I solved my "glitch" today. I should be able to push on now. If I can keep "Mr. Murphy" out of my shop. I got my cats standing guard.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ground on the bike chain billet some yesterday and unfortunately I don t think it will work. I didn t get the forge weld to stick very well and the core is wavering between the two chain layers. I ll try again this weekend with single-sided bike chain and use flux this time.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Allen my problem sounds so minor compared to yours! But you are operating on a level far above mine.


----------



## papadan

Jeff, just make sure Allen gets my name!


----------



## bobasaurus

I might still try forging it out and just see what happens, but I think it will have to go for something decorative rather than functional.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Practice knife looks ready to ship! Very nice. I solved my "glitch" today. I should be able to push on now. If I can keep "Mr. Murphy" out of my shop. I got my cats standing guard.


Thanks, Jeff. This one is going to my sweetie's mom, who's got arthritis in her hands and complains that her paring knives are all too small for her to get a good grip on. If this works, she's back in business. If not, I've got a different knife that I can put a baseball bat handle onto if needed, but I don't want to dig into the really nice hardwoods until I know what I'm doing.

The other problem with this one was that as I was grinding off the pins, little bits of steel ended up getting embedded in the maple. And I didn't have the holes lined up exactly, so there's room for improvement.

My second practice knife, well, it's in the trash. It was a ceramic blade I got on clearance, and it snapped off. Oops. Didn't think I was man-handling it or anything. Maybe it was cracked or something.


----------



## papadan

> Practice knife looks ready to ship! Very nice. I solved my "glitch" today. I should be able to push on now. If I can keep "Mr. Murphy" out of my shop. I got my cats standing guard.
> 
> Thanks, Jeff. This one is going to my sweetie s mom, who s got arthritis in her hands and complains that her paring knives are all too small for her to get a good grip on. If this works, she s back in business. If not, I ve got a different knife that I can put a baseball bat handle onto if needed, but I don t want to dig into the really nice hardwoods until I know what I m doing.
> 
> The other problem with this one was that as I was grinding off the pins, little bits of steel ended up getting embedded in the maple. And I didn t have the holes lined up exactly, so there s room for improvement.
> 
> My second practice knife, well, it s in the trash.* It was a ceramic blade I got on clearance*, and it snapped off. Oops. Didn t think I was man-handling it or anything. Maybe it was cracked or something.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Probably why they were on clearance, too brittle.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser!


----------



## wormil

Ceramic blades are super brittle, and very hard, that's why they hold an edge for a long time and why the edge wants to chip if you don't have the right equipment to sharpen them. It will also chip if you have a spouse with bad knife habits. But a good sharp ceramic cuts like a dream.


----------



## HunterDS

I would like to throw my knife into the mix (figuratively). Somebody is bound to get a real nice first timers knife or at the least a good half assembled kit.


----------



## papadan

Send in your info Hunter, the more the merrier. How about you Rick, make someone a knife!


----------



## jeffswildwood

HunterDS is in the house! Got your info buddy and your all signed up. Welcome!  October 1 is coming up fast. If your on the fence anyone, time to get in on the fun! Were up to 16 now, great!


----------



## doubleG469

You guys have been busy while I've been gone. Before I left, tried to drill holes for the pins and found out I don't have a bit to go through the metal…. hmmm new problem…


----------



## doubleG469

Oh and progress pic from other day…


----------



## HokieKen

Who is that stud ^!? ;-)

What kind of metal are you trying to drill Gary? What size drill? I most likely have a drill I can send you if you don't want to buy one.


----------



## papadan

Gary, if the blade has been hardened you will need a cobalt bit.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hoping all our Texas swap members are OK from this hurricane. And Duckmilk from the beer swap!


----------



## HokieKen

Scales are done other than finish on my son's birthday knife. That's my first bandsaw box under it that I'm working on to house the knife


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh geez. I had an idea overnight that's going to add a *bunch* of work to my swap project. But if it works, it'll look Really F'in Cool. So I guess I've got some experimenting to do this weekend and next to see if I can make it fly…


----------



## HunterDS

> Hoping all our Texas swap members are OK from this hurricane. And Duckmilk from the beer swap!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Doing fine here in North Houston. Worse case miss a day of work and be forced to stay home and work on my swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, if you give me AZ Dave's name, I just placed an etsy order… I just need to buy some glitter and I'll be ready for him!


----------



## HokieKen

Glad to hear that Hunter. I think Duck and Gary are in NE part too so hopefully all's well with them too!

Decided to go ahead and grind a bevel and hone my "practice" knife before I finish the scales in case I got any oil on them (I did). 25 degree bevel (well 23-27 deg anyway) honed through fine Arkansas then stropped. It will cut ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Your practice knife's looking prettier than mine, Kenny. How'd you form the brass ferrule on it?


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Kenny. Actually, getting my knife sharp is one of my bigger concerns with this build. I suck at sharpening.


----------



## duckmilk

> Hoping all our Texas swap members are OK from this hurricane. And Duckmilk from the beer swap!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


We are OK. We're both fairly far north of it, but may get some rain next week, depending on what track it takes.
My 5" plastic rain gauge has a crack that starts at the 4.8" mark. It started raining Thursday (unrelated to the hurricane) and that afternoon I came home to see 4.8" in the gauge. Wonder how much I actually got?



> Your practice knife s looking prettier than mine, Kenny. How d you form the brass ferrule on it?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Good looking knife, and, do tell about the ferrule. I tried to put a ferrule on a surgical blade holder and it looks horrible.


----------



## HokieKen

> Your practice knife s looking prettier than mine, Kenny. How d you form the brass ferrule on it?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The blank I had already had the bolster on it Dave. If I had to add it, it would have been part of the scales.



> Looking good, Kenny. Actually, getting my knife sharp is one of my bigger concerns with this build. I suck at sharpening.
> 
> - ToddJB


I rough-ground the bevel Todd and then did the final shaping on my Lansky sharpening system. If you sharpen small to medium sized knives very often, that thing is worth it's weight in gold AFAIK. I've had mine for over 20+ years and never had to even replace a single stone too. I did run out of the oil a couple years ago though ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Cool, thanks Kenny, I'll check it out.


----------



## Babieca

> Hoping all our Texas swap members are OK from this hurricane. And Duckmilk from the beer swap!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Rain gauge is only showing about 4 inches so far here in South Austin and our house is well out of any flood zones. Mostly hoping my wife doesn't gt stuck at work tomorrow.

I was planning to do some experimenting this weekend, but my backyard annealing will have to wait.


----------



## HokieKen

What the heck. One more teaser….


----------



## papadan

Kenny, making a knife out of a used paint stick is cool. A little sanding to show the different layers of paint will look like full color Damascus. Great job…......as long as you don't get my name! ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

I'll try forging the original billet later, hopefully I can make something out of it. I also started a backup billet today with a different tesselation of the bike chain.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool stuff you're doing with that Allen. The tessellation is a word I had to look up ;-) Hope it looks blockbuster!


----------



## HokieKen

My billet is way cleaner Allen ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Kenny, making a knife out of a used paint stick is cool. A little sanding to show the different layers of paint will look like full color Damascus. Great job…......as long as you don t get my name! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


On my screen, that looked like blood.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what real men paint with Duck


----------



## jeffswildwood

I know I sure put a lot of DNA on my last knife. On this one, so far so good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The blank I had already had the bolster on it Dave. If I had to add it, it would have been part of the scales.


Ahh, ok, Kenny. I was thinking that was a tough shape to hand-form.

I've got some ideas about ferrules / bolsters I'm working on, but most of my brass is going to require a lot of stretching or shrinking to fit the knives I want to make.

Today I did figure out that when the piece of wood I want to resaw is too small to hold and run the kerfing plane over, the solution is to put the kerfing plane in the vise.












> if the mountain won't come to Muhammad, then Muhammad must go to the mountain.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Got my knife scales milled today. Made some extra.

You guys should really step it up. Except Allen. He's doing awesome and I'd gladly send him some scales for his metal work.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Very cool stuff you re doing with that Allen. The tessellation is a word I had to look up ;-) Hope it looks blockbuster!
> 
> - duckmilk


After it came to mind, I had to throw that fancy word out there.



> Got my knife scales milled today. Made some extra.
> 
> You guys should really step it up. Except Allen. He's doing awesome and I'd gladly send him some scales for his metal work.
> 
> - ki7hy


Your scales are on a different scale altogether… get it?

Well the first billet I made didn't fuse on the ends very well but the center might be salvageable. I cut off the ends then forged the center into a knife-ish shape today, we'll see how it looks when grinding.

I also forge-welded the new tessellated chain billet and used flux this time. It fused properly. I forged the end of it into a second knife. Hopefully one of the two comes out okay.










While the forge was hot, I also added another 8 layers to a damascus billet I'm working on. It has 16 layers total now, and is absurdly thick to draw out by hand. It will take me some serious effort, but I'll chip away at it.










I don't have plans for it yet… maybe a small axe?


----------



## bobasaurus

And now my arm is destroyed and my hand blistered. Smithing is hard work for my nerdy twig-like frame.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A small axe would be amazing awesome. Not saying you're making that for anyone but you and I think you should make it for you but I've totally hoping to stumble on a unique axe at a antique store or something. I want something "different". Especially a small one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good for you buddy. I don't have a small twig frame but I'm needy, and beat too. Those mesquite logs were probably 500 pounds each. No idea really but they were hard to move.


----------



## wormil

> On my screen, that looked like blood.
> 
> - duckmilk


Quenched in the blood of people who stain cherry.


----------



## HokieKen

> And now my arm is destroyed and my hand blistered. Smithing is hard work for my nerdy twig-like frame.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I hope you're ambidextrous or you'll end up with one Popeye arm and one Olive Oil arm ;-)



> On my screen, that looked like blood.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Quenched in the blood of people who stain cherry.
> 
> - Rick M


LOL


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You guys should really step it up. Except Allen. He's doing awesome and I'd gladly send him some scales for his metal work.
> - ki7hy


Dave that is some beautiful wood! Super grain. I passed the "point of no return" yesterday on mine. Applied the epoxy. Pins in. I followed Dan's advice this time too. I hope it works out, I would hate to do a start over. I would post a pic but it would reveal too much, but I did use some of this:









The third piece over is a mystery wood. My Son brought it home from his work. Yea, from a pallet. Clean, very hard, actually as hard as katalox, and a beautiful grain. I even posted it and no one could tell me for sure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Got my knife scales milled today. Made some extra.


Yeah, yeah, yeah. Yours are bigger, Dave. ;-)

Just cut the first piece from my apple. It's big enough for a knife scale, I believe. And there's some pretty grain in there, even in the "straight bits".


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave and Dave and Jeff! Some mighty purrrdy wood showing up in this thread )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah the milling went well yesterday. Two more big logs to do today. Waiting until at least 10 local time so my neighbors don't shoot me with a chainsaw in my hands.

I work with mesquite A LOT but these big pieces are definitely unique to most I end up with.










These are wet though and I don't think they will end up really being part of the knife swap but you never know. An oven could easily dry knife scales in hours.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I really like those Arizona woods. I still remember how impressed with the screwdriver set you make.


----------



## bobasaurus

Never used mesquite before, but it sure looks pretty. Is it hard to work?


----------



## HokieKen

Cant be too hard Allen. Dave can do it ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nobody says I do it well Kenny.

I don't work with non AZ woods often enough to compare it with anything but it's usually fairly straight grained so I think it's easy compared to eucalyptus or other harder woods.


----------



## HunterDS

> Never used mesquite before, but it sure looks pretty. Is it hard to work?
> 
> - bobasaurus


Mesquite works very nicely. It has a real pleasant smell and looks great. Only downside i's they don't grow big and it can be pricey.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hunter is right. Definitely pricey unless you have arborist contacts and get stuff for free and mill it, and wait for it to dry. I don't have a kiln so I sticker it, stack it, and use ratchet straps for weight and air dry it. This mesquite I'm milling is big compared to normal ones. The three pieces were all one log and I could have had some 12+ foot slabs which would be rare but I didn't have a way to transport it and I can't mill on his clients lawn so it was cut to more manageable pieces. Still roughly 500 pounds I'm guessing.

When these dry I'll use most of them myself but I'll end up selling the rest for probably $75-100 each if they dry nice. These are 16" wide, 8/4 and a little over 36" long. So I'll get 15 slabs at minimum, I'll probably make around $600 or more and have 7 or 8 slabs for myself. It's a lot of work though.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm probably going to break the progress pic rule here, but I love showing these so oh well. Seeing and posting progress pics on swap forms keeps me motivated and encouraged.

Total eclipse of the anvil (iron oxide scale ring that formed around the base of my anvil stand while forging):









Two rough-forged knives. They look kind of like bananas since I suck at forging to shape. Lots of grinding ahead. 









The bigger knife is still pretty thick, I think it needs more forging before I continue the grind on it.

I was able to rough grind the smaller one with a 36 grit belt, still took a good while:









It will likely have some chain on the cutting edge… I was trying to avoid this situation, but hopefully it will harden up okay. Should look neat when etched.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep Allen, that trumps my milling by a long shot buddy. Wow, I definitely wish I had time to get those skills. I love your work man.


----------



## papadan

Allen, what do you etch with?


----------



## bobasaurus

> Yep Allen, that trumps my milling by a long shot buddy. Wow, I definitely wish I had time to get those skills. I love your work man.
> 
> - ki7hy


Thanks, though it's annoying how bad I still am at forging even after 1.5 years of practice. For something that looks simple, it takes a lot of finesse while swinging heavy hammers. The pros are amazing (like black bear forge).

A stock removal knife can look just as good as a forged knife, it's mostly about the grinding. So much grinding…



> Allen, what do you etch with?
> 
> - papadan


I use a 50/50 mix of ferric chloride and white vinegar. It blackens everything immediately, and is pretty aggressive. I usually leave things in there for 30 min to 1 hour for a really deep etch, then sand back the high points with 600 grit paper.


----------



## papadan

Thanks Allen, I normally use Muriatic acid, but this last jug is so diluted down it barely etched in an hour soak, even changed the acid half way through.


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like I will be joining the crowd for this one Jeff. I will be forwarding the information shortly. Things have worked out and I will have time.


----------



## HokieKen

Thank God, another Dave! ;-p

Glad to have you onboard Dave. We already have MN Dave and AZ Dave so you can be IL Dave!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks like I will be joining the crowd for this one Jeff. I will be forwarding the information shortly. Things have worked out and I will have time.
> 
> - doubleDD


Dave, I am so glad. Glad that things worked out for you AND that you are joining! Welcome my friend. doubleDD is in the house!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Were up to 17 now. There is going to be some fine stuff coming out of this one!


----------



## HokieKen

> There is going to be some fine stuff coming out of this one!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Without a doubt. And I'm going to hack something together too!


----------



## fatandy2003

It's been a while since I have participated in a swap. Life has been, well, busy…

I'm in. Obligatory email to follow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow!!! Big turnout and a bunch of people I don't know. I need to be on my best behavior.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Wow!!! Big turnout and a bunch of people I don't know. I need to be on my best behavior.
> 
> - ki7hy


LOL is that even possible? :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You might be right Bill. I'll have to find someone with good behavior and try my best to be like their best behavior.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Fatandy2003 is now signed up. Welcome buddy. I was his swap recipient during the screwdriver swap and I can say he does awesome stuff! We now have 18! I bet several more people have been watching and are about to to join!


----------



## bobasaurus

All right, good to see more people joining. I'm curious to see what comes out of this swap. Knifemaking is pretty fun, though woodworking is still better  .


----------



## bobasaurus

Forged the second knife thinner today, it should be easier to grind to shape now:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I bet several more people have been watching and are about to to join!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


In that case, I'll make sure to keep quiet until the signup deadline.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Andy! Good to see you back. Always good stuff from you in past swaps.


----------



## doubleDD

This is a *KNIFE* swap? I thought it said *wife* swap. Now I'm gonna have to build something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave's are so funny and cool. Just sayin.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave's are so funny and cool. Just sayin.


Does that make me the exception that proves the rule?


----------



## papadan

Most Daves are goofy and boring….......Il. Dave is the exception…...I hope! ;-)



> This is* a *KNIFE* swap? I thought it said *wife* swap*. Now I m gonna have to build something.
> 
> - doubleDD


Yeah, they tricked me into it too!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> You might be right Bill. I'll have to find someone with good behavior and try my best to be like their best behavior.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well don't copy me. I'm always getting into trouble


----------



## doubleDD

Are you guys talking-to-me? Just to let you know I hung around with Crocodile Dundee back in the day.


----------



## Babieca

At the risk of giving away too much of my plan, are any of you participants not right-handed?


----------



## papadan

> Are you guys talking-to-me? Just to let you know* I hung around with Crocodile Dundee back in the day.
> 
> *- doubleDD


Nother Dave, Nother Bull********************ter! ROTFLMAO


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Chuck Norris says Hi Dan.


----------



## doubleG469

> Never used mesquite before, but it sure looks pretty. Is it hard to work?
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> Mesquite works very nicely. It has a real pleasant smell and looks great. Only downside i s they don t grow big and it can be pricey.
> 
> - HunterDS


Bingo


----------



## doubleG469

So I am back from the funeral and finally got pin holes drilled for my test blade… got ahead of myself in the victory of drilling holes and epoxied it all together before I realized.. hey dummy you forgot to heat treat your blade… oh well good thing it's the practice blade… now do I tear it apart or just leave it alone?

I will need to go buy some bits that will actually work on metal. I destroyed 8 bits trying to get through it out of frustration. Too dirty to go to the store and to stubborn to give in defeated!


----------



## HokieKen

> At the risk of giving away too much of my plan, are any of you participants not right-handed?
> 
> - Babieca


No problem here, I'm right-handed. I'm curious now though…


----------



## HokieKen

> So I am back from the funeral and finally got pin holes drilled for my test blade… got ahead of myself in the victory of drilling holes and epoxied it all together before I realized.. hey dummy you forgot to heat treat your blade… oh well good thing it s the practice blade… now do I tear it apart or just leave it alone?
> 
> I will need to go buy some bits that will actually work on metal. I destroyed 8 bits trying to get through it out of frustration. Too dirty to go to the store and to stubborn to give in defeated!
> 
> - doubleG469


You could try leaving the scales on but, when you heat it, the epoxy is going to let loose long before you get to hardening temperature. I'd heat it with a torch until the scales come loose and pop them off. They shouldn't get damaged and should go back on with no problems.


----------



## doubleG469

> You could try leaving the scales on but, when you heat it, the epoxy is going to let loose long before you get to hardening temperature. I d heat it with a torch until the scales come loose and pop them off. They shouldn t get damaged and should go back on with no problems.
> 
> - HokieKen


I will give that a try, I'd like to keep it. it came out just as I hoped it would. If I can get it to work, this may be my swap item. thanks for the idea.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, definitely listen to Kenny. Sounds like good advice. Definitely save that knife, you've cut the thing out with a grinding wheel like a bad ass and have eaten through 8 drill bits to get it that far. You definitely need to salvage the thing. It owes you a life of serving imo. lol Awesome job by the way.


----------



## bobasaurus

> So I am back from the funeral and finally got pin holes drilled for my test blade… got ahead of myself in the victory of drilling holes and epoxied it all together before I realized.. hey dummy you forgot to heat treat your blade… oh well good thing it s the practice blade… now do I tear it apart or just leave it alone?
> 
> I will need to go buy some bits that will actually work on metal. I destroyed 8 bits trying to get through it out of frustration. Too dirty to go to the store and to stubborn to give in defeated!
> 
> - doubleG469


It's possible to submerge the spine in water and use a torch to heat just the edge to critical (where a magnet won't stick), then quench (in oil, probably). This might keep the scales intact if you're careful. Then temper the same way.


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks for the advise, I am going to save it one way or another (even if I have to hacksaw the scales and pins off)

In the meantime, I am going to move forward with my bonus gift and start working on a second blade to give away. Now that I know.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks for the advise, I am going to save it one way or another (even if I have to hacksaw the scales and pins off)
> 
> In the meantime, I am going to move forward with my bonus gift and start working on a second blade to give away. Now that I know.
> 
> - doubleG469


Heck, I thought you wanted to save the scales. If you aren't worried about that then yeah, go with a hacksaw or heat the scales directly with a torch. It won't take long at all to loosen the epoxy up that way.


----------



## doubleDD

> So I am back from the funeral and finally got pin holes drilled for my test blade… got ahead of myself in the victory of drilling holes and epoxied it all together before I realized.. hey dummy you forgot to heat treat your blade… oh well good thing it s the practice blade… now do I tear it apart or just leave it alone?
> 
> I will need to go buy some bits that will actually work on metal. I destroyed 8 bits trying to get through it out of frustration. Too dirty to go to the store and to stubborn to give in defeated!
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> So I figured I give this a practice run myself. Last night I selected a piece of metal, drew a knife on it and cut it out.
> This morning did some grinding, drilled a couple holes and did some sharpening on the blade. Found some cool wood for the scales and cut to shape. I was getting ready to epoxy together and did the same as Gary. I realized it should be hardened up some. Well at least I stopped myself.
> My neighbor worked with metal for a living, not sure what he did but he is some kind of metal guy. I'm gonna go see him to see if he can help out with the hardening process.


----------



## HokieKen

Do you know what kind of steel it is that you have Dave? Lots of smart dudes on here with good advice if your neighbor doesn't work out.


----------



## doubleDD

Ken, I just cut another knife from a 10'' saw blade. The first one I have no idea at all. Just a piece I had laying around that was perfect size. I see him cutting his grass I'll run them over as soon as he finishes. If he knows something, great, if not, I'll get out the magnet. I will say this, it was a lot easier cutting the saw blade than the first one.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, the first one could have been high-speed steel then. Which means it doesn't have to be hardened. Also means it's a bear to work. Saw blades are kind of a crap shoot I think when it comes to the steel. However, I think for the most part, they work for knife making. (I've never worked with circular saw steel but I've read a lot about it.) The best way to get an idea is to do a spark test to get an idea of the carbon content. What you want is high carbon steel. High carbon will usually harden by heating it until it looses magnetism then quenching in oil. Then you can temper it to draw the brittleness a bit. I'd start by spark-testing both of the materials you have. If you don't have something with a decent carbon content, you'll never make a decent knife from it.


----------



## bobasaurus

There's really no telling what steel table saw blades are made from (especially carbide-tipped blades), but I would expect that if they are heat treated they are tempered much softer than you would want from a knife. It probably does need heat treatment. High speed steel needs heat treatment too, but the tempering temp is much higher than most other steels.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... High speed steel needs heat treatment too, but the tempering temp is much higher than most other steels.
> 
> - bobasaurus


And requires a precisely controlled temp rise rate. Not something that can be done at home typically. However, most HSS comes ready to go to work. I've made several tools and knives from HSS that have held up well. The down side is they're harder to sharpen and won't take as fine of an edge as C'stl… at least in my experience.


----------



## bobasaurus

If you order HSS rod/bars, it does usually come heat treated and ready to use (I've made lathe tools this way). But from a sawblade it's questionable. All steels have a temperature curve that you should technically follow, but I doubt any of us will follow this. But yeah, HSS is not the best choice for beginner knife making.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh I always adhere strictly to the temperature curves… with my propane torches and my magnet and my toaster oven ;-P


----------



## papadan

> At the risk of giving away too much of my plan, are any of you participants not right-handed?
> 
> - Babieca


I'm right handed and have the scars on my left hand to prove it. LOL


----------



## PPK

At the risk of giving away too much of my plan, are any of you participants not right-handed?

I'm a righty…

Question for you professionals: what do you use for a finish on the handle? Mineral oil? Poly? boiled linseed oil? My new favorite oil wax finish? (I'm not quite to that point yet, but want to do it right)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> At the risk of giving away too much of my plan, are any of you participants not right-handed?
> 
> I m a righty…
> 
> Question for you professionals: what do you use for a finish on the handle? Mineral oil? Poly? boiled linseed oil? My new favorite oil wax finish? (I m not quite to that point yet, but want to do it right)
> 
> - PPK


I think it depends on the wood. If you're using something like ironwood or stabilized wood of some sort you probably won't need to add anything to it.

Others you could use some thinned poly to keep the sweat out. I'm sure some real knife makers will chime in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Right handed.


----------



## bobasaurus

For dense oily woods, they are usually just buffed shiny and sometimes a coat of carnauba wax is buffed on.

For normal woods, any of the usual finishes work… for chef knives I've been using arm-r-seal gloss for the added water-proofness. Tru-oil is popular.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a lefty


----------



## builtinbkyn

Not a lefty


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Not a lefty
> 
> - builtinbkyn


But aren't you from New York Bill?

Honestly guys, if you have to rely on getting an ambidextrous recipient then you might want to wait until name assignments and then ask Jeff to ask your recipient what their dominant hand is. Just so you aren't making something that doesn't work for your recipient.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Not a lefty
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> But aren t you from New York Bill?
> 
> Honestly guys, if you have to rely on getting an ambidextrous recipient then you might want to wait until name assignments and then ask Jeff to ask your recipient what their dominant hand is. Just so you aren t making something that doesn t work for your recipient.
> 
> - ki7hy


I can do that! No problem at all. I even had such a request already. ;-))


----------



## bobasaurus

Hmm, I just realized that one of my knives is going to be a lefty. Didn't even think about it till now, oops. If that ends up being my swap item, I'll have to get Jeff to make a good lefty match.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Not a lefty
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> But aren t you from New York Bill?
> 
> - ki7hy


LOL hey don't blame me. Besides the left coast is near you


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hmm, I just realized that one of my knives is going to be a lefty. Didn t even think about it till now, oops. If that ends up being my swap item, I ll have to get Jeff to make a good lefty match.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Allen, that I could try, but I bet we all of a sudden have a lot of "ambidextrous" members.


----------



## ToddJB

Let the record show I was the first to identify myself as wrong handed


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Let the record show I was the first to identify myself as wrong handed
> 
> - ToddJB


I think I was the first to call "dibbs". Now we have a conundrum. 

Allen just needs to make more. That's really it. Jeff, give Allen everyone's name and we will all ship to Allen. Allen, you need like 20 knives right?


----------



## doubleDD

The saw blade is a 30 year old craftsman hollow ground planer blade that I used for other projects. This is some tough steel, maybe cause it's old? The other is still questionable. I did a spark test and can only say the saw blade was sort of orange and the mystery piece was a rather white-ish. He's working on them now and will have them later today or tomorrow morning. We'll see what happens.


----------



## bobasaurus

For the spark test, you look at how long the sparks shoot out before they crackle into other sparks. Mild steel has long single sparks that only crackle at the end of their path. High carbon steel is like an immediate sparkler. It helps to have a piece of mild steel handy for comparison. There are some exceptions to this… O1 steel doesn't look like high carbon on the spark test due to its alloy.

I wish I could make more knives for all my knife comrades here. But I'm still a novice at this, I imagine there will be other swap knives better than mine.

I heat-treated the smaller knife yesterday. After the first quench (in slightly heated canola oil), a file was still digging in (probably had some chain on the edge), so I got it a bit hotter and did a quick edge quench in water then oil quenched the whole thing for the remainder. This hardened it up good, the file skated off like glass. Tempered in the kitchen oven at 400 deg F (actually 350 on my dial, the dial numbers are not accurate).


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm right handed for strength, left handed for finesse / accuracy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Todd, I sent you a message, check it please!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Question for you professionals: what do you use for a finish on the handle? Mineral oil? Poly? boiled linseed oil? My new favorite oil wax finish? (I'm not quite to that point yet, but want to do it right)


I'm not a professional, but two coats of linseed oil followed by a coat of wax has been working on tool handles for me so far. Probably won't last forever, but any woodworker ought to be able to refresh the finish.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Todd buddy, I had to take you off the list. I checked all my records and I don't have an E-mail from you or any info in my data base. I really hope this is an error on my part, easy to fix, send me an E-mail so I can update! 


> I ll likely join, but will make you all wait,
> - ToddJB


This is all I have. From 8/14. Help me out here!


----------



## HokieKen

Todd just likes to play hard to get Jeff. Don't worry he'll deliver.


----------



## HokieKen

> Question for you professionals: what do you use for a finish on the handle? Mineral oil? Poly? boiled linseed oil? My new favorite oil wax finish? (I m not quite to that point yet, but want to do it right)
> 
> I m not a professional, but two coats of linseed oil followed by a coat of wax has been working on tool handles for me so far. Probably won t last forever, but any woodworker ought to be able to refresh the finish.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I like a BLO/MS/Poly mix for my tool handles. But, I like knives to have a little bling for some reason. On my practice knife I did 3 coats BLO and 3 coats of lacquer. I'll shoot some pics once the lacquer cures. I even considered doing a french polish. But I'm lazy.

I think it comes down to what wood you use and what kind of finish you want it to have.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah. He'll put out eventually. He always does.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Todd just likes to play hard to get Jeff. Don t worry he ll deliver.
> 
> - HokieKen





> Yeah. He'll put out eventually. He always does.
> 
> - ki7hy


Hope so, got a bit confusing for me here. I sure don't want to run anyone off! Especially a swap veteran like Todd!


----------



## papadan

Here is a teaser pic…....even though it is not part of the knife swap. Just a little something for a friend!


----------



## doubleDD

Haha, great idea for a filet knife and have a drink while doing it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here is a teaser pic…....even though it is not part of the knife swap. Just a little something for a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - papadan


Looks like a combination project between the knife and beer swap.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Dan. A new fillet knife is something I need and I love the handle on that one ) The bottle opener is very cool too!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's how my "practice" knife came out. I'm pretty happy with the look and feel. The wood is some burly Eucalyptus Dave (ki7hy) sent me. Finish is 3 coats of BLO then 3 coats of spray lacquer. Sanded wet with 600 grit between coats and rubbed out with 0000 steel wool and a drop of BLO after final coat.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Came out pretty nice Ken!


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry for the confusion Jeff, you should have an email now.

I like the knife, Kenny .


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks good Ken!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny I'll sign up and take than one now  lol just kidding I'm already signed up, but it looks great.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks fellows. Just to be clear though, I didn't make the knife. I just put the scales and pins on and sharpened it. Wouldn't want expectations to be too high for my swap entry


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well I don't think I'm forging for this one. It could get dicy in my shop. Wouldn't want to burn down my landlord's building 

However in the not too distant future, I'll be in a different shop and will plan for a forge :O


----------



## HokieKen

> However in the not too distant future, I ll be in a different shop and will plan for a forge :O
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I had a feeling when you showed your "special" pen ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well it's official now so I can talk about it. Going to Pittsburgh. Super house that can accommodate a pretty good size shop. I'm all giddy lol


----------



## doubleDD

Cool looking knife. You did a nice job with the brass. I have been thinking about making a brass guard on mine but haven't made up my mind.


----------



## HokieKen

> Cool looking knife. You did a nice job with the brass. I have been thinking about making a brass guard on mine but haven t made up my mind.
> 
> - doubleDD


Thanks but I didn't do the brass bolster. Don't want to take undue credit ;-) This is the blank I bought:










Honestly, I'm not even quit sure how I would form a brass bolster…


----------



## builtinbkyn

Just like you shape the scales I'd imagine. Just need some brass bar stock.


----------



## HokieKen

> Love that kit Bill and always love Dave s Eucalyptus
> 
> Special document? You buy a house in Pitt last week? Or are you signing all your worldly assests over to me and becoming a Monk?
> 
> - HokieKen


Well, I suppose in light of this:



> Well it s official now so I can talk about it. Going to Pittsburgh. Super house that can accommodate a pretty good size shop. I m all giddy lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


... that I won't be getting all your stuff? ;-P Congratulations Bill, that's *AWESOME*!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Honestly, I'm not even quit sure how I would form a brass bolster…


Well, then I don't feel so dumb for being on my third or fourth experiment in forming a brass bolster / ferrule. Pretty sure I've got a workable plan now, just need to find the time to bang it out, as it were.


----------



## HokieKen

> Just like you shape the scales I d imagine. Just need some brass bar stock.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Duh, good point. This one is a 2-piece. I was thinking of the ones that have a single-piece that wraps the blade. Those are probably mostly on knives that have reduced tangs though I suppose…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congratulations, Bill! Though I was looking forward to seeing your shop in person next time work took me to NYC.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks guys. Dave if you get here before October, you're in  Things are moving fast. Man I have a lot of work ahead of me, but I'm still in the swap. I think I'll manage somehow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, but I don't think so, Bill. Probably won't be headed that way until next summer. Glad you're sticking in the swap!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Bill!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sorry for the confusion Jeff, you should have an email now.
> 
> I like the knife, Kenny .
> 
> - ToddJB


All cleared up! Thanks Todd,


----------



## GR8HUNTER

where's Josh at ? :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> where s Josh at ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I actually exchanged a couple PMs with him yesterday. He said he's really busy with work and is expecting at least some problems from Hurricane Harold so he doubts he'll be able to commit to this one. He said if things ease up though, he'll try to get in. If not, he'll be back with us in the next one.

He did say he was doing well and everything was okay.  He just doesn't have much shop time or time to peruse LJs right now.


----------



## papadan

Bolsters and gaurds cast from brass….I carve out exactly what I want from a block of wax. Mix a small can of plaster of parris and stick the wax in it to dry. Warm up the plaster mold and dump out the wax, keep the mold warm and pour in you melted brass. break out the piece and clean it up. I have a few old cast iron ladles that I use for casting silver, brass, and copper. Not hard to do at all.



> That s awesome Dan. A new fillet knife is something I need and I love the handle on that one ) The bottle opener is very cool too!
> 
> - HokieKen


Why do you think I asked for your address?  Gotta have a cold one while cleaning the fish!


----------



## Lazyman

Dang it! Looks like I may have to sit the swap out again. I had actually started an all wood prototype even before this swap topic was set but I am just traveling too much over the next couple of months to be able to spend enough shop time to ensure that my first (2nd, 3rd, etc.) real knife is something I would be willing to send to someone else. I'll certainly be following along vicariously.

For anyone thinking about using some mystery or scrap steel in your knives, I found this video for spark testing useful when trying to figure out if the steel has enough carbon in it to be hardenable. It is one thing to hear or read a description of the sparks but seeing examples was an ah-ha moment for me. Walter Sorrells has lots of good videos about knife making that are worth watching.


----------



## HokieKen

> Why do you think I asked for your address?  Gotta have a cold one while cleaning the fish!
> 
> - papadan


No Way! Woo Hoo! That is sooooo cool, thanks Dan ) I've been wanting a new fillet knife for years now. I just never think about it unless I'm cleaning fish 'cause that's the only time I use it. Now I'll be ready!


----------



## papadan

This ain't no Chinese stainless crap, so if you cut yourself, don't blame me! Just a little finish work and it will be in the mail. I named it the Az.Dave, you will see why when you get it. ;-()


----------



## HokieKen

Ohhh now I'm really curious!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Ohhh now I m really curious!
> 
> - HokieKen


It's either got glitter somewhere on it or it's made of plastic. Don't get too excited.


----------



## ToddJB

> This ain t no Chinese stainless crap, so if you cut yourself, don t blame me! Just a little finish work and it will be in the mail. I named it the Az.Dave, you will see why when you get it. ;-()
> 
> - papadan


Finished in ball sweat.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> This ain t no Chinese stainless crap, so if you cut yourself, don t blame me! Just a little finish work and it will be in the mail. I named it the Az.Dave, you will see why when you get it. ;-()
> 
> - papadan
> 
> Finished in ball sweat.
> 
> - ToddJB


I love how I leave a lasting impression.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just your precious bodily fluids, Dave. :-/


----------



## papadan

> Ohhh now I m really curious!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> It's either got glitter somewhere on it or it's made of plastic. Don't get too excited.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well it sure as hell don't have any plastic on it! ;-) That Bass has a big mouth full though. LMAO


----------



## builtinbkyn

So my parts for the swap arrived tonight. I also had this in the order 



















Had a sticker on the blade that said Pakistan. It seems to be well made and solid, with stag scales and a solid brass bolster. The sheath is well made with double stitching. It was inexpensive enough and I guess I can use it to hunt bear and mountain lions in the wilds of Pittsburgh lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So my parts for the swap arrived tonight. I also had this in the order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a sticker on the blade that said Pakistan. It seems to be well made and solid, with stag scales and a solid brass bolster. The sheath is well made with double stitching. It was inexpensive enough and I guess I can use it to hunt bear and mountain lions in the wilds of Pittsburgh lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


That's a nice looking knife! Just wondering though, if you move to Pittsburgh will you have to change your name to builtinpitts?? :-()


----------



## HokieKen

Nice looking knife Bill. From what I understand, I think Pakistani damascus is supposed to be good steel. Won't swear to it but pretty sure I read that….


----------



## jeffswildwood

In case anyone is interested, forged in fire is on tonight, history channel.


----------



## HokieKen

This old gal is more than ready to be retired Dan!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's awesome Bill. Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## papadan

Dave…look up….there's the plastic! ;-)


----------



## doubleDD

Plastic makes perfect.


----------



## papadan

> Plastic makes perfect.
> 
> - doubleDD


Yep another typical Dave! ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That's awesome Bill. Can't wait to see what you make.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well I don't think it will look anything like that knife lol But we'll see.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s a nice looking knife! Just wondering though, if you move to Pittsburgh will you have to change your name to builtinpitts?? :-()
> 
> - jeffswildwood


LOL well …................ how about builtinburg


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just so you don't start cheering for the Steelers :<))


----------



## doubleG469

> just so you don t start cheering for the Steelers :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


why would anyone cheer mediocrity?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Go Eagles? lol


----------



## doubleG469

> Go Eagles? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Oh hell no…. At least the Steelers have won something..


----------



## builtinbkyn

Funny thing is I have a few things that link me to Pittsburgh. My Dad went to U Pitt for dental school back in the 40s. So we were U Pitt fans in the house. I'm also a model train collector. My collection is mostly comprised of Pennsylvania RR stuff including many books on Altoona and their operation and collectable artifacts from the railroad. And though a Jets and Yankees fan and seeing the Jets win in 69, they both sucked for quite a while (Jets still do lol) , I rooted for the Steelers and Pirates back then. However I can never root for the Penguins as a die hard Rangers fan :O So I guess I'm GTG  Always hated the Cowboys though, but did root for Dorsett lol Oh and there's Frank Lloyd Wright's link to the area as well. It's actually pretty interesting to see his influence on some of the architecture in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## doubleG469

> Always hated the Cowboys though, but did root for Dorsett lol
> - builtinbkyn


I would expect nothing less from a yankee.. LOL I actually enjoy people hating on the Cowboys, it fuels our true fan base. There are a ton of transplants here now almost to a fault but you'll see that when you get to Pitt and try rooting for the Jets…


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yeah, in this new age of things, people move about more readily for work, retirement and everything in between. So there's a fan base in most major cities for every team of every sport. I see that a lot in Brooklyn where no one is originally from New York lol The Steelers always had the Jets number, but I can certainly root for them having done so in the past and being an AFC team. I guess it's fortunate the Jets and Steelers don't face each other this season. I won't have to choose just yet


----------



## HokieKen

> ... My Dad went to U Pitt for dental school back in the 40s. So we were U Pitt fans in the house…
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Well Bill, this could be a problem… My Hokies have a bit of a rivalry with Panthers football. Now as long as the Hokies win, you're free to root for whomever you choose. However, should Pitt win this November, I'll have to ask you to hold any enthusiasm you may feel for the situation. ;-) The good news is I couldn't care less about professional football, baseball or hockey so support whoever you want!

Didn't know you were a RR guy either. My company actually makes air brake system components, bells, and hundreds of different valves for locomotives. It was started in 1914 when the founder invented sander valves to aid trains in braking.


----------



## Babieca

That exciting feeling when you come home to a chunk of steel and a new issue of Fine Woodworking.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> ... My Dad went to U Pitt for dental school back in the 40s. So we were U Pitt fans in the house…
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Well Bill, this could be a problem… My Hokies have a bit of a rivalry with Panthers football. Now as long as the Hokies win, you re free to root for whomever you choose. However, should Pitt win this November, I ll have to ask you to hold any enthusiasm you may feel for the situation. ;-) The good news is I couldn t care less about professional football, baseball or hockey so support whoever you want!
> 
> Didn t know you were a RR guy either. My company actually makes air brake system components, bells, and hundreds of different valves for locomotives. It was started in 1914 when the founder invented sander valves to aid trains in braking.
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh well, Go Panthers! lol

Cool about the sander valves. Are they still used?

Oh here's a teaser. Probably not going to get much more done today.



















I'm sure AZDave recognizes the wood


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking great Bill!


----------



## HokieKen

I recognize the wood too. Sexy stuff - both of them. Is the other one Ebony?

Yep, in over 100 years no one's come up with a better way to stop a train than dumping sand on the tracks in front of the wheels…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Do I have the first injury from the knife swap? I just poked a hole in the tip of my finger while trying to put masking tape on the blade so I wouldn't hurt myself while working with the blade. Nothing serious, but it did require a band-aid so I didn't tint the epoxy red.

Stupid safety.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dang Dave. You should get a table saw now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Do I have the first injury from the knife swap? I just poked a hole in the tip of my finger while trying to put masking tape on the blade so I wouldn t hurt myself while working with the blade. Nothing serious, but it did require a band-aid so I didn t tint the epoxy red.
> 
> Stupid safety.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


With my swap item smooth sailing on the cut department, but my other one, I know I bled on it at least three times.


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe there should be a requirement that all of the swap participants be tested for transmittable disease before you ship :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Maybe there should be a requirement that all of the swap participants be tested for transmittable disease before you ship :O
> 
> - duckmilk


And he says that after my mugs been on his mouth.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yup ebony and eucalyptus.

I knew the old diesel electrics used sand but wasn't sure if they were replaced by something else in recent years.

Here's a small sampling of my collection.


----------



## jeffswildwood

That's a nice collection Bill. By any chance did you build the display cabinet's?


----------



## duckmilk

> Maybe there should be a requirement that all of the swap participants be tested for transmittable disease before you ship :O
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> And he says that after my mugs been on his mouth.
> 
> - ki7hy


Hehe, I washed it first.

Nice collection Bill! We need a picture of you in an Engineer's cap and bib overalls, pleeezzee?


----------



## duckmilk

That collection is really pristine. Did you have to restore some of it?


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Bill. The modern electronic air brakes use distributed braking. But most, if not all, still have the sanders for emergency applications. And they dump SAND, not a modern synthetic abrasive. Don't get me started on railroads and technology…

Google the Roanoke 611. It makes trips down here these days. Never been on it but it's a cool piece. If you time a trip to coincide with the leaves changing, the scenery alone is worth the cost of a ticket.


----------



## papadan

First I've ever heard of using the sanders for braking, All the track mobiles I've worked on had the sanders but they were used for traction in winter. I worked on the track mobiles for GE and Ford in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks guys. The engines and some of the other rolling stock are made of brass and by different manufacturers. Some of the rolling stock is made from wood or plastic too. They're all "O" scale and have pretty fine detail. I started collecting about 20 years ago, maybe a bit longer. Much of the collection was placed in storage when I moved to Brooklyn.

Had an affinity for trains since I was a kid. It probably originated because of my father's fear of flying lol We used to go to Florida by train because he refused to fly. This was back in the 60s. You would eat sleep and socialize on a moving train for three days give or take. I remember waking for each stop the train made during the night. As a kid, this was way cool


----------



## HokieKen

Dan, sanders are used for any traction needs. Starting or stopping. Controls systems on new locomotives pretty much eliminate the need but I'm pretty sure they're still triggered for emergency brake applications. Not my product line so I won't swear to it though…
I remember riding the train to Orlando as a kid too Bill. I was too young to recall too much about it though. My wife and I took a train day trip last year just for kicks. Really enjoyed it. Amtrack has some pretty cool package trips, kind of like a cruise on rails,


----------



## jeffswildwood

I remember riding the train from Alexandria Virginia to Bluefield West Virginia as a kid with my Mom. Big adventure! Then the last time from Baltimore Maryland to Great Lakes Illinois on my way to basic training for the Navy. In the 70's and 80's the coal trains were abundant here. Don't see very many these days.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Without an angle grinder/cutter has anyone ever used a dremel to cut out a blade from an old saw blade?. Or should I plan on a day with a hack saw.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Without an angle grinder/cutter has anyone ever used a dremel to cut out a blade from an old saw blade?. Or should I plan on a day with a hack saw.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Dremel with a cutoff wheel would be easier than a hacksaw, though a $15 harbor freight angle grinder with a thin metal cutoff disc would work a lot better. Be careful though, angle grinders are crazy dangerous. Wear a face shield for sure, and watch the sparks. Set myself on fire using one recently.


----------



## doubleDD

Jeff, I just made 2 knives one out of an old saw blade and used the dremel. The reinforced cutting wheels work way much better that the thin standard non reinforced cutting wheel. But if you want the exercise go with the hacksaw.


----------



## ToddJB

If you have an air compressor I really like these:

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-high-speed-air-cut-off-tool-60243.html


----------



## ToddJB

Ordered some materials last night. Thought I had everything I needed, but had a 32nd under and a 32nd over. And needed a good excuse to buy more steel.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, I'll second either of the HF tools Allen and Todd suggested. But, a Dremel will do the job, just takes a bit longer… Diamond cutting wheels for the Dremel are nice to have around for really hard stuff like HSS too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Dave and Todd. I don't have a compressor but maybe a trip to big box for a cutter. I have the regular ones but thats a lot of cutting for it. It may turn out to be hack saw. Your right, big work out. :-(


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Ken, I think I saw them at Lowes a bit ago. I'm afraid if I go hack saw I'll have blood, sweat and tears on the blade, in that order.


----------



## HokieKen

The diamond wheels cost quite a bit more than the regular AO ones Jeff and the regular ones will probably work on your saw blade. Just depends on how hard it is. I think I'd do most anything to avoid tackling it with a hacksaw… Maybe you can chew through it ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The diamond wheels cost quite a bit more than the regular AO ones Jeff and the regular ones will probably work on your saw blade. Just depends on how hard it is. I think I d do most anything to avoid tackling it with a hacksaw… Maybe you can chew through it ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


I heard that! That would be lots of sawing. I have a good idea, just have to make it work! Actually two in case first don't come out. Dare I say lathe skills? But at least I'm not afraid of it now! )


----------



## builtinbkyn

The Dremel mineral grit wheels will suck for cutting tool steel. I used them to make the marking knife from the last tool swap, before switching to the reinforced wheels. They worked better, but wore out almost as fast as the non-reinforced. The diamond blade is the way to go. I have to pick one or two up. They will last much longer and I think are safer. The grit wheels sometimes fracture. So be sure to wear good eye protection and a flack jacket


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I've had many of the regular wheels blow up on me. The diamond ones pretty much last forever as long as you don't stress them by twisting them in the cut. At least the diamond ones I have and I don't recall who makes them. I do recall I got them on Amazon.


----------



## papadan

When I was able to make Damascus, I always made the largest billets I could. I never just forged a single blade. I use my dremel to cut the blades out of my billits. I use the larger twist lock blades instead of the tiny ones that are held on with a screw. Diamond blades are nice but too expensive for me to use. 4 1/2" grinder works really nice with cutter disc, but has to be used outdoors, real easy to start a fire with them. DAMHIKT Saw blades are hardened, you wont do much cutting with a hacksaw on them.


----------



## papadan

Here is part 2. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/236585


----------



## jeffswildwood

Question, what is DAMHIKT ??


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Question, what is DAMHIKT ??
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Don't ask me how I know this but it's Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Question, what is DAMHIKT ??
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Don t ask me how I know this but it s Don t ask me how I know that.
> 
> - ki7hy


ROTFLOL and LMAO LOL :O


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Question, what is DAMHIKT ??
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Don t ask me how I know this but it s Don t ask me how I know that.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> ROTFLOL and LMAO LOL :O
> 
> - builtinbkyn


What can I say, uh, now I know. :=) I do know what ROTFLOL and LMAO LOL means. )


----------



## wormil

> Without an angle grinder/cutter has anyone ever used a dremel to cut out a blade from an old saw blade?. Or should I plan on a day with a hack saw.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


If you can cut it with a hacksaw, there is a good chance it's not hardenable steel.

Saw blades are made from various steels and alloys, some of them are extremely difficult or impossible to anneal or harden at home. So if it's already hard, use water when cutting and grinding and try to keep it that way or take a piece and test it first.


----------



## bobasaurus

Heat treated the smaller knife and ground the black oxide off it, then I rough ground the larger knife (not yet heat treated). The larger knife has a 5" dia hollow grind along the edge. Still lots of grinding work left.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Allen. Awesome.


----------



## doubleG469

so great news, I was able to save the scales! heat treated the blade on the knife and did my very best to heat treat the bonus item. It feels like it took but being these are my first blades ever I am not entirely sure. so I think I will finish these two off and think about making another one just in case I want to keep these two…..

Can you be selfish in a swap?


----------



## HokieKen

Beautiful stuff Allen!

Nice work Gary. Use a file to test whether or not your blade got hard. If a file will bite, it ain't hard. I think you've got plenty of time if you want to make another set! ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny it's sliding right across but I don't feel it's as hard as it could be. I don't have a forge and the blade is too long to run the torch back and forth and get a really bright red heat. I put some paver stones in a tunnel shape and tried that for as hot as i could get it.

I think you're right, got plenty of time and these two items will work perfect for me. Time to work on one for one of you lucky gentlemen.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, nothing wrong at all in keeping your first two knives. With two months left in the swap, Ken's right. You do have plenty of time. I kept my first mallet, part because I was not happy with it and part because I wanted it. I made the next one in half the time, experience. The next in a quarter of the time.

One the subject, today is the deadline to sign up! Does that mean you can't sign up after today? *NO!* If your on the fence or have just been waiting to see if you had the time to join, no problem. As long as I can get a progress pic by Oct. 1 your good. Right now we have 18 sign up, there's plenty of room for more!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gary, I made three swap items in my first swap. One to throw away because I screwed something up, one to keep for myself, because I wasn't happy enough with it to send it to someone else (and because it was something I needed, too) and then a third one to send to the fellow LJ now that I've finally got things figured out.

I've already got two "practice knives" I've made for this one so far. Three if you count the ceramic one where the blade snapped before I got very far. They say we learn from our mistakes, and if that's true, I'm learning a ton!

If I didn't glue my most recent attempt to the bench last night, this might actually be one I'll be able to send off to someone, but it was a factory-made blade that I'm just putting a handle on. But once I've got a knife I'm happy with, then I can try grinding my own blade and maybe make a cooler one to send. If it doesn't work, I've still got the early one as a backup if (when) my more ambitious plans fall through.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok let's talk sharpening, for all you experienced builders out there any general tips to get that razor sharp blade?


----------



## HokieKen

Depends on how big the knife is Gary.

For blades up to 6" or so, the Lansky Sharpening System is my preferred method.

For larger blades, free-hand on oil stones is what I do.

In either case, I'll grind the bevel close to an edge but not too close because you can wreck the temper before sharpening. And I end with a leather strop with green compound to finish them off.


----------



## PPK

Ok OK, I'm going to jump on the re-do bandwagon too… I glued up the scales on my sharp woody object, and didn't clamp hard enough… there's a gap in between the wood and steel.. Can't have any gap. That'd be a shoddy product.  Oh well. It's my first go, I guess I shouldn't be so surprised.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ok OK, I m going to jump on the re-do bandwagon too… I glued up the scales on my sharp woody object, and didn t clamp hard enough… there s a gap in between the wood and steel.. Can t have any gap. That d be a shoddy product.  Oh well. It s my first go, I guess I shouldn t be so surprised.
> 
> - PPK


Did you make sure your scales were perfectly flat. That could be the problem, not the clamping tightness. I wonder how hard they would be to get off there for round two. I'm sure it is possible.


----------



## PPK

I'm not sure how hard it would be to get the scales off, but I think I'm just going to start over… I'll keep it for myself. It isn't a huge gap, and I filled it with epoxy, and it will not fall apart or anything, but it just doesn't look professional. I think it was a combination of not clamping it very tight at all and not flattening the wood well enough. Oh, and not being smart enough to look and see if I had glue squeezing out all around, doh!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It might be the clamping is too tight as well. If you want to clamp tight then make sure there's clamps along the whole surface.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

would a caul work better then 6 clamps ?? :<))


----------



## bobasaurus

For knives I use a paper wheel sharpening system. Mine is from here:

http://sharpeningmadeeasy.com/paper.htm

I think it's cheaper from grizzly though:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-Razor-Sharp-Edgemaking-System/G5937?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

Once you learn how to use it, the speed and edge quality is amazing. Bit of a learning curve though, and if you hold an edge too long on one spot you risk damaging the temper. I'd recommend a slow speed grinder/buffer instead of a 3000+ rpm grinder (which I use, but have to be careful with).


----------



## papadan

I make sure the blade and scales are flat and just wrap a bunch of rubber bands around it when epoxying. For sharpening…...I use a 6" file followed by a steel. As Doug would say…..This will cut!


----------



## HokieKen

Allen and Dan - do you carry your bevel all the way to the grind line before hardening then just clean the scale and polish after or do you leave some grinding to be done after hardening? I'm worried about grinding that close to the edge after tempering but don't want to grind too much before HT and get any warping…


----------



## bobasaurus

You want to leave the edge at least 1/32" thick before heat treatment or else you risk decarburization and excessive warping. Then carefully finish your grinding after heat treatment, frequently dipping in water to keep the grind cool.


----------



## papadan

I finish my shaping and just leave a final sharpening after the hardening. I use my Worksharp 1000 for final cleanup and for shaping the handles. They originally called it a WS1000 now it's called a WITKS or something like that. 








I don't like it for sharpening anything, but it is a great little belt sander for shaping stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

> You want to leave the edge at least 1/32" thick before heat treatment or else you risk decarburization and excessive warping. Then carefully finish your grinding after heat treatment, frequently dipping in water to keep the grind cool.
> 
> - bobasaurus


That's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure how thick to leave it. Thanks!

Now, if I do my heating with just a torch for the hardening, would you say heat at the cutting edge so it heats up faster or heat from the spine so it hardens the full width?


----------



## papadan

I go right up the middle on the side of the blade. The edge will get red quicker and I quench then. Never heat the edge with a torch, too easy to over harden or melt the thin edge. Heating from the back just takes a lot longer than necessary.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dan. That's what I'll do. I'm considering throwing together a coffee can forge to harden. This knife is bigger than anything I've hardened with a torch and I'm a little concerned with uneven heating. We'll see…


----------



## papadan

I used to have my forge set up, but after losing our home and moving into a rental I just haven't put it back together. I just use my torch for rough cutting and hardening now. It doesn't look like I will ever get back to forging anything in the future. I only have a very small amount of my Damascus left. I found a stick of D2 that was too thin to make a blade out of…...then you asked for a fillet knife…..BINGO! ;-)


----------



## doubleDD

I have one of those diamond sharpening rods that I use to sharpen all our knives, whether home use or fishing, hunting etc. I get good results with it but I'm starting with just a dull edge. So I would have to grind a decent edge before attempting to use it on a new knife, correct? Or get somewhat close.


----------



## papadan

For anyone interested, I will describe my forge. I used a pair of brake drums that I got from a brake shop scrap bin. One drum for the base and one for the forge. I used a metal fence post for the upright column. I plugged the bottom end. I cut a hole in the side and used a piece of the pipe for a air shaft. where I put the top drum on the post I put a piece of heavy sheet metal with holes drilled through it as a grate to keep the charcoal from falling down the column. I used a cheap hair dryer in the side pipe for a blower to increase the heat.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's awesome Dan, hope you can set one up again someday. I go the easy route with my propane forge, but the coal forge would be much more versatile and hotter.


----------



## papadan

You can grind or file an edge first, then use your stone, steel or whatever you prefer to finish sharpening after hardening.


----------



## HokieKen

I wondered about just putting a pile of charcoal in my grill and hardening the blade in there. Think it would get hot enough? My grill has adjustable vents at the top and on the side so I could put a hair dryer at the side one if necessary.

If I could find a brake drum, it would actually probably be cheaper to set that up Dan than a coffee can forge. I have to buy the refractive cement and the plaster for the coffee can. Could I just fire the brake drum forge with plain ole charcoal or do you need real coal?


----------



## papadan

I always used charcoal, grew up in a home heated by a coal furnace and just can't stand the smell of burning coal. LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You should be able to get a charcoal grill hot enough Kenny.


----------



## papadan

I would worry about over heating and burning through the bottom of a grill. Maybe if you put a piece of heavy sheet metal in the bottom to prevent burning through it would work. I didn't go into full detail on my forge description, but I made a clean out cover at the bottom of the column to clean out the ashes that fall down it. You can just turn it over and dump them out from time to time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Charcoal with a blower can get hot enough to melt aluminum. It'll definitely get hot enough to heat treat. It'll also get hot enough to burn through the bottom of a Weber kettle if you're persistent. DAMHIKT.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks fellas. My grill has a charcoal pan that's a sheet with a grate on top to prevent the grill itself from burning through so I should be good. Think that's my plan then


----------



## papadan

You do want to just stick your blade into the coals, not just lay it on top.


----------



## doubleDD

Thanks papadan, that will be my plan to sharpen.

I saw a video with a guy using a charcoal grill to heat treat his steel. I figured this was the way to go for me since I have an old grill to use. Just have to buy charcoal. Maybe a couple steaks while I'm at it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well pfui. The knife I glued up last night didn't get epoxied to the bench, but the wood also didn't get epoxied to the metal. Guess I didn't de-grease it well enough first. Or maybe 18 hours of curing wasn't enough. In any case, both surfaces are now very clean and clamped together with epoxy in there again.

Glad I got an early start on things.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I wondered about just putting a pile of charcoal in my grill and hardening the blade in there. Think it would get hot enough? My grill has adjustable vents at the top and on the side so I could put a hair dryer at the side one if necessary.
> 
> If I could find a brake drum, it would actually probably be cheaper to set that up Dan than a coffee can forge. I have to buy the refractive cement and the plaster for the coffee can. Could I just fire the brake drum forge with plain ole charcoal or do you need real coal?
> 
> - HokieKen


I used my gas grill to harden the marking knife I made for the tool swap. Took a good long while though. I bet a charcoal grill with red hot coals would do much better, especially on a larger blade.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah not sure why I didn't think about using the grill before…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I always used charcoal, grew up in a home heated by a coal furnace and just can t stand the smell of burning coal. LOL
> 
> - papadan


When I first got married, me and my wife had a living room coal stove. I DO know what you mean about the smell. Not to mention when we moved, each picture we took off the wall left a silhouette.

Massive amount of info posted today!


----------



## duckmilk

I have never forged anything, but my nephew is a blacksmith and farrier. The coal he uses in his forge is very different than charcoal for the grill. You should be able to temper your blades on charcoal, but wouldn't the preliminary hardening be very difficult? I realize Dan uses air to ramp up the temperature. I was just wondering if grilling charcoal would last long enough to harden the steel.

On sharpening a knife; back (way back) in college, I took a course on livestock slaughter and processing. Then in grad school, I was one of the teachers of the class. We used oil stones to put an edge on, and a steel periodically to refresh the edge. The steel does not sharpen a blade, but it will realign the microscopic teeth to keep it cutting longer. Eventually you have to go back to the stones and re-sharpen. Now, I have a fine diamond coated rod shaped like a steel to sharpen my knives which works great, as long as I don't let them get too dull, and a ceramic rod to put a fine edge on.

Just my 2 cents.


> Well pfui. The knife I glued up last night didn t get epoxied to the bench
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Shoot, I was going to join just in case you sent me a knife with a bench as an add on item ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well pfui. The knife I glued up last night didn t get epoxied to the bench
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Shoot, I was going to join just in case you sent me a knife with a bench as an add on item ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


LMAO Duck I think you missed your calling as a comedian. You're way funnier than the AZ guy. Guess not only are things bigger in Texas, they're funnier


----------



## wormil

You guys with small home made gas forges, are you using rockwool or firebricks or refractory cement or what? I've seen lots of them made with refractory cement or plaster of paris watching that Forged in Fire show, most of those guys are using rockwool.

I plan on making a small gas forge from a steel cylinder.


----------



## HokieKen

Rick, I've done some research as well. I think Plaster if Paris make more sense for small ones like a coffee can but the rock wool is better for anything bigger because the amount if plaster required makes it hard to mold well. Best I can tell, you need to use some kind of refractory coating over plaster or fire bricks for efficiency and durability.

Take it with a grain of salt though. That's just what I've learned on the internet. You know how that goes sometimes…


----------



## HokieKen

Finished the kid's knife and box for his birthday… well in time for his birthday dinner at least


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Shoot, I was going to join just in case you sent me a knife with a bench as an add on item ;-)


Well, I'm not done yet, Duck. There's still plenty of chances for this to go haywire in a way that will lead to an interesting add-on.

I did mix up my first epoxy & sawdust filler today. I think I prefer super glue and sawdust filler, but we'll see how it cures up. And it's pretty clear that buying multiple knife blanks so I could start over if needed is turning out o be a good plan. Did I mention I'm learning a lot?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Kenny, that turned out awesome. I saw the in progress and thought it would be good but that's awesome. The handle is top notch too. You didn't even flock up the flocking. EXCELLENT!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was talking about the box. The knife of course is awesome since I supplied the wood for that.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dave. That Eucalyptus really made for some nice scales with the brass and damascus. Thanks for the tip on flocking too. That junk is the bees knees! I gaurantee that these hands shall never again line a box with a sheet of felt!

And bandsaw boxes are FUN y'all! If you've never made one, give it a go.


----------



## duckmilk

Outstanding Kenny! Really nice 



> Shoot, I was going to join just in case you sent me a knife with a bench as an add on item ;-)
> 
> Well, I m not done yet, Duck. There s still plenty of chances for this to go haywire in a way that will lead to an interesting add-on.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Just let me know if you glue this one to your bench. Is that the spalted elm bench you just finished? If it is, Jeff says I have till Oct. to join, and I might have to bribe him to get you as my sender ;-) I might have to send an old pocketknife though, maybe throw in some beer with it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Finished the kid s knife and box for his birthday… well in time for his birthday dinner at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks super Kenny. You have my address?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Finished the kid s knife and box for his birthday… well in time for his birthday dinner at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, that knife and box came out awesome. Nice job! I hope you and him had a good time together and I know he will love the knife. You are right, a bandsaw box is something I need to try! (Yours is awesome).


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is that the spalted elm bench you just finished?


I do most of my glue work on the higher 2×4 and plywood bench. It does have a nice Starrett rule glued to the front edge of the plywood, though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just let me know if you glue this one to your bench. Is that the spalted elm bench you just finished? If it is, Jeff says I have till Oct. to join, and I might have to bribe him to get you as my sender ;-) I might have to send an old pocketknife though, maybe throw in some beer with it.
> 
> - duckmilk


Remember Duck, you would have to send a progress pic of that old pocketknife and beer.  Knowing you, you could sign up Sept 30, send a progress pic and still be done and mailed early, AND have a very happy recipient getting it! What else could anyone expect from Sam Elliot's brother! )


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe *THIS* might help :<))
also A VERY beautiful knife and box Kenny :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> maybe *THIS* might help :<))
> also A VERY beautiful knife and box Kenny :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That IS a big help. Nice find!


----------



## HokieKen

I had seen that before Tony but forgot all about it. Definitely a good reference to have handy!


----------



## HokieKen

Duck DOES look like Sam Elliot!!!


----------



## papadan

> Finished the kid s knife and box for his birthday… well in time for his birthday dinner at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That's a really good job…..Dad! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> would a caul work better then 6 clamps ?? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That is how my son and I attached the scales to the bottle openers Tony.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I always figure if I've got enough clamps, why not use 'em? And if I don't, then I've got an excuse to get more clamps. ;-)

Someone who was being all scientifical drew a picture with the force from each clamp radiating through the wood at about 45 degrees. If the clamps are close enough that those 45 degree lines meet up and completely cover the joint, you're good. A caul puts the clamp farther away, so the lines can meet up. It ain't *exactly* right, but as rules of thumb go, it's a pretty good one.

Spent the morning helping my honey trim arborvitae and haul the branches to the dump, so no mistakes have been made in the shop yet today! Woohoo!


----------



## wormil

> Rick, I ve done some research as well. I think Plaster if Paris make more sense for small ones like a coffee can but the rock wool is better for anything bigger because the amount if plaster required makes it hard to mold well. Best I can tell, you need to use some kind of refractory coating over plaster or fire bricks for efficiency and durability.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt though. That s just what I ve learned on the internet. You know how that goes sometimes…
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, that's why I'm asking around. There are more experts on the internet than in real life.


----------



## HokieKen

I know Todd built a coffee can one that he's used so at least he made one that works .

What did you use in your forge Todd?


----------



## fatandy2003

Anyone try using an induction coil to heat treat metal? I did some research for work and it seems like a small 48VDC ZVS driver can run a coil big enough for a knife. It may be a good alterative for those of us that don't have enough space outside the shop, and would prefer not to introduce a flame to the shop full of sawdust (yeah, my shop doesn't get cleaned as often as it should…) Something like this:


----------



## bobasaurus

Always thought those were neat, Andy. I hope you try it, I'm interested to see if it works.


----------



## bobasaurus

Well, I knew it was going to warp due to the different types of metal from the chain and 1080 backing but this is ridiculous:










I even clamped it in a vise after a few seconds in the oil to try to get it to set up straight but no luck. I'll see if I can bend this back without snapping it, should be fun.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Perfect for cutting around corners, Allen?

Good luck straightening it!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Here's one in English 





View on YouTube

Looks pretty awesome. Could probably hook up a temperature probe to know when it reaches suitable temp for hardening.


----------



## papadan

I've used induction heating to seat bearing races, it is cool as hell. I would love to make a setup but it is way too cost preventive.


----------



## fatandy2003

Yeah, the 15Kw ones are around $600. They can heat up a bar of steel in seconds. But I am curious about the smaller ones. A 48VDC set up would only cost about $100 ($40 for the driver and $60 for a power supply). I bought a 12VDC for the project at work because I only needed to heat up a piece of brass to 120F with a pancake coil. It worked really well. I could make a coil for bar stock, but I am not sure mine will be powerful enough…


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well if you're starting with flat 3/32" - 1/8" flat stock of O1, it would probably require less power than heating that 1/2" round rod.


----------



## ToddJB

> I know Todd built a coffee can one that he s used so at least he made one that works .
> 
> What did you use in your forge Todd?
> 
> - HokieKen


I think mine was a 50/50 mix of Plaster if Paris and play sand.

There are some pics up stream of this thread and you can get the basic idea. The one thing, which I noted, that I wish I had done different was angling the port for the flame more back and more shallow to force more of a swirl action, but it still works pretty well.


----------



## bobasaurus

Fixed it, phew:


----------



## bobasaurus

And final grinding is done, ready for etch. The hollow grind isn't perfectly straight, but it's close. I'll have to practice more, hollowing is tricky.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice save Allen! The big one is looking nice too 

Thanks Todd.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen once those are etched they are going to be incredible. Mad skills man. Wow.

Well, for mine I've acquired some new equipment so if all goes well this is my teaser.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a weird-looking branch right there. What is it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Cholla cactus skeleton.


----------



## papadan

Can it be hardened for scale use? That is one cool looking piece of wood.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually Dan, that's the plan. Stabilize then cast it in resin. I have to get glitter in somehow right?

Honestly it'll be a first for me so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## jeffswildwood

What a way to spend a Sunday afternoon. It is a teaser, sort of, learning first, then handle.



















I needed something to try this out with so I hit the burn pile with a chainsaw. The wood came from a dead branch from the maple tree I'm standing under. The second piece became a decorative dough roller, at least my Wife likes it. She took it.


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice Jeff, turning is lots of fun.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great job Jeff! Super glad to see you using that lathe. Did you get a sharpening setup or carbide tools?

Turning out there under a tree with all that green must be super nice. I love Arizona but would love half a year in green country like that. I won't lie.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I need to sharpen, but I need the carbide more. It was really nice outside, cool, a nice breeze blowing. And you got to love Wives, they love whatever you make (she kept both of these). Practice needed but one thing for sure now, *NO FEAR*!  Here is what I came up with, spalted maple I do believe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seriously excellent Jeff. Really good for your first solo run. Also great practice on curves and also a flat edge for a tenon. Very good.

I just cut my blanks a couple minutes ago for the last set of turning tools I'll make out of this set of supplies. I will probably make more and maybe keep making them, I enjoy it. I'm in talks with a machinist to get the tips machined instead of my handy work which will look pro if the price is right. So these might be the only cheaper set I make depending on how things go.

No fancy laminations on this round. Citrus, mesquite, and olive. The olive is checked badly though so it will get fillers. If I can't save it I'll do eucalyptus instead.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Dave, The first piece was just figuring out what each tool does, and curve practice. The mini dough roller was an attempt at a first project. If those cutters your making are not spoken for, we may have to talk.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The more sanding in the end the better It'll look Jeff. That spalted maple is looking fancy though so if I were you I would go started pulling logs from the fire pile to save.

These tools aren't spoken for yet. I'll PM you.


----------



## duckmilk

> What a way to spend a Sunday afternoon. It is a teaser, sort of, learning first, then handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Way to go Jeff! You're sending shavings all over the yard! ;-P


----------



## bobasaurus

Electro-etched my logo on the back today. I wrote a blog about the process a while ago if anyone is interested.

Toner transferred the resist:









Etching setup:









After cleanup:









I also acid-etched the front of the knife. It looks neat, but I guess I should stop posting pics until completion now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks amazing Allen. Damn.


----------



## builtinbkyn

So, unlike a "surprise tool swap", we all know we're making and getting knives. We just don't know who we're making them for and who we're getting one from. I also see that Allen has been posting pics of "a knife" - we don't know if it's "the knife". So it might be fun to post full progress pics along the way to see how thing progress. What say yea?


----------



## HokieKen

I am so very jealous Allen!!

Jeff, looks like that lathe landed in the right home! Nice work on the curved surfaces and that rolling pin looks like a keeper! Dave's right, you better dig through that woodpile and save the spalted stuff. It looks nice. And his tools will save you massive amounts of time and heartache when it comes to sharpening!

Love the teaser Dave ). That's gonna be awesome!


----------



## HokieKen

I ain't showing mine Bill. Not in the same thread where Allen's posting his!!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh busted this one out of the stash slim sent. Nice and crisp with a hoppy finish. Perfect for the rustic pizza.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I ain t showing mine Bill. Not in the same thread where Allen s posting his!!
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey we're all gonna see what you got ….... or don't ….......... eventually 

It might be fun to root to get something you see being made. Well unless ….......... Ah it was just a thought.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife reads the ending of a book first, before she reads the rest. To me, that is all kinds of wrong.
However, I love seeing Allen's work. The etching process is really cool for those of you who have not seen it.


----------



## HokieKen

You were always a pain in the ass on Christmas Eve weren't you Bill? ;-P


----------



## duckmilk

LAWL!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So, unlike a "surprise tool swap", we all know we re making and getting knives. We just don t know who we re making them for and who we re getting one from. I also see that Allen has been posting pics of "a knife" - we don t know if it s "the knife". So it might be fun to post full progress pics along the way to see how thing progress. What say yea?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


True we all know we are getting a knife (or two) but the trick is what type, style, configuration or even what it's made of. I have had some progress pic's already and there are going to be some big surprises many will not see coming! I prefer to keep an aire of mystery. Teasers are great. A little progress is not bad but be careful not to reveal too much. We still want what we open to be a surprise! Considering Allen's skill level, I feel what he posted is incentive to try new things. Heck, I even bought a set of cutters yesterday and have some metal about to be cut. All the talk and seeing what Allen is doing has me inspired to try more. But even Allen said he thinks he needs to stop posting until completion.


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL you two guys.

I just thought it might actually be different and provide some inspiration and maybe a learning exercise too, to see how someone approaches a project and how they develop it.

Ok no revealing pics, but that means no more pics as there isn't really much to a knife in terms of components.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well the surprise will be in which one you receive from the knives posted.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man everyone is so rigid lol


----------



## HokieKen

Truth is Bill, I just don't want anyone to know how lazy I am until absolutely necessary…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I see where Bill is coming from for sure. You really don't know which one you'll get. The only thing it spoils is reveals for the most part but I get the methods of doing things idea.

When Bill runs the swap in January I think you should do something like that.

 see what I did there?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Truth is Bill, I just don t want anyone to know how lazy I am until absolutely necessary…
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh we already know Kenny


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well the surprise will be in which one you receive from the knives posted.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


That's true, not to mention I would say not everyone would post making a bit of mystery. I can see your point.


----------



## HokieKen

In seriousness, I'll go with the majority and ultimately it's Jeff's call. But, for my part, I agree with his position. I want the surprise when a package arrives and I want to lust over tools I'm seeing for the first time on reveal day ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> When Bill runs the swap in January I think you should do something like that.
> 
> see what I did there?
> 
> - ki7hy


Cool


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just thought it might actually be different and provide some inspiration and maybe a learning exercise too, to see how someone approaches a project and how they develop it.


I'm fairly new to swaps, but I figure that's what the project writeup is for. I'm planning to write up at least one of my "practice knives" before we're done, and I'll be taking lots of photos of the real thing as I make it. And I will be stretching myself, so there will likely be some example of "don't do it this way - it's way harder than it should be."

But I think I also have one or two more opportunities for good teaser photos. Even if it's only the epoxy & sawdust filler I mixed up as an experiment. It almost looked like Dave's glitter-sparkles (and didn't flow as well as I'd hoped as a filler). Plus there's always teasing an add-on to misdirect people. Not that I would ever do that. No sir.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and if I get Dave's name, I'll get to tease my Etsy purchase!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> When Bill runs the swap in January I think you should do something like that.
> 
> see what I did there?
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Cool
> 
> - jeffswildwood


lol well OK but then we'll have to come up with a singular item everyone is making. I understand the surprise tool swap needs to be kept a surprise or we'd have to rename it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm maybe 80% finished. I'll state here and now, I didn't make the blade. No surprise there because I don't have a forge and well I don't want to get sued for setting the building on fire. Guess I coulda' done it at home, but that's a pita. Have some stuff in the shop and some stuff home.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> lol well OK but then we ll have to come up with a singular item everyone is making. I understand the surprise tool swap needs to be kept a surprise or we d have to rename it.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Every swap is a surprise swap. Even the box swap was. I get a package, see the name of who sent it on the label and have no idea whats inside. Every time I have been delighted! Like Christmas.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Truth is Bill, I just don t want anyone to know how lazy I am until absolutely necessary…
> 
> - HokieKen


I've been sitting on my ass eating crunch berries most of the day, so you're not the only one.

I'm still experimenting and learning with this metal stuff. Each time I have some quirky problem and learn how to fix/avoid it in the future. The warping in quench is super annoying, and seems to be unavoidable if chain is only on one side. But I learned you can't fuse chain to both sides at once, because the core will warp between the rivets and not make a solid center for the cutting edge. So next time I'll try doing two separate one-sided chain billets and then forge-weld them together.


----------



## HokieKen

Crunch Berries suck. Step up to some Captain Crunch!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh I'm just being obtuse lol Never used that word myself before.

Lemme see if I can manage another teaser without giving it all away.


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW Bill, no matter what you show, I'd be happy for you to have my name!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> FWIW Bill, no matter what you show, I d be happy for you to have my name!
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll second that! I too would be happy! )


----------



## builtinbkyn

OK I managed to get two that shouldn't reveal too much


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> OK I managed to get two that shouldn t reveal too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Too much Bill. I can totally tell it's a knife.


----------



## jeffswildwood

That sawdust tells me some really pretty wood is being sanded and worked!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks guys and ditto! 

I do want to make a forge and also need to get an anvil, even a small one. I realized I have nothing to pound on in my shop. Though I do have a huge 75lb plumber's vise in storage somewhere that would serve the purpose, I wouldn't really have anything to mount it to. A small anvil would be perfect for now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm maybe 80% finished. I'll state here and now, I didn't make the blade.


Me neither. I'm 80% finished on my practice knives, but I've learned I have to do some things differently if I want to send one out I can feel proud of. And I have one more "stretch idea" I want to try, too. Pretty sure that will either be cool, or fail spectacularly because I don't have the chops to pull it off.

Plus I still need to figure out finish. Oil and wax? Shellac? Poly? Epoxy? CA glue and glitter? Sweat from my nethers? So many choices!


----------



## HokieKen

Just do what I do, Shellac your nethers and let your recipient put their own finish on it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Send an iron bar and a couple sticks. "Some assembly required"?


----------



## DavePolaschek

(Though I did laugh out loud at "shellac your nethers.")


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave I wish I had time these days to do a practice and a final piece. Man, I'm practicing on the final piece lol Shop time will be getting sparse soon. Very sparse. 

Kenny amber beer came out of my nostrils after reading that. Thanks buddy.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Send an iron bar and a couple sticks. "Some assembly required"?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Arizona will probably take that approach.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Bill. I'm not moving across a couple states. But I also probably need more practice, and I'm not using power tools if I can help it (though the bench grinder might get pressed into service before I'm done).


----------



## HokieKen

With Arizona, you HOPE it's unfinished…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm not going to try forging, but I think I will try heat treating and annealing. Before I do, I'm going to make sure I have my swap items "in the bag", just in case things don't work out.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I did that with the marking knife Jeff. I think it worked, but not 100% certain. I did the magnet test, but who knows? Thing was damn hot.

Making special German potato salad for a BBQ tomorrow. Man I hate waiting for water to boil lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Do I hear someone begging for an "Arizona summer finish"?


----------



## HokieKen

Is that like a "desert polish"?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For Duck it was a dessert polish.


----------



## papadan

I'm about 80% finished with the first set, haven't even started the rest of this swap. Hoping the weather cools off a bit so I can work outside.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here are some great knifemakers on instagram for inspiration:

https://www.instagram.com/oatleyknives/
https://www.instagram.com/tristoneblades/
https://www.instagram.com/angerknives/
https://www.instagram.com/cas_knives/


----------



## HunterDS

> Plus I still need to figure out finish. Oil and wax? Shellac? Poly? Epoxy? CA glue and glitter? Sweat from my nethers? So many choices!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm taking the leap and going with Poly (Arm-r-seal oil and urethane semi gloss) since my scales are figured. I also have seen a knife finished with tru-oil gunstock finish and it looked satiny and nice for darker woods and would be great for a knife that will see a lot of pocket carry.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Plus I still need to figure out finish. Oil and wax? Shellac? Poly? Epoxy? CA glue and glitter? Sweat from my nethers? So many choices!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I m taking the leap and going with Poly (Arm-r-seal oil and urethane semi gloss) since my scales are figured. I also have seen a knife finished with tru-oil gunstock finish and it looked satiny and nice for darker woods and would be great for a knife that will see a lot of pocket carry.
> 
> - HunterDS


That's what I did on this knife:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/306562


----------



## HunterDS

> That s what I did on this knife:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/306562
> 
> - bobasaurus


I am willing to have that knife sent to me so I can test the durability of the finish…for the other swappers' knowledge of course….

Your work is real top notch.


----------



## HokieKen

Well glad I decided to do 2 in parallel "just in case"!

Tried to get some kind of setup to do the bevel grind and decided freehand worked best. NOTE: when the bevel edge gets thinner than the gap between the table and the belt, a belt sander will consume your blade. DAMHIKT ;-)

Luckily no injury, no damage to sander and the blade had to be modified to make the screw-up a design feature but may still be usable. However, I got really thin at the edge and I'm pretty sure it'll bow when I harden it. We'll see!

Good news is that I learned my lessons on the first one and the second came out nice ). Just a little lapping and she'll be ready for the charcoal.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm so darned good that I haven't even put an edge on and it already cuts!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and for anyone using charcoal for hardening:


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I m so darned good that I haven t even put an edge on and it already cuts!


I was wondering if your "Luckily no injury" might've been a bit premature…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I hate that for you Ken. I left some "DNA" on my first one several times, hope this is all you do.


----------



## HokieKen

It wasnt bad, just poked my finger with the tip ;-). I like to put "blood, sweat and tears" into all my swap tools. It's always a relief when I get the blood out of the way…


----------



## bobasaurus

Ken, I hope you're all right. Belt sanders can be man eaters (mine has gotten me a few times, abrasion wounds are awful), and knives are still pointy even before final honing. Knock on wood, I havn't injured myself with this knife so far but it will probably happen before the end.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It wasnt bad, just poked my finger with the tip ;-). I like to put "blood, sweat and tears" into all my swap tools. It s always a relief when I get the blood out of the way…
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't mind the sweat and tears, but the blood I don't like too well.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Well, couldn't let you guys have all the fun so I thought I'd have a play.
I can go overboard on teasers due to being on the wrong side of the pond so I'm just playing along for fun here 

First, make a practice blank out of wood so I wouldn't stab myself.









Immediately prove why I don't use any power tools 









Attach and drill 1 side.









Then the other









Epoxy pins in place









Quick trim









Final shaping









And there we have it









Turned out fairly well for a first stab, next I'm going to try with a metal knife, then add a bolster.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Mike. Any idea just how ruinous shipping would be? We had a guy from Portugal interested way up-thread. Would that work?

For that matter, I wouldn't mind paying shipping across the water if it wasn't horribly expensive. If I billed for my Labor at what my day-job pays me, the value of the knife I'll be sending would be thousands of dollars. :-/


----------



## Babieca

> I hate that for you Ken. I left some "DNA" on my first one several times, hope this is all you do.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I've bled on every single swap item I've make. The spokeshave was the worst, but I'm expecting big things for the knife swap.

Of course I regularly bust knuckles changing spark plugs or fixing the kitchen sink. Or doing anything really. It's my nature.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Nice work, Mike. Any idea just how ruinous shipping would be? We had a guy from Portugal interested way up-thread. Would that work?
> 
> For that matter, I wouldn t mind paying shipping across the water if it wasn t horribly expensive. If I billed for my Labor at what my day-job pays me, the value of the knife I ll be sending would be thousands of dollars. :-/
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Depends on your definition of ruinous, £50-£150 I think, depending on weight.

More importantly, no one want to get a swap item from me, those pictures are so small so you can't see all the issues


----------



## HokieKen

Based on eBay stuff I've looked at over the years, shipping to/from the UK must be pretty steep. Too bad, it would be great to get some international participation in these things!

I guess we do have Papadan. KY is kind of a foriegn country ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK

For participation I can always cheer on from the sidelines, without actually making anything, I can probably handle that work rate.

If it helps, I thought of saving the manly glitter produced when sawing the pins to size and adding it to the handle for you ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Depends on your definition of ruinous, £50-£150 I think, depending on weight.


Yeesh! That is ruinous. I was thinking something more like £10-20, as I've ordered books from the U.K. and paid less for shipping than buying from the US. Yeah, there are special media rates, but I didn't think they were THAT special.

But at least you're thinking of us and making homemade glitter. Perhaps you can ship that to Arizona in an aerogram. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was going to finally retire the glitter joke but maybe I won't now. You all seem to love it. Two swaps in a row now. Might have to do them all like that now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

At least no one has ribbed me about "prison shank" any more! ;-)


> I was going to finally retire the glitter joke but maybe I won't now. You all seem to love it. Two swaps in a row now. Might have to do them all like that now.
> 
> - ki7hy


----------



## doubleG469

> Based on eBay stuff I ve looked at over the years, shipping to/from the UK must be pretty steep. Too bad, it would be great to get some international participation in these things!
> 
> I guess we do have Papadan. KY is kind of a foriegn country ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey you have Duck and myself from the republic of Texas!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> For participation I can always cheer on from the sidelines, without actually making anything, I can probably handle that work rate.
> 
> - MikeB_UK


It would be super for some international members. Shame about the shipping cost. By the way, your wooden knife prototype looks nice, I like it.


----------



## papadan

Good looking toothpick Mike. I never use any stain or dyes on my woodworking, but for some strange reason everything I build seems to have this red glow to the finish. Any ideas Kenny? LMAO I sent a small box of wood to England one time and it was about $80, 8-9 years ago. Too bad flat rate wont work for Europe.


----------



## duckmilk

> For participation I can always cheer on from the sidelines, without actually making anything, I can probably handle that work rate.
> 
> - MikeB_UK


That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I tried to convince the missus that I made her an oversize butter knife, not sure I got away with it, but it's now sat with the spatulas so you never know.
I'll probably have to varnish the handle before the pins go green.


----------



## duckmilk

Here is a charcoal heat treating video.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That s what I m going to do.


Does this mean I don't have to glue my knife to my bench and send it to you, Duck? I almost did that twice today.

I also successfully made filler from brass filings and CA. I guess I'm picking up the glitter baton from other Dave.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I m picking up the glitter baton…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That sounds so wrong


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That sounds so wrong


And yet so right.


----------



## duckmilk

> Does this mean I don t have to glue my knife to my bench and send it to you, Duck? I almost did that twice today.
> 
> I also successfully made filler from brass filings and CA. I guess I m picking up the glitter baton from other Dave.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You can always send me your mistakes Dave. Haha @ glitter baton!

Gonna put glitter on your prison shank Jeff?

The wife told me I'm not allowed to join another swap for now. Kind of a good thing because I've been reading a lot about knife making and I'm not there yet. I don't have a grinder, or even a belt sander, and my files (and mind) are dull. Don't even have a truck spring laying around.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We'll miss you, Duck. Or I will. Maybe you'll have to pick up the glitter baton in the next non-surprise swap Bill's going to run.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Gonna put glitter on your prison shank Jeff?
> 
> - duckmilk


Now that would be fancy, a little creative router work and some glitter glue inlay. My former clientele would be amazed!


----------



## duckmilk

What you meant to say - My fellow inmates would be amazed!

I don't think you will be missing me Dave, I'll be here offering support and commentary ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

So you're telling me that even bad-ass Texas cowboys have to listen to their wives?!


----------



## papadan

Where did you get your brass filings Dave. I get mine from the key machines at HD and Lowes near my house.


----------



## duckmilk

> So you re telling me that even bad-ass Texas cowboys have to listen to their wives?!
> 
> - HokieKen


You haven't met my bad-ass wife Kenny. Tough as mesquite. But I love her 

Edit: She just told me I need to start making supper, so, till tomorrow


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Where did you get your brass filings Dave. I get mine from the key machines at HD and Lowes near my house.
> 
> - papadan


Now that is good thinking Dan! I bet they are more then glad to let you "clean up"! I'd say they just throw them away.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Where did you get your brass filings Dave.


I took a file to some brass, Dan. Specifically, some mangled .308 cartridges (one of my rifles has a very assertive ejector) I hadn't gotten around to throwing away yet. Didn't need a whole lot, and I made enough filings by hand in less time than it would've taken me to drive to Homer Depot.


----------



## papadan

Jeff, the machines have a drawer under them that catches the filings. They just dump it in the garbage. I've got a couple pounds right now. Always spread it out on a sheet of paper and run a magnet through them. There are some steel keys that will rust pretty quick and I clean out that from the brass.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> So you re telling me that even bad-ass Texas cowboys have to listen to their wives?!
> 
> - HokieKen


You have to go further West to AZ before you can take their input as "suggestion" rather than "telling".


----------



## HokieKen

Hell, I've been to the CA coast and it didn't work there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's Because you didn't tell her you're the boss. Also it's Calofornia. That's a whole other thing.


----------



## papadan

Just wait till I talk to your wife Dave, I will bet you any amount she says something different than the bull you're spreading. I've been married for 42 years and can say I am the boss of this family, and I have her permission to say so!


----------



## doubleG469

> You haven t met my bad-ass wife Kenny. Tough as mesquite. But I love her
> 
> Edit: She just told me I need to start making supper, so, till tomorrow
> 
> - duckmilk


Your wife's name is Kenny?


----------



## doubleG469

Had a mad crazy productive day, got the scales epoxied to my practice blade. sharpened the blade and surprisingly it would actually take hair off my arm… win.. got handles on my bonus item epoxied in and shaped. Got my give away blade shaped, scales roughed out, Heat treated and tempered. Damn I am tired.

So I was going one direction but after seeing all the teaser blades decided to make a change and make a knife blade I found appealing so I hope the recipient finds it to be useful.


----------



## papadan

Sounds good Gary, I had a busy day myself. I stripped down an electric guitar and refinished all the wood and plastic. Built a walnut shaft with maple burl handled cane for a disabled marine chaplain I met at the VA hospital last week. Shaped a couple handles for this swap. I'm tired! LOL


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Built a walnut shaft with maple burl handled cane for a disabled marine chaplain I met at the VA hospital last week.
> 
> - papadan


Bless you Dan. I have much respect for you Sir. I bet the Chaplain will really like it!


----------



## doubleG469

> Sounds good Gary, I had a busy day myself. I stripped down an electric guitar and refinished all the wood and plastic. Built a walnut shaft with maple burl handled cane for a disabled marine chaplain I met at the VA hospital last week. Shaped a couple handles for this swap. I m tired! LOL
> 
> - papadan


Ok I take mine back, now I just feel like a slacker.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sounds good Gary, I had a busy day myself. I stripped down an electric guitar and refinished all the wood and plastic. Built a walnut shaft with maple burl handled cane for a disabled marine chaplain I met at the VA hospital last week. Shaped a couple handles for this swap. I m tired! LOL
> 
> - papadan
> 
> Ok I take mine back, now I just feel like a slacker.
> 
> - doubleG469


Not in the least buddy, all I did was a cook out. I'm the slacker!


----------



## HokieKen

I finished grinding my blanks and got 'em ready to harden. Noticed that my toaster oven is gone. Forgot that I tossed it because it crapped out. Gotta hit up the Goodwill! Could just use the kitchen oven but it's handy to have one around in the shop and heats up faster.


----------



## duckmilk

> You haven t met my bad-ass wife Kenny. Tough as mesquite. But I love her
> 
> Edit: She just told me I need to start making supper, so, till tomorrow
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Your wife s name is Kenny?
> 
> - doubleG469


I'm gonna tell her you said that


----------



## HokieKen

Hold off Duck. Gary's working on a project for me. Tell her AFTER he finishes it!


----------



## ToddJB

I spent last night cleaning the shop up from the chaos of a few previous projects. It's a therapy thing for me to get me mentally ready for my next project (knives) that I thought I was already behind on based on the amount of progress I've been seeing here, but I see that the ship date isn't until Nov. I've got plenty of time to procrastinate.


----------



## HokieKen

I would have liked to procrastinate some on this project too Todd. Maybe I will on the next one…


----------



## doubleG469

Heck, I was thinking I need a name. I am going to be ready within the next week to ship. I hope. I guess I will have to make a container or carry holder. Anyone good at leather work? Say maybe someone named after a water fowl that lives up the road a piece?


----------



## jeffswildwood

A lot of people have really made progress. Awesome! Just like before, after the Oct 1 progress pic's I'll send out names. If after that *everyone* says they are 100% on their items, we'll ship! Sound good?


----------



## papadan

OK so today I was the slacker, spent the whole damn day at the VA hospital, real waste of time, but I did give the Chaplain his cane and he loves it. Going to try and shape some pieces this evening but I am tired before I start.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I figured I have to make progress now. I'll be losing at least two weeks of shop-time to work obligations mid-swap. And I'm not good enough to put off all the work until the last minute.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok, rarely will I yell this out or admit it. I need HELP! Is there anyone near Frisco, TX that can school me on how to put an edge on my blade? I have watched video after video but I must be very slow when it comes to metal.

It's an odd shape and I don't think I have the correct tools to get the job done correctly due to the odd shape I am trying to accomplish.

I will gladly pay you for your time in annoying questions and overly boring conversation.


----------



## papadan

Gary, get a 6" file and sharpen the knife with it. After it is sharp, use a steel to smooth out the edge. That's all I ever do with any knife I build or buy to keep it razor sharp.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You trying to make an edge from scratch, Gary? The book on sharpening that I learned from was the Razor Edge Sharpening System but I don't think it covers grinding the edge in the first place.

If you come up dry, taking it to a place that sharpens knives and asking for help would probably work.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, you're near Gary and taught a grad class on processing livestock, right?

Gary, grab a sixer snd head over to Duck's. Watch out for the wife though, she's mad at you! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ok, rarely will I yell this out or admit it. I need HELP! Is there anyone near Frisco, TX that can school me on how to put an edge on my blade? I have watched video after video but I must be very slow when it comes to metal.
> 
> It s an odd shape and I don t think I have the correct tools to get the job done correctly due to the odd shape I am trying to accomplish.
> 
> I will gladly pay you for your time in annoying questions and overly boring conversation.
> 
> - doubleG469


Hang in there buddy, you'll get it. Maybe duckmilk can help out. papadan gives really good advice also. Maybe there is a knife shop near you with some highly talented pros at sharpening. I feel you though, I too have a bit of issues with sharpening.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I think we were all typing at the same time! )


----------



## duckmilk

I can help Gary.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I can help Gary.
> 
> - duckmilk


There you go Gary!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good man, Duck!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gotta love it, fellow LJ to the rescue!


----------



## duckmilk

Hey, I had to have Putty rescue me for the beer swap. Thanks again Putty!


----------



## jeffswildwood

It's nice to have LJ members close enough to help. I'm sure if I needed it, a 2 hour and 5 min drive to Ken's and I too would have all the help I need. )


----------



## papadan

> It s nice to have LJ members close enough to help. I m sure if I needed it, a 2 hour and 5 min drive to Ken s and I too would have all the help I need. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Help…from Kenny…...HaHaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I was thinking Dan^. I'll always give it the old college try though Jeff!


----------



## papadan

> That s what I was thinking Dan^. I ll always give it* the old college try *though Jeff!
> 
> - HokieKen


Didn't I hear something about you and the Deans daughter and expulsion from school? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

That's why it's the college "try" and not the college "succeed" ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Help…from Kenny…...HaHaHaHaHaHa!
> 
> - papadan


That's what Gary will say after I "help" him )


----------



## doubleG469

Duck you are the man, and I need to correct the record I read back a bit. Duck does not look like Sam Elliot. Sam Elliot took his image from Duck! You should sue for royalties or such.

And Yes I will be giving you a call, let me know if you are free some time this weekend.

My whole problem is trying to get that nice smooth transition from tip to handle and then get it razor sharp. I give mad props to the guys that grind this out now on forged in fire. Looks easy but just a second too long in one spot and it's recovery time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Been working hard tonight on mine!


----------



## builtinbkyn

So you picked up a vacuum kit Dave? Which one did you get?


----------



## bobasaurus

Awesome, that cactus is going to look neat. Like wood damascus (I guess that would just be plywood, hah).

I had to clean my shop today, absolutely everything was coated in metal dust thanks to all the grinding on my recent metal projects. Sure wish I had a separate space for metalwork. Also moved my ~350 lb drill press across the floor to its new position so I don't have to bump into it all the time in the middle of the room. Tired now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I grabbed this one Bill:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012CFTYX4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072V6Q5H2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I didn't see the 3 gallon one before and stumbled on it so I went with that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good Allen, I've reorganized my shop more times than I can count. It always seems to get better. Having a big drill press in the middle of the floor wouldn't work for me. Instead I have a 20" planer and a drum sander…wait, I wish I had a drill press in the middle of the floor.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just a heads up to everyone. If Dan uses just a six inch file then we should get a write up from him. I've had this knife from him and use it for EVERYTHING in the shop. It's probably not the best idea but it's the sharpest knife I have. I can sharpen the flat stuff like chisels, plane irons, etc really well by hand but knives, nothing like Dan.

Dan maybe you can do a small write up or a better description. When this thing dulls, I'll be sad.

Using it on a plastic French curve my 11 year old son just brought me off his 3D printer why I enciusly await 28.62 InHg. Seriously we are all makers in this house. Each to their own sport I guess.


----------



## PPK

Another question for the experts: I would like to drill a hole in some hardened steel. I'm not sure how hard it is, but it's hardened. What bit/how should I go about this without too much frustration? I think I just need 1 hole at this point. I do have a drill press.


----------



## PPK

3/16" hole.


----------



## ToddJB

Carbide Spade bit

https://www.amazon.com/Morse-Cutting-Tools-50449-Carbide/dp/B011RA6CTE/ref=sr_1_3?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1504711467&sr=1-3&refinements=p_n_feature_seventeen_browse-bin%3A8557106011


----------



## jeffswildwood

PPK, papadan recommended a cobalt drill bit for this to me.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Another question for the experts: I would like to drill a hole in some hardened steel. I m not sure how hard it is, but it s hardened. What bit/how should I go about this without too much frustration? I think I just need 1 hole at this point. I do have a drill press.
> 
> - PPK


Even with a cobalt bit, you probably won't be able to drill through hardened steel directly. If the hole needs to be drilled through the tang, you can take a torch and heat the area to be drilled until it cycles through yellow, orange, purple, blue, and into grey then dunk in water to stop the heat conduction. This is called sub-critical tempering and will soften the metal as much as possible without a full annealing. Then you should be able to drill it okay.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Teaser. Mostly done on the knife. Just needs a few more coats of finish on the handle. Next up is the accessory


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Me thinks I know what that is. Looking good Bill.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice lookin' stuff there Bill!

Pete - it really depends on how hard it is and whether it's full hard or case hard. Will a file bite it at all? If so, a cobalt bit and some cutting fluid should do the trick. If the file just skates, Allen's probably right that it'll need to be softened. I've never tried it the way he suggests but it sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## PPK

OK, Thanks all. I'll try some things out. I've also read that a carbide-tipped masonry bit, sharpened, works OK. It's a cheap option to try, anyway.


----------



## bobasaurus

I've tried to get a good quality cobald bit through hardened and tempered steel on one of my knives and just wrecked the bit without making a dent. If you've watched Forged in Fire, a lot of contestants make this mistake too. The torch trick is the best one I've heard for drilling hardened tangs.


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, if the holes are for your scales, you don't have to drill. Modern epoxies make the pins pretty much cosmetic anyway. Just epoxy those babies on and put some faux pins in for looks if you want.


----------



## bobasaurus

Ken, scales really do need pins unless you're doing a hidden or through tang knife. Epoxies are not great at sticking steel to wood directly, their purpose is mostly to keep moisture out of the gap between the scales and the tang. Pins make up the majority of the strength of a handle. Without pins, it's easy for the wood to slightly expand/contract seasonally and pop right off the metal (ask me how I know, lol). I've gone through many epoxies and had metal/wood separation issues with most of them. I finally settled on West Systems G/Flex, measured out with a lab scale, and it is the best so far but I still wouldn't trust regular scales that are just epoxied on.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I'll be darned Allen. Makes perfect sense… I've just seen and read numerous places that pins aren't really necessary. Thanks for expounding (and making me look stupid) ;-))


----------



## bobasaurus

Sorry, I don't mean to nitpick. I just don't want to see knives falling apart after a few uses. Here is a good forum topic about this:

http://www.bladeforums.com/threads/is-devcon-epoxy-enough-to-secure-the-scales-to-a-knife-alone-no-pins-hardware.1058781/

A good summary quote:

"No commercial Epoxies will hold up to a lifetime of use without pins or mechanical fasteners. If you can't drill holes in the tang boil the scales or put them in the freezer until the glue softens and then tap them off. Buy some West Systems G-Flex from Alpha knife supply and use that.

Sand both surfaces to 120 grit and drill small dimples on the side of the scales that you are gluing. This gives little areas for the epoxy to grip. you can also take a file and scratch up the tang for extra surface for the glue to grip. Clean the scales and the tang and then dry them. Then go ahead and do glue up. Only clamp with light pressure. G-Flex does not expand as it dries and there needs to be a decent amount of glue in between the tang and scales for it to hold. Let it dry for 24 hours at 70 degrees before doing anything else to them.

If you do this your scales should never come off. Be careful when you use G-Flex and don't get it on your skin. Also wear a respirator if possible or work outside. Epoxy is really bad for you.

I used commercial epoxy on two knives before making the switch to G-Flex and have never looked back. Its really great stuff. Cold does not affect it and I've heated it to 300+ degrees for several minutes and it didn't fail. It also handles shock very well."

also:

"There is no general consumer grade epoxy that is good enough for this purpose. Epoxy a liner to a piece of wood or micarta, let it sit a few days and try pealing them apart and you'll see what I mean. And when they get hot or wet they're even worse. If you can buy it at Lowes or walmart it is the cheap stuff and has no use in cutlery except for use as a temporary fixturing aid where the low strength and poor adhesion are of benefit."


----------



## papadan

I use regular cobalt drill bits. Most of my pins are 1/8" sometimes I use 3/16" and I use 1/4 - 5/16" holes with brass tubing liners for attaching paracord or leather. These were $39 at Tractor Supply co.


















I start with a 3/32nd bit and work my way up to the size I need. Trying to drill a straight big hole will result in a burnt up drill bit and no hole. Also note, I do not use any oil or cutting fluid on hardened steel. Medium speed and let the drill do the work.

I'll try and put a sharpening tutorial together…..at least my way of sharpening! LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, so I won't have a name in time to get Jeff to ask my recipient so…..

IF by chance there was going to be color outside of wood added to a knife handle, what color does everyone think would look the best? No guarantees on the level of glitter in that color.

This is a serious question. I'll probably go with the one that receives the most answers. If not enough answers come in, it will be pink.


----------



## PPK

I guess I shouldn't be so cryptic - the knife I'm making is a learning one, that I plan to surprise my wife with. (Hopefully it's not a bad surprise) Anyway, I've got a stainless steel blank, and I'd like to try some brass bolsters. I've got a nice chunk of brass. But my blank only has 3 holes - for the wood scales (some ebony). I'd like to drill one hole for the brass, then epoxy the brass in place, and run a brass pin thru the hole I drill and solder it in place. Brass to brass solder joint should be nice and strong. The wood butted up to it should keep it from rotating, right? Does this sound like a good plan?? Any suggestions?









Oh, and finally, how do you polish up brass? I seem to end up with scratch marks no matter how fine of grit of sandpaper I go…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

PPK, finish with some jewelers rogue on a piece of leather or use a buffing wheel of you have one. Tape off the wood bits really well first.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The definitive thing for polishing brass is Brasso.


----------



## HokieKen

> Sorry, I don t mean to nitpick. I just don t want to see knives falling apart after a few uses…
> 
> - bobasaurus


Didn't take it that way at all. Very glad you interjected because even though I did drill holes for pins in my swap knife, I considered not using them. Good to know that I better!



> Ok, so I won't have a name in time to get Jeff to ask my recipient so…..
> 
> IF by chance there was going to be color outside of wood added to a knife handle, what color does everyone think would look the best? No guarantees on the level of glitter in that color.
> 
> This is a serious question. I'll probably go with the one that receives the most answers. If not enough answers come in, it will be pink.
> 
> - ki7hy


Depends on the wood… with lighter colored woods, I like reds and oranges. With darker woods, I like teal or blue. Basically something that contrasts with the wood but enhances the color.

For a Fez, I like green.


----------



## PPK

I've got jeweler's rouge. Perfect. THanks.

Pink? How insultuous… (Insultuous IS a word)

I like green or blue.


----------



## papadan

I use buffing wheels on my Dremel to polish with. Pete, I've never seen a soldered knife bolster but it sounds like it might look really good. Use a cobalt drill bit and drill 1/8" hole for the pin in the knife blank. Epoxy one side of the bolster to the blade. Drill through the knife into and through the bolster side. Epoxy the other side of the bolster onto the blade. Drill through the first bolster and knife though the second bolster. Now drill half way into each bolster with a 1/4" bit. Install your 1/8" brass pin through the whole thing. Use a little torch and solder the pin into the bolster on each side. Now finish shaping the bolsters and pins on the knife. You will have a brass bolster that has a brass pin with a silver circle around each side of the pin. Should look great.


----------



## HokieKen

Also Pete (and correct me if I'm wrong Allen) but I think you can epoxy the brass bolster on with no pins. I know the knife blank I bought and handled for my son had the brass bolster but no pins. It was kind of hollow ground on the bottom so the epoxy didn't show and I assume to increase surface area. I see what Allen's saying about epoxying wood scales on but, brass won't move the way wood does so I would think a good epoxy would be sufficient.


----------



## bobasaurus

Might work, Ken. I would want to test it on scrap first and make sure the bond is good though. Bolsters don't get as much stress in use as scales, but many of them are pinned (though with a matching metal so you don't often see the pins).


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, I like Dan's idea with the ring of solder around the pin now that I read it.  That's if you're doing it. If I was doing it, I'd just epoxy it ;-P


----------



## PPK

That brass is getting a pin, even if I have to chew a hole through the blank. :-Z I have no faith in any kind of glue bond to steel. Porous materials and plastics are another story… but steels & alloys just needs mechanical fasteners or welding, IMO…

Can a guy get glitter solder?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah just use that 3M tape they put buses and planes together with. It will never come apart.


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW Pete, I'm pretty sure you can solder the brass to the stainless. Just have to use the proper flux. I remember doing it for a friend years ago to attach a stainless medallion to a brass trophy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

also depends on wood color Dave I always liked red with lighter color wood :<))


----------



## papadan

AZ. Dave, the color you're looking for is black. Classic, strong, and shows glitter fantastically!


----------



## Babieca

*I have a volunteer. Thanks*

I would love to ask a question of someone who has a pretty good grasp of metallurgy (I think it's no big giveaway to specify that I'm working with o1).

If you don't mind knowing what I'm making and maybe ruining the surprise, please send me a message so I can pick your brain without the whole forum seeing.

Thanks!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I would love to ask a question of someone who has a pretty good grasp of metallurgy (I think it s no big giveaway to specify that I m working with o1).
> 
> If you don t mind knowing what I m making and maybe ruining the surprise, please send me a message so I can pick your brain without the whole forum seeing.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Babieca


Nice, I like your style. Seems everyone is in deep on their projects. (including me). Trying something new on a blade, hoping it works. Might look nice!


----------



## papadan

Jeff, I've got Babeica on the hook….uh….I mean on the line and offering my assistance. He's in trouble now!!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I ve got Babeica on the hook….uh….I mean on the line and offering my assistance. He s in trouble now!!!!
> 
> - papadan


I think he will be just fine.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well I'm just about done with the swap items and also done with going to my shop during the week. Took me an hour to drive the 4.5 miles home, park my truck and walk through the door. Weekends are fine, but I'm not paying all that rent for weekend enjoyment. I mean it's not a country club that has drinks with umbrellas served on silver platters by cute hostesses lol Gave my landlord the requisite 60 day notice last week. Now if my deal falls thru well …............ 

I think the knife came out pretty darn good if I do say so myself. Just have a little something extra to include that needs some finish. Then it's a wrap. Hopefully the next project is started and completed in my new digs. No driving required.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got word this morning that my sweetie's mom loves the "practice knife" I gave her. Nothing at all fancy, but the larger handle means she can hold it in her arthritic hands and the nice new O1 steel edge works great.

Guess I made at least one good knife! Now to repeat that trick for the swap…


----------



## duckmilk

I think Gary is going to be fine as well. I'm glad to help him as needed.

Congrats Bill! That is, if your deal doesn't fall through ;-)

When we signed a contract on this place, my wife put hers up for sale. We had a contract on it in 2 weeks. Things were tense for a while hoping everything would fall in line. Luckily it did, but we had 30 days to get out with 17 years of stuff to move. We had a large metal shop with all the plumbing, but no house. So we got a contractor friend to build us an apartment inside the shop. We only had to stay in a horse trailer for 3 days.
We have plans for a house but are still living in the apartment for now, which is really comfortable for just the two of us.


----------



## duckmilk

> Got word this morning that my sweetie s mom loves the "practice knife" I gave her. Nothing at all fancy, but the larger handle means she can hold it in her arthritic hands and the nice new O1 steel edge works great.
> 
> Guess I made at least one good knife! Now to repeat that trick for the swap…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If not, you could always take it back from her and use it for your swap item :O


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If not, you could always take it back from her and use it for your swap item :O


Wouldn't be wise, Duck. She's got a knife! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Haha!


----------



## HokieKen

If the deal does fall through Bill, don't worry, I'll be glad to store your tools for you ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn

DP


----------



## builtinbkyn

> If the deal does fall through Bill, don t worry, I ll be glad to store your tools for you ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL well there's supposed to be one new one coming my way and a few going out of the door if I ever get around to listing them on CL. Don't want to move what I don't have to. 
I'm buying that Hammer bandsaw listed in the LJs swap forum and getting rid of my Grizzly 555 along with my 15" Jet planer and 6" jointer. Then I want to pick up a combo machine which I'll do once I'm in the new place. I'll just be moving my TS, the Hammer and my shop cabinets/tools. Oh I have a Shop Fox mortiser I'd happily give away. Guess I'll sweeten the deal for the planer with it.

You're more than welcome to come help me move though


----------



## HokieKen

I'll pay the shipping on the Mortiser Bill!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, if you get that mortiser, I have a set of bits I'll send you. A little corrosion but very sharp. Don't think they have ever been used. I bought them several years ago at a yard sale, don't know why, just a good deal, except if you don't have a mortiser.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Jeff. See Bill, Jeff wants you to send it to me ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny are you sure you want to spend the shipping on that mortiser? It weighs a hell of a lot even though it's a just a benchtop unit. Heck, I don't know how I would even pack it. If you want it that bad, you can pick it up in Pittsburgh lol No just kidding. I don't think Pittsburgh is any closer for you than Brooklyn. OK you can pick it up in Williamsburg at the shop  Seriously, if you can figure out the crating it's yours.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hey Ken, road trip?? I'll bring the (nicotine) gum so I don't smoke you out! - Are there companies that will (for a fee) pick up and deliver items such as this. Seems I remember greyhound and trailways bus used to do this.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Jeff I'm sure a freight company will do that, but it would probably cost as much as a new machine delivered.


----------



## doubleG469

> Ken, if you get that mortiser, I have a set of bits I ll send you. A little corrosion but very sharp. Don t think they have ever been used. I bought them several years ago at a yard sale, don t know why, just a good deal, except if you don t have a mortiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff I have a delta mortiser without the bits I will give you a sweet deal on. It won't fit my drill press and it's just collecting dust on a bottom shelf in my garage. Bought it at a sale thinking it would work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Seriously, if you can figure out the crating it's yours.


If only we knew someone who could build a crate out of some handy material. Wood, perhaps?

;-P


----------



## PPK

I did it! Not to distract from the worthy conversation here… but I got some work done on my practice knife:
Cobalt bit did not even scratch the steel, but I tried a new carbide-tipped masonry bit, and it worked well. The carbide tip gave out just as it punched thru the hole  Once in a while we all get lucky, right?









And then I cut some brass, and soldered it.








I have high-precision tools for cutting brass…


----------



## PPK

Oh - Does anybody think I ruined my Stainless? It looks brown around the heated area. I didn't heat it too much, I don't think, just enough to flow the solder. The brown doesn't just wipe off… Think I should try rubbing it with some acetone? Jeweler's rouge on soft leather? Does the flux have a reaction with stainless steel?


----------



## jeffswildwood

S and S trucking used to send a van to NYC once a week delivering items. I'm not sure if they still do or not but they are only a mile from me and my Wife used to work for the owner. If you wish, I could do an inquiry and see if that is an option. Never know, If I could get it here and keep it, no, just kidding, get it here and then get it to you that would be golden!

Gary, I think I'll pass, I don't have a drill press (yet).


----------



## PPK

Shipping: 
On the Furniture Makers Forum, they were shipping a crate (of furniture) and they actually used Fastenal. It may be worth checking into. I want to say it was $140 or so…


----------



## HokieKen

Bill, I'll e-mail you so we don't bore the forum with my lust for tools I don't need ;-) Jeff, I'll let you know if I need the bits!

Pete, the brown color on your steel is an indicator that it was heating up but it shouldn't have hurt your temper/hardness. I think it'll clean up with a little oil and wet/dry paper. You can try rouge compound but it may not be abrasive enough. The blade looks awesome! Nice work 

ksSlim sent me a link this morning for this heat treat oven build on YouTube. Haven't watched it yet but thought it may be interesting to some.


----------



## HokieKen

And I'm considering buying this coffee can forge. For $65 shipped, it's probably almost a break-even proposition for me. By the time I bought the insulation and made or bought some kind of insulation and spent 2-3 hours making it… Not sure I will buy it, don't really need it for this particular project. Just thought is was a good value that may interest some of you fellas.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well I'm just saying if you VA, boys head to NY Pa. is on the way let me know how this works out really interested now LMAO :<))
ALSO cant beat eBay and craigslist LOL :<))


----------



## bobasaurus

Ken, for not too much more you could get a regular propane forge with a good burner:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Propane-Forge-for-Knifemaking-Blacksmith-Gas-Forge-Farriers-Furnace-U-S-Made-/162571336433?hash=item25da01baf1:g:wkAAAOSw0hlZJOIn


----------



## DavePolaschek

> And I m considering buying this coffee can forge.


That gets hot enough to melt brass (900 to 940 °C, 1,650 to 1,720 °F, depending on composition), I believe. A guy might just find a use for that capability at some point, too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That forge Allen points at comes out of Houston, TX. Shipping times might be slightly delayed at the moment.


----------



## bobasaurus

Dang, good point Dave. There are other similar ones on the bay though.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't see the burner being worth $100 with the limited use I have. One of my half-dozen propane torches will work fine ;-) But if I were using it for long periods (like actually forging stuff and not just hardening) it would be worth it.

The same company I linked before also has this one for $20 more. As far as I can tell, the only difference is that this one has a stainless cylinder and the insulation is packed between the cylinder and the coffee can. Not sure if that really makes any practical difference or not?


----------



## duckmilk

> Shipping:
> On the Furniture Makers Forum, they were shipping a crate (of furniture) and they actually used Fastenal. It may be worth checking into. I want to say it was $140 or so…
> 
> - PPK


That was bigredknothead (Dan Westfall). He built a cabinet then made a plywood crate and dropped it off at a local Fastenal store. The crate then goes to a Fastenal store near the recipient where it can be picked up. Not bad on shipping since the trucks are going from store to store>


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Fastenal is how a lot of OWWM guys ship heavy machines across the country.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

https://www.fastenal.com/en/22/3pl-(third-party-logistics)


----------



## HokieKen

Those who have trouble with sharpening might want to check this out:

Ken Onion Worksharp Knife and Tool Sharpener for $40 on Amazon

It's never dipped below the $100 mark on Amazon and has killer reviews. If nothing else, it's a hand held detail belt grinder… I grabbed 3, 1 for me and 2 for Christmas presents 

And credit goes to Rick M who found the deal and posted it over on his Hot Deals Thread. Thanks Rick!

Sorry Dave P., you can't buy one… it uses electricity :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

Eh, I've got a pretty good sharpening setup and rhythm for hand-sharpening / honing / polishing anyhow, Kenny. As The Schwarz says, "Anyone who says hand tools are slow doesn't know how to sharpen." Or something like that.

Besides, I'm planning to sharpen my prison-shank on a concrete block, for authenticity. And then add glitter, so it's pretty. ;-) Then I'll glue it to my spalted elm bench and send it to Duck.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I like to sharpen on concrete too. Then I strop it on my head with some toothpaste as a polishing compound ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. I figured you for an "Arizona polish" for some reason.


----------



## doubleG469

Well I am not shy, I just ordered one. Figured I can use it to hone the wife's assortment of kitchen knives as well.


----------



## HokieKen

> Huh. I figured you for an "Arizona polish" for some reason.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm allergic to that stuff


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was really tempted to order one, but I have another order in the works.  Besides, some of the worst mistakes I have ever made wood working has been with a sander. I'm afraid I could really destroy a nice knife with this. I have a smiths sharpening system, I guess I'll sharpen "old school". One step above the "concrete" system. I have to add I have seen some really sharp and formed blades made from this style before. ;-) Ken, I have used toothpaste to shine before, It actually does work! Plus leaves your blade "minty fresh". LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I've used toothpaste to polish scratches out of glass. Nothing wrong with old school, it's worked for centuries!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I picked one up specifically for kitchen knives and scissors. Plus after having the knife Dan sent I wouldn't mind being able to keep it that sharp. Hopefully this thing is cool.


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's probably pretty cool Dave. I got my FIL one for Christmas in hopes that he can sharpen their kitchen knives so I don't have to ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just a small review because I know Bill was interested but I'm not sure I recommend that vacuum chamber. Or any chamber with an acrylic lid. Mine is hard to see through now. Some resin vapor has fogged it. Wasn't able to clean it off with dish soap in my heat but might be better indoors or not in the AZ heat. This stuff smells though so I wouldn't do it inside. I think a glass top would be better. I need to figure out a way to restore the top and keep it clean in the future.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yeah I was skeptical about an acrylic top. Glass can be cleaned with a razor blade. Acrylic is just asking for trouble. Ask me how I know? OK  I bought a 200+ gallon acrylic tank and it really sucks. Scratches easily and often. Yes you can polish it, but that sucks doing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, it's got sticky stuff all over it so I'm contemplating sanding it down and making it clear again and then wrapping it with Saran Wrap before using. Poking a hole for the vacuum. Any other ideas would be welcome.


----------



## builtinbkyn

The negative pressure may pull the saran wrap off or at least cause it to get sucked in. It may also react with the juice and make more of a mess.


----------



## HokieKen

Just face it Dave. Your vacuum setup sucks.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I don't know why you need to see anything. This is a time based process. There's nothing you can do to help it. You just want the clear view so you can see the pretty bubbles.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually it's not a time based process. You need to be sure the bubbles aren't there anymore and then you know it's done. When I hit my roughly 28.5 InHG which is close to my 28.62 goal the little bubbles are still coming out. They eventually finish but overall you do need to see it. I guess if you just decided to leave it over night every time then it's probably good the next day.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Just face it Dave. Your vacuum setup sucks.
> 
> - HokieKen


Your vacuum sucks.


----------



## duckmilk

Along with regular stones, this is what I use to sharpen most of my knives:

https://www.amazon.com/Smiths-3001-10-Inch-Diamond-Sharpening/dp/B000H38GGK

I finish with a round ceramic with handle 10" long.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Why is everyone so consumed by the sharpening? There's a ton of tools we need to sharpen and keep sharp in our shops. Is it the initial sharpening that's troubling some?

Maybe yall shouldn't be messin' with sharp implements in the first place


----------



## duckmilk

Dunno Bill. I mostly use diamond stones or sandpaper on glass.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Dunno Bill. I mostly use diamond stones or sandpaper on glass.
> 
> - duckmilk


I hear that Duck. I use water stones and my recently purchased Tormek to sharpen. The Tormek is great for creating a new edge, but not necessary. I use it for that mostly. I know a knife edge can be a little more intimidating since it has a curve to it, but it's not that hard.


----------



## papadan

Those worksharps are not much for sharpening, but for shaping metal and wood they are great. Mine is not the Ken onion model just the plain worksharp 1000 or now called WTISK or something like that. Great little handheld belt sander. I mostly use 80 grit belts but do use the 220 sometimes. They make belts up to 5000 grit.


----------



## duckmilk

My son has a Rikon oscillating horizontal belt sander that easily converts into a spindle sander that we used for shaping the scales on the bottle openers and I would like something like that for shaping both wood and metal. Not sure if I will ever get a bench grinder again because I think some sort of belt system would be just as effective and more versatile. Some sort of adjustable shopmade angle jig shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's a teaser. At least something I'll ise in the creation of my item.

1/2" hdpe


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, I've been really happy with the little 1×30 belt sander I bought recently. HUGE bang for your buck when it comes to shaping metal and wood IMO. Could easily be set up as a sharpening station too.


----------



## HokieKen

That's one big cutting board Dave! I assume we'll be seeing a set of kitchen knives to go with it? ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

Or one *really big* kitchen knife!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That s one big cutting board Dave! I assume we ll be seeing a set of kitchen knives to go with it? ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Well now that you gave it away I'll have to change my item. Bummer.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s one big cutting board Dave! I assume we ll be seeing a set of kitchen knives to go with it? ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Well now that you gave it away I'll have to change my item. Bummer.
> 
> - ki7hy


lol what else would you use that for?


----------



## HokieKen

Teasin'!


----------



## HokieKen

Well moment of truth… The steel is in the charcoal!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## builtinbkyn

What's for dinner Kenny?

Looks like you didn't follow directions  Wrong charcoal and you need a hair drier for a blower. Well understandably the hair drier might be an issue, but the charcoal? lol


----------



## ToddJB

Toaster oven before the coals?


----------



## HokieKen

Bill, I used what I had . And I did fuel it with a blow dryer. I just couldn't hold it and take a pic at the same time. That charcoal never would have gotten hot enough without the blower if anyone else is going this route.

Todd, the toaster oven was on in that pic because I wanted to make sure it worked-Goodwill find ;-). Knives didn't go in until after heated and quenched.

In fact, they're in now ). Both blanks survived and other than a slight bend at the tip of one appear to be good and usable. Pretty sure I'll be able to take the bend out on the belt sander too. Woo Hoo! I was just sure I'd screw 'em both up and be back to square one ;-0


----------



## wormil

Did you check the temp with a magnet or go by color? I tried it with a magnet once and demagnetized the magnet, lol. Lesson learned, use a big magnet.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Good going Ken. Just interested, where did the metal come from. Blank? Saw blade?


----------



## HokieKen

Rick, I did check with a magnet. Also file tested it after quench and it skated off so I should be good 

Jeff, bought a piece of O1 to make the knives from. I was going to use an old saw blade but didn't want to risk it not hardening up for me.


----------



## doubleG469

Well I just got notice that the fabulous deal on the Ken Onion sharpener was canceled by the seller, due to marking wrong price. What a bunch of crap, you are selling on Amazon and can't price your crap correctly???


----------



## duckmilk

Allen, I tried to find west system G Flex on the Alpha knife site, but couldn't find it.
I did find it on Amazon though.

https://www.amazon.com/NRS-flex-Epoxy-2-4oz/dp/B002IZFPQE/ref=pd_sim_328_2/135-2218121-8711669?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B002IZFPQE&pd_rd_r=BY9TVZVJBD3XDVEKAZR1&pd_rd_w=1l3K3&pd_rd_wg=Tytwe&psc=1&refRID=BY9TVZVJBD3XDVEKAZR1


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well I just got notice that the fabulous deal on the Ken Onion sharpener was canceled by the seller, due to marking wrong price. What a bunch of crap, you are selling on Amazon and can t price your crap correctly???
> 
> - doubleG469


I never saw it for the price Kenny posted. When I clicked the link it brought me to an Amazon page that said it could be "purchased from these sellers". All were about the same price of $149? It actually looks like a well made tool and could be used for other things aside from sharpening.


----------



## HokieKen

I think so too Bill. I'd probably use it more for other stuff than I would for sharpening.

Yeah it sucks Gary. There were a bunch of us in the Hot Deals thread whose orders got cancelled. :-(


----------



## builtinbkyn

By the way Kenny, those look like my vise grips. Been looking for them for a while. :O


----------



## HokieKen

Well those are channel-locks Bill but I'll be glad to share them ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sitting on the patio with a beer and a buncha sandpaper working on making my knife pretty. It's almost chilly out here. About 65. It's awesome)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well those are channel-locks Bill but I ll be glad to share them ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah I know. They're still mine and I've been looking for them. How the hell did you get them?


----------



## HokieKen

I had my buddy Jay Mula snatch them for me ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

You need to lock your shop when Kenny is coming to town Bill.

We just went out and fed the catfish this evening. Little dog was going into the water to eat the fish food and got too close to one. It saw him and made a big splash and scared the heck out of little dog, hahaha! He booked it back to shore, but the look on his face was priceless!


----------



## bobasaurus

> Allen, I tried to find west system G Flex on the Alpha knife site, but couldn t find it.
> I did find it on Amazon though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NRS-flex-Epoxy-2-4oz/dp/B002IZFPQE/ref=pd_sim_328_2/135-2218121-8711669?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B002IZFPQE&pd_rd_r=BY9TVZVJBD3XDVEKAZR1&pd_rd_w=1l3K3&pd_rd_wg=Tytwe&psc=1&refRID=BY9TVZVJBD3XDVEKAZR1
> 
> Nice. I'm convinced that it's the best epoxy for knife making.
> - duckmilk


----------



## builtinbkyn

> You need to lock your shop when Kenny is coming to town Bill.
> 
> We just went out and fed the catfish this evening. Little dog was going into the water to eat the fish food and got too close to one. It saw him and made a big splash and scared the heck out of little dog, hahaha! He booked it back to shore, but the look on his face was priceless!
> 
> - duckmilk


LOL well I knew he was just borrowing them. He's a good egg. I'm sure I'll see them back in my shop soon 

At least Little dog has something over my big dog - my 105lb shepherd is afraid of water lol Hmmmm? I wonder if he'd go in after food?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got about a half hour of work done on my swap project this morning. Then Mosquito stopped by with his Stanley 45s to look at my Veritas combination plane. After fiddling with his (cleaned up, but still nearly a century old) 45s, I'm happy I went with the new shiny. It's easier to adjust, and just slides through the wood a little more smoothly. And it's about a pound lighter.

Still hoping LV will get me the additional irons I ordered. I think they're supposed to arrive on Monday. Mos will be writing up the comparison / review soon, I think. He took a ton of pictures.


----------



## doubleG469

> At least Little dog has something over my big dog - my 105lb shepherd is afraid of water lol Hmmmm? I wonder if he d go in after food?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


we have 3 GSD's and I am finally getting the big male to inch into the pool with me without having to force him in. They are not water dogs for sure, but I don't have any issues with people walking on to my property without peeing themselves a wee bit.

Here are the siblings









Oh and I was able to find the onion on amazon for $68.05 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IT5F14/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mosquito

> Got about a half hour of work done on my swap project this morning. Then Mosquito stopped by with his Stanley 45s to look at my Veritas combination plane. After fiddling with his (cleaned up, but still nearly a century old) 45s, I m happy I went with the new shiny. It s easier to adjust, and just slides through the wood a little more smoothly. And it s about a pound lighter.
> 
> Still hoping LV will get me the additional irons I ordered. I think they re supposed to arrive on Monday. Mos will be writing up the comparison / review soon, I think. He took a ton of pictures.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


At first I thought you were going to say "I was going to get my swap project done this morning then Mosquito stopped by" lol

I'm not sure about "a ton of pictures" but definitely a few lol (I think there were only 14 or so). It was fun, and glad you were generous enough to let me stop by and play with your new toy


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I love LJs. Good on you Dave and looking forward to a write up Mos. You would be the right guy to do it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, 14 is a fair number, and I suspect almost all of them will show something useful. And thanks again for the tutelage in the old and new. I know most people wouldn't expect me to need a combination plane while working on a knife swap, but I think I'll end up finding a use for it before I'm done.


----------



## duckmilk

> Oh and I was able to find the onion on amazon for $68.05 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IT5F14/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary, that one is the older model with 1/2" belts. The Onion has 3/4" belts. They both do the same job though.


----------



## doubleG469

> Oh and I was able to find the onion on amazon for $68.05 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IT5F14/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Gary, that one is the older model with 1/2" belts. The Onion has 3/4" belts. They both do the same job though.
> 
> - duckmilk


According to a few ladies I know a 1/4" isn't gonna make that much of a difference. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's sweet of them to tell you that Gary.


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny Gary, they told me it made all the difference;-0


----------



## papadan

I was wondering what the difference was in the original and the Onion models. Mine is the 1/2" X 12" belts.


----------



## duckmilk

> According to a few ladies I know a 1/4" isn t gonna make that much of a difference. ;-)
> 
> - doubleG469


Depends on what you have to start with ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man Duck is so much more knowledgeable than the rest of you lol


----------



## duckmilk

I wouldn't go that far Bill. I'm still learning from all of you.

How's the saying go?

Good decisions come from experience.
Most experience comes from bad decisions.

Or something like that.


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL well I wasn't referring to woodworking or knife making


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, almost a complete shutout for me on progress on the swap project this weekend. But I did have dinner at DQ with my sweetie after a day of chores at her place. I'll call that a good use of time.


----------



## duckmilk

Did you have the chicken fried steak sandwich or the steak fingers?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Chili cheese dog and a Dilly Bar, duck.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never been a fan of DQ's "real" food. If I go in there it's for ice cream or an orange julius. Stopped in one on the way home from NC last night as a matter of fact. Reese's Cup Blizzard. Always a winner


----------



## PPK

Lots of grinding done, lots more grinding and sanding









to go…


----------



## PPK

^ (Not the swap knife)


----------



## HokieKen

Looking good Pete!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Lots of grinding done, lots more grinding and sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go…
> 
> - PPK


Pete, that is a fine looking knife! I started cutting some metal today. Now I know why I'm a wood worker. Metal cutting and shaping is tough money! Getting it done so far.


----------



## papadan

> Lots of grinding done, lots more grinding and sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go…
> 
> - PPK
> 
> Pete, that is a fine looking knife! I started cutting some metal today. Now I know why I m a wood worker.* Metal cutting and shaping is tough money*! Getting it done so far.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Damn you sissies! Grinder with cutting disc and /or Dremel with cutting disc and there is no work involved in metal working. The work starts with forging metal, not cutting it. I really like my porta band also! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What Dan is saying, in simple man terms is:

"Send me an outline of what you want and Your steel and I'll shape it for you"

At least that's what I read.


----------



## doubleG469

Yep what he said, you damn sissies!


----------



## DavePolaschek

OK. Guess I better go and start collecting taconite pellets from along the railroad tracks so I can smelt my own iron…


----------



## PPK

Was curious at who was joining in on the insults… Double G…Frisco, TX… That brings to mind the NDSU Bison football team… talk about a herd of winners! >


----------



## papadan

Bisons….herd of what…..... ;-)


----------



## papadan

> What Dan is saying, in simple man terms is:
> 
> "Send me an outline of what you want and Your steel and I'll shape it for you"
> 
> At least that's what I read.
> 
> - ki7hy


OK so everyone send their metal to AZ Dave and he will shape it for you! That's what I just read…....


----------



## PPK

Don't play dumb… North Dakota: Home of the Thundering Bison. Hey, I even saw on the news that ND has graced us with the latest Miss America. hee hee


----------



## doubleG469

> Was curious at who was joining in on the insults… Double G…Frisco, TX… That brings to mind the NDSU Bison football team… talk about a herd of winners! >
> 
> - PPK


I have no clue what the F this means…. Guess it's time to go to Google…

Edit: yep even google said "what the F are you yammering about?"


----------



## papadan

Is ND even a part of the US, never heard of that herd! ;-)


----------



## PPK

> Is ND even a part of the US, never heard of that herd! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


haha, that's funny - you're a word smith along with a blacksmith 

I gotta figure out how to get the Bison logo imprinted on my knife. I'll send it to Papadan to hammer out for me. (manually. No lasers.) That's a good idea.


----------



## papadan

I've got a small laser but it wont touch metal. I could put your logo on a piece of wood to use for a scale, if that would help. Just let me know the country of origin for those ND Bisons! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Pete, that is a fine looking knife! I started cutting some metal today. Now I know why I m a wood worker.* Metal cutting and shaping is tough money*! Getting it done so far.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Damn you sissies! Grinder with cutting disc and /or Dremel with cutting disc and there is no work involved in metal working. The work starts with forging metal, not cutting it. I really like my porta band also! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


Darn it, I'm a sissy!



> OK. Guess I better go and start collecting *taconite* pellets from along the railroad tracks so I can smelt my own iron…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Taconite? Is that the stuff Superman is allergic to in his tacos?


----------



## papadan

> Taconite? Is that the stuff Superman is allergic to in his tacos?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Definitly, had some tacos not long ago and they had green stuff in them that was not lettuce. F**k forgien food. give me potatoes and Bison burgers….....


----------



## Babieca

I've managed to make myself a prototype knife-shaped metal and wood object. Pretty cool, but this was the part I wasn't too worried about.

Now to fire up the torch and see if I can actually turn it into something useful without setting myself or the back yard ablaze.


----------



## papadan

> I ve managed to make myself a prototype knife-shaped metal and wood object. Pretty cool, but this was the part I wasn t too worried about.
> 
> Now to fire up the torch and see if I can actually turn it into something useful without setting myself or the *back yard ablaze.
> *
> - Babieca


I do this stuff in the living room! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Babieca, I have seen videos that say the color changes when you heat metal are harder to see outside in bright light. It recommended being in a well shaded environment in order to see the subtle colors accurately.

Does 2 part epoxy go bad over time? I have some left over that is probably 8 years old. I mixed some up a couple of months ago and it took a couple of days to cure. It's the System Three stuff and I mixed it well.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Duck, eight years old I don't think I would have trusted it.


----------



## papadan

I had some small one use packets that I know were 12 years old and they worked OK on the last surprise tool swap. But opened stuff probably wont last too long.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, I'll buy some G Flex for some more bottle openers. 
I can't even remember what I was gluing at the time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Taconite? Is that the stuff Superman is allergic to in his tacos?


Iron ore from Minnesota. Comes in pellets about a half-inch in diameter which work Real Good in a wrist rocket, and they used to ship it in open train cars, so any rail line that runs south from Duluth would have piles of taconite pellets laying in the railbed wherever there's a bump on the tracks.

It's the stuff they used to ship from Minnesota to ports in "the rust belt" back when we made steel in the USA.


----------



## doubleG469

Everything got a quick sharpen and 3 coats of wipe on poly tonight. Going to do a light sand tomorrow and 2 final coats. Then I am done and ready to ship.


----------



## duckmilk

You're a little early aren't you?


----------



## Babieca

> Babieca, I have seen videos that say the color changes when you heat metal are harder to see outside in bright light. It recommended being in a well shaded environment in order to see the subtle colors accurately.
> 
> - duckmilk


I'm planning on doing it in the evening and using a magnet to test it. Won't happen for a few days yet.

I should have planned ahead and done it during the eclipse for extra magical properties.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Taconite? Is that the stuff Superman is allergic to in his tacos?
> 
> Iron ore from Minnesota. Comes in pellets about a half-inch in diameter which work Real Good in a wrist rocket, and they used to ship it in open train cars, so any rail line that runs south from Duluth would have piles of taconite pellets laying in the railbed wherever there s a bump on the tracks.
> 
> It s the stuff they used to ship from Minnesota to ports in "the rust belt" back when we made steel in the USA.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


They still do, down in the bowels of the mistake on the lake, ore boats still head south on the cuyahoga to ArcelorMittal regularly. Nasty process, nearly everything about it, but they're still doing it.


----------



## doubleG469

Oh and got the Work Sharp WSKTS Knife and Tool Sharpener in last night. I have to say even with the smaller 1/2" belts it made short work of sharpening all the knives I had in the shop that needed it. Even hit a couple pair of scissors my wife had been complaining were ready for the garbage.

Weekend project, sharpen every knife in the house!

Oh did anyone figure what the international rates are going to be to ship to ND?


----------



## doubleG469

> You re a little early aren t you?
> 
> - duckmilk


I seem to run on military time, finish/get there early and wait.


----------



## PPK

> Oh did anyone figure what the international rates are going to be to ship to ND?
> 
> - doubleG469


I saw that!

No knives, but rather genuine ND lignite coal for Papadan and doubleG if I get their names!


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh and got the Work Sharp WSKTS Knife and Tool Sharpener in last night. I have to say even with the smaller 1/2" belts it made short work of sharpening all the knives I had in the shop that needed it. Even hit a couple pair of scissors my wife had been complaining were ready for the garbage.
> 
> - doubleG469


Let me know how it does on kitchen knives Gary. I'd love to find an easy way for my FIL to sharpen theirs and he just can't get the hang of using a steel.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm very lazy …this is what I use on kitchen and hunting knifes … : http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-48036-Combination-Knife-and-Scissors-S-p/kle-48036.htm?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4aOQ2P6f1gIVxkOGCh0g_Q_GEAYYAyABEgKh0fD_BwE VERY LAZY :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I m very lazy …this is what I use on kitchen and hunting knifes … : http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-48036-Combination-Knife-and-Scissors-S-p/kle-48036.htm?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4aOQ2P6f1gIVxkOGCh0g_Q_GEAYYAyABEgKh0fD_BwE VERY LAZY :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Can't tell you how many knives my father ruined with that thing lol It removes a lot of metal and has to be used judiciously. It makes a pretty crude edge IMO


----------



## GR8HUNTER

and Bill I cant tell you how many knifes I ruined by …...trying to sharpen them on stones and other methods LMAO :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> and Bill I cant tell you how many knifes I ruined by …...trying to sharpen them on stones and other methods LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


LOL well …...


----------



## papadan

> Oh did anyone figure what the international rates are going to be to ship to ND?
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I saw that!
> 
> No knives, but rather genuine ND lignite coal for Papadan and doubleG if I get their names!
> 
> - PPK


COOL.. Give him my name!



> I m very lazy …this is what I use on kitchen and hunting knifes … : http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-48036-Combination-Knife-and-Scissors-S-p/kle-48036.htm?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4aOQ2P6f1gIVxkOGCh0g_Q_GEAYYAyABEgKh0fD_BwE VERY LAZY :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Can t tell you how many knives my father ruined with that thing lol It removes a lot of metal and has to be used judiciously. It makes a pretty crude edge IMO
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Your father held it upside down. ;-)


----------



## wormil

> Let me know how it does on kitchen knives Gary. I d love to find an easy way for my FIL to sharpen theirs and he just can t get the hang of using a steel.
> 
> - HokieKen


Spyderco Sharpmaker
https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details/204MF/77


----------



## HokieKen

I actually have a similar thing to that Rick with ceramic rods. I use it a lot when I'm butchering deer. I might let him try it out and see if it's any easier for him.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you're just looking for a steel, the Razor Edge mousetrap steel is pretty dang simple to use. Pull the knife through it a few times, and any burrs on the edge are smoothed off. And it's cool.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those "steels" and carbide sharpening systems just aren't very good.

All the steels do is burnish a folded/malformed edge straight again… they don't have any abrasion so the edge is not re-established. It's slightly harder steel rubbing slightly less hard steel, just like a card scraper burnisher. Any flat dulled areas of the edge will not be returned to sharpness.

The carbide systems are kind of the opposite. They use tungsten carbide cutters to shear away metal in a scraping action, but this leaves a really ragged final edge that will easily break off and dull again.

Nothing can beat a proper abrasion sharpening system, whatever the media. My favorite is paper wheels with coarse grit on one wheel and white rouge for stropping on the other wheel. Any flat water/oil/diamond stones work great too, but are tricky to use on a curved edge.


----------



## HokieKen

Agreed Allen. I've never liked those quick sharpeners. I have a carbide one but couldn't even tell you where it's at right off-hand.

My preferred method for sharpening knives is the Lansky System for small to medium sized knives and either ceramic rods or a steel for larger and kitchen knives.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got all the sanding and shaping done on a small blade today. Tried some heat treating and it was a success. File just skated across nicely! That stuff really works.


----------



## HokieKen

Way to go Jeff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Steels aren't for sharpening, yeah. But if you use them religiously on the kitchen knives, they help keep the edge working sharp for longer. The mousetrap sits on the counter next to the knife block, and I use it every time I pull out a knife. Probably overkill, but if the knife sounds funny going through that, I know it's time to sharpen that knife, rather than using it. It's a habit that works for me.

Was going to get a little shop time this afternoon, but it's 87F outside, with a dewpoint near 70, and it was 85 inside the garage. Guess I won't be making much progress today.


----------



## papadan

Yep, steels are great…..if you use them when you should!


----------



## duckmilk

> Those "steels" and carbide sharpening systems just aren t very good.
> 
> All the steels do is burnish a folded/malformed edge straight again… they don t have any abrasion so the edge is not re-established. It s slightly harder steel rubbing slightly less hard steel, just like a card scraper burnisher. Any flat dulled areas of the edge will not be returned to sharpness.
> 
> The carbide systems are kind of the opposite. They use tungsten carbide cutters to shear away metal in a scraping action, but this leaves a really ragged final edge that will easily break off and dull again.
> 
> Nothing can beat a proper abrasion sharpening system, whatever the media. My favorite is paper wheels with coarse grit on one wheel and white rouge for stropping on the other wheel. Any flat water/oil/diamond stones work great too, but are tricky to use on a curved edge.
> 
> - bobasaurus


True!



> Steels aren t for sharpening, yeah. But if you use them religiously on the kitchen knives, they help keep the edge working sharp for longer.
> - Dave Polaschek


Also true!



> Yep, steels are great…..if you use them when you should!
> 
> - papadan


Very true!

Very nice Jeff!


----------



## doubleG469

Here's my practice blade, a Kiridashi marking knife. It was going to be my swap but i like it a LOT so its staying with me.

Made from saw blade with pecan (or hickory) scales.


----------



## doubleG469

Oh and Ken the sharpener works awesome on kitchen blades as well 10 minutes put a fresh edge on my big cutters.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, other than a little polishing and putting the final edge on, my steel work is done. That went wayyyyyy too smooth! I'm frightened when things go so well. I'll probably never get scales on this thing…


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Gary! That'll be a handy guy to have around. Glad it worked out so you get to keep your first blade. Everyone should IMO if they can.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Gary! It looks much better than your middle finger, whazzup with that?
What kind of saw blade did you use?


----------



## doubleG469

> Nice Gary! It looks much better than your middle finger, whazzup with that?
> What kind of saw blade did you use?
> 
> - duckmilk


That's the lovely healing finger that I almost removed making the 3d cutting board a few weeks back.

It was a burned up diamond tip wet saw blade. By the way, if you haven't thought of this, this is my freebie to you guys. If your local Lowes and Home Depot have the tool rental shops, they have a recycle bin full of burned out saw blades. I was able to get 3 large 14" + blades they were going to scrap for free. Just an fyi


----------



## wormil

FYI, the Spyderco Sharpmaker is not a "steel" or honing rod, it is a sharpening system. The ceramic rods are abrasive. It's all you need for kitchen or pocket knives, or scissors, unless you are abusing the edge.


----------



## papadan

I'll settle a question for everyone. Circular saw blades can be hardened and make nice knife blades. Most people say they are soft, and they are correct. When manufacturing circular saw blades, they only harden the outside edge where the teeth are. This saves them time and money in making the blades.


----------



## wormil

> ...they only harden the outside edge where the teeth are.
> - papadan


There is no hard and fast rule about how saw plate is hardened-I know because I have played around with and tested a number of old saw blades. Also here is an article by Carbide Processors, theirs are hardened all the way. Some are not hardened at all, some can't be hardened, some are hardened all the way across. I have blades that are harder at the tips than in the center but the center was hardened, haven't seen one yet that was only hardened at the tip but there could be. Some are made of steel that is difficult to anneal or harden by a hobbyist. The fact is you have to test every saw plate to see if it is hardened or hardenable. Generally speaking, better quality blades are more likely to be high carbon steel, cheaper blades (disposable) are almost always mild or low carbon steel. But even masonry blades are not always high carbon steel (though some people believe they are). There just isn't a convenient 'rule' that says all blades are this or that. You have to test them.


----------



## papadan

I took care of the cranes and hoists for Vermont American in KY. This was before B&D bought them out and shut them all down. Moved everything to China. The circular saw blades were all made in Litchfield, KY for Vermont, Skil, Craftsman, and several other brands. That's where my knowledge comes from. Maybe other companies do it differently, I can't say. I have not bought any blades in the past 25 years. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

We should keep a list somewhere of saw blades people discover are/aren't hardenable. I have a couple of old Craftsman Chromedge blades that don't have carbide teeth. Anyone ever tested one of those?


----------



## HokieKen

> FYI, the Spyderco Sharpmaker is not a "steel" or honing rod, it is a sharpening system. The ceramic rods are abrasive. It s all you need for kitchen or pocket knives, or scissors, unless you are abusing the edge.
> 
> - Rick


Also, when I say a "steel" I mean a diamond coated steel rod and when I say ceramic I also mean abrasive. I don't know if my terminology is correct or not…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We should keep a list somewhere of saw blades people discover are/aren t hardenable. I have a couple of old Craftsman Chromedge blades that don t have carbide teeth. Anyone ever tested one of those?
> 
> - HokieKen


I could add it to the OP if that would help. Let me know what you cut and how it did and I'll add it. Actually, I'll start today with mine. If I miss one, let me know!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here s my practice blade, a Kiridashi marking knife. It was going to be my swap but i like it a LOT so its staying with me.
> 
> Made from saw blade with pecan (or hickory) scales.
> 
> - doubleG469


It's good to keep your first blade! My practice knife I will definitely keep. It's the practice knife from my restoration blog.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm gonna have to go out and find some mossy rocks to take pictures of my knife on Jeff. Your boy really does some nice work finding the backgrounds for your photos!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m gonna have to go out and find some mossy rocks to take pictures of my knife on Jeff. Your boy really does some nice work finding the backgrounds for your photos!
> 
> - HokieKen


Almost looks like it could be an ad for a knife company.


----------



## doubleDD

Either that or you dropped it on the way to the shop. Have to admit it looks cool. I have a lot of weeds in my yard that I could use for the picture.

Hopefully today will be dedicated knife making day. Been coming up with many different ideas and designs, so time to start applying some of them.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Let me know how it does on kitchen knives Gary. I d love to find an easy way for my FIL to sharpen theirs and he just can t get the hang of using a steel.
> 
> - HokieKen


These work surprisingly well, had one back in the 90's
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Home-Kitchen-Fast-Grindstone-Circular-Wheel-Knife-Scissor-Sharpener-Grinder-AG-/142201419745?hash=item211bdd77e1:g:yMsAAOSw4GVYRMdA

Not the smoothest finish and I'd use a steel after but not bad.


----------



## papadan

> - MikeB_UK


Looks a lot like the new fangled thing my grandson rides around on! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Lost our first participant. Jhub had to bow out. He told me the reason and I fully understand. Joe, if you can, see you in the next swap. Now that you know how much fun they are, I'm sure you will! If you change your mind about this one just let me know!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Let me know how it does on kitchen knives Gary. I d love to find an easy way for my FIL to sharpen theirs and he just can t get the hang of using a steel.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> These work surprisingly well, had one back in the 90 s
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Home-Kitchen-Fast-Grindstone-Circular-Wheel-Knife-Scissor-Sharpener-Grinder-AG-/142201419745?hash=item211bdd77e1:g:yMsAAOSw4GVYRMdA
> 
> Not the smoothest finish and I d use a steel after but not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


I remember these. Seems we had one at one time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok folks. Here's a teaser. I'm not sure if this is the block of scales I'll use or one with more color in it.










If anyone is looking for something like this and wants me to make you some I can. You can choose species and colors. Won't be free unfortunately because this stuff isn't cheap.


----------



## HokieKen

So sexy Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know but what about the scales Kenny?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are going to look sweet polished up for sure. No finish necessary since the cholla cactus was stabilized and then it was cast and pressure treated. Just need to sand to a polish and it'll be done, it will look nice all shined up….oh, and put it on a knife and shape it.


----------



## HokieKen

> I know but what about the scales Kenny?
> 
> - ki7hy


Meh


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I know but what about the scales Kenny?
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Meh
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL


----------



## doubleDD

Wow! That stuff looks like the CHEESE.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

that's actually gold resin Dave so when it's polished it should look pretty damn nice. I hope. This one might not be the swap one but it's a teaser because I'll still be using the same materials.


----------



## DavePolaschek

All that glitters is gold, Dave?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Something like that. I could add glitter for sure. I was leaving that torch up for someone else to grab. I still find orange glitter around the shop from the last swap. It's spreading like herpes I tell ya!


----------



## HokieKen

Duck's gonna be pissed when he finds out you gave him herpes!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not as pissed as his wife is going to be.


----------



## papadan

Or his mistress! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Or his mistress! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


Shhhh!!! Don't type that out loud please ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I was leaving that torch up for someone else to grab.


Well, I've got brass filings in everything and they're glittery, so I figured I was kinda picking up the glitter baton, but gold is sparklier than brass, so I can leave that with you if you'd like.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well the stuff I use for the casting is a pearl type shimmer so it depends on if you want that to be considered "glittery". We might have to get a crafting wife involved here somewhere for the official rules.


----------



## bobasaurus

Cut some redheart today for the handle. I bought the blanks nearly a year ago, so I thought they would be dry in our CO weather but nope… sopping wet inside. I'll try the microwave trick to speed up drying. Did make for some neat plane shavings though:


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, I love the color Allen. Maybe split it before trying to dry it? I don't remember the microwave trick.


----------



## bobasaurus

Redheart is pretty stuff. When planing the outside, it seemed dry. But then I bandsawed it in half and the center was wet. I left it out in the sun for a few hours to get a bit dryer. Then I stuck it in the microwave on low for 2 minutes, and then let it cool down inside the shut microwave for 15 min to retain some humidity (reducing the risk of checking). Now I'm repeating the process. The first cycle only lost 1 gram off the weight. We'll see what this next one brings.


----------



## bobasaurus

Oops, ramped up the power a little too much and cracked the blank clean through. Low power and patience must be the key. I think I can still use half of it, though.


----------



## papadan

I was thinking about another bonus item, but I think I need to call it! I'm ready to ship. I've got some things I need to do while I can.


----------



## HokieKen

What the heck is all this crap with people being done and ready to ship before progress pics are even due?! Don't you people know your supposed to procrastinate and deliberate until a week before the ship date?


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm done.  I can ship tomorrow. That would actually take one thing off of my plate lol


----------



## bobasaurus

Planing the handle to shape:










It's got a hairline crack, probably due to my microwave antics, but I think it will be fine.


----------



## papadan

Epoxy will hold it when you install.


----------



## doubleG469

> I m done.  I can ship tomorrow. That would actually take one thing off of my plate lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


+1


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like I have a few people finishing up early! I count three so far. That's great but the dates are still in place. That way those of us who are slower, or procrastinate, or whatever have time to do this. Progress pics will still be due by the date and recipients assigned after then.  (Some may want to personalize) But as I said before, if 100% have completed their swap items early I won't stand in the way of people wanting to move forward and I'll move the dates accordingly!  I'll put a star next to the names of those who have said they are done in the OP to keep track but this by no means anyone has to hurry! Myself, I'm at a little under 50% now. Much work to do. Does this sound fair? Let me know what you think!

Edit, changed the * to a 1. It kept wanting to bold the name or not show up.


----------



## HokieKen

I won't be done early Jeff so you can leave the dates as-is as far as I'm concerned. If everyone else wants to move dates up, fine, I'll keep up. But, us working stiffs have to budget our shop time and this ain't the only project on some of our plates ;-p

All the over-achievers can just send me the knives they have completed then start on another one for their swap partner. That should level the playing field ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I won't be done early either, so I would say the dates won't change. Just making an option, just in case.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I won't be done early. Work is keeping me busy enough between now and ship-date that I was thinking about dropping. I'll manage to ship something, but if I were to try and make it early, it would be crap.


----------



## HunterDS

My prac…swap knife just needs to be sharpened and it's ready. However I'm waiting on my bonus item to be manufactured and to build a box to ship it in.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

guys that are done ….... send knifes to me so I have something nice to send out …... Thanks :<))
Jeff if we are going to ship at an earlier date ….I would like to know so I can quit dragging my foot


----------



## HokieKen

> My prac…swap knife just needs to be sharpened and it s ready. However I m waiting on my bonus item to be manufactured and to build a box to ship it in.
> 
> - HunterDS


Let's see your practice knife if it doesn't spoil your swap surprise Hunter!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like we keep the original dates!  Those that are done can keep up on here, enjoy the comradeship and keep helping out the rest of us with all that good information! )


----------



## HunterDS

> Let s see your practice knife if it doesn t spoil your swap surprise Hunter!
> 
> - HokieKen


That would spoil it unfortanetly. My practice and swap knife are pretty much the same just different blade styles.

Speaking of which. What is everybody's favorite blade style?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What is everybody's favorite blade style?


Sharp? I'm good with stabby, slicey, and choppy.


----------



## papadan

I have always been partial to Bowie knives, but have and use all types. Built my first knife in the early 80s, it is a Bowie and the only knife I have ever used for hunting. I sharpened the clip and that knife has skinned more animals than most city folk will ever see in their lifetime. LOL I finished early just because of my health issues, may be able to squeeze out a little more for it but no guarantee. I'm working on something special for myself and hopefully I get it done before my son inherits it!


----------



## HokieKen

> Speaking of which. What is everybody s favorite blade style?
> 
> - HunterDS


That's a very broad question… My every-day carry knife is just a simple drop point and I find it to be the most useful to have in my pocket all the time. But, I like having a sheep foot in the shop for trimming stuff or unexpected wire stripping. A spear point with a very sharp edge is handy to have around too. Of course that's just general-purpose stuff. Skinning, butchering, filleting, carving, chopping etc. are all different. Hopefully that's helpful


----------



## ToddJB

> What the heck is all this crap with people being done and ready to ship before progress pics are even due?! Don t you people know your supposed to procrastinate and deliberate until a week before the ship date?
> 
> - HokieKen


I do know that - haven't even started yet.


----------



## HokieKen

I knew I could count on you Todd!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey guys sorry I couldn't participate in this swap, but I ended up more busy than I thought. I can't wait to see the goodies that come out of this swap.


----------



## papadan

Really ain't too late Josh, we'll let you in…...for a price!


----------



## HokieKen

Good to see ya Josh! Thanks for at least dropping by buddy


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Oh I'll be watching the thread to see the knives that come out. Should be amazing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

There's plenty of time Josh, I'll let you right in!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got an order today for 25 of my little sleds I make for the holidays from a teacher. I had the wood on hand so I jumped in on it to get them done early. With my jigs, usually a couple of hours. 25 sleds mean 50 sled runners so after sizing I was cutting the angles on my chop saw five at a time. Getting it done. Well, I have had kick backs on my table saw and today I had my first kick back on my chop saw! OMG! First thing I did was check my fingers. All there thank God. Lucky! I checked my blade and it had three carbide teeth missing and two bent teeth. There's a big piece of blue clearance insert missing from my saw. I think I got lucky today. Once I replace the blade I will be approaching the chop saw with a lot more caution. You guys be careful out there!


----------



## doubleG469

> What is everybody's favorite blade style?
> 
> Sharp? I m good with stabby, slicey, and choppy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


+1

But I would love a nicely crafted tanto friction folder… There does that challenge you?


----------



## papadan

Yo Jeff, so happy you have all your fingers and toes, the blade is cheap to replace. Now go change your shorts, you're stinking up the place! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Be careful Jeff. Those things can kick back on you, even without broken and bent teeth.



> But I would love a nicely crafted tanto friction folder… There does that challenge you?
> 
> - doubleG469


I have a couple of those. They belonged to my granddad, but he called them straight razors ;-P

Here is a cool knife making video:


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yo Jeff, so happy you have all your fingers and toes, the blade is cheap to replace. Now go change your shorts, you re stinking up the place! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


Your right Dan, have to replace the blade and my shorts, They both stink now. :-O



> Be careful Jeff. Those things can kick back on you, even without broken and bent teeth.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, it was a new blade! Not now! I'm glad I had enough sense to check it before I tried another cut.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

damn bro SAFETY SAFETY SAFETY cant say it enough ….glad your well :<))


----------



## HunterDS

[/QUOTE]

+1

But I would love a nicely crafted tanto friction folder… There does that challenge you?

- doubleG469
[/QUOTE]

Not at all, I can build almost anything given all the time and plenty of someone else's money.


----------



## papadan

> +1
> 
> But I would love a nicely crafted tanto friction folder… There does that challenge you?
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Not at all, I can build almost anything given all the time and plenty of someone else s money.
> 
> - HunterDS


You tell em Hunter! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Here is a cool knife making video:


That is a good one, duck! I'd have figured you'd need to anneal a file before making a knife outta it, but now I'm gonna hafta keep an eye for old files.


----------



## doubleDD

Scary one Jeff. Those kick backs from a miter saw are viscous. I always wear my safety glasses too after a piece clobbered my nose a couple years ago.


----------



## bobasaurus

Some epoxy action:


----------



## bobasaurus

I tried to glue a piece of brass on the end as a bolster. I used a good 24 hour cure epoxy, measured it out with a lab scale for exact ratios, mixed it thoroughly, sanded each surface to 80 grit, cleaned the brass side with alcohol and let dry, then let it fully cure for 24 hours before grinding. I even kept it cool while grinding with an occasional dip in water. And it still popped right off when I was getting close to flush. Epoxying brass to wood has never worked right for me. The epoxy stuck perfectly to the wood side, and the brass side was untouched by it.


----------



## doubleG469

> +1
> 
> But I would love a nicely crafted tanto friction folder… There does that challenge you?
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Not at all, I can build almost anything given all the time and plenty of someone else s money.
> 
> - HunterDS


Well I will look forward to seeing it completed. I have been trying to figure out how to do one, so maybe I can learn something from your build.

edit: it's not the friction fold that's puzzling, it's the tanto blade in a friction fold that looks GOOD. That's the part I can not figure out. There are plenty out that are "made" but are just damn ugly.


----------



## HunterDS

> Well I will look forward to seeing it completed. I have been trying to figure out how to do one, so maybe I can learn something from your build.
> 
> edit: it s not the friction fold that s puzzling, it s the tanto blade in a friction fold that looks GOOD. That s the part I can not figure out. There are plenty out that are "made" but are just damn ugly.
> 
> - doubleG469


That's actually manageable. There is a local shop here that I buy blanks from (why I'm on my 3rd knife). He can custom make blanks that are REAL nice and very reasonable. All you do is provide a rough model/drawing and dimensions. I can pm you the website if you don't mind spoilers.


----------



## papadan

Gary, you want a home made, friction folder, Tanto blade, and you want it to look good? Sounds reasonable to me, I'll take one too.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow Jeff! Thankfully you're no worse for wear. You figure out why it happened? Was it the stacking? Maybe one was not pushed tight against the fence and kicked into it and then rebounded off of it right back into the spinning blade. Be safe before being expeditious.


----------



## papadan

I recently needed my little miter saw and replaced the plastic insert with a wood zero clearance one. The plastic was thin and too flexible to support the pieces I had to cut when making my Dodecahedron lamp. There were 60 pieces to cut on both ends.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wow Jeff! Thankfully you re no worse for wear. You figure out why it happened? Was it the stacking? Maybe one was not pushed tight against the fence and kicked into it and then rebounded off of it right back into the spinning blade. Be safe before being expeditious.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


The pieces were 1/2 inch wide and cutting 45's on both ends. 6 3/4 inch long. using a guide block for repetition. I think it was the direction I was cutting the 45's. I had the point to the inside of the block and along the fence. Created a bind between the guide block and blade. With five of these stacked when one got in a bind it kick all 10, five left (keep side) and right (stock side) and literally destroyed them. I do believe it was *"operator error"* by not setting up correctly and cutting too many pieces of small parts at a time. I was using 1/4 inch poplar, soft, can't imagine if I was using one of my hard woods.


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary, you want a home made, friction folder, Tanto blade, and you want it to look good? Sounds reasonable to me, I ll take one too.
> 
> - papadan


see you get it!


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Jeff, I learned not to pinch the wood between the blade and guide block too. Use a spacer between the stop block and the workpiece, clamp the work after it's positioned then pull the spacer out before the cut. Glad the blade and the workpiece took the brunt of the violence!



> I tried to glue a piece of brass on the end as a bolster. I used a good 24 hour cure epoxy, measured it out with a lab scale for exact ratios, mixed it thoroughly, sanded each surface to 80 grit, cleaned the brass side with alcohol and let dry, then let it fully cure for 24 hours before grinding. I even kept it cool while grinding with an occasional dip in water. And it still popped right off when I was getting close to flush. Epoxying brass to wood has never worked right for me. The epoxy stuck perfectly to the wood side, and the brass side was untouched by it.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I don't know if it would have made a difference or not Allen but, I usually use a coarse file on the brass before epoxying. And I clean it with acetone rather than alcohol. I doubt if that would make any difference but…

Did you epoxy the brass to the wood and to the blade or just the wood?


----------



## bobasaurus

> Yes Jeff, I learned not to pinch the wood between the blade and guide block too. Use a spacer between the stop block and the workpiece, clamp the work after it s positioned then pull the spacer out before the cut. Glad the blade and the workpiece took the brunt of the violence!
> 
> I tried to glue a piece of brass on the end as a bolster. I used a good 24 hour cure epoxy, measured it out with a lab scale for exact ratios, mixed it thoroughly, sanded each surface to 80 grit, cleaned the brass side with alcohol and let dry, then let it fully cure for 24 hours before grinding. I even kept it cool while grinding with an occasional dip in water. And it still popped right off when I was getting close to flush. Epoxying brass to wood has never worked right for me. The epoxy stuck perfectly to the wood side, and the brass side was untouched by it.
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> I don t know if it would have made a difference or not Allen but, I usually use a coarse file on the brass before epoxying. And I clean it with acetone rather than alcohol. I doubt if that would make any difference but…
> 
> Did you epoxy the brass to the wood and to the blade or just the wood?
> 
> - HokieKen


Just to the wood, then my plan was to drill/file the slot to fit the knife. I guess I should have done this in a more traditional hidden tang construction where the brass bolster is slipped onto the tang like a washer during glue-up. I might pick up some acetone next time too.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, that's not a lot of surface area for the bond if you just epoxied to the endgrain of the wood. It's probably too late now but, it may have worked if you drilled several small shallow holes in the area to be bonded to increase the bond area.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Yeah, that s not a lot of surface area for the bond if you just epoxied to the endgrain of the wood. It s probably too late now but, it may have worked if you drilled several small shallow holes in the area to be bonded to increase the bond area.
> 
> - HokieKen


I took a gouge and made a few scoops in the endgrain for extra glue area, but it didn't help. The glue stuck perfectly to the wood side, only the brass side didn't bond. Maybe some divots in the brass would be good, but the piece I had was really thin.


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe you could try forge welding wood and brass? ;-P I bet if your successful you'll be a rich man!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> only the brass side didn't bond.


I've had real problems in my experiments bonding epoxy to brass, too. Rough it up, de-grease with acetone, and it still wasn't enough in one case. So I redesigned and moved to rivets, which will probably stay put. Unless I change my mind again.

The other solution was to bond the brass to the wood with CA, and then use epoxy over the both of them to be sure. That seems to have been a successful experiment.


----------



## bobasaurus

> only the brass side didn't bond.
> 
> I ve had real problems in my experiments bonding epoxy to brass, too. Rough it up, de-grease with acetone, and it still wasn t enough in one case. So I redesigned and moved to rivets, which will probably stay put. Unless I change my mind again.
> 
> The other solution was to bond the brass to the wood with CA, and then use epoxy over the both of them to be sure. That seems to have been a successful experiment.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


CA has been more successful than any epoxy for me with brass and wood (I use brass liners when making folding knives). I think using brass screws slightly countersunk and ground flush might work… should be mostly invisible too.


----------



## bobasaurus

This was the last folding knife I made a few years back:


http://imgur.com/Uxgjo

I would like to do another someday, but I would like to figure out the brass bonding first. Maybe I'll just use steel liners instead.


----------



## HokieKen

Love that folder Allen! I considered one for this swap just because I've always wanted to do one but decided that was way too advanced for me to tackle right now. FWIW, I prefer the look of Stainless liners and pins in a folder anyway. Actually, I don't really like brass at all on most knives for some reason…


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Ken. For me, there's just something about polished brass that I like a lot. I'm a sucker for shiny golden things I guess.


----------



## bobasaurus

A great epoxy we use sometimes at work is Hardman very high peel strength: 
https://www.amazon.com/Hardman-Double-Bubble-Orange-04007/dp/B00J1AA3C0
I'll have to give it a try next.


----------



## HokieKen

That looks handy to have around Allen in the individual packs. Affordable too. I may have to pick some up


----------



## DavePolaschek

Make sure you get the right Hardman Double Bubble. There's a bunch of colors. IIRC the orange is one I didn't like because it had a short open time and was grabbing too well before I'd figured out exactly what I was doing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> This was the last folding knife I made a few years back:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Uxgjo
> 
> I would like to do another someday, but I would like to figure out the brass bonding first. Maybe I ll just use steel liners instead.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Allen, now that's what I'm talking about. That is a wonderful knife. Love it!


----------



## bobasaurus

> Make sure you get the right Hardman Double Bubble. There s a bunch of colors. IIRC the orange is one I didn t like because it had a short open time and was grabbing too well before I d figured out exactly what I was doing.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Orange has always worked great for us at work to bond delrin plastic. It should have 180 min of open time according to the specs. And it's the best one for brass according to this site: http://www.theepoxysource.com/Epoxy.htm


----------



## bobasaurus

> This was the last folding knife I made a few years back:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Uxgjo
> 
> I would like to do another someday, but I would like to figure out the brass bonding first. Maybe I ll just use steel liners instead.
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> Allen, now that s what I m talking about. That is a wonderful knife. Love it!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Thanks Jeff. The hardest part was cutting out the metal parts with just an angle grinder and getting the lockback mechanism to fit perfectly. Wish I had a metal-cutting bandsaw for fine parts like that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome stuff Allen. You've got skills for sure buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

> Make sure you get the right Hardman Double Bubble. There s a bunch of colors. IIRC the orange is one I didn t like because it had a short open time and was grabbing too well before I d figured out exactly what I was doing.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> ...It should have 180 min of open time according to the specs…
> 
> - bobasaurus


3 hours may not be enough for Dave. He doesn't really like to plan ahead ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

> This was the last folding knife I made a few years back:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Uxgjo
> 
> I would like to do another someday, but I would like to figure out the brass bonding first. Maybe I ll just use steel liners instead.
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> Allen, now that s what I m talking about. That is a wonderful knife. Love it!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


+1!


----------



## papadan

That Hardman epoxy in the red packets was the kind I mentioned being 12 years old and worked perfect. If anyone finds a reasonable price for them, let me know. When I looked for some more packets they were expensive, at least for me they were. ;-(


----------



## builtinbkyn

> This was the last folding knife I made a few years back:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Uxgjo
> 
> I would like to do another someday, but I would like to figure out the brass bonding first. Maybe I ll just use steel liners instead.
> 
> - bobasaurus


That's a beauty Allen. Why have you gone away from making folders? Would love to get that in the swap


----------



## papadan

Really nice folder, Allen.


----------



## bobasaurus

> That s a beauty Allen. Why have you gone away from making folders? Would love to get that in the swap
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Thanks a lot. Because it takes me over a month of hard work to make one, and I kind of got sick of it. I would like to forge one though, maybe with chain or damascus.



> That Hardman epoxy in the red packets was the kind I mentioned being 12 years old and worked perfect. If anyone finds a r5easonable price for them, let me know. When I looked for some more packets they were expensive, at least for me they were. ;-(
> 
> - papadan


The red is the 5-minute epoxy. It's pretty good for the time, but brittle.


----------



## bobasaurus

For bonding metal, the G/Flex epoxy instructions state:

"Abrade through wet epoxy-Apply a thin coat of G/flex
650 Epoxy and immediately scrub metal surfaces through
the wet epoxy coating with a fine wire brush or sandpaper.

Adhesion to aluminum can best be improved by treating it
with the two-part WEST SYSTEM 860 Aluminum Etch prior 
to applying the epoxy. Aluminum can be prepared using
the "abrade through wet epoxy" method with good results
if an Aluminum Etch kit is not available."

Might try this next time.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Thanks a lot. Because it takes me over a month of hard work to make one, and I kind of got sick of it. I would like to forge one though, maybe with chain or damascus.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Yeah I figured they were more work. More parts = more work and they all have to piece together seamlessly.

Well get crackin'! There's still plenty of time 'till November. I would like one of those for the swap lol


----------



## HokieKen

This is totally off-topic but I just need to know… does this picture give anyone else the heebie-jeebies or is it just me?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What gives me the heebie-jeebies is knowing you were searching for an Easter bunny costume. I guess you could add a green cape and a Thor hammer.


----------



## papadan

Looks like it could be a take from that new movie "it" The clown has big ears. LMAO

*Who's affraid of the big bad hare?*


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Be verwe verwe quiet. I'm hunting wabbits!*


----------



## DavePolaschek

> This was the last folding knife I made a few years back:


Wow. I'd feel bad getting that knowing I hadn't sent anything so nice.

But I'd get over it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> 3 hours may not be enough for Dave. He doesn't really like to plan ahead ;-P


Either it wasn't the orange or I did something wrong, because it was thickening up a LOT after about ten minutes. Usually I've got my poop in a group good enough that 10-15 minutes is plenty of work time.

Some days are "valuable learning experiences," though.


----------



## doubleG469

I'm just realizing I can print the picture of Allen's stencil to use and try to make that knife! I am thinking it might go well on one of the 2 dozen files I have from an estate sale! Combine Ducks youtube idea and Allen's stencil!


----------



## HokieKen

Careful with files Gary. Some are only case hardened. You need to spark test the core to see if it's hard. Old files are generally thru-hard but some of the newer cheap ones aren't. Even if it's only case hard though, you should still be able to harden the whole thing.

Edit: I meant FILE test the core to see if it's hard.


----------



## HokieKen

I got a heckuva package today from my buddy Dan (papadan) down in the bluegrass state 

I mentioned that one knife I needed was a new filet knife. Well, Dan said he had a piece of steel that was perfect for one but too thin for most anything else. So he pounded one out for me and put a perfect handle on it. It's name is Dave. Anyone guess why? ;-). It's attached to the awesome companion bottle opener with some clever magnets. Already has a home in my hunting/fishing room.



















I also said I wanted a machete. Well, Dan sent me one if those too! Machete, sheath and a gorgeous burl handle. But, on this one, he said I have to assemble it myself ;-0



















Dan, thanks buddy! This was a super thoughtful and generous gift my friend.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow. Very cool! Awesome job Dan!


----------



## papadan

> Wow. Very cool! Awesome job Dan!
> 
> - ki7hy


See that glitter Dave? ROTFLMAO


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I started a trend. Well done sir!


----------



## ToddJB

Not my project, but picked this guy up today










17" Foster Bros cleaver. 9" blade. Had a hard life. Needs a new handle. And it looks like when it didn't get through a bone in one chop they beat the ish out of the back of the spine.










Not sure what I should do about it.

Allen, might be seeking your advice


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's pretty bad ass Todd. Definitely would like to see that restored. I originally picked one up at an antique store like that but a little folk art'ish for this swap but went a different direction.


----------



## HokieKen

Great, now I want a cleaver.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Ken*, that is a really nice knife Dan sent you. *Dan*, that is creative using a fish for the handle. Just a great idea and very nice gesture!

*Todd*, good luck with that old "work horse" of a cleaver. Such a unique shape. I bet you will get it fixed up and back to life!

*Dave*, That dragon cleaver is like none I have ever seen! Truly unique!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Great, now I want a cleaver.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I will be up your way today (sort of) at the big Dublin flea market. If you know of it, it's a two day event and very large. You can bet I'll have my eye's open for some interesting items. (like a cleaver)


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be missing Dublin this weekend. Also missed Hillsville a couple weeks ago :-(

Hope you find some good stuff buddy!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hey guy's, more then once I've seen the glitter on the end of a knife such as Kens or tools. How does one do that? Is it an epoxy mix with glitter added or is there a trick. I have some glitter glue but I can't see it drying that hard.


----------



## papadan

It is glitter glue. The handle is epoxied on. I just slightly hollowed the blade end/fish mouth and drilled shallow eye holes and filled with glitter glue. Walmart has a multi color set for like $2 in the craft section. Before I found the glue, I would put the glitter in the hole and drip CA onto it. That is how I still do other materials for inlay, like brass filings or crushed stone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff, the tools I sent you actually don't have a glitter in the ends like you mentioned but it's a product called pearl ex mixed with epoxy. It's used for lots of stuff for casters and crafters and such. It's just mica powder which is actually what they use for makeup. The pearl sheen makes it look glittery I suppose. When I put the ferrule on your tools I cut the tenon 1/4" short so I could add a filler and cover up the hole the tang goes into to make it look better. I used a copper color for yours and will continue with copper but I'll be doing some in turquoise because it's an AZ thing.

Ducks stein was straight up glitter in epoxy.


----------



## bobasaurus

Todd, your convolute deburring wheel should clean that up pretty quick. You could regrind the spine some as well, any bench grinder would probably work. You could maybe use heat and prying to remove the old scales.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff that dragon cleaver is unique. I think I paid $7 for it. I want to fix it up, there's lots of scales on the side (not dragon scales) and put a new handle on it but it's also someone's shop project or something. No idea about it's history of course. So, I'm still up in the air over it. Would look cool all smooth and shiny though.

I'm really looking forward to name assignments. Is everybody ready for a progress pic at least? If so we can get names out there. I am not asking for a new shop date. Even if I finish early I'm still cool with the ship date.


----------



## papadan

I'll send a progress pic whenever the man wants it. Would love to know who I'm shipping too. Maybe I will get Kenny and just call it done. ;^)


----------



## Babieca

> I ll send a progress pic whenever the man wants it. Would love to know who I m shipping too. Maybe I will get Kenny and just call it done. ;^)
> 
> - papadan


Can also mail a progress pic whenever. It will be great to get a name.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, your convolute deburring wheel should clean that up pretty quick. You could regrind the spine some as well, any bench grinder would probably work. You could maybe use heat and prying to remove the old scales.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Yeah, my that was the plan with all of that, but my bigger issue is the bow in the blade. See how it pulls away from the square?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm good for progress pic too if we want to bump that deadline up.

Dan, if you get my name, you can definitely call it done!


----------



## DavePolaschek

My progress pic will be ready on the first. Or maybe the second. Sorry, gents.


----------



## HokieKen

Be careful Dave. Jeff's retired military and retired prison guard. I doubt if he'll accept any late submissions!


----------



## papadan

Progress does not mean finished, Dave P, just send a picture of anything laying on your bench!

I wouldn't do that to you Kenny, I will just keep what I made and send you a HF machete! ;-) On sale for $5.99


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave a pic of your test knife is fine. The progress pic is mainly to be sure you're actually doing something.

So really I'm sure Jeff would make the call Dave that you probably will ship fine. You're on the thread and Partcipating which is really the key.

Jeff is probably spending the day on his lathe…well I hope he is.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, Jeff's out hunting treasure at a flea market…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. I have no real worry about shipping, but I'm kinda hammered with work for the rest of September. I *could* ship the three practice knives I made, but I really want to finish the glitter encrusted prison shank, too.

And I'm going to have to find out who I'm shipping to so I can laser-engrave their name onto it, because all the best glittery prison shanks have names on them, right?


----------



## bobasaurus

> Todd, your convolute deburring wheel should clean that up pretty quick. You could regrind the spine some as well, any bench grinder would probably work. You could maybe use heat and prying to remove the old scales.
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> Yeah, my that was the plan with all of that, but my bigger issue is the bow in the blade. See how it pulls away from the square?
> 
> - ToddJB


Oh, I see it now. I used the three pin vise straightening technique for my blade (which warped like crazy due to the chain on only one side). Something like this:






I used dowels for my pins so they would give a little and hopefully stress the blade a bit less.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hey Guys, I'm home. Ken's right I been treasure hunting all day. Did pretty good. Looks like a lot happened while I was gone. Thanks for all the glittery advice. Just something I wanted to know, future reference.  I did a box several years ago for a friend with his army unit patches routered on the lid. I then filled the router cuts with glitter glue before polyurethane. Looked nice!

Progress pic's and name assignment. This is easy! The OP says have progress pic's in by Oct. 1 then I assign names. It don't say you have to wait til then to send them. So if you want to start sending them, go ahead! If I get the progress pic's early, I see no reason to wait to assign names. As I get them, I'll update the OP with a "P" meaning I got a progress pic. Sound fair? I really like the idea of being able to have time to personalize.


----------



## papadan

Jeff, don't keep me waiting! Whacha find good today?

Progress pic on it's way!


----------



## jeffswildwood

There was lots of knives in several states. Old marking gauges and antique draw knives. A little more rusty where I drooled on them. I picked out a set of calipers, inside outside, and did my best negotiating skills. You know, show interest, talk price, walk away and come back and get a better deal. I came back and they were gone. I did pick up one sharp item but it's a gift. Wife found a really nice antique tea pot for her stove. So much stuff it was overwhelming!


----------



## papadan

Ooooooo…....I like sharp things! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So really I'm sure Jeff would make the call Dave that you probably will ship fine.


Well, apparently my not-very-far-along picture plus a story convinced him, since there's a P by my name now.


----------



## papadan

I didn't even tell him a story, I just threatened him! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So really I'm sure Jeff would make the call Dave that you probably will ship fine.
> 
> Well, apparently my not-very-far-along picture plus a story convinced him, since there s a P by my name now.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek





> I didn t even tell him a story, I just threatened him! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


You guy's were just too persuasive for me. )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well I don't have a 'P' so I'm still in the danger zone.


----------



## doubleG469

I need an F for finished! I would like a name so I can do some personalization. well I am not really finished, I need to go back and polish up my blade, trying to decide between mirror or satin finish. What do you guys prefer?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> And I m going to have to find out who I m shipping to so I can laser-engrave their name onto it, because all the best glittery prison shanks have names on them, right?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, in all my years I never had one with my name on it. The one I worried about was the one that said "to whom it may concern". ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> I need an F for finished! I would like a name so I can do some personalization. well I am not really finished, I need to go back and polish up my blade, trying to decide between mirror or satin finish. What do you guys prefer?
> 
> - doubleG469


F you Gary.

Sorry but you asked for it )))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Today is fun and experiment day. Trial and error for a handle. Going to see what I can "turn" out. )


----------



## doubleG469

> I need an F for finished! I would like a name so I can do some personalization. well I am not really finished, I need to go back and polish up my blade, trying to decide between mirror or satin finish. What do you guys prefer?
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> F you Gary.
> 
> Sorry but you asked for it )))))
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey you better watch it, I haven't started designing your tote. You may end up with a my little pony tool tote.


----------



## papadan

Do it Gary, I gotta see Kenny with a MLP tote, I really need a good laugh.


----------



## doubleG469

> Do it Gary, I gotta see Kenny with a MLP tote, I really need a good laugh.
> 
> - papadan


I might be forced in that direction, just went out to work on the lay out and the wood is way too wet to work with. Anyone got any fancy drying ideas I can try?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Do it Gary, I gotta see Kenny with a MLP tote, I really need a good laugh.
> 
> - papadan
> 
> I might be forced in that direction, just went out to work on the lay out and the wood is way too wet to work with. Anyone got any fancy drying ideas I can try?
> 
> - doubleG469


You don't need a large chunk for scales or a handle so do the oven thing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The oven is the right choice but to do it right you need to put them in around 200 degrees for 24hours'ish.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, I had another project I really wanted to finish before I started this one and I got that done and shipped. Far more important to me than this project. However, I have not been a complete slacker. All week last week I was playing with my stabilization and casting rigs and have had fun. Yesterday I built three knives. I still have to sand two of them and one of them for sure will be on the swap. This one is mine. I've had this blank for a loooooong time and finally built it. I made the scales last week. This isn't the same type of knife as my swap so I feel it's ok to post.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Cool knife there Dave. Post more pics.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ok, I had another project I really wanted to finish before I started this one and I got that done and shipped. Far more important to me than this project. However, I have not been a complete slacker. All week last week I was playing with my stabilization and casting rigs and have had fun. Yesterday I built tree knives. I still have to sand two of them and one of them for sure will be on the swap. This one is mine. I've had this blank for a loooooong time and finally built it. I made the scales last week. This isn't the same type of knife as my swap so I feel it's ok to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


Dave, that is one sweet knife. So you had it a long time? well worth the wait I'm sure!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Spent about 4-5 hours over a lathe  today. Made three handles for one knife blade. First was oak, then maple then walnut. That way I can pick the one I like the best. Happy with all three but one I really did like the feel of. It will be going out in the swap. Little shaping, shining and sharpening and I'll be a solid 75%. I sent myself a "progress pic". )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How did rookie turning go Jeff? Tools hold up ok?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's a close up of the handle Bill. Anything in particular you're wanting to see on that one?


----------



## builtinbkyn

No. Just more pics


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Last teaser. This might actually go to someone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually if I don't send my progress pic that means I get to keep my stuff right?? 

Progress pics taken but not sent. Pondering…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

> How did rookie turning go Jeff? Tools hold up ok?
> 
> - ki7hy


Smooth as silk. I think with more experience I could have done better but I am really happy with my learning curve. Someone will be getting my first LJ turning project. The tools are amazing! Seasoned oak was no problem for them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent Jeff. Sounds like you had some fun too! Exactly what I was hoping for. Can't wait to see what you did.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, check your E-mail for a P/P teaser. Let me know what you think!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Replied…and yep! Cool stuff! I think we are going to have a turning freak on our hands soon! I love turning so I approve turning into a turning freak.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have always heard it was addictive…...it is! ))


----------



## papadan

That was my very first woodworking tool. Then found out you need a whole lot more than just a lathe. :-(

Hey guys, a heads up for everyone. Rebar will harden under normal conditions. Can't show proof because of the swap, but trust me when I say "Cherry red - hard as my head!"


----------



## jeffswildwood

Years ago I worked in a mine products factory. I would have to run a forger making bolt heads on 42-72 inch rebar.
Usually #6 or #7. Hot! The heads would harden after heating. They had to, they kept mine roofs from falling in! An average day was 6000-7000 bolts in an eight hour shift!


----------



## HokieKen

Well I'll be… I've always heard rebar is a very low C mild steel and worthless for tool making. This internet is a very strange source of knowledge :-0


----------



## HokieKen

Glad to hear you and the lathe are getting along Jeff! As I've siad before, it's about the most fun you can have in the shop IMO. Looking forward to seeing what you're making


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have a couple goals for the lathe. 1) a home made chess set, I've wanted to do one forever. 2) I was invited to be a vendor at Tazewell's Octobrewfest coming up. I don't have any stock ready but next year I plan to have a table full of hand turned beer mugs for sale. I think that would be a very hot seller! You want your beer in a red solo cup or a hand crafted wooden beer stein.

Octobrewfest- they close off main street and vendors of hand made crafts and makers of craft beer set up all along it. Pay an entry fee and sample all the craft beer you can handle! Even have a live band. I had to work last year but this year-game on!


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm when is this Octoberbrewfest of which you speak Jeff? Sounds like my kinda place


----------



## papadan

Been a long time since I've been to Tazewell, used to have family in Middlesboro.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I believe it's October 7th. Here is a link. https://www.facebook.com/Mainsttazewell/ Would love to see you here.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I looked it over and several brewers have got on board. Two bands. A metal band and bluegrass band if I read it right. My Sons house is at the end of main street, I'll put a tag around my neck that says "if found, return to this address".


----------



## DavePolaschek

Every time I think about building a lathe, I end up making something round with my spokeshaves and say to myself, "that was too easy. I'll do the lathe later." One of these days I'll probably get the bug, but for now, round-ish is plenty of fun for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rock and roll Jeff! I'll take making mugs over mowing yards any day!


----------



## doubleG469

I have finally talked the wife into "letting" me spend my own money on a lathe. Within reason, so cost is a factor, I have to find a nice lathe. I am thinking something with variable speed, and reverse are two of my biggest wants. I know this is a knife swap but you guys talk amongst yourselves and maybe I can pick up some nuggets to use in my search.


----------



## waho6o9

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/tls/d/turncrafter-commander-12in/6282245136.html

A little spendy Gary but it should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's not bad Waho. The bed looks pretty short. Is that one of the Mini lathes for just pens or small stuff or??

Gary if pens are your main staple then all the pen extras are good for sure.

What's your budget Gary and what do you want to turn. We can help you for sure.


----------



## waho6o9

I'm not sure but the sellers has a lot of extras


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Waho if pens are Gary's goal that is a stellar deal.


----------



## bobasaurus

First knife is getting finish coats on the handle now (first coat went on good, second coat I put on too thin and it streaked… I'll have to sand it back tomorrow and try for a third). Second knife has epoxy drying on the handle, and still needs shaping.


----------



## waho6o9

Yup and a good starter lathe for him


----------



## builtinbkyn

> First knife is getting finish coats on the handle now (first coat went on good, second coat I put on too thin and it streaked… I ll have to sand it back tomorrow and try for a third). Second knife has epoxy drying on the handle, and still needs shaping.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Today I re-finished my knife handle. Didn't like how it turned out the first time - I used my mix of BLO/bees wax/mineral spirits. I've used it on a few things, but it just didn't pop the wood I used for the knife. So I went with what I've used on pens - BLO followed by BLO with Ca. I really like how this worked. Just have to keep the applicator moving and get everything covered well before the Ca hardens.

Had to be in the shop anyway. The guy picked up my planer this afternoon.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen and Bill send them over!!!

Bill where's your knife pics now? Lol

This thing has like a month and a half left. It's crazy how far everyone is along. Especially the lot of you who forged their own. I applaud you all.

In all honesty I could ship tomorrow but I have a bonus to do which takes some skills I have yet to acquire so it might be tough for me but I just built thee knife so I have some testers for this.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> In all honesty I could ship tomorrow but I have a bonus to do which takes some skills I have yet to acquire so it might be tough for me but I just built thee knife so I have some testers for this.


Wait, you mean you didn't build the bonus first? I figured my bonus required use of tools I've never used before, as well as hardware I didn't have, plus skills I've never tried before, so I did that first. Heck, if I can't knock out a glitter-encrusted prison shank for someone at the last minute, I haven't learned *anything* from you guys.

;-)


----------



## doubleG469

I have no interest in turning pens, and that's a main reason I have skipped on that one. Others I see locally are HF $300 lathes that some guy has had for 8 years and wants $325.. Makes no sense.

I'd like to stay under a grand for everything, tools, chucks and lathe if possible.

edit: and I don't know if I necessarily want a "used" lathe, I have seen how most people treat their tools and it's not always a plus.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Allen and Bill send them over!!!
> 
> Bill where's your knife pics now? Lol
> 
> This thing has like a month and a half left. It's crazy how far everyone is along. Especially the lot of you who forged their own. I applaud you all.
> 
> In all honesty I could ship tomorrow but I have a bonus to do which takes some skills I have yet to acquire so it might be tough for me but I just built thee knife so I have some testers for this.
> 
> - ki7hy


Looking at the progress pics I have got so far, there is some amazing stuff being made. I'm in the same boat Dave, my bonus requires learning new skills. I would like to hear from the quiet members of the swap. Hear how things are going.

Lessons learned on the lathe yesterday. 1) An "out of round" log, even small will have that puppy jumping up and down. 2) if the ends are too soft, (spalted maple) it will go airborne! My neighbor thought I got mad and threw it.


----------



## HokieKen

This is the Delta lathe that I have Gary. Highly recommended.

This Nova is a pretty popular model with good reviews and comes in quite a bit cheaper. Has all the features you're looking for too.

This HF lathe was the first one I owned. You have to change belt to change speed and no reverse. But, for the money, you simply can't go wrong.

You definitely want to pick the G3 chuck package up at Woodcraft while it's 50% off this month. G3 is the most popular chuck and has a wide range of jaws readily available. The 4 sets of jaws makes the package a great deal.

Finally, talk to Dave (ki7hy) about tools. I think he still has the materials to make a set or 2 of his carbide tools. You will want some HSS tools and you NEED to learn to sharpen them. But the carbide tools are an incredible value that will get you up and turning out good stuff in an afternoon. Not kidding at all. You can turn a project with them faster than you can learn to use a spindle gouge.

The Comet lathe, Dave's tools and the G3 package should bring you in well under your $1000 budget. Save the excess though 'cause you'll want to pick up some HSS tools to complement the carbide ones!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> This is the Delta lathe that I have Gary. Highly recommended.
> 
> This Nova is a pretty popular model with good reviews and comes in quite a bit cheaper. Has all the features you re looking for too.
> 
> This HF lathe was the first one I owned. You have to change belt to change speed and no reverse. But, for the money, you simply can t go wrong.
> 
> You definitely want to pick the G3 chuck package up at Woodcraft while it s 50% off this month. G3 is the most popular chuck and has a wide range of jaws readily available. The 4 sets of jaws makes the package a great deal.
> 
> Finally, talk to Dave (ki7hy) about tools. I think he still has the materials to make a set or 2 of his carbide tools. You will want some HSS tools and you NEED to learn to sharpen them. But the carbide tools are an incredible value that will get you up and turning out good stuff in an afternoon. *Not kidding at all. You can turn a project with them faster than you can learn to use a spindle gouge.*
> 
> The Comet lathe, Dave s tools and the G3 package should bring you in well under your $1000 budget. Save the excess though cause you ll want to pick up some HSS tools to complement the carbide ones!
> 
> - HokieKen


Ill second this!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll agree with Kenny. This is on sale for another few days. I say grab it and get the adaptor needed when you land on a lathe.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/nova-g3-chuck-package

I also think my lathe tools are the best value for a new turner since you don't have to get tools and a whole sharpening rig. Sharpening round stuff is much harder than not sharpening at all.

Not sure you really "need" reverse. Depends on what you're doing I suppose.


----------



## builtinbkyn

No need to rush on the chuck. Amazon always has them at a better price.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You actually get two more chucks on the Woodcraft deal.

Edit* two more jaws.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I see that now Dave. That is a pretty good deal with the extra jaws.


----------



## PPK

Quick over-excited rant: 
I have never owned a bench grinder till this week. I picked up one at Harbor Freight and replaced the coarse wheel with a buffing wheel. Holy cow, I don't know what I've been doing all this time without a buffing wheel… Brass never looked so good…


----------



## PPK




----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll be honest Bill, the two extra jaws you get with the package aren't used much however I have used them both and was happy I had them around.

Looking at what Gary makes and sells (cutting boards) I could see the cole jaws coming in handy for him for sure seeing as he will likely explore bowls to go with the consumer stuff he sells now. I mainly use the 2" jaws or the worm screw but on occasion pull out the others. I think it's a decent deal for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Did you make that bolster Pete? Is that your swap knife?

Excellent job dude!


----------



## HokieKen

> Quick over-excited rant:
> I have never owned a bench grinder till this week. I picked up one at Harbor Freight and replaced the coarse wheel with a buffing wheel. Holy cow, I don t know what I ve been doing all this time without a buffing wheel… Brass never looked so good…
> 
> - PPK


Everyone should have at least one bench grinder for sure. I have 2 and use both very regularly.


----------



## HokieKen

With the Nova package, you basically pay an extra $60 over Amazon's price for 3 extra sets of jaws. I guess the value depends on whether or not you use the jaws…

Nice work Pete!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have one grinder and one buffer and they are worth it.

If you are turning projects for sale, like craft stuff, you probably will want the jaws. Just my .02

For just handles and shop stuff, you probably don't need them….maybe the pin jaws.


----------



## PPK

Yup, I made the bolster. Cut it out of a huge chunk of brass round stock with my sawzall… and then pinned it with a brass pin & some solder. You actually can't even see the pin/solder joint after polishing it all up… No, not the swap knife. It's for my wife. Anything to get her to peel me more potatoes for potato pancakes, ya know?


----------



## HokieKen

Just a tip Pete, depending on what wood you use for scales, the buffing wheel can make it shine too… Especially oily exotics like Rosewoods.


----------



## doubleG469

> Looking at what Gary makes and sells (cutting boards) I could see the cole jaws coming in handy for him for sure seeing as he will likely explore bowls to go with the consumer stuff he sells now. I mainly use the 2" jaws or the worm screw but on occasion pull out the others. I think it s a decent deal for sure.
> 
> - ki7hy


Exactly, a client has asked for me to make a custom rolling pin to go with the latest Cherry board I made. And looking at the excess hardwood I have I decided that's not a bad way to use what would be scraps.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got nine progress pic's, getting close! May get to assign names soon after all. )


----------



## PPK

> Got nine progress pic s, getting close! May get to assign names soon after all. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yeah, I totally need to know if I have to stuff my package full of North Dakota stuff for certain people


----------



## papadan

Yeah Pete, I never got a package from a foreign state before! ;-) Oh, and good looking knife!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> - PPK


Really nice work Pete. That knife is way to badass to be peeling potatoes. Send it my way and it will be slicing through buttery steaks with aplomb. I have a good potato peeler in mind for the trade


----------



## HokieKen

I have access to a Rockwell tester here at work so I decided to bring my blade in because I was curious what the hardness ended up being. It's about 60-61. So I'm guessing my Goodwill toaster oven's temperature scale is off. I knew to check it but I didn't have a thermocouple handy and I'm impatient so….

Allen/Dan/whoever, is there any danger in trying to draw a temper by just another cycle in the oven? I know normally it goes in right after heat treat but… The hardness doesn't really concern me for how the knife will be used. I'm just concerned that being that hard it may be difficult to sharpen for some folks. Would torching the spine be preferable? Bear in mind that the bevel is ground to a sharp edge. Not honed yet but a sharp edge…

On a side note, I was putting the knife in my back pocket to walk out to the tester when I jabbed the tip directly into my left ass cheek. Bled enough to make my panties wet… ;-0 I've had a tetanus shot recently so I guess I'll live.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think you can heat it and let it air dry if you watch for whatever magical color you want Kenny but I'll let the masters chime in. I'm mostly commenting on how you're trying to one up my AZ polish with VA ass blood polish. Still giggling over this!


----------



## HokieKen

And it's O1 steel if that matters.

I've read that too Dave. I've read a lot of stuff that was BS though ;-P I know for a fact that Dan and Allen know their crap though so I'm hoping they've got something for me.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Probably should have put it in your front pocket Kenny. Much smaller target there :O


----------



## HokieKen

Smaller but less robust. Not worth the risk! ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> I think you can heat it and let it air dry if you watch for whatever magical color you want Kenny…
> 
> - ki7hy


Wait… were you talking about the knife or my bloody ass?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The steel Kenny, your ass is already hot.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Probably should have put it in your front pocket Kenny. Much smaller target there :O
> 
> - builtinbkyn


"Oh wait….that's a toothpick." Immediately came to mind. Bonus points if you can name the movie.


----------



## bobasaurus

> I have access to a Rockwell tester here at work so I decided to bring my blade in because I was curious what the hardness ended up being. It s about 60-61. So I m guessing my Goodwill toaster oven s temperature scale is off. I knew to check it but I didn t have a thermocouple handy and I m impatient so….
> 
> Allen/Dan/whoever, is there any danger in trying to draw a temper by just another cycle in the oven? I know normally it goes in right after heat treat but… The hardness doesn t really concern me for how the knife will be used. I m just concerned that being that hard it may be difficult to sharpen for some folks. Would torching the spine be preferable? Bear in mind that the bevel is ground to a sharp edge. Not honed yet but a sharp edge…
> 
> On a side note, I was putting the knife in my back pocket to walk out to the tester when I jabbed the tip directly into my left ass cheek. Bled enough to make my panties wet… ;-0 I ve had a tetanus shot recently so I guess I ll live.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, an RC of 60 is about right for a knife… why do you want to change it? I would leave it as-is. You can temper it softer anytime though. Just heat it back up a little warmer than before (using the oven again). 400 deg F is about RC 60, 425 deg F would be softer, etc. I've never done a knife over 425, and I only use the higher temp when I need to unbend a warp.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> The steel Kenny, your ass is already hot.
> 
> - ki7hy


You guys need a private moment or something? lol


----------



## HokieKen

> "Oh wait….that s a toothpick." Immediately came to mind. Bonus points if you can name the movie.
> 
> - ki7hy


Up in Smoke


----------



## HokieKen

> The steel Kenny, your ass is already hot.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> You guys need a private moment or something? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Put the claws away Bill. Your ass is hot too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> "Oh wait….that s a toothpick." Immediately came to mind. Bonus points if you can name the movie.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Up in Smoke
> 
> - HokieKen


Yep


----------



## builtinbkyn

> The steel Kenny, your ass is already hot.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> You guys need a private moment or something? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Put the claws away Bill. Your ass is hot too.
> 
> - HokieKen


I've been told that, but not by someone toting a Thor hammer and sporting a blankie cape. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> The steel Kenny, your ass is already hot.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> You guys need a private moment or something? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Put the claws away Bill. Your ass is hot too.
> 
> - HokieKen
> I ve been told that, but not by someone toting a Thor hammer and sporting a blankie cape. lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


The dude that told Bill just said it because he liked his purse.

Which reminds me, dude…with a shop in your knew place you won't need your purse anymore! Awesome!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> The steel Kenny, your ass is already hot.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> You guys need a private moment or something? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Put the claws away Bill. Your ass is hot too.
> 
> - HokieKen
> I ve been told that, but not by someone toting a Thor hammer and sporting a blankie cape. lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> The dude that told Bill just said it because he liked his purse.
> 
> Which reminds me, dude…with a shop in your knew place you won t need your purse anymore! Awesome!
> 
> - ki7hy


Man I need to think three steps ahead. lol

Yeah I'll hang it in there just for posterior …... I mean posterity


----------



## HokieKen

I'll take the rubber boobies if you're getting rid of those Bill!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We all have something we all get made fun of around here. You just have to own it I suppose.


----------



## doubleG469

> Probably should have put it in your front pocket Kenny. Much smaller target there :O
> 
> - builtinbkyn


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## papadan

I…..can't…....even…........type…....from …..all…......the….....laughing…........Kenny stabbing himself in the ass…...and telling about it! rotflmfao Yo dummy…..uh…I mean Kenny, stab your ass with the fillet knife and you will reach the toothpick. ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

Just sent my pics to Jeff. Knife is done except for a final sharpening and polish.


----------



## bobasaurus

Could I take a poll on who might be interested in a left-handed kitchen knife? I know Todd and Dave are lefties, anyone else? It will probably be useful either-handed, but is slightly optimized for lefty use thanks to the single bevel on the left. You would theoretically hold food with your right hand and chop with your left, peeling off food slices to the left.

I didn't realize it was a left-handed knife until after I finished the forging, oops.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Unfortunately this Dave isn't a lefty.


----------



## doubleG469

Nova G3 Chuck Package & NOVA 46300 Comet II Variable Speed Mini Lathe 12-Inch x 16 1/2-Inch

Ordered!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got 'em Allen. Looks great!

Wow, I go mow yards for three or four hours and miss everything. Ken stabbing himself in the rear, Dave bringing back Cheech and Chongs legendary "toothpick", Bids on a certain item in Bills shop, a new finish resulting from the rear stabbing, even what would become of the "man purse"! At least we found out Ken's knife metal is OK. But one thing about it Ken, you tested your blade and….................... ))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great choices Gary.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Was that Dave P that was a lefty? I remember Todd was.


----------



## papadan

Congrats on the lathe purchase Gary! For alls info, I'm a righty. ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

I meant Dave P, my bad.


----------



## papadan

> I meant Dave P, my bad.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I was wondering what was wrong with that guy! ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

> Nova G3 Chuck Package & NOVA 46300 Comet II Variable Speed Mini Lathe 12-Inch x 16 1/2-Inch
> 
> Ordered!
> 
> - doubleG469


Awesome. I'm considering buying that chuck package too. I have a PSI barracuda, and it's just not as nice… sloppier gripping/chucking action and not as many jaw choices. I'm jealous your lathe has speed control, that would be useful. I have to change belts on my old delta.


----------



## ToddJB

Allen, that old Delta can be converted - love my VFD and my G3


----------



## bobasaurus

Todd, your lathe is much nicer. Mine is a delta "homecraft". It's got a long bed, but is otherwise kind of chintzy. The head is leaking oil too, I have to top it up occasionally.

I would have to find a VFD for 110v single-phase motors. I think they exist, but most are for 3-phase 220v, right?


----------



## ToddJB

Allen, that old Delta can be converted - love my VFD and my G3


----------



## ToddJB

Woah, weirdo double post.

I don't know if VFD's come in the single phase to single phase. But 3 phase motors can usually be had for very cheap. Actually, I have a 2 HP that may need a home.


----------



## HokieKen

I think you need some more calipers Todd. How do you measure anything?!


----------



## ToddJB

I can't walk by a good deal on cool calipers, Kenny. Honestly, they are one of the most aesthetically pleasing tools ever made, to my eye.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Was that Dave P that was a lefty? I remember Todd was.


I can cut things either handed. The single-bevel chef's knife I already have is a righty, so a lefty would make a set!

You guys sure are a bunch of Chatty Cathys. 54 unread messages.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You guys sure are a bunch of Chatty Cathys. 54 unread messages.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, yea it has been busy on here today. I like it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Quick over-excited rant:
> I have never owned a bench grinder till this week. I picked up one at Harbor Freight and replaced the coarse wheel with a buffing wheel. Holy cow, I don t know what I ve been doing all this time without a buffing wheel… Brass never looked so good…


Huh. Even a hand-tool neander like me has a bench grinder. I've had it for ages, mostly use a coarse stone for sharpening lawnmower blades, but a wire wheel on one side of it cleans up all sorts of things, too. I've even been thinking about getting a second so I can set up a buffing wheel and a fine wheel for sharpening nice things.


----------



## HokieKen

> Nova G3 Chuck Package & NOVA 46300 Comet II Variable Speed Mini Lathe 12-Inch x 16 1/2-Inch
> 
> Ordered!
> 
> - doubleG469


Great buy Gary! I have no doubt you'll be happy with both and will be thoroughly addicted to turning within 2 weeks ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Allen, that old Delta can be converted - love my VFD and my G3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


How do you get the headstock to lay back like that? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Does this get you all hot-n-bothered Todd? ;-p










In truth, I wouldn't pass a good deal on them either. But, I don't think I've ever bought one in person. Only online. I've seen plenty in antique stores and at flea markets but they're always ridiculously priced.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I must have missed it in 1 of the post but :What is the *P* aside the names mean ?


----------



## HokieKen

*P*ure sexy


----------



## HokieKen

or *P*rogress pic submitted, I can't recall which one…


----------



## HunterDS

> I must have missed it in 1 of the post but :What is the *P* aside the names mean ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Procrastinating.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *P*ure sexy
> 
> - HokieKen


means I don't get one :<((



> or *P*rogress pic submitted, I can t recall which one…
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny :<))



> I must have missed it in 1 of the post but :What is the *P* aside the names mean ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Procrastinating.
> 
> - HunterDS


then I defiantly need a *P* :<))


----------



## PPK

*P*ete approved


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony, several people want their recipients names so they can personalize. I said if I get all the progress pics, I'll send out names early. After all, it says pics due by Oct. 1, but we don't have to wait til then to send them. Send me some and you get the *P*. And were one name closer to sending out names!


----------



## ToddJB

> Does this get you all hot-n-bothered Todd? ;-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In truth, I wouldn t pass a good deal on them either. But, I don t think I ve ever bought one in person. Only online. I ve seen plenty in antique stores and at flea markets but they re always ridiculously priced.
> 
> - HokieKen


You know me so well.

Actually, most of mine have come from buying machinist tool boxes.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pete's practice knife has hit number one! Way to go buddy! I hope this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## HokieKen

I need to be selling machinists' tools not buying them… If you need something in particular, give me a shout.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony, several people want their recipients names so they can personalize. I said if I get all the progress pics, I ll send out names early. After all, it says pics due by Oct. 1, but we don t have to wait til then to send them. Send me some and you get the *P*. And were one name closer to sending out names!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


you can look for mine today sorry I'm slow on this one took long time too figure out what to do LMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> you can look for mine today sorry I m slow on this one took long time too figure out what to do LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


You're not slow Tony. Still 11 days til pics are really due. Couple of guys haven't been on the thread since signing up so they probably won't be submitting their pics early anyway. Most of them are swap vets though so I think we can take them at their word if they say they'll be good to go by ship date. At Jeff's discretion of course…


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, I will for sure do that - I know off the top of my head that I don't have small hole gauges or a depth mic.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I will for sure do that - I know off the top of my head that I don t have small hole gauges or a depth mic.
> 
> - ToddJB


No small hole gauges but I do have an extra 0-6" Starrett depth mic.


----------



## papadan

Yo Kenny, the small set top center, looks just like my wife's legs….....just don't tell her I said so!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*P* sent :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> Yo Kenny, the small set top center, looks just like my wife s legs….....just don t tell her I said so!
> 
> - papadan


Funny, those look like my legs too ;-0


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony, you now the *P* next to your name. Might I add your progress pics look awesome.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, I did it. One Nova G3 chuck en-route to *my* house. Even got caught ordering by the Wife. Didn't even get upset. After all, I just finished pushing the mower three more yards. ))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Jeff! Whoever told you to put your money into that instead of the lousy tools nailed it! ENJOY!

With the craft fairs, that lathe will bring in plenty of money.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. Jeff adds some pens and Pizza cutters and rolling pins to his banks and jewelry boxes and he'll clean house!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yep. Jeff adds some pens and Pizza cutters and rolling pins to his banks and jewelry boxes and he ll clean house!
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds good! I may even be able to make (for me) that chess set I've had on my bucket list for years. ) Just a little walnut, maple and practice!

I bet that gummy cherry would make some NICE pieces!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ on the G3 Jeff i would get it if i wasnt on the search for a bandsaw :<))


----------



## papadan

Hey guys, this has nothing to do with the swap, but I cherish all of your opinions. This is a set I've been working on and want feedback before going forward with it.

Springfield 1911 A1 and a Bloodletter.



















I will be making a holster/sheath in one piece for the set. Opinions? Thoughts? Good or bad, I need to know how I will continue this project or start over. Thanks, Dan


----------



## bobasaurus

I like the look of the grips, Dan. The knife handle looks a bit on the thick side to me, but maybe that's part of the design.

Got the bigger knife completely finished this evening. All sharpened, polished, cleaned, and oiled. The little knife (which is kind of crappy in comparison) has the second coat of finish drying on the handle.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a very beautiful set together they are very very nice looking …if your looking for ideas I always liked shoulder holster the you could put knife sheath right on belt above or better yet below holster :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good set Dan and I think it's a cool idea to have a combo holster.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, that is a wicked looking knife Dan! Great looking set. The scales are perfect on the 1911. I'm with Allen… the knife handle looks awful big. Looks like it would be hard to get a good grip. Other than that, I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## doubleG469

Dan +3 on the knife handle, but the set looks awesome. That inspires me to do some for my sidearms.

I really wished this site would set the pics to enlarge when you click on them. frustrating sometimes to not be able to zoom in and appreciate details.

Edit: but again Dan this is just my "opinion" as I have no real experience in this area… HA! I knew I'd get to reference that post in here somewhere. In all seriousness i really like the set.


----------



## Boatman53

DoubleG if I want to see the pic larger I download it. I use an iPad for everything so I just put my finger on the image till a windo opens that says save/copy. I save then it is in my photo albums and I can zoom in if I want.
Jim


----------



## doubleG469

> DoubleG if I want to see the pic larger I download it. I use an iPad for everything so I just put my finger on the image till a windo opens that says save/copy. I save then it is in my photo albums and I can zoom in if I want.
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


Yes, great suggestion but I do not belong to the church of Apple, so that's a very long process from just clicking on the image and it enlarging. Also then I do not have million photo's of projects saved to my pc.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yes, great suggestion but I do not belong to the church of Apple…
> 
> - doubleG469


We're accepting new members Gary.


----------



## doubleG469

> Yes, great suggestion but I do not belong to the church of Apple…
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> We re accepting new members Gary.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hell no we won't go, hell no we won't go…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think Android has tablets that can do the same Gary, although this site could be plenty better that's for sure.


----------



## ToddJB

> ...although this site could be plenty better that s for sure.
> 
> - ki7hy


Um. Yep.


----------



## papadan

Problem is, the pictures have to be downsized so much to prevent turning sideways that saving these little pics wont show much detail. They look a little fuzzy to me, do camera cards get worn out from use? Only thing I know about Apple is piealamode!

Thanks for all the replies everyone. That knife handle fits my hand perfectly, I know it looks kind of big but comfort and control is what I was shaping for. I'll think about it!


----------



## papadan

Here is a better picture.


----------



## duckmilk

Swiss Army knife? Dowel making knife?

Just kidding ;-) That looks pretty nice Dan.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those were funny Duck!

He must be drinking out of the stein this morning.


----------



## papadan

"Swiss Army Knife" I like that! Dave, you ever see how fast a duck moves it's mouth when eating or drinking? That would be a funny sight with a stein! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Seeing it in-hand, I see why you went that way Dan. It's obviously not meant for "finesse" chores ;-P

Must be for ritual sacrifice… it's a holy knife.


----------



## papadan

Just in case I run out of 45s. LOL I call it a Bloodletter, lets all the blood out while still inserted. LOL


----------



## PPK

^I'd hate to have to clean that knife after using it…

Reminds me of the time I was the designated sticker-man (blooder letter) when we were butchering beef. Grandpa shot the cow, it went down, I ran out to it to stick it, the cow got back up and started charging me. I ran back pretty darn fast… Turned out he'd just grazed its head and knocked it out temporarily. Ok. That was off topic.

Anyway,

I was trying my hand at some wood stabilizing last night. I love trying new things out. I have no idea if this'll work or not: 
.
bake my knife scales for an hour or so (to dry them out all the way),








.
.
then put 'em in some polyurethane and suck out all the air with a *********************************** brake bleeder pump…








.
.
I threw in several varieties of wood, but I'm most curious about the Chinaberry. It has open grain like you wouldn't believe. Kind of pretty though!


----------



## HokieKen

Way to go Pete. I like the *********************************** engineering ;-0 Be sure to keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## ToddJB

Neat!


----------



## duckmilk

Cool idea Pete!



> "Swiss Army Knife" I like that! Dave, you ever see how fast a duck moves it s mouth when eating or drinking? That would be a funny sight with a stein! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


According to my wife, my mouth does move a lot more when I'm drinking.


----------



## papadan




----------



## Ripthorn

I got my working template all made up, picked out my scale material, went over to the steel bin, pulled out the O1, only to discover that the piece I was planning to use was 1" shorter than planned. I looked at some of my go-to places to buy more, but they all had minimum orders and other such nonsense. Then I remembered the MSC (whom I usually dismiss as being too high priced) sent me a promo code. Ends today, cool. Go find what I need, apply code, and I have my needed material coming for $9.60 shipped. Can't beat that!


----------



## papadan

That's good Brian, I would have just shortened the knife by an inch. LOL Don't forget your progress pic so we can get our names. ;-)


----------



## HunterDS

Sent progress pic. Now I can officially procrastinate.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome Pete. Looks like a decent setup. I'm curious how the poly did for you on that.

Only four left to submit progress pics. Excellent job everyone.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Awesome Pete. Looks like a decent setup. I m curious how the poly did for you on that.
> 
> Only four left to submit progress pics. Excellent job everyone.
> 
> - ki7hy


I may be drawing names this week-end.


----------



## papadan

What color ya gonna draw em Jeffry? ;-)


----------



## Ripthorn

I'll try to submit a progress pic soon. I guess I can have stand in steel if need be  I actually made sure to buy enough to make me one, because it's going to be pretty awesome. I can't just shorten it by an inch (actually I could, but whatever), it would compromise my artistic vision!


----------



## papadan

> I ll try to submit a progress pic soon. I guess I can have stand in steel if need be  I actually made sure to buy enough to make me one, because it s going to be pretty awesome. I can t just shorten it by an inch (actually I could, but whatever), it would compromise my *artistic vision!*
> 
> - Ripthorn


Who you tryin to bull********************? LOL JK Take a picture of the metal and send it in as progress.


----------



## HokieKen

All of the guys who haven't submitted pics are swap vets Jeff. I'd say if you ping 'em and just make sure they're still on board, progress pics from them aren't necessary. Except maybe that Todd dude. He's kinda shady when he's hittin' the Keystone…


----------



## doubleG469

Pete how did that set up work for you?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm guessing it worked to a certain extent. Real stabilization impregnates a resin that gets put in an oven to harden but Pete did say it was a *********************************** way so it's probably better than not stabilizing at all. I'm curious too. I won't be switching to poly but I'm still curious.


----------



## papadan

I'm in KY, I know for a fact that **************************************** just soak stuff in CA to stabilize it. Least I do. LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wouldn't argue the fact you're a *********************************** Dan.


----------



## papadan

You would lose if you did! LMAO


----------



## HokieKen

I would argue that there's no such thing as a stable *********************************** in Kentucky!


----------



## papadan

You would lose too.


----------



## papadan

OK, I did a little shaving without hurting the feel of it, how's this, any better.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Night and day better IMO. Looks better too like this.


----------



## HokieKen

You nailed it there Dan! That swell in the center makes it look sexy and I gotta think it feels better in the hand. Very nice!


----------



## bobasaurus

Took some nice pics of the knife yesterday and sent them to friends/family. It's going to be hard to sit on this until the final release date. It's sitting on my dining room table so I can fondle it as I walk by (gently, as it could bite).


----------



## papadan

Ok So now it's back to work on the set. Thanks everyone for their comments and direction.


----------



## PPK

They jury's still out. I do know that a LOT of bubbles came out of the wood. I threw in some white oak, walnut, hickory, and chinaberry. The bubbles came out of the oak and chinaberry the most, followed by the hickory. I had to baby it a lot; keep pumping it down. I know poly isn't the best material to use, but I wasn't about to spend $60 or $80 or whatever it is for a jug of cactus juice. Once the poly dries in (a month) I'll cut into them and see if it penetrated well enough. I don't imagine its gonna dry very fast, being 3/8" thick of poly-saturated wood…. But, for a $20 set up, and being a trial, if its a total flop, I'm not really out anything.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree Pete. Not knocking you're attempt at all. In fact it's the opposite. I'm intrigued and curious.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Pete now you have to worry. lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

I might be wrong but with poly drying in contact with air, it may dry a little quicker then a month. Unless the outside area dry's blocking the inside.


----------



## doubleG469

Pete you sure don't have anything to lose at the least you can bleed your brakes.


----------



## duckmilk

That knife handle looks much better with the shaping Dan. It also looks like it will provide a firmer grip, especially when slippery blood gets on it.

Pete, the oak and chinaberry may take longer to dry than the hickory and walnut, just due to the porosity of the wood. It will be interesting to learn the results. Were they still warm when you put them in the poly?


----------



## HokieKen

So I just got home and found a package from my buddy Jeff. What's inside? Remember when I was jelly of Dave and Todd's sexy cleavers? I ain't no more!










A WM Batty and Sons. Got a nice patina. Just needs a little love and a new handle and that dog'll hunt. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Glad you like it buddy, like I said, rough but seems to show potential. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll get her good for something for sure Jeff ;-)

Y'all remember these?










I bet it's been a decade since I've even seen one. Ate them by the dozens out of the front yard as a kid. Still remember when the tree had to come down. Had no idea what I was witnessing at the time. I gotta tell y'all these things are friggin' YUMMY!!!


----------



## HokieKen

1/2 dozen Chestnuts and a Maple Brown Ale were a welcome end to a pretty worthless day


----------



## papadan

That cleaver don't look anything like a worthless day. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, you're right Dan. The cleaver came along at the same time as the nuts and the beer. It was a bright spot for sure


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny you eat them raw or did you soak them and roast them?


----------



## HokieKen

Raw Bill. I never liked them as well after they were roasted. They're so meaty and buttery. I'm rationing them out like I'm stranded on Mars. They go so well with beer too (never discovered that as a kid!).

There are a few trees around here but this is the first year that someone I know has had a tree that produced. Nobody sells them at the farmer's market or any of the orchards either. The guy who has the tree is retiring next year and moving to St. Johns. I think I may buy his place just for the tree…


----------



## doubleG469

It would almost be worth whatever he asks.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Raw Bill. I never liked them as well after they were roasted. They re so meaty and buttery. I m rationing them out like I m stranded on Mars. They go so well with beer too (never discovered that as a kid!).
> 
> There are a few trees around here but this is the first year that someone I know has had a tree that produced. Nobody sells them at the farmer s market or any of the orchards either. The guy who has the tree is retiring next year and moving to St. Johns. I think I may buy his place just for the tree…
> 
> - HokieKen


Hmmm? Never tried them unless they were roasted. Here, they're always readily available around the Fall/Winter holidays in any supermarket. They were my Dad's favorite after dinner eats along with some fruit and prior to coffee and dessert. He always took on the responsibility of soaking them in water for a few hours and then roasting them in the oven at low heat. He said that was the best way to get them to release their cell. Had to score the shells prior to roasting, so the steam would be allowed to escape and push the shell out away from the meat. I love them too. I'll try eating them un-roasted and report back 

The grammar school I attended had a few trees on the grounds. We kids didn't know anything about them other than to use them as missiles to throw at each other lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

I always ate them raw. Never tried them roasted, they sound good. But be careful you don't get buckeye's.


----------



## HokieKen

Really? Readily available Bill? Geeze, NY really does have everything!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I never ate a chestnut …but as a kid went nuts for chest …on females of course :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Really? Readily available Bill? Geeze, NY really does have everything!
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah. Come Fall and into the Winter, they're in most of the food stores. Remind me around Thanksgiving and I'll send you a few pounds.


----------



## HokieKen

You bet I will! You still gonna be in town at Thanksgiving?


----------



## Lazyman

If those are American Chestnuts and the tree has any decent size, you should try sprouting a couple of them next year to see if you can get one to grow in your yard. You never know, maybe you found one that is blight resistant. If so, its genes need to be propagated.


----------



## HokieKen

They are American Chestnuts Nathan. And they seem to be blight resistant. My alma mater is way ahead of you on the gene propogation thing ;-) In fact, the tree that these came from originated with this program.


----------



## doubleG469

Ken, send me a few. I will get them to sprout and plant a grove here. HAHA


----------



## builtinbkyn

> You bet I will! You still gonna be in town at Thanksgiving?
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll be living in both places until Spring. Not even moving any furniture. I have a lot of things to take care of here in Brooklyn.

I'll send chestnuts so you have them for the holidays.


----------



## papadan

You're not supposed to eat them raw Kenny, even the Christmas song says so! ;-) Do you crack em with the Thor hammer?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You re not supposed to eat them raw Kenny, even the Christmas song says so! ;-) Do you crack em with the Thor hammer?
> 
> - papadan


I know the guy that made that hammer. There would be chestnut dust left in a little pile if the chestnut merely saw that hammer. Not sure that would do him any good.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, send me a few. I will get them to sprout and plant a grove here. HAHA
> 
> - doubleG469


You ain't gettin' none of mine! But, the program I linked above will provide nuts that are ready for planting if you have somewhere suitable for them to grow. I imagine Texas may be a bit to hot and dry though…



> You re not supposed to eat them raw Kenny, even the Christmas song says so! ;-) Do you crack em with the Thor hammer?
> 
> - papadan


Not the Thor hammer but, I did split a couple of them with my new cleaver last night  I usually just bite 'em in half and shell 'em though.



> I ll be living in both places until Spring. Not even moving any furniture. I have a lot of things to take care of here in Brooklyn.
> 
> I ll send chestnuts so you have them for the holidays.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Well, I'll definitely hit you up for those Bill! I'll even roast a few for our Christmas party. Most of 'em I'll just hide in the shop though ;-P


----------



## papadan

Dave, Kenny would just sprinkle the Chestnut dust in his beer! ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

All the more reason to grow a pair (of chestnuts in your yard ;-) !

Thanks for sharing the ACCF info. We studied some of the early attempts done in the 70's when I was in Forestry School but they weren't having much success back then. It's good to see they are making a little progress at least.


----------



## builtinbkyn

OK no more swaps until I can finish my next project. I just ordered these book matched white oak slabs for the dining table I'll be making. The slabs are 102" long so I should end up with a top in the neighborhood of 100" x 38".



















The legs and stretchers will come from these.










Being delivered to Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## HokieKen

Sexy boards Bill. Gonna be a mighty nice table for you to feed all of us on ;-)

But,



> OK no more swaps until I can finish my next project…
> 
> - builtinbkyn


That's a bunch of BS.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hey it's gotta be done by Christmas and I have a lot of things to get done besides the table between now and then - like move for one and get my shop up and running.  Besides I thought this swap was ending in November for a reason.


----------



## builtinbkyn

By the way, these are kiln dried. Ordered from The Lumber Shack. Having a sale right now and free shipping.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... Besides I thought this swap was ending in November for a reason.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


It is. So we can squeeze another one in before the end of the year. You're already signed up. I won't be participating though ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

> I imagine Texas may be a bit to hot and dry though…
> 
> - HokieKen


Why Yes, Yes it is… for almost everything and everybody. Only those nuts out in AZ put us to shame.


----------



## papadan

Thanks for that link Bill. I can't take advantage of the free shipping (ends today) but will be ordering from them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I imagine Texas may be a bit to hot and dry though…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Why Yes, Yes it is… for almost everything and everybody. Only those nuts out in AZ put us to shame.
> 
> - doubleG469


Speaking of AZ and "nuts", I'll finish putting an AZ polish on your tools today and ship them early AM. It's only going to hit 90 today (cold front) so it might take awhile to make the polish.


----------



## PPK

What IS and "AZ" polish, anyway?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> What IS and "AZ" polish, anyway?
> 
> - PPK


If ever there was a question someone will soon regret they asked…..


----------



## KelleyCrafts

AZ polish is a joke (mostly) about how hot it is in AZ and I'll still be out milling wood in 107 temps or in the shop with only a swamp cooler. Speaking of swamp cooler, the swampy portion of a human body will give you best clue on how an AZ polish is made.

I only revealed this when Duckmilk started putting his lips on the stein I made him.

Obviously this is probably mostly a joke.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> What IS and "AZ" polish, anyway?
> 
> - PPK


Some questions are better left unanswered. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Too late


----------



## papadan

> AZ polish is a joke (mostly) about how hot it is in AZ and I ll still be out milling wood in 107 temps or in the shop with only a swamp cooler. Speaking of swamp cooler, the swampy portion of a human body will give you best clue on how an AZ polish is made.
> 
> I only revealed this when Duckmilk started putting his lips on the stein I made him.
> 
> Obviously this is *probably mostly* a joke.
> 
> - ki7hy


ROTFLMAO


----------



## PPK

Uh, yep, some questions are not good questions, contrary to what they always say…


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry if Dave gets your name. You get used to the smell after a few months… mostly… when the shop doors are open.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Thanks for that link Bill. I can t take advantage of the free shipping (ends today) but will be ordering from them.
> 
> - papadan


I think only the sale ends today, but not sure as the Free Shipping says "Limited Time Offer. No minimum purchase."

I've had in mind, making a live edge table for myself for the new digs. So I've been hunting around the net for slabs and following prices. I think they were the best by far. Now some places had huge slabs that I could have made the top from a single piece, but they were almost three times the price and shipping was in the neighborhood of $300. They have some really nice figured black walnut I liked as well, but I think the oak will work best for me.


----------



## duckmilk

> AZ polish is a joke (mostly) about how hot it is in AZ and I ll still be out milling wood in 107 temps or in the shop with only a swamp cooler. Speaking of swamp cooler, the swampy portion of a human body will give you best clue on how an AZ polish is made.
> 
> I only revealed this when Duckmilk started putting his lips on the stein I made him.
> 
> - ki7hy


That's why the first beer I drank out of it kinda had that "skunky" taste.


----------



## doubleG469

It's here, It's HERE! Now I just have to figure out what to do with it! And the chucks!


----------



## duckmilk

Pictures?


----------



## papadan

Congrats on the new lathe Gary! Take you all weekend to put it together. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It s here, It s HERE! Now I just have to figure out what to do with it! And the chucks!
> 
> - doubleG469


I also had one G-3 arrive this evening.


----------



## doubleG469

It's pretty darn well assembled, it'll take all weekend to read the destructions that came with it.



























Getting to know how and when to use which chuck will be more of the battle.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, most of the time you'll either just use the live center that came with it for regular spindle work or the stock 2" jaws on the G3. The other jaws don't get used as much but you will find they are handy if you're doing consumer sales stuff.

I might not be able to build and ship as quick as Amazon but here's a sneak peak of what's headed your way.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm excited for you, Gary. That's a beautiful lathe, wish I had one as fancy and modern. My father is trying to learn turning now, he's having fun throwing pieces of wood across the shop  . I'm not great myself, but I do turn a bowl from time to time and the occasional tool handle.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think it's the funniest thing to do in the shop with your clothes on. Second funnest without your clothes on.


----------



## doubleG469

> I might not be able to build and ship as quick as Amazon but here's a sneak peak of what's headed your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


Hopefully because you don't have a small Asian boy chained to an assembly line for rice rations.

Those look AMAZING definitely nicer looking than the mass produced stuff I saw online. Can not wait for them to get here.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - ki7hy


Gary, what could be better, new lathe, new chuck and a set of AZ Dave's cutters! Your going to love those cutters.


----------



## doubleG469

> I think it's the funniest thing to do in the shop with your clothes on. Second funnest without your clothes on.
> 
> - ki7hy


well now I am worried about transmittal of some strange funk… where have those handles been?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I think it's the funniest thing to do in the shop with your clothes on. Second funnest without your clothes on.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> well now I am worried about transmittal of some strange funk… where have those handles been?
> 
> - doubleG469


Don't ask questions you genuinely don't want the answers to Gary. Pete made that mistake already today.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I might not be able to build and ship as quick as Amazon but here's a sneak peak of what's headed your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Hopefully because you don t have a small Asian boy chained to an assembly line for rice rations.
> 
> Those look AMAZING definitely nicer looking than the mass produced stuff I saw online. Can not wait for them to get here.
> 
> - doubleG469


Not a small Asian boy, no. 

Thank you sir. I'm happy with this set. That mesquite one might be my favorite one I've made to date. This is the first set of the new design and I like it. Feels great in the hand and looks unique. I still have a little more drying time then I'll pull the green tape off and clean them up a bit. Throw on some wax and ship them out. They'll be there soon, not soon enough I know not that you have that lathe sitting there.

Lathe looks awesome buddy. You sir will have a blast.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> well now I am worried about transmittal of some strange funk… where have those handles been?


Again with the questions better not asked…

Some people just don't learn, I guess. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Anyone can make their own version of AZ polish. TX polish is similar, it may penetrate the wood better due to the high humidity, but it won't polish up as nice. Just put your knife scales in your underwear on a hot day in the shop and, Bob's your uncle!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Anyone can make their own version of AZ polish. TX polish is similar, it may penetrate the wood better due to the high humidity, but won t polish up as nice. Just put your knife scales in your underwear on a hot day in the shop and, Bob s your uncle!
> 
> - duckmilk


This ^^^ except tape the blade or put it in a sheath. We don't need another Kenny incident.


----------



## duckmilk

I meant to say, before you glue it to the knife, or you might be "bobbed".


----------



## DavePolaschek

Before you put the glue on the scales too, I hope!


----------



## jeffswildwood

We have four left to send a progress pic. I know it's still early but if you can send a pic I'll get the names out this week-end. I'll try to drop a line to each to see if everything is OK and on coarse. All four are swap veterans so I'm not too worried but I do need to know for sure.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Grats Jeff and Garry on the new lathes. That Nova looks to be a really top notch machine.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

BEAUTIFUL Lathe …sure beats my 46-111 …..BUT I picked it up at public sale for 65.00 ….sooo its not too bad …..nova puts pride into their machines ….GRATZ :<))

oh YEAH …nicest set of turning tools I ever seen in my life ….YOU are one lucky man :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I agree Tony, them things are sharp! I might have to send mine in for a handle upgrade! (Not really, I like mine too much. I wish they were pimpin' the lasered logo though ))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the kind words Tony. Kenny, I even want to trade in my set for the new design. I like this design a lot. All the effort and brain racking paid off I think.

USPS says Gary will have his tools by Monday. Not bad since he ordered them last Monday.

These come in at around 23" long. Handle is 16". Here they are in all their glory.


----------



## HokieKen

You outdid yourself there Dave. Absolutely beautiful handles. I can say firsthand they work wonderfully!

My Bro-in-law and I signed up for an "amazing race" where we're camping. We won . He got free camping and I got a Pelican elite cooler 

Now I'm having a beer in the shade and playing with my carving tools. It's a hard life….


----------



## duckmilk

Nice looking handles on those Dave! Look solid.

So was the "amazing race" a race to the beer cooler?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You outdid yourself there Dave. Absolutely beautiful handles. I can say firsthand they work wonderfully!
> 
> My Bro-in-law and I signed up for an "amazing race" where we re camping. We won . He got free camping and I got a Pelican elite cooler
> 
> Now I m having a beer in the shade and playing with my carving tools. It s a hard life….
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree with Ken, You are going to love these, They are really smooth. Even a "lathe rookie" like myself can tell a difference. 

Everyone sure is quiet tonight. Tough day working on projects? I would have liked to but I did duty with the VFW. Did two flag ceremonies for a cause. A POW flag left Virginia today en-route to all 50 states. I was in the honor guard in two cities. It was really hot!


----------



## HunterDS

> Everyone sure is quiet tonight. Tough day working on projects?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Lots of overtime this weekend. My modeling career never took off so i gotta fund my tool addiction somehow. In the process of shaping my 3rd (personal) knife. Waiting on a part for bonus item to be remade.


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks guys, I just hope I can do some justice to those tools. I am afraid that they will be the nicest things to touch that lathe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You'll do fine Gary. Carbide is very easy. Just have more sanding in the end but you'll be turning right away.

Remember, my wife turned a very nice cherry bowl her first time turning using carbide only. She was too nervous to use the HSS tools. I was there to guide her some but she did it herself.

It's definitely easy for starting to turn. I use both carbide and HSS combined regularly.


----------



## doubleG469

So not a swap item, but while waiting for Dave's tools to get here I decided to get a project done I picked up a few weeks back.































































Letting epoxy set up and I'll finish it off tomorrow night.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, that looks impressive! Nice job!


----------



## papadan

Dammit Gary, you put a right hand handle on that hatchet, it was supposed to get a left hand handle! Never epoxied a handle before, I doubt it will hold all that well. Epoxy gets hard and brittle and will crack and release when hitting the logs. Make sure you wedge it also.


----------



## doubleG469

> Dammit Gary, you put a right hand handle on that hatchet, it was supposed to get a left hand handle! Never epoxied a handle before, I doubt it will hold all that well. Epoxy gets hard and brittle and will crack and release when hitting the logs. Make sure you wedge it also.
> 
> - papadan


It is, I just had some gaps on the side and to the front so I used the epoxy as filler and to add stabilization. I don't know how it will hold up but hey it was 2hours on a Sunday so it can always be re-done.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job Gary. I've had fits trying to fit handles to tools. It's harder than it appears, at least to me.
Now go chop something!


----------



## HokieKen

This just followed me home


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nice job Gary. I ve had fits trying to fit handles to tools. It s harder than it appears, at least to me.
> Now go chop something!


I'm with Duck. It's a nice whacker.

I generally make handles as tight as I can get them, which sometimes isn't very, because I get too enthusiastic with the spokeshaves, then I wedge the bejeebers out of the handle. Almost never split one badly enough that I have to replace it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It must have wheels on the bottom of it, right, Kenny?


----------



## duckmilk

That looks like a monster Kenny. So the head and motor slide up and down the post?


----------



## HokieKen

Has wheels now Dave:










That's the only way I could get the beast in the garage by myself. Had to pull the motor to lay it down. I guess the tear-down started early!



> That looks like a monster Kenny. So the head and motor slide up and down the post?
> 
> - duckmilk


It is a beast Duck. I think the column is mist of the weight. Yes, table is fixed and the head slides up and down on column. Was well maintained from what I can tell but definitely modified for production work. Table sucks, other than that ut could be used right now. I'm planning a full tear down and inspect with new bearings and a paint job. And a new table or heavy mod to this one before I make her sweat.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> This just followed me home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That thing is a beast!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Axe Gary. That'll break some stuff!


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks Kenny, I will trade ya!


----------



## MikeB_UK

Just to help Jeff shame you into sending progress pics.

Even I managed to stick some bits of wood together









Picture taken at a distance to hide as many mistakes as possible, I tried taking it in the dark but couldn't get the flash turned off


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just to help Jeff shame you into sending progress pics.
> 
> Even I managed to stick some bits of wood together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Mike that is a beautiful set of knives! I really wish we could have got some international members. Thanks for the help but I'm not trying to "shame" anyone into sending pic's. After all, the OP says they have until Oct. 1 and I have to honor that also. I only need two more and its game on for sending names for recipients! From what I have seen so far, there are going to be some remarkable items coming out of this swap.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow Mike. Echoing Jeff, that is a beautiful set. Heck I'll drop out of this swap and we'll have our own ;-P Seriously, really nice work.


----------



## HokieKen

+3 Mike! Beautiful set you have there. Did you do the blades yourself or are they purchased blanks? I like the handle shapes a lot.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW Mike ….GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent job Mike. Those are awesome!


----------



## doubleDD

Awesome knives. Looks like some good stainless steel blades.


----------



## ToddJB

Mike, nice knives.

They really compare to what I started working on last night.










Only the finest pine and sawzall blades for you guys. Don't worry, I'm keep the section with painters tape - you guys arent worth that much to me


----------



## HokieKen

I hope you put the knot in the scales Todd. I like that Red Damascus steel too!


----------



## MikeB_UK

Dammit, upstaged by Todd 

Kenny, Bought the blanks in, I have a feeling that if I try forging anything I'll burn the house down.
Should have got some blanks with pin holes for a bolster, I'll know better next time.

Cheers all, trust me, they don't look quite as good close up


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, those carbide tools are a thing of beauty. Where did you get the inserts?


----------



## papadan

Great set of knives Mike!

Todd…ya done got me all hot and horny!

Kenny, get busy, I want to live long enough to see that old DP up and running. I'll post a picture later, but I just paid $4.92 at an auction for a brand new in the box 1969 Skil 3/8" dill. It is one of the first Drive-R-Drill models. It is double insulated, reversing, and variable speed. It even has a plastic housing that is lifetime guaranteed not to break.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Todd, looks like you're going to show us all up on this swap.

Allen, I order the cutters on eBay. I'm not proud to say they come from China. The bars they are attached to are just 8' long 303 stainless cut to length and then I grind in space for the inserts and tap them. I have 15 more sets worth of materials right now I'm building out but I gave 8 sets worth of bars over to a buddy's machinist so I should have some where the slots for the cutters were machined in. It's a trial run to see what they would cost and if it's worth it to me to spend the money.

I'm not going to kid myself here. Making tools is like selling ice to eskimos, so I'm not going to retire doing this. My tools are just as good as easy wood tools, the only difference are mine look better and I use AZ wood exclusively.


----------



## papadan

Your tools are better than the Chinese made ones Dave. I tried the carbide tools but don't care for them. I'll just stick to my Sorby HSS.


----------



## ToddJB

Dave are you anywhere near AZ Carbide - https://azcarbide.com/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Your tools are better than the Chinese made ones Dave. I tried the carbide tools but don t care for them. I ll just stick to my Sorby HSS.
> 
> - papadan


Thanks Dan. Carbide tools have their place for sure. I would probably never have owned any if my 83 year old father in law never started trying to being a turner. That dude couldn't sharpen an even bevel on the gouges and not even a straight one on the bevel edged flat tools so I was going to buy him some EWT carbides until I saw the price and just built some. The supplies I originally went with I could build 4 sets (12 tools) for the price of one of theirs. So I built myself a set. I use both HSS and carbide depending on what I'm doing. Most of the time I turn there's 4 or 5 tools under the lathe bed I have grabbed from the rack when I'm done. So I mix it up for sure.

I use better materials now then I did when I started but it's still the same tool essentially. They just cost me more to make now. Still far better looking than the EWT versions (I might be biased) and I sell mine for less.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave are you anywhere near AZ Carbide - https://azcarbide.com/
> 
> - ToddJB


I've never dealt with them Todd but they are in the same city I live in. I have thought about reaching out to them to see if I can get a bulk deal.

I'm redoing my website, actually it's done but I don't have it up. I want to get inventory done so I have stuff to list. I think I'm going to add cast blanks and stabilized stuff to the inventory as well. I just spent a small fortune on 16 LBs of alumilite to get some casting done.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I want to see if these actually sell well enough before I get in with a carbide maker. Being local definitely helps though for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I went to the site Todd which I've been to before and I could have sworn they were in Chandler, AZ….I can't find it on there now. The site looks different since the last time I went so maybe they rebuilt it? So maybe they aren't in the same city. I could be wrong on that now.


----------



## HokieKen

In the about section on the site, it says the company was sold in May of this year Dave. I didn't see a location anywhere. But it could have been moved when sold…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That would explain it. They also added bulk pricing but it's still more than I pay for the inserts I get 10 at a time. Their bulk pricing is about what I'll sell my replacement inserts for on a one by one basis. I won't make much but still it'll be the cheaper option over EWT $15 tips or even AZ carbide's prices.


----------



## doubleG469

They are here and they look awesome!

I need a face shield and i am ready to turn something!









Like everything else in woodworking the more I watch the more I notice I need!

But here goes the journey! Funny is i kept searching the box like 3 times and still no bonus item. Hmm…  hahaha

Thanks Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They look tiny on that counter! Glad you noticed the card. Can't wait to see what you do with them.

Enjoy. You can turn spindle turn stuff IF IT STARTS OFF BALANCED without a face shield. I usually have a respirator and safety glasses on when I spindle turn. I'll do a face shield for bowls until they are hollowed out then switch back to just the glasses and respirator. I didn't have a face shield on at all when I turned those tools.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those came out great. What woods are the handles?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, the card wasn't a good enough bonus?? lol

Allen, from top to bottom.

Mesquite
Citrus
Eucalyptus

All very substantial and very hard woods. Those tools have some heft.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok so how the F9RK do you take the faceplate off? It's brand new and seized on? Wtf is that?

It moves rotation about 1/8 turn then seizes up either direction, allen screw is removed. I'd hate to take a breaker to a brand new unit


----------



## HokieKen

Should come off fairly easily Gary once you get it started. If you've got the set screw out….

...Oh wait, is the spur center in there? If so, you need to knock it out using the knockout bar through the back of the spindle. It's probably the spur center preventing the face plate from threading off.

If that's not it, take a pic and let us see what's going on…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny is probably right. If not, shoot a pic and you'll be up in no time.


----------



## doubleG469

no I finally got it off, it was galled on and almost like it was cross threaded. They are sending a new spindle and faceplate. oh well time to wait some more.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So the thread are no good on it now? The live center should go in the morse taper part not on the threaded part so you could still spindle turn. I'm mainly just getting you to turn something because I rushed those out for you and I want you to use them. lol


----------



## PPK

I had so much fun with that other brass bolstered knife I started in on a boning knife. It'll be a wedding present for my cousin and his to-be wife. My extended family butchers a couple times a year, so I know itll get used a lot. Scales will appropriately be bloodwood. Heh.


----------



## doubleG469

> So the thread are no good on it now? The live center should go in the morse taper part not on the threaded part so you could still spindle turn. I m mainly just getting you to turn something because I rushed those out for you and I want you to use them. lol
> 
> - ki7hy


yes the live center works, and I have started on a candle holder out of a small Mesquite log I had laying in the shop. Those Carbides are very forgiving.

So here's a dumb question, what the heck to do with all the shavings/chips?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks good Pete! That'll be a killer knife.

A lot of my shavings go to the compost bin. My wife will make firestarters with some of them. The rest will go to the trash.

That would be a good forum topic to see what people do. I would be interested.


----------



## HokieKen

I glue all my chips back together so I can use the rest of the blank.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I glue all my chips back together so I can use the rest of the blank.
> 
> - HokieKen


OSB turning….that's some mad skills bro. Beyond my skills by far.


----------



## woodyjoe

Is it too late for a newbie to get into this swap thing?


----------



## duckmilk

If that comes out as nice as your last one Pete, they should be very happy.

Kenny, got to try the cucumber saison Sat. night. They have it on tap now. I was uncertain at the first sip, but by the third, I was enjoying it. It has a really refreshing cucumber taste and is not over powering. Actually, I had two.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hey all, papadan asked me to let everyone know he has been banned from lumberjocks. Don't know the reason but he said he is still in the swap. We just won't hear much from him.


----------



## woodyjoe

> Hey all, papadan asked me to let everyone know he has been banned from lumberjocks. Don t know the reason but he said he is still in the swap. We just won t hear much from him.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I know some metalworking, I will just take his place! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Please let us know what for. That is crazy news.


----------



## Ripthorn

I got my steel today, hopped on the metal bandsaw, then drill press and then belt sander. Two blanks all nicely roughed out, ready for the bevel and then some heat treating. I've got a couple of cool ideas for this swap, we'll have to see how they turn out. Hopefully it's as good as I see it in my mind!


----------



## bobasaurus

Looked like he was fighting with the mods in a few other forums… not sure the details. That sucks though, he was contributing a lot here.

Pete, that looks like a good set of stuff. Ever considered using mosaic pins? Woodcraft sells them now.


----------



## woodyjoe

He got called out by someone and was blamed for starting it. He's gone for good!


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, Jeff is in charge of this swap. It would be his call if you could join or not.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep Jeff's call. I'd say as long as you can show progress pic to Jeff AND promise to behave yourself and NOT GET BANNED like papadan did, Jeff will likely welcome you in. I do hope your as valuable to the thread as Dan was!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If the new guy is coming in then I say we drop Dan for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He was an ass anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Dan who?


----------



## HokieKen

I thought I was going to see a mesquite Texas candlestick when I got up this morning. What gives Gary?


----------



## HokieKen

And no, "mesquite Texas candlestick" is not a metaphor.


----------



## doubleG469

> And no, "mesquite Texas candlestick" is not a metaphor.
> 
> - HokieKen


I was about to get real nervous… No I made a bunch of chips then realized I had no "plan" so this was turning out to be a stick. I put a halt on turning it down to a toothpick and will pick it up on Thursday when the adapter to the chucks arrives from Woodcraft. Oh and side note if you buy the $300 package from them make sure to but the adapter or they are just a bunch of pretty shiny paperweights.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tell you what woodyjoe, I got your E-mail with the info and I understand you have been working on a knife. Send me the progress pic of said knife and I'll add you. It's late but with that you'll be caught up. Let me know.

Only five days left until progress pics are due and I still need two, (or three woodyjoe), Rich and Andy, can you get them to me?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got the lathe out yesterday to do some turning. Went to change the speed and noticed the belt was almost into. Decided to run it until it broke and it held up. Got a belt to replace now. Got my project done and was really happy with the way it came out. I took one look and said "keeper". Sent a pic to one of the members on here who is really good on the lathe for a critique and got a two thumbs up. So, all my swap "stuff" is done, now I can work on the "fluff". I had *seven* goals for myself for this swap and I met every one. I'll tell what the goals were in the reveal.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Jeff!


----------



## HunterDS

> I had *seven* goals for myself for this swap and I met every one. I ll tell what the goals were in the reveal.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Hopefully one was to avoid lacerations.


----------



## doubleDD

Seven goals for a swap project? WOW! My goal is hoping my recipient likes the knife I made for him.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Lathe belt ordered. Only five dollars, ordered two. )


----------



## doubleG469

> Seven goals for a swap project? WOW! My goal is hoping my recipient likes the knife I made for him.
> 
> - doubleDD


+1


----------



## HokieKen

Good idea to get an extra Jeff. Not sure but that was probably the original on there. It was definitely the one on it when I bought it. So, 2 should last you forever ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ... Oh and side note if you buy the $300 package from them make sure to but the adapter or they are just a bunch of pretty shiny paperweights.
> 
> - doubleG469


LOL, sorry about that Gary. I think I suggested buying that chuck while it was on sale but forgot it requires a thread adapter. Jeff, I think you ordered that chuck as well? If so, I hope you ordered the 1"-8 thread adapter to go with it?


----------



## doubleG469

> ... Oh and side note if you buy the $300 package from them make sure to but the adapter or they are just a bunch of pretty shiny paperweights.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> LOL, sorry about that Gary. I think I suggested buying that chuck while it was on sale but forgot it requires a thread adapter. Jeff, I think you ordered that chuck as well? If so, I hope you ordered the 1"-8 thread adapter to go with it?
> 
> - HokieKen


And there are two on there one has a allen set screw one does not, I paid the extra $8 for the one with. And Woodcraft waived the shipping and put it on 2 day delivery. Very nice of them to do so.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Lathe belt ordered. Only five dollars, ordered two. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


if I tried that in 4 years I be saying now what did I do with that damn belt LOL:<))



> Seven goals for a swap project? WOW! My goal is hoping my recipient likes the knife I made for him.
> 
> - doubleDD
> 
> +1
> 
> - doubleG469


+2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^DITTO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

The seven goals were personal goals, *priority is hoping recipient likes what I made*. I did the same with the 1st surprise swap. I made items from swaps I did not participate in. You know, a theme and to prove I could have done those swaps. a goal. Just a thing for me.


----------



## woodyjoe

Thanks Jeff, Progress pic has been sent. I've only made a couple knives before, hope the person that gets it will be happy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Busy morning on the thread. Congrats Jeff. I'm sure everything is going perfect! I always have a good list for each swap as well. First, I hope my recipient is pleased and second, I hope I did something that challenged me with a new skill. Even if I fail and send something else, I want to be challenged.

Great job everyone.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Busy morning on the thread. Congrats Jeff. I'm sure everything is going perfect! I always have a good list for each swap as well. First, I hope my recipient is pleased and second, I hope I did something that challenged me with a new skill. Even if I fail and send something else, I want to be challenged.
> 
> Great job everyone.
> 
> - ki7hy


That's what I meant Dave, challenges!


----------



## doubleDD

Jeff, last time I had a good challenge I told the guy, watch it, or I'll knock you into tomorrow. I woke up the next day and asked what happened.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome aboard woodyjoe :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, last time I had a good challenge I told the guy, watch it, or I ll knock you into tomorrow. I woke up the next day and asked what happened.
> 
> - doubleDD


That's pretty good Dave, been there, done that.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I think you ordered that chuck as well? If so, I hope you ordered the 1"-8 thread adapter to go with it?
> - HokieKen


Ken, sure did, Dave (AZ) had me all set up with links.


----------



## woodyjoe

Thanks for the welcome, Tony.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Welcome woody. Better get crackin'. I hear Jeff is a stickler for the rules lol Don't want to miss any milestone dates.

I wish I was getting some shop time these past few weeks, but just have too many things to accomplish for my move. I'm glad I hopped on the swap right away or I would in no way be able to finish.

But I did do something today toward building my new shop. I picked up a new to me bandsaw from a fellow LJ in NJ. 










It had an issue that the seller wanted to fix prior to sale - replacement of the switch. The part was ordered from Felder USA and installed by a qualified mechanic. I actually picked the machine up from the mechanic's shop. Very happy to have this saw. It will be transported out to it's new home along with the rest of my shop, mid-October.


----------



## duckmilk

> The seven goals were personal goals, *priority is hoping recipient likes what I made*.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Interesting, that was my last priority in the beer swap. First priority was *"OK, I joined, now, how the hell am I going to pull this thing off?"*


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Welcome woody. Better get crackin . I hear Jeff is a stickler for the rules lol Don t want to miss any milestone dates.
> 
> I wish I was getting some shop time these past few weeks, but just have too many things to accomplish for my move. I m glad I hopped on the swap right away or I would in no way be able to finish.
> 
> But I did do something today toward building my new shop. I picked up a new to me bandsaw from a fellow LJ in NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had an issue that the seller wanted to fix prior to sale - replacement of the switch. The part was ordered from Felder USA and installed by a qualified mechanic. I actually picked the machine up from the mechanic s shop. Very happy to have this saw. It will be transported out to it s new home along with the rest of my shop, mid-October.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Bill, it's going to be a lot of work but I bet a lot of fun setting up a new shop.



> Welcome woody. Better get crackin . I hear Jeff is a stickler for the rules lol Don t want to miss any milestone dates.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


 Remember, early is on time-on time is late-and late is wrong. At least thats what they said in the Army.


----------



## doubleDD

Remember, early is on time-on time is late-and late is wrong. At least thats what they said in the Army. 

My favorite time is *Time Out*


----------



## builtinbkyn

> My favorite time is *Time Out*
> 
> - doubleDD


Were you always in trouble Dave? ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yup Jeff. It's already fun planning things.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Bill. I'm excited for you man.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave it used to drive me crazy, formation at 0600 for the company, that means the platoon formation was at 0545, 15 minuets earlier, therefore squad formation was 0530, 30 minuets early, now to be early for that you had to be there by 0515! 45 minuets early so you would be on time at 0600! Temp at Ft. Dix was 5 degrees, freezing. I would loved time out from that insanity! At 515 everyone was there, freezing and waiting for 0600. Ah, fond memories.


----------



## doubleDD

Were you always in trouble Dave? ;-P

-Bill, Yo!......in Brooklyn 

Bill, I was always in trouble for time outs at work. I felt if the men gave 100%, then they deserve an extra break. My team took more breaks than any other, yet performed the best. I miss those days. *NOT*.

Jeff, that makes me laugh but I know where you're coming from.


----------



## HokieKen

This is kinda random but… it's me.

So, me and ToddJB did a little horse-tradin' with some machinists' tools. He sent me several really cool things that are handy and that I didn't have.

But, weirdly the thing he sent that I'm getting the most pleasure from?...










A little oil can! Never had one. Never needed one. Don't need one now. But I want it and I've been squirting the crap out of everything that looks like it might need some 3-n-1.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll trade my oil can for that hammer though Bill ;-). That's a sexy saw. Congrats on that bad boy!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> This is kinda random but… it s me.
> 
> So, me and ToddJB did a little horse-tradin with some machinists tools. He sent me several really cool things that are handy and that I didn t have.
> 
> But, weirdly the thing he sent that I m getting the most pleasure from?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little oil can! Never had one. Never needed one. Don t need one now. But I want it and I ve been squirting the crap out of everything that looks like it might need some 3-n-1.
> 
> - HokieKen


I remember those oil cans. They were really cool. What I remember the most is that distinctive sound it made.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Congrats Bill. I'm excited for you man.
> 
> - ki7hy


Thanks Dave.



> I ll trade my oil can for that hammer though Bill ;-). That s a sexy saw. Congrats on that bad boy!
> 
> - HokieKen


 Yeah it is sexy. I can't wait to get to use it. They make some cool attachments for it too. Hammer has a few videos on YT demonstrating how you can use just the BS to make a chair and a few other things, but the attachments are required :O

Nice oil can. I would be intrigued by it too Kenny. Probably be oiling things that didn't even need oil just to use the little sucker lol


----------



## doubleDD

As long as you brought up oil cans. I inherited these from my dads shop. Like you guys said, once you start to oil something it's hard to stop. I have different oil in each can for different applications.


----------



## doubleG469

> Dave it used to drive me crazy, formation at 0600 for the company, that means the platoon formation was at 0545, 15 minuets earlier, therefore squad formation was 0530, 30 minuets early, now to be early for that you had to be there by 0515! 45 minuets early so you would be on time at 0600! Temp at Ft. Dix was 5 degrees, freezing. I would loved time out from that insanity! At 515 everyone was there, freezing and waiting for 0600. Ah, fond memories.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


My whole family always gives me crap when it's 45 minutes out and I am ready to leave, mumbling "it's time to go we are going to be late." I am happy to hear that I am not the only one who suffers from Military time.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

THATS not an oil can ….that's Dave's special finish formula ….so watch what your putting it on …..LMAO :<)) ,.........also Bill that is one honey of a saw GRATZ :<))


----------



## doubleDD

THAT'S not an oil can ….that's Dave's special finish formula

Hey Tony, that would work great when polishing on the lathe. Now I may have to look for another one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I would ask all to please take a look at the changes to the OP.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What a mess, good choice for the solution Jeff.

I guess I'm out though "in good standing".....


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, well-handled Jeff. It sucks to loose people mid-swap but it's hard enough to herd the cats that are active on the forums. No way anyone can be expected to coordinate people who can't sign into the site especially if it causes the moderator to violate the clear rules that Cricket has posted.

For my part, there's no choice but to add that statement to the OP and leave it there for future swaps. It's not the moderator's call to decide whether or not someone should or should not have been banned. It is the moderator's job to make sure the spirit of the swaps remains what it has always been and doesn't in any way violate the site rules, or even push the envelope and test them for that matter.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> What a mess, good choice for the solution Jeff.
> 
> I guess I m out though "in good standing".....
> 
> - ki7hy


Dave, your not only in good standing, your in GREAT standing! )


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave, your not only in good standing, your in GREAT standing! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Well, let's not push it…


----------



## KelleyCrafts




----------



## doubleG469

Damn someone sure did stir up a hornets nest of trouble. Not saying who or what or when or anything for fear of being permanently banned. JK

Anywho can we get back to the discussion of getting me a name so I can see if there's any personlization to be done for said individual currently in good standing? ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, I am so close,  be patient my friend. I too have some personalizing to do.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha… As one of the leading procrastinators, I will tell you that trying to push a procrastinator into not procrastinating when there is a clear and set deadline is a futile attempt. Learn from this, overachieving only causes frustration.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Haha… As one of the leading procrastinators, I will tell you that trying to push a procrastinator into not procrastinating when there is a clear and set deadline is a futile attempt. Learn from this, overachieving only causes frustration.
> 
> - ToddJB


LOL!!! This is funny. AND True! Probably only funny because it's true.


----------



## ToddJB

As Kenny mentioned we did a little pre-swaping

I think I came out on top










As for the oil can, felt I should share the wealth.


----------



## bobasaurus

What is that thing Todd, a fancy micrometer?


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. To measure the interal depth of the things.


----------



## doubleG469

> Yep. To measure the interal depth of the things.
> 
> - ToddJB


When I want to measure the internal depth of something I either use my finger or my p.. wait that could get me banned….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Yep. To measure the interal depth of the things.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> When I want to measure the internal depth of something I either use my finger or my p.. wait that could get me banned….
> 
> - doubleG469


What happens when the depth is >3" Gary?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry buddy. You totally set that up for someone.


----------



## doubleG469

> Yep. To measure the interal depth of the things.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> When I want to measure the internal depth of something I either use my finger or my p.. wait that could get me banned….
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> What happens when the depth is >3" Gary?
> 
> - ki7hy


Well I don't know… never had that happen. Ha I know it'd be futile to call you…

Oh and here's the candle holder I couldn't wait to finish with the correct tools.



















I know it's very amateurish but it was truly a "what will this thing do" project.


----------



## Ripthorn

Nice depth micrometer there. I've got a NOS Starrett in my toolbox that comes out occasionally. There is something about using extremely well built tools that gives so much satisfaction.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not bad Gary for a first turn. How are you liking it? Tools doing well for you?


----------



## HokieKen

> As Kenny mentioned we did a little pre-swaping
> 
> I think I came out on top
> 
> - ToddJB


That makes 2 of us!

Gary, nice work dude! You should have seen the first thing I turned…


----------



## HokieKen

I did recently turn myself a nice charred Oak whiskey tumbler though ;-0


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, that is nice. My first, "what will this thing do" project was a mini dough roller for my Wife. A few more times on it and I seem to be getting better. Buddy, you and I will be learning together!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I did recently turn myself a nice charred Oak whiskey tumbler though ;-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That's awesome Ken, I see a coffee mug,


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You and Gary are doing awesome Jeff.

That tumbler's story is kind of funny…you just aren't needed anymore Kenny. Kind of sad. Might have to fill it with whiskey and drawn it's sorrows.

That is an awesome setup Todd. I would trade a little oil can for that any day!


----------



## doubleG469

> I did recently turn myself a nice charred Oak whiskey tumbler though ;-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


NICE!


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary, that is nice. My first, "what will this thing do" project was a mini dough roller for my Wife. A few more times on it and I seem to be getting better. Buddy, you and I will be learning together!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Ok Jeff let's do this, I have a commission to do a rolling pin to go with the last cutting board I made so that's the challenge.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you need to produce some rings and a bung plug for that beautiful oak keg


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I like the charred oak look for a rustic set Gary.

And if I'm no longer needed as Dave says, that's cool. If I were you, I'd want to turn my own set too. ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Yeah, I like the charred oak look for a rustic set Gary.
> 
> And if I m no longer needed as Dave says, that s cool. If I were you, I d want to turn my own set too. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I am still considering the swap or at least making your tote, a deal is a deal and my buying the lathe kinda bit you in the butt.

I am liked the cleaner look of those white oak set but these are cool as well. Give me some time to get that moister level down on those pieces and I will build that tote.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Gary, that is nice. My first, "what will this thing do" project was a mini dough roller for my Wife. A few more times on it and I seem to be getting better. Buddy, you and I will be learning together!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Ok Jeff let s do this, I have a commission to do a rolling pin to go with the last cutting board I made so that s the challenge.
> 
> - doubleG469


I can do another one I think, but my next challenge is changing an about to break belt! YT has a video showing exactly how to do it.

Ken, don't worry buddy, you are very much still needed. I still need to know how to make that tumbler, and making a steady rest from a set of in line skates! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

My butt is fine Gary ;-)

Better idea… let your lumber dry and give me a while to process some Walnut logs. Then I'll swap you some Oak and Walnut for some Hackberry and we can both make our own.


----------



## doubleG469

Jeff, me too I have to find an inline skate to rob the wheels off.

Kenny that is a deal! I want to make a small saucer/plate out of one of the pieces of Hackberry to have myself but I wont use the pieces I milled up.


----------



## doubleG469

Someone should start a woodturning forum topic for us to chat in, as to not bore these fine knife making gentlemen who care less about turning!


----------



## doubleDD

No worry about starting a separate forum talking about turning with me. I enjoy the lathe almost every day. It's great fill in fun too when your are waiting for glue to dry on another project.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I enjoy all forms of woodworking 
BUT bearing went out in my sander today :<((...new parts are on their way :<)) ...


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I did recently turn myself a nice charred Oak whiskey tumbler though ;-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Nice, when what I'm working on sets on fire it's normally a good indication to stop


----------



## HokieKen

I'm thinking I'm going to make something to hold my knife as a bonus item. How does everyone feel about:


A Box
A Stand
A Belt Sheath
A Neck Sheath
A Blade Sheath (Only covers the blade so knife can be put in pocket/bag)

Other ideas?


----------



## doubleG469

> I m thinking I m going to make something to hold my knife as a bonus item. How does everyone feel about:
> 
> 
> A Box
> A Stand
> A Belt Sheath
> A Neck Sheath
> A Blade Sheath (Only covers the blade so knife can be put in pocket/bag)
> 
> Other ideas?
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait is it big enough to go on your belt? your kneck? or your pocket? I don't see all 3 being an option. But I like stand.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m thinking I m going to make something to hold my knife as a bonus item. How does everyone feel about:
> 
> 
> A Box
> A Stand
> A Belt Sheath
> A Neck Sheath
> A Blade Sheath (Only covers the blade so knife can be put in pocket/bag)
> 
> Other ideas?
> 
> - HokieKen


*All of the above!*  Just kidding Ken, to me a box and/or a sheath is nice. I have a leathercraft set from way back when I was 14 (I'm 60 now) that I will hopefully be getting out.


----------



## builtinbkyn

It's an antique now Jeff ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It s an antique now Jeff ;-P
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I guess just like me, right Bill.


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL like the both of us


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you guys are overachievers…...... imma lazy slacker who bought all parts for my items ….anything will do fine Kenny :<))


----------



## PPK

blade cover! or belt sheath.


----------



## PPK

Stop talking about lathes! Makes me want to get a real one! (I just have a harbor freight thing that doesn't work very well) Just kidding, please do continue. Can't learn without reading/listening/watching, ya know?


----------



## doubleG469

> It s an antique now Jeff ;-P
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Heck he's an antique now…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pete that HF one is plenty good enough unless you are doing big stuff. So you have a real one.

Kenny, depends on what kind of knife really. If it's small then something with a clip so it can go on a belt, apron, or even the side of a bench or table (making something for the clip to slide on). If it's big then belt only probably.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK guys, *here we go! *I now have progress pics in from Andy, missing only Rich. Rich has been in contact with me and said he would have them by fri. but being an old swap veteran, I am 100% sure he is going to stay the coarse, and I know he is working on his project, Soooooo, *This evening I will be pulling names out of an old Maxwell house coffee can and will get them **out tomorrow!* (Sorry, I'm not tech suave enough to use stuff like randomizer).(Old school). They will come by E-mail and I ask that when you get it, send me a reply, a post or a message saying you got it and all is good.

One more favor, don't go fighting over the jeffswildwood project and his "seven goals". )


----------



## PPK

> Pete that HF one is plenty good enough unless you are doing big stuff. So you have a real one.
> 
> - ki7hy


No, I don't have the one they sell right now. I was actually eyeing the current one. Mine is made out of super flimsy tube steel and sheet metal. The whole thing flexes like you wouldn't believe. I literally have to clamp the head to the workbench to keep it from just bending away when I turn the tail stock in… I'll have to go home a take a picture of this gem, lol. It was given to me. I'm not complaining. Well, I kinda am…


----------



## doubleDD

Ohhhhh come on Jeff I was hoping to get your seven goal knife so I could sell it and make some money.


----------



## ToddJB

Let the endless comments from Kenny guessing, with confidence, who has his name begin.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have Kenny's name Todd. So now he doesn't have to guess.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Maxwell house coffee can
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Now we're screwed. If it's not Foldgers this whole thing is going to be screwed up. SMH

*I don't even drink coffee*


----------



## HokieKen

So Todd has my name? I knew it!


----------



## HokieKen

> *I don t even drink coffee*
> 
> - ki7hy


I'm so very sad for you


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's ok Kenny. Never really got into it. I've lived 40 years without it. I imagine I'll last at least another 5 or 6.


----------



## HokieKen

What is don't understand is why anyone would want to…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I am a definite coffee junky. When I visited Ken I had a full (large) cup, a full thermos, and when Ken offered me a cup, I still accepted. I might add it was a darn good cup of coffee! Nice, strong!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Jeff, all that coffee must have added at least a half hour to the trip.

Are the seven goals somehow related to the seven deadly sins? Might be appropriate for a knife swap.


----------



## doubleG469

> What is don t understand is why anyone would want to…
> 
> - HokieKen


AMEN Brother!


----------



## PPK

Welp, I hope whoever's name I get likes…. knives.


----------



## PPK

Oh, Are we supposed to keep the names secret when you send them? I'm assuming yes, but I didn't read that specifically in the rules…


----------



## PPK

It also coulds be that I just didn't read the rules right. I is homeschooled.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Oh, Are we supposed to keep the names secret when you send them? I m assuming yes, but I didn t read that specifically in the rules…
> 
> - PPK


Woops. Yea, keep the name a secret. He finds out who you are when the package arrives. Except for me  I know and have seen what everyone is making. One of the advantages (and disadvantage) of being the moderator. I must say there is some awesome stuff in the works!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah Jeff, when I did the first surprise swap it was awesome everyday I would get a new progress pic. Then on reveal day it was awesome seeing them finished but not as awesome as being surprised at what everyone made so it's a win lose for sure. The worst part was knowing what I was getting, I still got a little tingly in the belly opening it though. That's always exciting no matter what.


----------



## doubleDD

Don't go by my picture, I found it in a magazine. I'm still having problems with this razor blade and Popsicle sticks staying together. The rubber band keeps breaking.


----------



## jeffswildwood

In the surprise swap #1 my progress pic was a mallet. I didn't like it, built a new one and added a marking gauge and shop art pic. None of which the moderator ever saw. So there could be some surprises for me also!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Don t go by my picture, I found it in a magazine. I m still having problems with this razor blade and Popsicle sticks staying together. The rubber band keeps breaking.
> 
> - doubleDD


Gorilla glue Dave gorilla glue!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, that piece you built for Norm was awesomeness. I didn't see that or the marking gauge in your progress pic. I had a few like that so it was cool. I don't think you all will let me moderate again so I will say, if I do, I'm picking my favorite item to go to me. 

Honestly, there were too many good items in that swap. I would have struggled to pick. I was pleased with what I got. I use it which is important to me in these swaps.


----------



## doubleG469

> Don t go by my picture, I found it in a magazine. I m still having problems with this razor blade and Popsicle sticks staying together. The rubber band keeps breaking.
> 
> - doubleDD
> 
> Gorilla glue Dave gorilla glue!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


No use a paperclip, that way you can fold it and put it in your pocket. duh


----------



## duckmilk

> In the surprise swap #1 my progress pic was a mallet. I didn t like it, built a new one and added a marking gauge and shop art pic. None of which the moderator ever saw. So there could be some surprises for me also!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


So, whoever gets Jeff's name, make something else to send.

Sorry to hear about Dan. What happened to woodyjoe? I thought he wanted in?


----------



## doubleDD

Paperclips, that's it. Added with a little school paste and duct tape. Even if it doesn't hold you'll have a shiny handle.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Names have been assigned. My database has been updated. The Maxwell house coffee can is now retired. I hope to send them out tomorrow, I'm a little tired tonight. Look for your recipients name and addy tomorrow sometime.


----------



## HokieKen

I just finished epoxying some scales onto my knife. The hard part's done but the nerve-wracking part's next! It's a lot more work if I screw something up now than it was when all the parts were separate…


----------



## HokieKen

You gave my name to at least 3 people right?

I'm pretty sure Allen has my name…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Off the subject but has anyone ever made apple butter? I made some with my Son today with apples, five jalapenos, five sorranos, 4 chili, and two ghost peppers. A mean batch. My son named it "angry apple butter". Good stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just finished epoxying some scales onto my knife. The hard part s done but the nerve-wracking part s next! It s a lot more work if I screw something up now than it was when all the parts were separate…


Just toss it in the oven to pop the epoxy apart and send it "some assembly required."

There, I fixed it for you!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Off the subject but has anyone ever made apple butter? I made some with my Son today with apples, five jalapenos, five sorranos, 4 chili, and two ghost peppers. A mean batch. My son named it "angry apple butter". Good stuff.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


my wifes aunt in Grundy use to make the BEST fried apple pies they had something like apple butter in them MMMMM MMMMMM DELISH :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> I just finished epoxying some scales onto my knife. The hard part s done but the nerve-wracking part s next! It s a lot more work if I screw something up now than it was when all the parts were separate…
> 
> Just toss it in the oven to pop the epoxy apart and send it "some assembly required."
> 
> There, I fixed it for you!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'll remember that if I get your name ;-P



> Off the subject but has anyone ever made apple butter? I made some with my Son today with apples, five jalapenos, five sorranos, 4 chili, and two ghost peppers. A mean batch. My son named it "angry apple butter". Good stuff.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Duck said he'll take some. He's going to cut it 50/50 with Tabasco so he can taste it. That probably is pretty yummy. You'd be surprised what peppers can taste good in. I recently had a habanero IPA that was good. Not great, but good. Definitely unique. I went to a wine tasting once where they paired some wine with jalapeno chocolate truffles. Didn't care for the wine but the truffle was darned good!


----------



## HokieKen

Somebody changed their username. In honor of the change, I vote we all call him Kelley. At least the new name can be pronounced. ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Somebody changed their username. In honor of the change, I vote we all call him Kelley. At least the new name can be pronounced. ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh my, that throws a variable in the name selection. Where Dave changed his name, it throws off my Database. I'm going to have to redo the whole thing, should take about a week or two. Just kidding. 

Dave, are you going to change your profile pic to your logo? I like it. Always wanted to make one for me.


----------



## HokieKen

> *Dave*, are you going to change your profile pic to your logo? I like it. Always wanted to make one for me.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Do you mean, KELLEY?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

correct me if I'm wrong is that not a girls name Kelly :<))
speaking of names i just got my swap name …thanks Jeff


----------



## Ripthorn

Or maybe he's one of those strange people with two first names


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK everyone, all the names have been sent. I hope I didn't botch it up with a brain fart. Be sure to send me confirmation by E-mail, PM, post on here or smoke signals, whatever method you choose so I know I got it through and all is good. *Please!*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Watch out Tony. Kelly from previous swaps might come over and rough you up for that.

Brian…you're right.

Jeff, I have my recipient.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got some poor sap's name. Now I know what to carve into my glitter-encrusted prison shank. Biggest challenge was making the wooden toothbrush, I think.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I got some poor sap s name. Now I know what to carve into my glitter-encrusted prison shank. Biggest challenge was making the wooden toothbrush, I think.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If I got a glitter encrusted prison shank, I may have a flashback!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I know who got Ken's name…

And I'm not telling…LOL


----------



## HokieKen

I knew it! Jeff definitely got my name!

I got my recipient e-mail Jeff ;-P Poor sucker…


----------



## doubleG469

I got my recipient name, boy is he/she going to be disappointed.


----------



## doubleDD

Just remember the word Patina. So when my recipient get a rusty old blade they will know why it looks like that.


----------



## HunterDS

So much for getting somebody with low standards.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Somebody changed their username. In honor of the change, I vote we all call him Kelley. At least the new name can be pronounced. ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Oh my, that throws a variable in the name selection. Where Dave changed his name, it throws off my Database. I m going to have to redo the whole thing, should take about a week or two. Just kidding.
> 
> Dave, are you going to change your profile pic to your logo? I like it. Always wanted to make one for me.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You should make a logo/makers mark Jeff. Especially since you sell stuff. This one is new for me because the wife and I are changing direction a little and going into this together because she is also a maker. Not really wood but she's adding some wood elements to her mix. Website is done just need to build out inventory for it. So it'll still be a bit before we are back up and running.

I had to wait until you pulled names to change my LJ name so I could mess with you a little. You know how that goes.


----------



## bobasaurus

What's your website, Dave? Can't find it on google.

Got my name too, thanks Jeff. I'm bringing the knife over to show my sister and parents tonight, gotta show it off a bit before it goes out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't have the new one live yet Allen. I need to get some inventory up before I do a launch. I don't want to post a new site with nothing to buy and then people don't go back to check later you know.

I'll have some tools and casting stuff and some jewelry for the wife to ease the other purchases. My wife makes jewelry so she's adding in wood and casting stuff. Her stuff so far has been kind of cool.

Here's some knife scales I was testing out. I need to find skinnier pine cones but I would still totally use these.


----------



## Babieca

My wife was getting restless so I've had to pause to finish a bookshelf for number two son's bedroom. Never you mind the shelf that doesn't match (Pro tip: If you design a project from one sheet of plywood with almost zero waste, make sure you mark and cut from the right end of the rule) Fortunately it's going to be painted.










Now I can get back to knifemaking without getting into too much trouble.


----------



## jeffswildwood

If anyone has any "special request for info" from their recipient, just shoot me an E-mail or PM and I'll find out for you.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I knew it! Jeff definitely got my name!
> 
> I got my recipient e-mail Jeff ;-P Poor sucker…
> 
> - HokieKen


You scared me Ken! I had to go back and check that I didn't accidentally send E-mail addy's out with the regular addy's.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, sorry 'bout that bud. I see what you mean now that I read it )


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have had service after the sale issues before but never like this. I recently bought the Nova G3 chuck for my lathe. I finally got a chance to put it together today. I cleaned it up and tried the adapter on my lathe. Perfect! Tried it on my chuck and it only went on less then one turn. Oh no. I called technatool, who make the G3 for advice. After a series of questions and try this try that, they decided I have a defective chuck. Now the good part.

They are sending me another G3, increasing the warranty to *six years*, and when I asked where to send the other one to, He said "*keep it"! "There are a lot of good parts on there you can use"*. Just in case I asked what if it's the adapter, I said if it is, I'll send the new G3 back and get a new adapter. His reply? *"No, if that's the case,* *you keep both chucks and we'll send you a new adapter"!*

Never in my life have I been taken care of so well by a company. I am blown away. Anyone who need to buy a chuck or any lathe or lathe parts. GO NOVA. *They stand behind what they sell to the extreme!*


----------



## bobasaurus

Good to know, Jeff. Beats my super-chinese PSI Barracuda, I doubt I could ever get service on that thing if I needed it. But it does work okay for my use. Still kind of want the NOVA just to avoid changing jaws.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Allen, they definitely made me forget about the fact I had a defective chuck!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is awesome Jeff. If you could get a machine shop to fix the other one you would have two and that would be handy. I definitely would like two chucks. Would be great for prepping wet bowls to dry as well.

I actually want the grizzly metal holding chuck. I know there's a name for it but I can't remember. It's only like $65 but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm definitely interested in that one.


----------



## builtinbkyn

So I got a call from the place I ordered the white oak slabs from. They informed me that after pulling out the two slabs I was going to use for the table top and readying them for shipping, they discovered they were more twisted than the description offered in the listing. In the end, they said I would lose from 5/8" - 3/4" of thickness from 2 1/4". That was just too much. They gave me the option of simply cancelling or selecting something else. So I selected some book matched honey locust slabs that they said were near flat and would yield a thicker top from 2 3/16". Hopefully I can get close to 2" after milling. The slabs look pretty nice. Has anyone worked with honey locust? I know it's hard on tools. Anything else I should know? How does it finish? Good finish to use on it? These are kiln dried.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like those better than the last ones Bill. I think it worked out for the best.

Unrelated:

This is the chuck I was talking about earlier.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-4-Jaw-Chuck-1-x-8-TPI/H7605


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - awesome news about the CS at Teknatool! I can most likely fix the chuck or the adapter you have. It sounds like it's just a bad thread on one or the other. Let me know if you need one or the other repaired to give you an extra chuck.

Bill - Never worked with it but the only negative I've heard is that it doesn't like to dry flat at all. Hopefully if it's KD that won't be an issue with these though. I liked the oak slabs but I like those just as well.



> ...I actually want the grizzly metal holding chuck. I know there s a name for it but I can t remember. It s only like $65 but I haven t pulled the trigger yet. I m definitely interested in that one.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I got that chuck and just recently used it for the first time. Well worth $65 for sure. I bought it for metal work but ended up using it on wood. That thing grabs hold and don't let go. Definitely handy to have as a second chuck.


----------



## doubleDD

Bill, I worked with Honey locust and Black locust a lot. Yes very hard wood and hard on blades a bit but well worth it. I built this BBQ table a few year back and everybody loved it. I used a Marine spar varnish on it since it was going to be outside.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've used black and honey locust before. Hard, heavy, dense, and can be splintery, especially if air dried. It can also smell like wet dog when cut.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hummm looks like cedar wood Dave D. :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah thanks guys for confirming what I read. These are kiln dried and within 1/8" of flat according to the site description and confirmed by the seller, which they wanted to do since there was the issue with the white oak slabs.

I'd obviously like any grain/figure to pop while keeping the color more natural and light. Not discounting some type of stain to achieve that, the final finish may be a satin water-based poly.


----------



## doubleDD

Ya Tony, a lot of people think it's cedar. Really looks great in the sun.

Bill, the water based poly will make it pop just as much. I used it for a small table I built for my daughter and you couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got confirmation from everyone except Andy (Fatandy2003) and Vernon (poospleasures). Come on guys, let me know so I can relax knowing it's all took care of. )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I confirm I have Kenny's name but like you said in the email, I don't really need to send anything.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh wait, did I just say that to the group?

ooops!


----------



## duckmilk

> So much for getting somebody with low standards.
> 
> - HunterDS


LOL, so, that rules out Kenny and Kelley?


----------



## duckmilk

> Here's some knife scales I was testing out. I need to find skinnier pine cones but I would still totally use these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


What did you embed the pine cone in? That looks really cool!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Alumilite with an opaque white die.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If your looking for scales Duck I can sell you that set. I'm done with that part of my project so this is just inventory for my site when I go live with it so they'll be for sale then anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

> So much for getting somebody with low standards.
> 
> - HunterDS
> 
> LOL, so, that rules out Kenny and Kelley?
> 
> - duckmilk


I think it rules out most of us. Anybody that jumps in a swap with me can't expect a whole lot!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a very nice avatar Kelly Dave :<))


----------



## duckmilk

> If your looking for scales Duck I can sell you that set. I m done with that part of my project so this is just inventory for my site when I go live with it so they ll be for sale then anyway.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Let me think about it for a bit. I still have scales to put on three bottle openers identical to the one I made in the beer swap, and have promised one to a lifelong friend. I'll let you know sir.

Putty gave me some mesquite to play with, but the pine cone would be cool as well.



> Anybody that jumps in a swap with me can t expect a whole lot!
> 
> - HokieKen


Haha!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Take your time Duck. Seriously no pressure at all If they aren't what you're looking for don't feel obligaed at all either.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Tony!


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, I know you have a daughter. If her name's not Kelly, I'm very disappointed in you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I know you have a daughter. If her name s not Kelly, I m very disappointed in you.


I'd think you'd need to go with "Kellye" just to drive her teachers nuts.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I might have a daughter. I played in rock bands for a lot of years starting at 18 through to 27 years old. Right now however I only know about two boys. I wouldn't throw a rock in a school yard though just in case one of them is mine.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, for some reason I thought you had one of each. In that case, I hope BOTH sons are named Kelly.


----------



## HokieKen

And, you're missing out… I love going to school yards and throwing rocks.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright guys, need a little wisdom of experience from you who know. When I epoxy my scales on, there is some unavoidable squeeze-out around the base of them. I can get it cleaned out and off both surfaces with no problem. But, I end up with "crazed" epoxy showing in the joint in some places. Any advice for getting rid of it or avoiding it in the future?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Alright guys, need a little wisdom of experience from you who know. When I epoxy my scales on, there is some unavoidable squeeze-out around the base of them. I can get it cleaned out and off both surfaces with no problem. But, I end up with "crazed" epoxy showing in the joint in some places. Any advice for getting rid of it or avoiding it in the future?
> 
> - HokieKen


Huh? Didn't you plan on sanding/finishing the scales after gluing? Also why would there be a thickness of epoxy showing at the edges? Too much epoxy. How did you do the scales on the knife you made for your son?


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Bill, I see the confusion…

On the one I did for my son, there was a bolster and the scales covered the full tang. This one is a bit different. Something like below but with wood in place of the wrapping. Where the scales don't go all the way to the back end and where there's no bolster are my problem areas.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's another gem from the "goodie box" Todd sent me )










I had to ask him what it was when I first got it  Even before I knew it was a file handle, I knew it was awesome though!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny there's still too much epoxy if it has dimension that can be seen. I think a knife such as you pictured would have a thick tang with the scales recessed below the surface a bit if not wrapped, so the scales inset. Otherwise they would requite pins to hold them fast to the tang. Epoxy coverage is still too thick if you can see it under the scales. You may need that file to clean up the exposed edges where the epoxy shows. JMO buddy 

Oh, nice file handle there.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sorry Bill, I see the confusion…
> 
> On the one I did for my son, there was a bolster and the scales covered the full tang. This one is a bit different. Something like below but with wood in place of the wrapping. Where the scales don t go all the way to the back end and where there s no bolster are my problem areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I hope I am reading this right. Where there is no bolster, you have to pick a point for the scales to end and form that area. What I do is a round over but there are many other ways such as a taper down toward the blade or have the transition point raised. With that graphic you could cut in a half circle so it would still show. I don't know if this helps Ken.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny these have scales and no bolster. They required pins.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Any advice for getting rid of it or avoiding it in the future?


When the epoxy has partly set, about to the consistency of caulk, you can scrape it out and almost smooth it like putty.

Takes a little finesse, but get it close and you can sand / polish the rest down. Or build up low spots if you need.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze, you guys are useless.

Just kidding ;-p. Thanks for the quick responses. It wasn't really a "layer" if epoxy so much as I couldn't get right into the very corner to scrape the dried epoxy out. I tool an old needle file and ground myself a corner scraper and that did the job.

Thanks again fellas!


----------



## bobasaurus

Excess epoxy can be cleaned up some with alcohol before it sets. But you do usually epoxy on scales then grind the whole mess into shape after it's all cured (with the exception of hidden tang knives, where you can do most the shaping before hand).


----------



## bobasaurus

Ideally you want a little bit of epoxy remaining in there instead of squeezing it all out. G/Flex recommends having a layer a few thou thick (I think they said .008" for full strength).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys make this too technical and difficult. I just used Elmer's white glue. That should hold I think.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Allen. I have pins in addition to the epoxy so I'm not so worried about holding strength of it.


----------



## HunterDS

> Geeze, you guys are useless.
> 
> Just kidding ;-p. Thanks for the quick responses. It wasn t really a "layer" if epoxy so much as I couldn t get right into the very corner to scrape the dried epoxy out. I tool an old needle file and ground myself a corner scraper and that did the job.
> 
> Thanks again fellas!
> 
> - HokieKen


I ran into the same issues and couldn't sand it or I would damage my blank. What I found useful to get into the corners are dental picks. They come in real handy all around the shop.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Geeze, you guys are useless.
> 
> Just kidding ;-p. Thanks for the quick responses. It wasn t really a "layer" if epoxy so much as I couldn t get right into the very corner to scrape the dried epoxy out. I tool an old needle file and ground myself a corner scraper and that did the job.
> 
> Thanks again fellas!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I ran into the same issues and couldn t sand it or I would damage my blank. What I found useful to get into the corners are dental picks. They come in real handy all around the shop.
> 
> - HunterDS


Razor blades work pretty good for this, either as scrapers or small chisels.


----------



## doubleG469

So knife is wrapped and ready to ship. I was bored and still waiting for the spindle to get here from Nova. So, i made a bowl.




























Any tips, suggestions, glaring amateurish errors all appreciated!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dude Gary you're jumping right in to this turning thing. Excellent. Excited for you bro. Nice choice for wood, that hackberry shines.

Critique would be the thickness. When I first started turning bowls mine were thick just like that. Thin them and make them deeper too. Trust that there's more space in the wall of that. You'll get good at it but first attempt is stellar. Definitely cool bro!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Gary looks pretty damn good for a first time. Heck I've yet to try turning a bowl or hollow form. But then again, we've had these swaps takin' up all my time lol Really, nice work!


----------



## builtinbkyn

So today I started the sad process of to bidding my shop adieu. Packed up all of my planes and hand tools and a bunch of other stuff. Took the fence off of the router table and packed that up and wrapped some of the cabinets in shrink wrap so I don't have to empty the drawers. I loaded my truck with tools I feel I'll need over the next few weeks while moving into the new place. Then it was time to dismantle the bench 










Worked just like it was intended to. Unbolted the top and pulled it. Then whacked the wedges out and pulled the legs off. Ready for the movers. Didn't get to my cabinet saw and some other things that need disassembly. That will happen in about two weeks. I'll need one more day there then the stuff is ready for pickup.


----------



## doubleG469

thanks guys, I had it deeper but every time I thought I had it, bam blow out a chunk. So back to smoothing it and shaping the sides. think I had it and bam blow out… repeat, repeat. so I decided thicker was better at this point.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Gary. That Hackberry makes a pretty bowl!

Make sure you pee in the corner before you vacate Bill. Leave it smelling like NYC ;-0


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary that is awesome. You set my learning curve high! It's gonna be hard to keep up with you. Soon as I get my Nova up and going I have to try it! Great job buddy!


----------



## duckmilk

Sad goodbye Bill, but a happy new start at the new place.

Nice Gary!


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, when I glued the scales to the bottle openers, there was some glue to clean off the metal ends. Just scraped it with a razor.

I need some dental picks. Should make my visit to the dentist shorter if I start the process myself


----------



## poospleasures

first handles









second set of cracked handles









this set worked
After three sets of handles the bonus is ready to ship.
I am not really a metal guy and this knife has been a real learning experience for me. I learned I will probably not make another metal knife. Good thing I had all my inventory finished for the fall craft shows as I have appx. 50 hours into this one knife. And it is still very rough and unsophisticated compared to some of the things you all have been making. Just need a couple more days for the finish to dry.


----------



## HunterDS

> I need some dental picks. Should make my visit to the dentist shorter if I start the process myself
> 
> - duckmilk


Who knew summer teeth only cost 3$ and a trip to harbor freight.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a real pretty bowl, Gary.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> first handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second set of cracked handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this set worked
> After three sets of handles the bonus is ready to ship.
> I am not really a metal guy and this knife has been a real learning experience for me. I learned I will probably not make another metal knife. Good thing I had all my inventory finished for the fall craft shows as I have appx. 50 hours into this one knife. And it is still very rough and unsophisticated compared to some of the things you all have been making. Just need a couple more days for the finish to dry.
> 
> - poospleasures


Nice job on that one Vernon. Breaking the scales can be real heartbreaking. Way to hang in there and see it all the way. First one is always tough, guarantee the next one will only take half that time or less. Some lucky member is going to get a beautiful bonus!


----------



## HokieKen

Gary, when you start getting tearout like that, try cutting the opposite way. Just like anything else, you gotta try to find the grain and work with it. With a reversible lathe, you can also spin it the opposite way and work on the other side of the lathe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary Kenny is right but make sure you pay attention to the part where he said you can spin in reverse AND WORK ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE LATHE.

I don't need one of the tools I made impaling an eye or something.

Vernon, that's the bonus or main knife? Great job buddy. I like the added brass bits and congrats on your metal work. I didn't do the metal work on mine so major props.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well after lunch I started turning a birthday gift for the wife. I don't think I've ever made anything where I've had to switch from centers to chuck and tail stock live center to Jacobs chuck so many damn times in one go. Given I'm doing two of the same thing but these are more effort than you would think.

Pics to come. Nothing crazy special. I just hope it works out. Lol.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Can't wait to get back to my lathe. I got belts in the mail on order and another chuck on the way. Nova was great but I find I like to turn on Sunday afternoons. Guess I better do some swap work.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Kenny is right…
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


^^^Usually a prety safe assumption^^^


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Because everyone is talking turning. Here's my work on the lathe for the afternoon. Need to put on a couple more coats of finish then put the kit pieces together. Will handle that tomorrow.


----------



## poospleasures

Great work and so much fun. Keep on turning.


----------



## duckmilk

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ripthorn

Teaser!


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Brian…been pretty curious what you've been working on. Even more curious now


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, Kenny, let's just say I'm trying something new  So far things are looking promising, but I'm not sure I will be able to pull perfection out on this one, as there are some, what shall we say? Rather unforgiving elements to it. It has resulted, so far, in a great jig I came up with that can be used again later.


----------



## doubleG469

> Because everyone is talking turning. Here's my work on the lathe for the afternoon. Need to put on a couple more coats of finish then put the kit pieces together. Will handle that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Oh I like those, will have to give it a shot once I figure this thing out a bit more.


----------



## jeffswildwood

You know, there are times I've worked on a swap project and liked what I made, but I I am half way done with an item, (bonus) that I took a step back and looked at and all I could say was "damn, that looks good"! I can't wait to see what my recipient thinks of this!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Another carved sign with someones logo/avatar Jeff?....not sure how many goodies you're throwing in the box so I'm just guessing here.

This week I will start my first adventure into leather working. It's something I've always been interested in adding to my work but never got around to it. I acquired a few tools for the job and hopefully will pull off what I have pictured in my head. If I'm successful this week, I'll be ready to ship by Monday.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Actually Dave, your close, but if all goes well, I'll have my leathercraft tools out tomorrow. I have not used them since about, oh, 1972, so I guess it's about time huh.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, I think it is about time. in 1972 I was -5 years old (yeah, negative). Just a twinkle in my dad's eye at the time.


----------



## duckmilk

A twinkle in dad's eye is better than an accident waiting to happen ;-)

Those really do look nice Dave! Leatherwork isn't hard, just get extra leather in case a mistake happens. It is difficult to glue on an extra piece if you cut it too short.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Duck, whats the best glue for this. Titbond? Epoxy?


----------



## duckmilk

I assume you're speaking of leather? To glue the leather to the wood koozie I used contact cement, specifically "Tanner's Bond Contact Cement" that I got at Tandy Leather. I made sure it was going to fit the space first because it adheres really quickly, ie. very little time to make adjustments. I also did not apply any finish at all to the part of wood I was gluing it to and I applied glue to both surfaces. Let it dry slightly before sticking it together. In one of the project pictures you can see blue tape covering where the leather was to go.
Rubber cement *does not* equal contact cement.


----------



## duckmilk

A little clarification, make sure you put the leather piece where it is planned, because, once you adhere it, it is pretty much stuck there. Contact cement can be loosened with mineral spirits and removed with acetone (possibly naptha as well).

Also, leather will stretch to some degree. My pieces were "slightly" shorter than the circumference of the koozie, but stretched into place nicely.


----------



## jeffswildwood

The leather I have is a little over an eighth inch. Thick stuff. I don't believe it will stretch very much. I don't have any contact cement but I do have tite bond, epoxy and spray adhesive. I want is something that won't soak into the leather but still hold. I found out that with leather that thick, you can sand the edges with 100 grit. I worry that wetting for carving, when it drys, it may expand.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I went to a local craft fair Sat. at Burkes Garden Virginia. There was an old guy there selling quite an assortment of his home made knives. I spent quite a bit of time talking to him and really enjoyed it. He was quite knowledgeable and willing to pass on his skills. Lots of his knives were deer handled.


----------



## PPK

Duck's right. Leathercraft was my biggest hobby before I got ate up with woodworking. Contact cement is the best stuff to use on leather, hands down. I've had very good luck using the contact cement you use for laminate countertops on it also. I think it's essentially the same glue. I've also used Goop glue. The household version. In fact, I use Goop on pretty much everything… :-z


----------



## jeffswildwood

I did some experiments with the glues I have on hand. Spray adhesive, no go. Epoxy, takes too much too long spread time. Titebond. It worked. Held the leather firm with no bleed through. I was able to pull it off the wood but it was a fight. It left behind a layer of leather. Held strong.

Nova G3 update, new one arrived and fit perfect. Love their support!


----------



## doubleG469

> Nova G3 update, new one arrived and fit perfect. Love their support!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Their support is top rated, they have a new spindle and cover on it's way to me as well.


----------



## doubleG469

So kind of related, I have some saw blades left and really am thinking I need a parting tool and a dovetail scraper to get in deep on bowls and vases. will the thinner wet tile saw blades hold up as lathe tools or should I try making them from burned out files?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great support is all well and good but we have two guys on this thread who ordered items with the Niva brand on it which is supposed to be a good quality item and both had issues. Again, great support is a plus but where is the quality control?

Jeff, get the old chuck over to Kenny to fix. Having two chucks with different jaws would be something I would like a lot since I'm too lazy to switch jaws unless I absolutely have to. You'll be happy you have two in working order.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, my parting tool is 1/16" wide so it should work fine.

I use this but I think I paid $16 or something for it, it's been awhile.

Robert Sorby 1/16" Wide Slim Parting Tool HHS Overall Length 10 ½" 830SH https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DVP45G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_hh70zb7DEPCXF


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, get the old chuck over to Kenny to fix. Having two chucks with different jaws would be something I would like a lot since I'm too lazy to switch jaws unless I absolutely have to. You'll be happy you have two in working order.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I planning getting ahold of him. Just want to make sure what is a good time for him.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, give him a week or two and I'm sure he'll be good to go. I imagine there isn't a rush since you didn't plan to have two anyway.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Great support is all well and good but we have two guys on this thread who ordered items with the Niva brand on it which is supposed to be a good quality item and both had issues. Again, great support is a plus but where is the quality control?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That is an interesting point. QC. As long as they make it right. Between postage and replacement chuck, they are out quite a bit of money!


----------



## doubleDD

> So kind of related, I have some saw blades left and really am thinking I need a parting tool and a dovetail scraper to get in deep on bowls and vases. will the thinner wet tile saw blades hold up as lathe tools or should I try making them from burned out files?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> - doubleG469


Here's my experience from a file I made into a parting tool years back. It did keep a great edge on it. Bad part was it was very brittle and snapped apart twice before I tossed it out. Didn't want pieces of metal from a high speed turning lathe to blind me. I did try to harden it up some but had no luck. If you can do that you would have a nice parting tool. I ended up making one from a 10'' sawzall blade and it's been around for years. I could post a picture if your interested.


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary, my parting tool is 1/16" wide so it should work fine.
> 
> I use this but I think I paid $16 or something for it, it's been awhile.
> 
> Robert Sorby 1/16" Wide Slim Parting Tool HHS Overall Length 10 ½" 830SH https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DVP45G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_hh70zb7DEPCXF
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


You know I just saw a post about making a parting tool out of a Dollar store chef knife… Maybe I will look into that instead and see if it's feasible.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - shoot your bad chuck this way whenever. I'll get ya fixed up.

Gary - I'd shy away from files for turning tools. They're very hard and very brittle. Very likely to snap. For a parting tool you can experiment. For bowl tools, be careful, there's a lot more force cutting into end grain.


----------



## doubleG469

What lathe tool company has a Deer or Elk Antler logo?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like we have had one project shipped! A little early but I guess that's OK. Thanks for letting me know, and the recipient please let me know when it arrives! Poor guy will be climbing the walls by the time reveal gets here!.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Please, no one post any reveal pics or project posts until we all have our swap items in!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll let you know when I get it Jeff. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Response to deleted post from Dan.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Response to deleted post from Dan.


----------



## ToddJB

Got a lot of metal work done last night. 
Ready to move on to the wood.
And some leather tools showed up on the door step last night.

Just a tease.


----------



## bobasaurus

Second pic makes it look like you're forging damascus, Todd. Or maybe bulk milling a few blades simultaneously?


----------



## HokieKen

> What lathe tool company has a Deer or Elk Antler logo?
> 
> - doubleG469


Buck Brothers


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks interesting Todd. I'm looking forward to the reveal photos on this one since the knife swaps were voted high the last few polls.


----------



## ToddJB

I will say that my railroad track was used, but I'll never tell!!!!!

Elkhead makes fancy handles for tools… maybe they do lathe tools now too


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks interesting Todd. I m looking forward to the reveal photos on this one since the knife swaps were voted high the last few polls.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Looking at the progress pic's, There really is going to be some good projects! And there is going to be some really cool surprises!


----------



## doubleDD

Ready to ship.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys don't have to wait to ship them to me. It'll be like a steady flow of items coming my way.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I don't remember leathercraft being that stressful. But I am still having fun doing it. Brings back old memories!


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like those prison shanks are coming right along Todd.



> Wow, I don t remember leathercraft being that stressful. But I am still having fun doing it. Brings back old memories!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


We all make mistakes, the trick is to fix it in a way that says "I meant to do that".

Yup, I meant to cut that piece of leather all the way through, ventilation ya know.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Leather work done, finish applied on an item, all thats left is some polishing and I can say, "I'm done"! By Monday I should be 100%.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We all make mistakes, the trick is to fix it in a way that says "I meant to do that".
> 
> Yup, I meant to cut that piece of leather all the way through, ventilation ya know.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yes, I had to follow that saying on this. Been too many years since I messed with leather!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hey homies. Just checking in. I've been reading the swap posts, but have had nothing to post myself. Been working my butt off. Man a guy could use a hand or two. Where is everyone? I'll buy the hotdogs and beer


----------



## duckmilk

And air fare and rooms?


----------



## poospleasures

Oh the memory's. I did a bunch of leather in the 60,s wow. Had all the tools and made custom halters and saddle buckstiching for the quarterhorse show crowd. Bought cow hides from Tandy Leather Co. Made everything imaginable from leather. Wife left me and took all my tools and stuff.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Oh the memory s. I did a bunch of leather in the 60,s wow. Had all the tools and made custom halters and saddle buckstiching for the quarterhorse show crowd. Bought cow hides from Tandy Leather Co. Made everything imaginable from leather. Wife left me and took all my tools and stuff.
> 
> - poospleasures


I've had these tools since about late middle school, early 70's. They received very little to no use since then. To say I was out of practice is an understatement.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I hear one package has been delivered.  It's began!

Remember, no reveal pics until everyone has their package.


----------



## duckmilk

Where I learned leather was from a guy I worked with back in the early 80's. I was working on some ranches and he was running a feedlot. He used to be a carded RCA (before PRCA) bareback bronc rider. He was building rodeo chaps, belts and saddles and I used to come into his shop in the evenings and help out.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> And air fare and rooms?
> 
> - duckmilk


That could be arranged. There's plenty of room


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm really hoping to get some shop time this Sunday to make some more progress. I figure I've got four shop sessions remaining, if all goes well, which it almost never does. Darn work, messing with my hobbies! I'll get my main project done, but the odds of having to half-ass something on the bonus (or skip it entirely) are increasing faster than I'd like.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m really hoping to get some shop time this Sunday to make some more progress. I figure I ve got four shop sessions remaining, if all goes well, which it almost never does. Darn work, messing with my hobbies! I ll get my main project done, but the odds of having to half-ass something on the bonus (or skip it entirely) are increasing faster than I d like.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Not heard much from you lately Dave P. Work must be keeping you busy. You'll pull through on this, I got faith in you!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Not heard much from you lately Dave P. Work must be keeping you busy. You ll pull through on this, I got faith in you!


Well, I had a trip to CA for work. But took it on my motorcycle and my sweetie flew out to join me and ride back through Yellowstone with me, so it hasn't *all* been work. But the before and after bits have been full of work.

I'm sure I'll have something ready to ship. If I had to, I could ship today, but I'd really much rather have time to strip the shellac I put on, fix up a problem I noticed after shellacking, and then re-shellac, *plus* get the bonus project wrapped up and finished nicely, and maybe even the bonus bonus project for which I've cut all the wood, but need to put the pieces together yet, and then make it pretty.

Oh, and there's at least one session with the laser engraver to make it harder for the lucky recipient to re-gift the stuff I send him. ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

man this thread has come to a screeching halt!


----------



## jeffswildwood

It does seem to have quiet lately. Maybe everyone is hard at work on their swap project. I been working on the finishing touches today. So close now.

Maybe we need to post some beer pics. That usually get everyone woke up!


----------



## jeffswildwood

This should get things going. I got my belts in for my lathe and my G3 is good to go so I'm ready to get back to turning.

Question, what finish do you turners use. I have heard you can use epoxy, is it two part? Mix a little and rub it in spinning? What other types do you guys use. Dave (AZ) the finish on your cutters was flawless, what is it? So let's talk lathe finishes. Vernon, your a turner, what is your favorite!


----------



## doubleG469

that ob shine juice is supposed to be the bomb, 
1 part DNA
1 part BLO
1 Shellac clear

Haven't tried it myself but it's on the to purchase ingredients list.


----------



## bobasaurus

DNA mixed with BLO? Seems like a weird mix of different bases. I would stick to all oil finishes if you're going to mix like that.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Anyone ever mix danish oil and polyurethane. I thought of trying it, just wondering.


----------



## ToddJB

> DNA mixed with BLO? Seems like a weird mix of different bases. I would stick to all oil finishes if you re going to mix like that.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I agree that this doesn't seem logical, but I know a lot of people that use it and rave about it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would think the DNA in that would "help" it dry faster on paper but it won't. Not sure why there would be DNA in that mix.

The finish on your tools is clear shellac and wax Jeff. I had already pushed you off long enough so I had to get the tools out.

Gary's tools have clear shellac, general finishes topcoat poly, and some wax.

My same tools at home just have shellac and wax.


----------



## HokieKen

I use a mix of BLO, Poly and MS for tool handles. Then wax in top. CA glue works well if a film finish is desirable.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I use a mix of BLO, Poly and MS for tool handles. Then wax in top. CA glue works well if a film finish is desirable.
> 
> - HokieKen


I use MS too if MS = Man Stuff. Well, Man Spirits maybe??


----------



## HunterDS

> I use MS too if MS = Man Stuff. Well, Man Spirits maybe??
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I so hope man spirits isn't similar to the AZ polish mentioned earlier


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I use a mix of BLO, Poly and MS for tool handles. Then wax in top. CA glue works well if a film finish is desirable.
> 
> - HokieKen


Is that the mix you gave me when I was at your house?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Anyone ever mix danish oil and polyurethane. I thought of trying it, just wondering.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


sometimes I use Danish oil on my models ..and if I do I have to let it dry really long (week) b4 applying a top coat of poly …not sure if this helps you :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Anyone ever mix danish oil and polyurethane. I thought of trying it, just wondering.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> sometimes I use Danish oil on my models ..and if I do I have to let it dry really long (week) b4 applying a top coat of poly …not sure if this helps you :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It does actually, but my curiosity is killing me. I think I'll try a teaspoon or so of each on some scrap and see what happens.


----------



## HokieKen

That was just MS and Poly (wipe-on poly) I gave you Jeff at 50/50 mix. I use 2:2:1 BLO:MSoly for a general use finish. Wipe-on Poly is for a bit more protection.


----------



## doubleG469

Here's the recipe in video form.


----------



## poospleasures

Hi all,
I do not like finishing until it is done and comes out real good. For bowls both segmented and blocks I use three coats of Zinzzer Seal Coat (while still mounted) lightly sanded between 2 coats 1st day, 1 more heavy next day, next evening after knocking off glue block sand really well and finish turn the base. Lastly spray heavily with raddle can polyurethane. Have several reasons for all this but it works well for me. For utility items(with no real wear) like 4 cherry picture frames made this week used 1 rub on Seal Coat, sanded when dry and the 1 coat of rub on poly. Came out really slick and fast. Most of my misc. boxes get a heavy Seal Coat and a couple coats spray can lacquer
Sorry took so long.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hi all,
> I do not like finishing until it is done and comes out real good. For bowls both segmented and blocks I use three coats of Zinzzer Seal Coat (while still mounted) lightly sanded between 2 coats 1st day, 1 more heavy next day, next evening after knocking off glue block sand really well and finish turn the base. Lastly spray heavily with raddle can polyurethane. Have several reasons for all this but it works well for me. For utility items(with no real wear) like 4 cherry picture frames made this week used 1 rub on Seal Coat, sanded when dry and the 1 coat of rub on poly. Came out really slick and fast. Most of my misc. boxes get a heavy Seal Coat and a couple coats spray can lacquer
> Sorry took so long.
> 
> - poospleasures


Never tried spray can poly. Wanted to, but never did. May have to give this a try also.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That was just MS and Poly (wipe-on poly) I gave you Jeff at 50/50 mix. I use 2:2:1 BLO:MSoly for a general use finish. Wipe-on Poly is for a bit more protection.
> 
> - HokieKen


I really liked the way that wipe on worked. I even used it on several more projects. Good stuff, much more control the out of the can.


----------



## HokieKen

> That was just MS and Poly (wipe-on poly) I gave you Jeff at 50/50 mix. I use 2:2:1 BLO:MSoly for a general use finish. Wipe-on Poly is for a bit more protection.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I really liked the way that wipe on worked. I even used it on several more projects. Good stuff, much more control the out of the can.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


It's my favorite protective finish. I've never been able to get poly on with a brush that I was happy with without having to sand back between coats. The wipe-on (you can buy it as well as mix it BTW) requires about double the coats to build the same film but I never have to sand between coats and always get a good finish. It also cures faster than brushed on because the MS evaporates out. I assume you could do the same with water-based poly and DNA but I always use oil-based. I only mix a small amount at a time and always use full gloss. Semi-gloss and satin polys have additives that don't fully emulsify in the MS all the time (depending on brand) and that will separate out from the mixture. For the final coat, I just knock the sheen back with steel wool and a couple of drops of BLO. You can also just build your film with the wipe-on and brush on whatever sheen you want as the final coat.


----------



## doubleG469

> That was just MS and Poly (wipe-on poly) I gave you Jeff at 50/50 mix. I use 2:2:1 BLO:MSoly for a general use finish. Wipe-on Poly is for a bit more protection.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I really liked the way that wipe on worked. I even used it on several more projects. Good stuff, much more control the out of the can.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> It s my favorite protective finish. I ve never been able to get poly on with a brush that I was happy with without having to sand back between coats. The wipe-on (you can buy it as well as mix it BTW) requires about double the coats to build the same film but I never have to sand between coats and always get a good finish. It also cures faster than brushed on because the MS evaporates out. I assume you could do the same with water-based poly and DNA but I always use oil-based. I only mix a small amount at a time and always use full gloss. Semi-gloss and satin polys have additives that don t fully emulsify in the MS all the time (depending on brand) and that will separate out from the mixture. For the final coat, I just knock the sheen back with steel wool and a couple of drops of BLO. You can also just build your film with the wipe-on and brush on whatever sheen you want as the final coat.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have used the wipe on poly on quite a few projects works well, sets up nice and sands great for multiple coats. 
My knife handle has several coats on it, I didn't want anything that would take away from the wood itself.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I too used the mix on my handles. First I used danish oil to accent the grain then the mix after 72 hours. It usually took 4-5 coats but the first three would dry quickly. A lot more control then using my foam brushes then wait and hope for no runs. Don't look as "plastic coated" with wipe on either. Then after 72 more hours drying, three coats of paste wax.


----------



## HokieKen

> I too used the mix on my handles. First I used danish oil to accent the grain then the mix after 72 hours. It usually took 4-5 coats but the first three would dry quickly. A lot more control then using my foam brushes then wait and hope for no runs. Don t look as "plastic coated" with wipe on either. Then after 72 more hours drying, three coats of paste wax.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


When I have something I want to accent the grain, I will do a coat of BLO before the wipe-on poly if I also need the protection of the poly. Otherwise, I'll use the BLO/MS/Poly mix I mentioned at first then a couple coats of paste wax.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I too like blo on most things but it will yellow lighter woods. The plane I sent to Bill not long ago had blo on it and the citrus looked really yellow. I wasn't a fan but didn't have time to remedy the situation. Bill fixed it up which is good because that dude never has anything to do so I'm glad I could help keep him busy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I too like blo on most things but it will yellow lighter woods. The plane I sent to Bill not long ago had blo on it and the citrus looked really yellow. I wasn't a fan but didn't have time to remedy the situation. Bill fixed it up which is good because that dude never has anything to do so I'm glad I could help keep him busy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


that is what I have always heard about it so I try and avoid it ….BUT think OBs shine juice sounds interesting :<))
CURIOUS to see how JEFF makes out on his mixture


----------



## duckmilk

> man this thread has come to a screeching halt!
> 
> - doubleG469


It must have been my fault Gary. After work yesterday, I was too busy and tired to even start my computer.
They called me out of the distillery to go next door and help bottle beer which kept me about 2 1/2 hours past my normal quit time. Had to go back there today to finish the bottling. At least I got something extra out of it. There was almost a case of bottles that had been under-filled until they were able to correct it, and, since yesterday was my birfday, they gave them to me )) Just used AZ Dave's bottle opener, love that magnet!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice Duck! How's the mug holding up? You still using that at all for liquids?


----------



## duckmilk

Haven't used it in a while, but want to take it by the brewery and show it off sometime. The times I have, people have been pretty impressed--well, except for the glitter. They say, "What the heck is that?", and I have to explain, again.
The epoxy holding the brass pieces for the hinge is having some issues, but if used carefully, it works fine. Eventually, I'll put some more epoxy in there, but it's a tight space.
BTW, did some looking and figuring at the lid. I think it would be pretty simpleto file/sand dowh a couple of places to allow it to open another 20 deg. It's no big deal though, it works for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree Duck. That was the first I've done. If I had to do it again I would change that part for sure. It works but could be much better. Still proud of that one though. Had a blast making it and overcoming challenges when it was too late to change design.


----------



## doubleG469

Well Duck it's man of you to own up to being the thread killer. Bring me some beer and you can help me replace the spindle on the lathe. We will cut you off a chunk of Mesquite and you can turn a bowl. haha

so Yes got the spindle and face cover in. realized I no longer have the little clip clamps to take off the safety rings holding the spindle in. damn another trip to the store….


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Dave, it is beautiful and functional. IMHO the change to the hinge could be to make the thumb lever with a wooden piece below it to accept the pin, thus eliminating the need to epoxy brass to wood for the barrel part of the hinge.

I love it though, just like I love my wife, with her imperfections ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Gary, I humbly accept full fault. Er, I don't have a lathe.
You have already tried the Whistle Post beer haven't you? If they keep making me help bottling the stuff, I may have a never ending supply of mistakes lol.
Dang, I've already had 3 of them feeding horses. Better quit posting in case I make a fool of myself (won't be the 1st time).


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tomorrow is our "Octobrewfest" in Tazewell main street. There will be 12 brewers. Cost $25.00 for all the samples you want. ) I'll be going and bringing the mug Ken sent me. "Here you go boys, fill it up".


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Jeff!

Wife is gone this weekend. Here is my aged dog and I after feeding horses.










Here is the card my wife gave me for my BD.


----------



## jeffswildwood

That's some good stuff there Duck! Happy birthday too buddy! ) Hope it's a great one! Enjoy a beer or two (or three).


----------



## duckmilk

> That s some good stuff there Duck! Happy birthday too buddy! ) Hope it s a great one! Enjoy a beer or two (or three).
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Now 4.


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Birthday Duck!

Wish I was coming to Tazwell Jeff :-(

This will have to do. This is literally the first chance I've had to drink a beer in over a week. It better not suck!


----------



## HokieKen

Update: it does suck :-(. Sam Adams harvest hefe is a big thumbs down. Drinking it anyway 'cause I only have 1 more in the fridge and it goes with football tomorrow…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NEXT YEAR WE ALL MEET UP IN TAZWELL :<))

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Duck many more buddy 
i love the farmer on your card


----------



## jeffswildwood

> NEXT YEAR WE ALL MEET UP IN TAZWELL :<))
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Duck many more buddy
> i love the farmer on your card
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Now that sounds awesome!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Can you all imagine how cool it would be if we had a swap and everyone met at a central location? Everyone exchanged in person and made a week end out of it, wood work surprises, beer and good company! Now that would be a swap for the history books! I bet even the lumberjocks people would be there, even the evening news!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that would be really cool Jeff


----------



## ToddJB

PSA: If you're going to use your thumb as a guide on the edge of a sharpening stone, make sure the sides are smooth. Cutting to fresh skin before realizing what is happening is for the birds.


----------



## bobasaurus

Did you get cut on a jagged burr somewhere, or the sharpened knife edge itself? That sucks, I hope you recover soon.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy belated, Duck.

I managed to spend about an hour yesterday removing the shellac I'd put onto my glitter-encrusted prison shank before noticing an oopsie in the toothbrush. Got that all stripped off with DNA and some sandpaper and cleaned everything up so in spare moments today I can start putting *back* the glitter and shellac.

Oh yeah, I need to personalize it on the laser engraver first, too. Burning through shellac is not recommended.

Tomorrow I start working on the bonus and bonus bonus, I believe. Might actually get back on track if it rains enough today that I can't mow the lawn tomorrow.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Happy Birthday Duck! Your pooch looks happy to be spending it with you. No harm in a couple of cold ones on your birthday. You can send those bottle rejects to Pittsburgh if they're causing any consternation there in Texas 

Wish I could say I'm working in my shop, but unfortunately that won't be happening for a few more weeks. I've had contractors and service people here all week and multiple per day. Heck I barely know what day it is any more.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Happy Birthday Duck! Your pooch looks happy to be spending it with you. No harm in a couple of cold ones on your birthday. You can send those bottle rejects to Pittsburgh if they re causing any consternation there in Texas
> 
> Wish I could say I m working in my shop, but unfortunately that won t be happening for a few more weeks. I ve had contractors and service people here all week and multiple per day. Heck I barely know what day it is any more.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


PLUS Bill you have to change your Signature line LMAO :<))


----------



## doubleG469

So went to an estate sale today and scored these bad boys











> Can you all imagine how cool it would be if we had a swap and everyone met at a central location? Everyone exchanged in person and made a week end out of it, wood work surprises, beer and good company! Now that would be a swap for the history books! I bet even the lumberjocks people would be there, even the evening news!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I nominate Jeff for organizing!

Happy birthday to you Duck!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> PLUS Bill you have to change your Signature line LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


My screen name is already copywrited and immortalized. No looking back now lol

Oh nice score on those turning tools.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So went to an estate sale today and scored these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - doubleG469


Nice haul buddy! I appreciate the nomination, but after this swap, I'm passing the torch to someone else!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, my Son was by today taking pictures of my swap item(s).  That can only mean one thing….*I am at 100%.* )) I'm really happy with the way things came out, now if my recipient is also, all is good. Completed my seven goals, (challenges), so now I can't wait to see it delivered to…......)


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Gary, where was this sale?

Jeff, you can show off your swap pictures to me since I'm not in. I won't tell what it is, promise!


----------



## jeffswildwood

You got a deal Duck, when my Son gets them processed. I would like your opinion!


----------



## HokieKen

Good haul on the tools Gary. Hard to go too wrong with Sorby!

Jeff, you still on your feet after a day at Octobrewfest? ;-)

Todd, the stone is to sharpen the knife. They make little files for your manicures.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha! Actually I was just kidding ;-) But, that might not be a good precedent to start. Don't want anyone mad at me for having a sneak preview, and I enjoy the reveal pics as much as anyone.
In the beer swap, although Putty helped me make them, he didn't want to see the final pictures until the reveal date which made sense.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Oh yea, I had a blast! Lots of beer, ran into lots of old friends. Son had to drive old Dad home. What can I say but just a good time. Even made a new friend of one of the brewers. Another Dave! . I wish I had a dollar for everyone that wanted to know where I got that awesome beer mug! *Ken, it was a hit! *Not just from my friends, and the brewers but people I didn't even know! You can bet next year, I will be selling, (and drinking from) custom beer mugs!


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Jeff! Does my heart good to see that stein out there That's cool that people were asking about it too. You definitely need to build you up some stock of custom mugs now that you have a lathe and goid tools and a good chuck. You could probably get a nice price at a festival like that.

You get any brews from Painted Peak? (I think that's the name…) Any good?


----------



## doubleG469

Duck it was in Carrollton, one day estate sale he had a great little garage shop and shed full of nice tools. Yes Sorby at a third of retail in great condition was nice.

Oh and fyi estatesales.net is a great shopping spot if you don't mind second hand estate tools. Prices in Dallas are like retail but rest of the country looks to be reasonable.

Oh so I turned a vase today out of Mesquite log. haven't pulled it off the lathe yet because I am embarrassed by how it looks, makes me think it's an urn. realized I need more tool rests to get all the way down in vases.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That s awesome Jeff! Does my heart good to see that stein out there That s cool that people were asking about it too. You definitely need to build you up some stock of custom mugs now that you have a lathe and goid tools and a good chuck. You could probably get a nice price at a festival like that.
> 
> You get any brews from Painted Peak? (I think that s the name…) Any good?
> 
> - HokieKen


I made several  stops at painted peak. I thought it was the worst beer on the street! Come to find out that it's not theirs. Theirs is not ready yet. So I'm watching for their grand opening.


----------



## bobasaurus

Finally got off my ass and did the few final finishing steps on the main knife, it's completely ready to ship now. The bonus knife is nearly there too, just needs sharpening and final cleanup.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, thread was busy today. I spent the day cooking. Cooking is another hobby of mine but usually only fancy stuff. The wife does the normal everyday cooking but we have a tradition, it's a "you call it" birthday dinner. They tell me what they want and I cook it, it's usually fancy and expensive so we don't usually have food like this often. So the whole day was in the kitchen prepping and cooking a three course meal for this evening.

She loved it, so that's a win. I think I have free reign to the shop the rest of the weekend (two more days). I'm sending the wife and kids up north to her folks place for a visit and I'm staying behind. So it'll be nice and quiet.

Awesome find Gary, seriously that's some amazing luck. Can't read the tags on them so hopefully you stole them.

Great to see the stein out and about Jeff, definitely cool.

Thanks Allen for wrapping up my knives this weekend. Don't hesitate to ship early buddy.

Todd….keep your fingers ok?

Dave P….You can laser items that have shellac on them. I've done it plenty. It makes it so the laser burn dust doesn't run into the wood that hasn't been under the laser. I laser deep though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P….You can laser items that have shellac on them. I've done it plenty. It makes it so the laser burn dust doesn't run into the wood that hasn't been under the laser. I laser deep though.


Yeah, and I have done that, but I don't get as crisp of edges burning through shellac, plus I had to strip the shellac anyhow.

Got that done, plus made up the file for the laser, but on top of everything else, my sciatica has been killing me this weekend. MRI is Wednesday. Hope the neurosurgeon can fix things up again, since I'm moving at about 1/10 speed.

Oh well. I'm still on the side where I have to mow the grass instead of fertilize it, so I guess it's not too bad.


----------



## doubleG469

Oh thought you could see the prices, 
Sorby multi tip hollowing tool - $40 (with the extra tips)
Sorby 3/4 roughing gouge - $30
Paxton parting - $10
Paxton skew - $12

Dave, sorry to hear about the sciatica, mine had me down for the count a couple years back. I elected for surgery on two ruptured discs that were pinching the nerve. Been only a bit of phantom pain every so often since then. Hope they can help you out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Gary. I was in eight years ago to fix sciatica in my left leg. My doc fixed it right up by snipping off the bit of jelly that had leaked out of the jelly donut. Now it's hit the right leg. It just sucks working through all the steps to get it fixed, and it cuts into my shop time in an already busy month.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Wow, thread was busy today. I spent the day cooking. Cooking is another hobby of mine but usually only fancy stuff. The wife does the normal everyday cooking but we have a tradition, it's a "you call it" birthday dinner. They tell me what they want and I cook it, it's usually fancy and expensive so we don't usually have food like this often. So the whole day was in the kitchen prepping and cooking a three course meal for this evening.
> 
> She loved it, so that's a win. I think I have free reign to the shop the rest of the weekend (two more days). I'm sending the wife and kids up north to her folks place for a visit and I'm staying behind. So it'll be nice and quiet.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


So we never found out what you cooked.


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh thought you could see the prices,
> Sorby multi tip hollowing tool - $40 (with the extra tips)
> Sorby 3/4 roughing gouge - $30
> Paxton parting - $10
> Paxton skew - $12
> 
> - doubleG469


I recently got the Sorby hollowing tool too except mine has the curved neck. Between that and Dave's round tool, you should be able to handle any hollow turnings you want. A good roughing gouge and parting tool are nice to have handy for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill, it was simple this year for her birthday with some bruschetta (several types of toppings) as a starter and beef Wellington for the main. This one is her favorite. It's good but not my favorite. Earlier this year my 11 year old asked for duck breast and a pork belly risotto. I made a nice spicy cherry sauce for the duck. It was really good.


----------



## HokieKen

Got a little shop time today. Put an edge on my knife and a coat of finish on the scales 

While finish is drying, I decided to strip my new (to me) Drill Press down and see what she's got. I think I'm in love. She's so well made . I can see signs of hand scraping lovingly performed by whoever assembled her. Makes my heart smile )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hand scraping Kenny??

Definitely cool. I'm probably almost as excited as you are to see that thing in tip top shape. I'm not a machinist or have ever been in a machine shop so I've never seen a drill press like that. I think it's kind of awesome and it might make me add a new craigslist alert once I see it complete.


----------



## duckmilk

> Earlier this year my 11 year old asked for duck breast and a pork belly risotto. I made a nice spicy cherry sauce for the duck. It was really good.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Would you tell your daughter to leave us ducks alone, please? ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I made the polyurethane and danish oil mix today and gave it a try on scrap walnut. Definitely thins the urethane and wipes on easy. I did a test block with pure urethane on one spot, pure danish oil on another and the mix on the end. Just did one coat and waiting to check this evening. What I see so far is it does enhance the grain, and gives a nice shine for one coat. The trick I think will be in the drying. 
I also did a piece of gummy cherry scrap. Sanded and used an acid brush to coat it good. Let it sit 15 min. about half of what danish oil instructions say, didn't gum up and wiped off easy and left a nice shine. Waiting on this piece also.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Seven hours later. The results look good! It's dry, has a nice gloss to it and the grain is really inhanced. The cherry looked the best with the 15 min. waiting time before wipe off. Pure poly was the worst. I can really see a difference in between the mix ad pure danish oil. I call it a success, works nicely. I may repeat the test again before I use it on a project but so far, I like it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I feel like I'm the only one on here today. Everyone must be having a rough Monday.


----------



## Ripthorn

Just need to wax the knife and it's ready for prime time. Trying to see if I can work out a bonus item. Not sure if it will work, but I have an idea. May turn out to be a spectacular failure.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just need to wax the knife and it s ready for prime time. Trying to see if I can work out a bonus item. Not sure if it will work, *but I have an idea*. May turn out to be a spectacular failure.
> 
> - Ripthorn


When this happens to me, I have an idea, it usually came out nice, I would say yours will too! Glad I'm not alone on here buddy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Mailed you Jeff :<((


----------



## ToddJB

Time to sit back, relax, and let the kitchen oven do it's thing. I've previously been using a toaster over, but a themostate just confirmed that 400 on the dial only gets me to 350, and Broil takes me up to 500 

Here to hoping there isn't any warping.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good luck buddy. I want one of those cheesy little coffee can forges.


----------



## ToddJB

Cheesy? Exsqueeze me?


----------



## bobasaurus

> I made the polyurethane and danish oil mix today and gave it a try on scrap walnut. Definitely thins the urethane and wipes on easy. I did a test block with pure urethane on one spot, pure danish oil on another and the mix on the end. Just did one coat and waiting to check this evening. What I see so far is it does enhance the grain, and gives a nice shine for one coat. The trick I think will be in the drying.
> I also did a piece of gummy cherry scrap. Sanded and used an acid brush to coat it good. Let it sit 15 min. about half of what danish oil instructions say, didn t gum up and wiped off easy and left a nice shine. Waiting on this piece also.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Did you use a 50/50 mix of danish oil and poly? Who makes the danish oil, and is the poly full strength or wipe-on?


----------



## bobasaurus

I like your mini forge, Todd.

I got both knives completely done this weekend. Funny how the last few steps seem to take the longest.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony, I mailed you back.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Did you use a 50/50 mix of danish oil and poly? Who makes the danish oil, and is the poly full strength or wipe-on?
> 
> - bobasaurus


Allen, it was a 50/50 mix, watco danish oil and minwax polyurethane, full strength.


----------



## bobasaurus

Interesting Jeff. Might have to try it. I've heard of the 1/3 blo, poly, and spirits mix before. But this one doesn't have the thinner added.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Todd, it's cheesy compared to the ones on forged but I want one of those coffee can ones. No offense at all buddy. I like it A LOT! So definitely don't take that wrong.


----------



## jeffswildwood

The best results were when I used an acid brush and coated it good. Waited about 15 min. then wiped it off. I didn't check it again for seven hours and it was dry.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, it's cheesy compared to the ones on forged but I want one of those coffee can ones. No offense at all buddy. I like it A LOT! So definitely don't take that wrong.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Ha. Not sensitive at all, just fun to make you squirm


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just for that, send one with the swap knife you're making. Thanks.


----------



## HokieKen

In hindsight, I wish I had went ahead and made or bought a small forge like Todd's. I'm definitely not done with knife making. This was WAT too fun and WAY too satisfying to be a one-time shot ). I'm so glad too. I was running out of things to learn and projects to tackle… :-/. I did pick up a handy new skill through this swap besides the knife-making part. Don't want to give away too much though.

Allen/Jeff: I think Danish Oil is pretty much the same as BLO cut with MS. Si if you break Jeff's mix down to its constituent ingredients, it's probably very similar to the mix you mentioned Allen. Which, FWIW, is my go-to finish for most things.

Dave - quit squirming and squeezing Todd. ;-0


----------



## bobasaurus

Ken, come to think of it you're right. Watco danish oil is just blo and thinner… I was thinking of Tried&True danish oil which is not thinned.

Ken, join me on the blacksmithing path. It's not an easy hobby but it is fun. I made this crazy contraption yesterday, care to guess what it does?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is that to make tangs of various sizes? Not sure why those would be round though. Maybe metal dowels?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, if it's a bullet mold, Allen, your smallest caliber looks to be .17 or so…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> In hindsight, I wish I had went ahead and made or bought a small forge like Todd s. I m definitely not done with knife making. This was WAT too fun and WAY too satisfying to be a one-time shot ). I m so glad too. I was running out of things to learn and projects to tackle… :-/. I did pick up a handy new skill through this swap besides the knife-making part. Don t want to give away too much though.
> 
> Allen/Jeff: I think Danish Oil is pretty much the same as BLO cut with MS. Si if you break Jeff s mix down to its constituent ingredients, it s probably very similar to the mix you mentioned Allen. Which, FWIW, is my go-to finish for most things.
> 
> Dave - quit squirming and squeezing Todd. ;-0
> 
> - HokieKen


That's good to hear about my mix experiment. At least I was on the right track. Ken, glad your having so much fun with this swap, and opening new doors for you. I foresee some really nice stuff coming from you in the future! There IS something addictive in this knife making. When I did my first for my BIL, I couldn't wait to do another (and another)! )


----------



## doubleG469

> Just for that, send one with the swap knife you're making. Thanks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That'd be an awesome Bonus!


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, join me on the blacksmithing path. It s not an easy hobby but it is fun. I made this crazy contraption yesterday, care to guess what it does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bobasaurus


Well duh… it's obviously a springy-grabber-thing-a-ma-bob. Seriously, what is it? I would think something like Dave said, maybe for making roll pins?

I would absolutely LOVE to join you in your blacksmithing venture. Unfortunately, I can barely find enough time to "dabble" in the hobbies I currently enjoy. If I get one more obsession, I'll probably end up with either one less wife or one less job ;-0 I looked into getting a small setup just for knives and tools. Nothing big. Then I looked at anvils. HOLY ISH! Don't get me wrong, I'm cheap enough to rig something usable up without selling my house for a chunk of iron but geeze louise, I had no idea those things were so spendy. I do plan to either buy or make a coffee can forge so I can at least continue to work with O1 and make things larger than I can harden with just a torch.


----------



## Lazyman

Can't wait to see all of the knives. I've got a knife project on my list but have been on the road too much lately to have time to start much less finish one.

I've had good luck with the Minwax wiping poly and I've tried the 3-part DIY wiping poly (though I had better luck with the Minwax one). Has anyone ever tried the Minwax water based wiping poly? Just wondering if this was just made for California or if there is some other advantage to using a water based one. Lately, my go-to wipe-on finish has been Tried and True's varnish oil. It takes 24 hours between coats to dry so takes lots of patience but really keeps the wood looking *and *feeling like wood instead of plastic. It's basically a polymerized linseed oil with no heavy metal drying agents plus a varnish made from natural resins. Great stuff. I've even used it as a friction finish on the lathe. It's a little pricey but you use so little that it turns out to be no more expensive than other finishes I've used.

EDIT: Here's the knife project on my list. I made an all wood (hickory and ipe) prototype a few of months ago to see if I could get the blade locking mechanism to work (it does). Just need some shop time to start it.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Well duh… it s obviously a springy-grabber-thing-a-ma-bob. Seriously, what is it? I would think something like Dave said, maybe for making roll pins?
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE to join you in your blacksmithing venture. Unfortunately, I can barely find enough time to "dabble" in the hobbies I currently enjoy. If I get one more obsession, I ll probably end up with either one less wife or one less job ;-0 I looked into getting a small setup just for knives and tools. Nothing big. Then I looked at anvils. HOLY ISH! Don t get me wrong, I m cheap enough to rig something usable up without selling my house for a chunk of iron but geeze louise, I had no idea those things were so spendy. I do plan to either buy or make a coffee can forge so I can at least continue to work with O1 and make things larger than I can harden with just a torch.
> 
> - HokieKen


It's a tool for heading/upsetting rivets. I want to make my own tongs, and they require hefty rivets. So you get steel rod hot, clamp it in this jig using the post vise, and hit the protruding hot end to smoosh it into a rivet head. Then you put the other end through the two tong holes, heat it, and smoosh the other side over the anvil.


----------



## bobasaurus

It works like this:










And yeah, anvils are crazy expensive. I lucked into finding mine at a semi-reasonable cost but it was still a lot. RR track works pretty well from what I've heard, though. Compared to woodworking though, the only major costs are an anvil and forge (and maybe a grinder), a fairly small set of equipment.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is cool Allen. I wouldn't mind getting into it. A power hammer would be handy too I would think. I have a Craigslist alert for anvils. I figured maybe one day I'll stumble on a deal to good to pass up which might set me up to jump into something like this. The work you do is pretty dang cool. Those gouges were awesome….My wife will kill me someday for all of this.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh geeze, don't get me started on those sexy 2" belt grinders. Those things are awesome. And priced accordingly


----------



## bobasaurus

> That is cool Allen. I wouldn t mind getting into it. A power hammer would be handy too I would think. I have a Craigslist alert for anvils. I figured maybe one day I ll stumble on a deal to good to pass up which might set me up to jump into something like this. The work you do is pretty dang cool. Those gouges were awesome….My wife will kill me someday for all of this.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks. I just forged a couple mini roughing gouges for my dad to use on his tiny jewelers lathe. Someday I'll make a grinder that can do the inside flutes better and make some outcanal carving gouges, maybe a few with cranked necks.


----------



## ToddJB

I found this little weirdo "belt sander" the other day at an estate sale.










Technically it's a lathe polishing attachment, and I cannot find another example of it online, but did find a Google patent from the 30s.










The belt is 3×48, which is an oddball size, so I'll likely run 2×48 on it.


----------



## HokieKen

If that was an attachment for a lathe, why does it have it's own motor?

And… really Todd? You know it's okay to leave the occasional POS at the flea market right? Isn't your garage full yet? (Just razzin' ya… I'd have brought it home too…)


----------



## ToddJB

It's a similar concept to a tool post grinder, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh now I see. I could see that for polishing up metal. Put a leather belt on it and using compounds.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would have bought that Todd if it were cheap. Good find.


----------



## ToddJB

$15 - no real chance of me walking passed it.


----------



## bobasaurus

Does the motor run? You could make a nice general-purpose belt grinder out of it.


----------



## ToddJB

Yet to be determined, Allen. The switch is broken. I have a big ol 6×48 that is great for flat work, but anytime I want to sand something with shape it's not ideal, so I'll use this as a slack belt grinder.


----------



## HokieKen

I bought a 1×30 belt sander recently and have to say, the slack belt made a big difference in ease of shaping the scales on this knife.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yet to be determined, Allen. The switch is broken. I have a big ol 6×48 that is great for flat work, but anytime I want to sand something with shape it s not ideal, so I ll use this as a slack belt grinder.
> 
> - ToddJB


I realized the other night when I tore my new drill press down that there was no switch. Motor wired directly to the plug. So plug in=on / unplug = off. That's safe, right?


----------



## ToddJB

Safer than the switch being on the motor that you have to reach around to turn off. The reach around should be reserved for turning on.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hey guys, been playing on my lathe today. Got the belt changed, :-( and decided to have some fun. Here is what I came up with.










I must admit I have a new respect for Ken and Dave for the beer steins they made. This one is small but I found the deeper you go the harder it gets. I even posted this one here, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/340962 Stop by and you can see some more pics.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would have bought that for $15 too Todd. That's awesome if you can get it working cheap.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

OK GUYS….. Thanks to all who helped get me back on track …I will be able to ship in about 1 week …..I used drops of laquer thinner and small brushes and rags …....worked very well LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear something worked out for you buddy. You can still send the swap stuff to me if you didn't plan to as it is. Just saying.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

BUT….. Dave that would not make my recipient very happy now would it …...well maybe LOL:<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony, good for you. I knew you would get it. Glad I was able to help. ))


----------



## HokieKen

> BUT….. Dave that would not make my recipient very happy now would it …...well maybe LOL:<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That definitely would NOT make me very happy! I knew all along that Tony had my name definitely for sure!


----------



## poospleasures

Wow we have been quite today. Different subject. Went with SIL to a wonderful wood supplier/sawmill today. He is about 75 miles from our town. Bought some beautiful high quality wood.









This beautiful spallted maple is 8/4 X 7" by over 4ft. The color goes all the way thru. I can resaw this and of course have twice as much. I can see some great "secrets boxes and bookmatched box tops from this. I got three of them.









This ambrosia maple is the best most consistent coloring I have ever seen. It is 5/4 X 7" by 11'. Made a turned urn from the last piece I had which came out ultra nice but this has even more color.









WOOD GLOAT Thanks for looking.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon, that's some beautiful lumber! Going to make some nice projects!


----------



## doubleDD

Vernon, that's a nice wood haul with some real beauties. I made the frame for a toy chest with ambrosia maple for my grandson but realized to see all the character in the lumber you can't cut it up in strips.


----------



## Boatman53

I've been following along on the swap even though I didn't feel I had time to participate. I thought I'd share something I've been working on, perhaps some might find it useful.









I actually made three but traded one to a buddy for some Damascus cutoffs.









It's used to glue up segmented handle materials.









Clearly this knife didn't need this clamp as the blade isn't segmented but I'm just showing how the blade and handle can be inserted and clamped as one unit.

I don't need two, so one of these I'll trade if someone wants to trade something to do with knives. I'll include something else as a surprise just to keep it interesting.
If this is inappropriate let me know and I'll delete the post I just thought it might be of some interest.
Jim


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great find Vernon. Those look like they will suit you well.

Jim, I could find that useful, I could trade for a couple sets of cast knife scales if you are interested you can choose the colors and the wood if you wanted wood in them (Providing I have what you want around the shop). PM me if so. Otherwise, good luck. Those look nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice wood haul Vernon! I've got Maple everywhere around here but seldom see any Ambrosia. I've seen some spalted but nothing that big.

Nice job on the presses Jim. That's a beautiful looking handle blank in that first picture!

Edit: And, nothing inappropriate at all. We LOVE to swap stuff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Jim, those look like some very useful tools! Well made! Definitely not inappropriate to post it here. I'm glad to hear you have been following along and from the looks of the handle and knife you showed, I wish you had joined in!


----------



## jeffswildwood

We have another swap item in the mail! Everyone watch your porch for the mail man. A little waxing and getting a box, mine will leave Monday.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hey Jim. Those vises look really useful. I could have used one for my swap item. I had to improvise


----------



## doubleG469

Jim, if Dave (MN) got my name I may have a prison shank with some glitter and blood to trade!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gary, you may just! Or you^H^H^H my lucky recipient may be getting a toothbrush, a razor blade, and some dental floss for a "some assembly required" version. ;-)


----------



## doubleDD

Jeff, I see you posted that another swap item was sent. I thought we had to wait to ship on 11-1-17.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Way I understand it Dave, people can ship any time now. Just no reveals until they've all been received.


----------



## doubleDD

Thanks Dave. I'm looking forward to shipping and packing the box with shavings to clean up the shop some. Just have to find a bigger box.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I see you posted that another swap item was sent. I thought we had to wait to ship on 11-1-17.
> - doubleDD


I think I should have been a little bit more clear on the date by making it "ship *by* 11/1/17". It would be impossible for everyone to mail on the same date.  I'll go back and make the change. That's the way it was in past swaps and seems to work well. I have always shipped a week or two before that date so the recipient don't have to wait too long to reveal.

The reveal date need to be the set so we all reveal together. But, of coarse, if everyone has shipped and received early, I can move that date up. Sorry for the mix up Dave.


----------



## doubleDD

That's great. I have a few things to be shipped out to family members so this will go out too. I'll let you know Jeff when it goes out.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That s great. I have a few things to be shipped out to family members so this will go out too. I ll let you know Jeff when it goes out.
> 
> - doubleDD


Thanks Dave, this is my first swap I moderated and I guess there was a few details I overlooked. . Everyone just shoot me an E-mail if you ship, and let me know if you receive an item so I can update my records.


----------



## HokieKen

Bunch of overachievers!


----------



## doubleDD

I'm not a overachiever, it took me almost 2 days to finish it. Must be getting old. Probably take longer to find a box.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Bunch of overachievers!
> 
> - HokieKen


I've been ready to ship for weeks, but it's in NY and I'm not  I'll be shipping by the 23rd of this month.


----------



## builtinbkyn

So yesterday my table slabs showed up 










They'll be acclimating for the next few weeks while I try to get my life in one place .


----------



## HokieKen

Those look nice Bill. Should make a fine table!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Those look nice Bill. Should make a fine table!
> 
> - HokieKen


Hopefully I'm capable of making a fine table lol


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure you can handle it ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hopefully I'm capable of making a fine table lol


Couple saw-horses, a little poly, call it done, right? ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Hopefully I'm capable of making a fine table lol
> 
> Couple saw-horses, a little poly, call it done, right? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL it just may happen that way Dave as I don't have a plan for the base.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just having the two slabs shouldn't be hard. We are expecting a lot from that base Bill. You better step it up!

Can't wait to see it finished. Going to acclimate for a few weeks right?


----------



## poospleasures

Like those slabs. I have not had the guts in the last few years to try something that big and heavy. Good luck we are watching.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Just having the two slabs shouldn't be hard. We are expecting a lot from that base Bill. You better step it up!
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished. Going to acclimate for a few weeks right?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Maybe I'll buy a base lol Just kidding. I have a few ideas - some using mixed materials. I think I'm going dark on the base - probably black walnut.



> Like those slabs. I have not had the guts in the last few years to try something that big and heavy. Good luck we are watching.
> 
> - poospleasures


Yup they're a heavy load. This will be a first for me. Started doing push-ups so I can lift them lol


----------



## duckmilk

Been following along, but not saying much. Another thread (I know, I'm sorry) had a conversation about anvils and I stumbled across this. Enjoy


----------



## duckmilk

Nice slabs Bill! Let us see what you do with them.

OK, I'm spending too much time looking at knife making, but you guys should take a look at this guy's techniques. He does some interesting stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

If y'all ain't watching, Walter Sorrels is on Forged in Fire - Cutting Deeper right now. I've watched a lot of his YouTube stuff. Cool guy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is that another forged in fire show? I'll have to look that one up.

That's the dude who had the video about making the clip I was telling you about. I like that dude.


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's just a double episode. It's the same format as the regular show as far as I can tell.

Walter's blade snapped in half chopping cow bones so he didn't make the last round. It was a beautiful friggin' knife though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, the new episodes are on Tuesday nights at 9:00 pm. I watch every week. I can't believe the abuse they put those poor knives through. Walter Sorrells has the best videos IMO, I was surprised he didn't win!


----------



## Lazyman

> Ken, the new episodes are on Tuesday nights at 9:00 pm. I watch every week. I can t believe the abuse they put those poor knives through. Walter Sorrells has the best videos IMO, I was surprised he didn t win!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I enjoy seeing what they make on the show but I find watching them have to do it so quickly annoying. It takes time to properly temper a blade so of course they are going to break things. Can you imagine a woodworking show where they had to make a dining room table in 2 hours? Even Norm would spread his builds over a couple of days sometimes.


----------



## HokieKen

You never see them temper anything when they work at their home forge for 5 days either though. I wonder if they just harden it and leave it hard or if the tempering is such a long and boring process they never show it. You would think they would at least mention it though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nathan, that's a good point. I could see it now….

"Welcome to the wood shop wood workers. Today's challenge is to build a jewelry box in your signature style. You will have a ten minuet design window then three hours to complete your box. In addition, you must use some of this, (points to some half punky spalted maple). Keep in mind in round two you will have to apply a finish to your jewelry boxes. In addition, your jewelry box must survive a series of tests including the knocked off the dresser with a bat test. You time begins…...now".


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nathan, that s a good point. I could see it now….
> 
> "Welcome to the wood shop wood workers. Today s challenge is to build a jewelry box in your signature style. You will have a ten minuet design window then three hours to complete your box. In addition, you must use some of this, (points to some half punky spalted maple). Keep in mind in round two you will have to apply a finish to your jewelry boxes. In addition, your jewelry box must survive a series of tests including the knocked off the dresser with a bat test. You time begins…...now".
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Come on, I don't care who you are, that's funny.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that is pretty funny Jeff )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Funny in a "sad but true, shaking my head" kind of way, Jeff. But then I basically can't watch TV any more. Somewhere along the way, my brain broke, and when I'm subjected to three or four commercials in a row, I must destroy the source of them. We'll watch reruns of The Rockford Files on DVD, but no live TV any more because I'm allergic to BS.


----------



## doubleG469

> You never see them temper anything when they work at their home forge for 5 days either though. I wonder if they just harden it and leave it hard or if the tempering is such a long and boring process they never show it. You would think they would at least mention it though.
> 
> - HokieKen


On the last episode you see one guy running into the house with his axe head and mace fins. I can only assume it was to temper them.


----------



## doubleG469

> Funny in a "sad but true, shaking my head" kind of way, Jeff. But then I basically can t watch TV any more. Somewhere along the way, my brain broke, and when I m subjected to three or four commercials in a row, I must destroy the source of them. We ll watch reruns of The Rockford Files on DVD, but no live TV any more because I m allergic to BS.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That's what a DVR is for, I never watch anything "live" anymore. Heck I even watch football dvr'd so I can hit the 30 second jump. Especially when the Cowboys are on MNF or SNF I refuse to listen to Chris "cowboy hater" Collinsworth or Phil "me too" Simms. everything else I watch gets FF through the commercials. I pay for a TV service, I shouldn't have to watch commercials too. Free TV you say, ok I will watch your commercials.


----------



## poospleasures

Mailed my package this morning.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mailed my package this morning.
> 
> - poospleasures


Good deal buddy!


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, that s a good point. I could see it now….
> 
> "Welcome to the wood shop wood workers. Today s challenge is to build a jewelry box in your signature style. You will have a ten minuet design window then three hours to complete your box. In addition, you must use some of this, (points to some half punky spalted maple). Keep in mind in round two you will have to apply a finish to your jewelry boxes. In addition, your jewelry box must survive a series of tests including the knocked off the dresser with a bat test. You time begins…...now".
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I think you've just hit on the next swap: Flash Surprise Swap! One day to design, make and finish your swap item! Has to be made with scraps on hand. You have to ship it by the second day.


----------



## doubleG469

> I think you ve just hit on the next swap: Flash Surprise Swap! One day to design, make and finish your swap item! Has to be made with scraps on hand. You have to ship it by the second day.
> 
> - Lazyman


Sounds challenging, I like it!


----------



## torus

> Nathan, that s a good point. I could see it now….
> 
> "Welcome to the wood shop wood workers. Today s challenge is to build a jewelry box in your signature style. You will have a ten minuet design window then three hours to complete your box. In addition, you must use some of this, (points to some half punky spalted maple). Keep in mind in round two you will have to apply a finish to your jewelry boxes. In addition, your jewelry box must survive a series of tests including the knocked off the dresser with a bat test. You time begins…...now".
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Hmmm…. Three hour gift box by Kiefir ))


----------



## doubleDD

That would be one heck of a challenge. The finish wouldn't even be dry. May have to send it out natural.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That would be one heck of a challenge. The finish wouldn t even be dry. May have to send it out natural.
> 
> - doubleDD


Lotta five-minute epoxy or CA as finishes in that one?

How about a teaser? I got the day off work, so I'm making some real progress. Or am about to burn my shop down.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think you ve just hit on the next swap: Flash Surprise Swap! One day to design, make and finish your swap item! Has to be made with scraps on hand. You have to ship it by the second day.
> 
> - Lazyman


I *THINK* I can, I *THINK* I can


----------



## bobasaurus

> I think it s just a double episode. It s the same format as the regular show as far as I can tell.
> 
> Walter s blade snapped in half chopping cow bones so he didn t make the last round. It was a beautiful friggin knife though.
> 
> - HokieKen


Damn it Ken, spoiling it for me  . I love watching that show, even if they cut out some important parts. They do actually temper all the blades after the quench, but it's never shown since it's "boring" compared to the rest of the show.


----------



## ToddJB

Guys. I hate sharpening. Hate it. And not only that, I'm no good at it - as in I really suck. I took Kenny's recommendation and got the Lansky system, but for a reason, which I can't disclose yet, it won't work. Tried to rig up an alternative, but that didn't really work either. Tried my makeshift version of a worksharp, my consistency failed, so now I'm left with freehanding, which I'm miserable at. I think it will end up sharp, but not pretty. I really need to figure out my sharpening game.

To my receiver, I apologize in advance to the battle scars the blade has.

Have we discussed my hatred of sharpening? I'm not a fan.


----------



## bobasaurus

Todd, you want to come over and use my sharpening setup? I'll be around on Sunday.


----------



## ToddJB

I can't on Sunday, Allen, but we may need to talk if I can't get this ish figured out. Thanks man


----------



## bobasaurus

> I can t on Sunday, Allen, but we may need to talk if I can t get this ish figured out.
> 
> - ToddJB


Sounds good. I'm around most evenings too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this too taught me I'm NOT a knife person I took it on as a challenge BUT this will be my last knife swap I'm just not that good with medal as wood …also sorry in advance to my recipient :<((


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, we'll take this offline so we can get into the specifics. And since my item is going to Kenny it's okay that I share with you.


----------



## HokieKen

Todd, there are ways to get around some issues with the Lansky. PM me if you think I can help!


----------



## HokieKen

I already knew you definitely have my name Todd. It's okay, I'll just sharpen it when it gets here.


----------



## doubleG469

> this too taught me I m NOT a knife person I took it on as a challenge BUT this will be my last knife swap I m just not that good with medal as wood …also sorry in advance to my recipient :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I am going to try another one, mine was rough rough rough… but I enjoyed the process (some)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've never had a problem sharpening, but it turns out there's a lot more to making a knife than tying a razor into a toothbrush with some dental floss.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That said, I've put scales on a half dozen knives since the swap started, and I'm starting to figure things out.


----------



## doubleDD

Jeff, packaged shipped. Recipient should get it Monday. Hope they don't mind paying for the postage when they receive it, I was feeling cheap today. LOL.
I agree Dave P, the metal work was more difficult than I thought it would be. Next time I'll make a wooden one like Vernon does.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mailed my package this morning.
> 
> - poospleasures





> Jeff, packaged shipped. Recipient should get it Monday. Hope they don t mind paying for the postage when they receive it, I was feeling cheap today. LOL.
> I agree Dave P, the metal work was more difficult than I thought it would be. Next time I ll make a wooden one like Vernon does.
> 
> - doubleDD


Got it guys, all updated!  That makes three items in the mail, everyone be sure to watch your porch. Also please let me know when the swap items arrive!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rumor has it someone has a package on their porch right now!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've had a great day in the shop. My bonus item is just about done. Just needs a final coat of glitter. And my bonus bonus item is going to work out unless something goes horribly wrong on Sunday.

I don't know about wood, DoubleDave. The good thing about metal is that I'm pretty unlikely to split it. And without metal and a bench grinder, I would have to BUY glitter instead of producing artisanal hand-crafted small-batch fair-trade glitter.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> this too taught me I m NOT a knife person I took it on as a challenge BUT this will be my last knife swap I m just not that good with medal as wood …also sorry in advance to my recipient :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I am going to try another one, mine was rough rough rough… but I enjoyed the process (some)
> 
> - doubleG469


YOU DID VERY WELL Gary :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

You guy's need to quit beating yourselves up! I have seen the progress pics and there is some awesome stuff coming out of this swap.

Todd, I do feel your pain. I am also a non sharpener. I have trouble sharpening a pencil! Mine might arrive with a tag that says "some sharpening required".

I could make a run to Ken's and let him help me but that would ruin his surprise, woops….


----------



## doubleDD

Wow, we're suppose to sharpen it? Maybe I'll just send a leather strap and join Jeff with some sharpening required.


----------



## duckmilk

Sharpening knives just takes practice. It isn't the same as sharpening chisels or plane blades with a straight profile using a guide, but you still need to put a consistent bevel along the blade. Start practicing by sharpening your kitchen knives and keep the bevel even.
I'm not trying to be snarky guys and apologize if my comment sounded so. I'm sure you will do fine in the end.
Looking forward to the reveals.


----------



## HokieKen

You're dead right Duck. I learned to sharpen a knife long before I ever sharpened a tool. It does require a different set of skills and a lot of practice. While something like the Lansky system is useful (at least to me) it's only useful for some knives and isn't fool-proof. Truth is, it just takes an assload of practice and developing your own methods. I, to this day, hate sharpening kitchen knives because it's a lot of art and very little science.


----------



## HokieKen

^^That^^ being said, you can get any knife sharp with enough patience and determination )


----------



## DavePolaschek

They make guides for knives, too. For me, getting the Razor Edge book and working through it helped a ton. Then I spent a decade tailgating and bringing my oilstones and oil to 30 or so baseball games per summer and sharpening everything friends in the lot needed sharpened before games. All that practice got me pretty good at sharpening stuff.


----------



## duckmilk

I probably started sharpening pocket knives when I was a young boy (many years ago) and all the other boys used to boast about how their knives were sharper than everyone else's. I really learned about sharpening when I was butchering meat in a college class. It really came together then. Repetition in learning the muscle and arm positions makes the difference. The "feel" in your fingers eventually tells your brain when you when you are in the correct alignment.
I think it is the same when learning to sharpen a chisel by hand, which I still haven't mastered


----------



## doubleDD

You're so right Duck. Practice and time, and you can sharpen anything to a razor edge. Couple years back I sat my butt down one winter and said now is the time to learn how to sharpen all these different blades I have. Within a 4-5 month time period I accomplished sharpening hand chisels, plane chisels, turning tools, planer blades, chainsaw blades, etc extremely well. A couple things like table saw blades I still have to take in. But as you said, give it time.


----------



## HokieKen

Well no shop time today. Had 2 foster kids delivered this morning for the weekend and had my granddaughter's 2nd birthday party this afternoon. So I haven't been able to swing a cat without hitting a kid since I woke up this morning. Just got home and the wife is still at the son's house with the foster kids.

Was planning to work in the shop for a while on my new (old) drill press. The 70 deg temperature and the fridge sidetracked me though…


----------



## doubleDD

Yep, that will make a nice holder for the drill press. Haha. Helped my daughter move today in the heavy downpours.
Even with rain suits we all got quite wet. Came home to find water coming in through the window down in the shop. Looks like the ground settled and water was directed to the window well. No damage but a lot of floating sawdust in the shop. Gotta get ready for the Cubs game, yea, that will really calm me down.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Official moderator! Does a vegetable peeler count as a swap knife cause I totally just received one in the swap. A veggie peeler and some acorns. I'm not even joking here. Grrrr. This might actually lead to a divorce too…..long story.

On a side note, to maybe not totally ruin my day I received these today. Actually several sets of these.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice nuts Dave!

I'm not in charge but I'd say a veggie peeler would be a fine swap entry.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Official moderator! Does a vegetable peeler count as a swap knife cause I totally just received one in the swap. A veggie peeler and some acorns. I'm not even joking here. Grrrr. This might actually lead to a divorce too…..long story.
> 
> On a side note, to maybe not totally ruin my day I received these today. Actually several sets of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave I'm glad you got your swap item today, but I don't recall seeing any veggie peelers in the progress pics. I guess it would work as long as it has a wooden handle. Hope there's some bonus items in there other then those acorns!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave those are some really nice tips on those cutters.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those tips are pretty bad ass if you ask me. I have a hand full of sets as a little trial run for my tools. They aren't the cheapest to make but the quality and fit is bar none the best I've seen. I'm excited about these. I want a set for myself but this first run won't be for personal use unfortunately. Next bigger run (if I do one) I'll keep a set for myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Can you peel the acorns with the veggie peeler Dave? Not sure why you would want to but that would be one sharp blade!

Have to agree, those tools are dead sexy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Can you peel the acorns with the veggie peeler Dave? Not sure why you would want to but that would be one sharp blade!
> 
> Have to agree, those tools are dead sexy.
> 
> - HokieKen


I thought everyone wanted chestnuts this swap. Guess that was a bunch of pages ago.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny.

Still turning the handles for a few sets as we speak. Taking a little break.










It is a nice veggie peeler. It does have a wooden handle so there's that. The nuts were actually wet so the box was really humid. Everything in there was pretty damp. I tried chewing on a few acorns but they tasted horrible. Arizona people don't know what to do with these.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for all the word on sharpening. Had a hecl of a session tonight and thin I'm getting these levels to a somewhat acceptable level. Also got down to some bidness

Dave, that bars look crazy good!


----------



## HokieKen

Handles are every bit as awesome as the tools Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Todd. Stick with it!

I managed to split three different strips of wood with my brad-nailer this morning. Grr. Ended up gluing, which is arguably better, but it means waiting an extra day for the glue to dry now. Thought I was going to be ready to ship Tuesday or Wednesday, but now it'll be the end of the week if all goes well.


----------



## HokieKen

Had some shop time this morning so I finished stripping the paint from all the cast parts of my new (old) drill press. Got a coat of primer on all of it to hault the rusting.




























Next is to finish degreasing all the machined bits, get a few new pieces of hardware and get going on making a table.

Boice Crane had a few different paint colors over the years. I think I've decided one is very close to the color I used on my Atlas jointer. So I think I'll paint the DP to match it. Thoughts?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I been hard at it. Last night got everything (swap items) shined up, waxed and ready to go out tomorrow. ) Today taking care of the first Christmas orders. 25 little sleds, 10 cut out stockings and 20 cut out snowmen. Bought by a teacher for her class art time, (with a big discount). Later I'll be delivering a bird feeder. Tomorrow is 5 mini rolling pins. (if I can find enough downed branches). Sawdust been a flying.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Todd, you'll get the hang of it 



> I managed to split three different strips of wood with my brad-nailer this morning. Grr. Ended up gluing, which is arguably better, but it means waiting an extra day for the glue to dry now. Thought I was going to be ready to ship Tuesday or Wednesday, but now it ll be the end of the week if all goes well.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, most likely the brads weren't able to penetrate the metal between the scales, bent and split the wood. Maybe you should drill and use brass pins instead ;-O


----------



## HokieKen

My local brewery just released a new IPA recently. This is the first one I've had. It is marvelous. Then again, I've been at Chucky Cheese for the last 3 hours so anything with alcohol os probably marvelous right now…


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe you should suggest they make a cucumber saison Kenny. BTW, I had another yesterday at a concert they were having.
(Just wanted to rub your nose in it)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, most likely the brads weren't able to penetrate the metal between the scales, bent and split the wood. Maybe you should drill and use brass pins instead ;-O


Yeah, that must be it, Duck. Even after I spent all that money on the 50BMG brad nailer and titanium brads the guy guaranteed would go through 3" plate. :-|


----------



## HokieKen

> Maybe you should suggest they make a cucumber saison Kenny. BTW, I had another yesterday at a concert they were having.
> (Just wanted to rub your nose in it)
> 
> - duckmilk


I'd be a liar if I said I wasn't more than a little jealous Duck!


----------



## DavePolaschek

More seriously, a brad nailer is one of the few power tools I use regularly. I use it a lot for tacking things together that would be hard to clamp, or tacking a piece I *can* clamp onto an irregular work piece. Or sometimes even improvising a planing stop on my workbench by nailing down a small strip or two of wood. With the adjustable power, I can usually set it so the brads have about 1/4" sticking out so they're easy to pull out later with a pliers if I'm not going to leave them in place, and the holes are easy to patch. But today it just wasn't cooperating with me. The pieces I was working on were only 3/16" thick and just wanted to split.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, I have seen brad nailers used and wish I had one. Maybe some day. Problem is I keep thinking "you'll shoot your eye out kid".


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, I like that color and that jointer. Definitely go with that.

I finally got around to playing with the bonus item again after a failure a week or two ago. The new method is fantastic and was a ton of fun. So I'm actually going to order some different material but same type for the swap so I'll have to wait for the swap version of this but the test went much better than I thought.

Here is a teaser of something I built in order to make the bonus.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I have seen brad nailers used and wish I had one. Maybe some day. Problem is I keep thinking "you ll shoot your eye out kid".
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Well, with most new ones, you would have to press it hard enough against your eye to disengage the safety, and I'm betting you wouldn't do that unintentionally, Jeff. I bought it back before I started woodworking to tack up some wood moulding that had popped loose in my bathroom. Works great for that, too.


----------



## HokieKen

My finish nailer doesn't get used that often. But, when it does, it's a lifesaver! I bought it for tacking up trim in the house but it's definitely earned its keep since then. It's great for keeping stuff in place for glue ups when it wants to slide around while your clamping. Like Dave, I've used it to nail stuff to the workbench temporarily. Although, I haven't done it to the new bench yet…

Dave - sometimes if the brads are splitting the wood, you can turn it 90 degrees. The brads have a kinda "chisel" point and sometimes the orientation of the tip can affect behavior.

Jeff - if you have an air compressor, a small nailer is definitely a good investment. They're pretty inexpensive too. You don't need anything fancy unless you're going to use it every day. I have a Hitachi I think I paid $40 for 5 years ago. It's put a ton of baseboard and quarter round up and been handy in the shop and I've never had even a single jam or misfire. YMMV of course.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> sometimes if the brads are splitting the wood, you can turn it 90 degrees.


Yeah, Kenny. I tried that. Also tried pre-boring the holes with a brad-awl and driving brads by hand. No joy. I think that wood just wanted to split yesterday. Some days are like that.

But hey, I've hit the point where I've started to clean up the bench. That must mean the finish line is in sight. Or at least some of the benchtop is. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You do know that from this day on you shall forever be known as "Chuckles", right? ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

That would be Chückles, Kenny. The hardware store sells them and they're my regular treat for finishing a project. Real Soon Now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Right now there are three swap items in route to their recipients. Let me know when they arrive and remember to *watch your mail!*


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just got back from the PO. Mine is on it's way!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome job everyone for shipping early. I will be on my way soon. My main is done and it's something I would be happy to own…wait I do own one since I made two.  Hopefully my recipient finds it useful.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Lots of plates spinning, but unfortunately nothing to contribute to the swap thread. I have been keeping up with it though. 

Today I loaded and unloaded 3000lbs (725sq.ft) of 5in wide Brazilian Teak (Red Cumaru) flooring for the loft. It's going down in place of 30 year old, pink wall to wall carpeting. Spent yesterday cutting up the carpeting and padding and removing the several hundred linear feet of tackless. My back isn't liking me at the moment. 










I needed a break from the grind and wanted to see how my table slabs will lay out. Of the ten feet I'll probably end up with a top of around nine feet. Not sure what I'll end up in thickness after flattening them. They're just shy of 2 1/4" now.










Man I miss my shop time. Demo and construction is just too hard lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Teak? I would have kept the pink carpet!!  Those floors are going to look amazing buddy.

On the table, I wouldn't worry much about thickness Bill. Mine is 1.5" thick. I was going to make it thicker but the top alone would have weighed in over 200 lbs. Eucalyptus is really heavy to say the least. The top on mine is still probably around 130lbs now and it's smaller than the one you're making. Mine is only 7'.

I know you won't use gloss on your table but wanted to just throw it out there. Don't use gloss on your table. Mine is glossy because my wife had this image in her head and she got it, plus all the fingerprints to go with it. I will say the finish on mine is shockingly perfect and looks nice but wow it's a pain to keep prints off. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do Bill.

Here's my table if it's any inspiration at all.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave the table looks amazing. You know how much I like eucalyptus.

The overall dimensions for the top will be around 42" - 44" x 108". I'm hoping I can get at least 1 3/4" to close to 2" so it doesn't look too thin for the length/width. Yeah it's going to be a heavy top for sure. Maybe you and Thor could stop by and help with the lift  Oh Duck said he was in too for a beer and a bed lol

That pool table in the pic is where my shop will be. It weighs in at around 1800lbs or so. I found a decent deal for getting it dismantled, carried up to the loft space I'm now working in, and reassembled with a new felt installed. There's no way I was going to take that on even with Duck's help lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

When you have the shop space cleared out you need to get all of us some plane tickets and we can all come hang out for a weekend and we can have Your shop setup in no time. Would be fun I think. Of course all the airfare and food and libations would be on you though.  oh and before there's like 6' of that white stuff all over. I don't even know if my body works when that stuff is around. It's like kryptonite.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well I was told that Pittsburgh doesn't get big snowfalls, but I have a feeling someone lied lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

There was a suspicious package in the mail today. Turns out I received before I shipped. Tsk.


----------



## HokieKen

> When you have the shop space cleared out you need to get all of us some plane tickets and we can all come hang out for a weekend and we can have Your shop setup in no time. Would be fun I think. Of course all the airfare and food and libations would be on you though.  oh and before there's like 6' of that white stuff all over. I don't even know if my body works when that stuff is around. It's like kryptonite.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Hell Bill, I don't even need to plane ticket ;-) As far as the white stuff goes, I'm not a huge fan either but I'll take it over the blazing orange ball of hellish heat and soupy fog of greasy humidity that hangs around in the summer! Will Jay Mula be there too?

And Duck routinely carries billiards tables around in his back pocket. He can move that one for you.

I was going to ask if you were sure the loft structure could handle the weight of the table. Guess that would be a pretty stupid question to ask an architect though huh? ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> When you have the shop space cleared out you need to get all of us some plane tickets and we can all come hang out for a weekend and we can have Your shop setup in no time. Would be fun I think. Of course all the airfare and food and libations would be on you though.  oh and before there's like 6' of that white stuff all over. I don't even know if my body works when that stuff is around. It's like kryptonite.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I would love to come up and help. I would even buy my own plane, (or bus) ticket! Just to hang out with everyone and help out. I'm retired and have the time.


----------



## HokieKen

You can hitch a ride with me Jeff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You can hitch a ride with me Jeff!
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds good to me. I detect a plan coming on. All that and a Jay Mula free concert? Damn!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> All that and a Jay Mula free concert? Damn!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


LOL I hope he's not away on tour when you guys come. You know he's a rising talent. Probably has a gig at the White House.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny trying to get rid of my free flight. I see how it is!!

No worries Bill, Jay has plenty of time if he uses the Delorean.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I just listen to jay mula ….aint no wonder his concert free ….LMAO :<)) WILL MAIL BOX TOMMOROW Jeff


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny the only thing that can't handle the weight is my back lol Something I didn't know about billiard tables - the slate is three pieces, perfectly matched to one another. The slate is 1in thick overall and weighs approx. 1000lbs.

The entire table will be dismantled and moved piece by piece and them reassembled with a new felt. I was almost considering giving it away if I couldn't find a place to put it and a mover to do the work. I then discovered it was a $12k table made by Olhausen and that changed my mind lol. I'm not really digging the oak, but that's something I may be able to do something about down the road.

This is some of the fruits of my labor today and where the table is going. Don't envy the guys moving it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny trying to get rid of my free flight. I see how it is!!
> 
> No worries Bill, Jay has plenty of time if he uses the Delorean.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Actually, I was giving up my free flight so Bill could apply that $ to yours ;-) Nice one on the Delorean too )

Bill, every time you show a pic of your new pad, I hate you a little more. Then I remember that you have no wife or kids and have only the dog to keep you company in that big space. Then I hate you a whole lot more. ;-) I really do love the digs buddy. You're gonna feel like a new man after living in Brooklyn!


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL well I also have two cats to feed. Oh and an ex-wife a few girlfriends to keep happy 

Kenny, I already love being here. Willie loves the yard and I love the trees and open space. Nice neighbors too.


----------



## HokieKen

I figured you would like it there. Never can tell about you New Yorkers though. Some of 'em just can't survive outside the city for some reason…

I've never been to Pittsburgh. From everything I hear though it should be a great place to live. I've been told by people I work with who came from up there that it's a very similar place. IMO, that makes it a promising place  I'll definitely have to make my way up now that I've got a place to bunk ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I figured you would like it there. Never can tell about you New Yorkers though. Some of em just can t survive outside the city for some reason…
> 
> I ve never been to Pittsburgh. From everything I hear though it should be a great place to live. I ve been told by people I work with who came from up there that it s a very similar place. IMO, that makes it a promising place  I ll definitely have to make my way up now that I ve got a place to bunk ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Give me a yell, I'm not on any time table. A thousand pound pool table scares me though. A strapping young lad like Jay should be able to handle it easily.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> WILL MAIL BOX TOMMOROW Jeff
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Got you buddy!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I went to pick up some of those post office doors I make banks out of today. He said he would have them friday but I saw this on the shelf. He said he just got it in a box of junk and don't know anything about it. I asked him how much and he said, well, same as the others, $10.00. I grabbed it, took it home and looked it up. It's from the early 1900's and the cheapest I found was $50.00. Very happy! Nice find! ) I think I'll keep this one for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's awesome Jeff. I would love to grab a handful of those mailbox fronts. That one in particular is definitely nice.


----------



## doubleDD

That is one of the nicer ones Jeff. Looks to be in good shape too. Maybe a Post office box door swap next time. LOL.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That's awesome Jeff. I would love to grab a handful of those mailbox fronts. That one in particular is definitely nice.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks Dave. I have just about cleaned the guy out now. This one was just, wow! I'm going to try to find some extra special wood for this one. It deserves it. I'm still excited! Let me run an idea by you. One of the other doors. Take a log of the right size on the lathe. Hollow out like a cup leaving @ 3/4 thick on the end. Cut this out to fit the door and then cut a circle out to fill the other end. Lathe log bank. What do you think.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

beautiful house Bill ….. and them PO doors are just about the coolest things I ever seen ….one day maybe LMAO :<))


----------



## doubleDD

I'm trying to picture it Jeff. You may have something there. Definitely will be original. Just don't leave it on a uneven surface, it may roll away on you. Haha. I say go for it. If it doesn't work out you will still get in some turning skills.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m trying to picture it Jeff. You may have something there. Definitely will be original. Just don t leave it on a uneven surface, it may roll away on you. Haha. I say go for it. If it doesn t work out you will still get in some turning skills.
> 
> - doubleDD


Maybe add a nice stand so it don't roll.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That is one of the nicer ones Jeff. Looks to be in good shape too. Maybe a Post office box door swap next time. LOL.
> 
> - doubleDD


Maybe another box swap. Jmartel did one a couple years ago. That was my first swap and was a lot of fun. Some really beautiful boxes came out of that swap!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think the hollowed log could work. Would be interesting for sure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretty house, Bill. I've never been to Pittsburgh…

Nice looking door, Jeff. Maybe cut one flat side (bottom) on your round log?


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - that's a really cool mailbox door! I've been on the lookout every time I go into an antique or salvage store for those doors ever since you posted the first bank you made. I have yet to see a single one. Glad you found yourself a little honey hole for them!



> ... Let me run an idea by you. One of the other doors. Take a log of the right size on the lathe. Hollow out like a cup leaving @ 3/4 thick on the end. Cut this out to fit the door and then cut a circle out to fill the other end. Lathe log bank. What do you think.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Love the idea Jeff. There's really NO reason not to try it, right? Worst thing that can happen is you don't like it and you've wasted a log. I'm sure you can find another downed tree somewhere around Tazwell ;-) I would add that (a) I like Dave's idea of just making a small flat on one side of the log for it to sit on and (b) there's no reason to hollow all the way through then fill the end with a "plug". At least I think that's what you're saying… Just hollow down to the depth you want and leave the log complete on the back side.

Question though… how are you going to make the door and hinge it? Finally, make sure your log is dry before you finish turn it or you'll have issues with cracking and the door getting crooked and/or not closing.

Can't wait to see what you do with it!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Just posted this on the Hot Deals thread. 1/8 is probably too thin for most knives but might be good for marking knives, plane blades, small knives, carving tools, lathe parting tools, etc…



> This may be of interest to anyone who makes tools or knives from O1 steel regularly. It's roughly 1/2 price of buying individual pieces.
> 
> 10 pcs of 1/8 inch x 1.5 x 16.25 O1 Tool Steel for $110 on eBay
> 
> - HokieKen


Edit: Might be able to make some Damascus billets from that Allen?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

good deal ….BUT my metal days are over …THANK GOD :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Question though… how are you going to make the door and hinge it? Finally, make sure your log is dry before you finish turn it or you ll have issues with cracking and the door getting crooked and/or not closing.
> 
> Can t wait to see what you do with it!!!
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, the doors have an inside recess that holds the hinge and four screw points. The door actually attaches to the border. All you need is a 1/2 inch thick square to insert and the attach points are hidden until you open it. Maybe this helps










You just have to cut a square on the closed end to fit the inside dimensions of the frame and screw points.


----------



## HokieKen

Ok, I'm with you now Jeff. I was thinking about a round door.


----------



## PPK

I just mailed my package over lunch hour…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was going to mail things off today, but the guy who runs my local knife shop wanted to see what I made, but he's off on Tuesdays, so I'm going to swing by tomorrow on the way to the postal orifice to show him my humble efforts. Be interesting to get a pro's opinion of what I should work on improving.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I was going to mail things off today, but the guy who runs my local knife shop wanted to see what I made, but he s off on Tuesdays, so I m going to swing by tomorrow on the way to the postal orifice to show him my humble efforts. Be interesting to get a pro s opinion of what I should work on improving.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That sounds good Dave. Professional opinion.


----------



## jeffswildwood

If anyone has shipped or received a swap item and I missed updating your name in the OP let me know. *S* for shipped and *R* for received. Just in case I missed you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That sounds good Dave. Professional opinion.


Well, probably be a bit humbling, but I think it'll be good for me. Like eating Brussel sprouts. :-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's how I picture it happening.

Dave walks in with a big grin on his face with a USPS flat rate box in his hand. He walks up to the counter to chat with the dude and pauses for an added dramatic affect. Then he reaches into the box and pulls out his glitter encrusted brad nail pinned prison shank. The smile on Dave's face seems to vanish when not only the original guy behind the counter starts giggling but that sparks laughter in the whole store. A few minutes later Dave is sliding a knife from the store into the USPS box quickly as he runs out of the store leaving the man behind the counter bleeding profusely while trying to remove a glitter encrusted, brad nail pinned, prison shank from his eye socket.

That's a swap success if you ask me.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here's how I picture it happening.
> 
> Dave walks in with a big grin on his face with a USPS flat rate box in his hand. He walks up to the counter to chat with the dude and pauses for an added dramatic affect. Then he reaches into the box and pulls out his glitter encrusted brad nail pinned prison shank. The smile on Dave's face seems to vanish when not only the original guy behind the counter starts giggling but that sparks laughter in the whole store. A few minutes later Dave is sliding a knife from the store into the USPS box quickly as he runs out of the store leaving the man behind the counter bleeding profusely while trying to remove a glitter encrusted, brad nail pinned, prison shank from his eye socket.
> 
> That's a swap success if you ask me.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Wow, that's some heavy stuff. Followed by film at 11:00.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

my box is in USPS hands and they say he should look for it on Thursday October 19 :<))


----------



## doubleDD

If he's gonna go as far as sticking it in his eye then I hope he grabs a bunch of knives on the way out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That's a swap success if you ask me.


It's like a Christmas miracle, I tell ya. ;-)



> If he's gonna go as far as sticking it in his eye then I hope he grabs a bunch of knives on the way out.


Note to self: remember to pick up a LARGE flat rate box in the morning…


----------



## bobasaurus

For people shipping USPS, you can get a slight discount on shipping using the "secret" paypal shipnow label link:

https://www.paypal.com/?cmd=_ship-now

This is the same thing ebay uses. Not much of a discount, but it's easy to use if you already have paypal.


----------



## doubleDD

> That's a swap success if you ask me.
> 
> It s like a Christmas miracle, I tell, ya. ;-)
> 
> If he's gonna go as far as sticking it in his eye then I hope he grabs a bunch of knives on the way out.
> 
> Note to self: remember to pick up a LARGE flat rate box in the morning…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ROFLMAO


----------



## HokieKen

> For people shipping USPS, you can get a slight discount on shipping using the "secret" paypal shipnow label link:
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/?cmd=_ship-now
> 
> This is the same thing ebay uses. Not much of a discount, but it s easy to use if you already have paypal.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Awesome! I usually save around 30% when I pay for shipping through eBay. I didn't know you could do it on PayPal. That's a great find Allen!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> my box is in USPS hands and they say he should look for it on Thursday October 19 :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks Tony. So far we have had 8 shipped and 5 received. That's great! That means there are 3 en-route right now. Watch your post boxes guys.


----------



## bobasaurus

> For people shipping USPS, you can get a slight discount on shipping using the "secret" paypal shipnow label link:
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/?cmd=_ship-now
> 
> This is the same thing ebay uses. Not much of a discount, but it s easy to use if you already have paypal.
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> Awesome! I usually save around 30% when I pay for shipping through eBay. I didn t know you could do it on PayPal. That s a great find Allen!
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, it's a neat trick. I shipped my knives that way (as well as most other things I ship). I think the discount might not be quite as good as on ebay, but it is cheaper than the USPS's website by a bit every time I check.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just a heads up. Forged in fire is on tonight with a NEW one on at 9:00pm. Tonight five former champions compete. Should be good. Do I have to add that this is "*required viewing*" for all swap participants? There will be a *50 question test* on it tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just a heads up. Forged in fire is on tonight with a NEW one on at 9:00pm. Tonight five former champions compete. Should be good. Do I have to add that this is "*required viewing*" for all swap participants? There will be a *50 question test* on it tomorrow. ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Woops, sorry guys, I had a prison guard/army sergeant flashback. It's all good, nothing a good cold beer won't fix.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll watch in the morning before work. Not gonna sit through commercials while it's airing. Yes, I'm a spoiled baby ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Although… if I watch it now I can post spoilers and ruin it for Allen again…


----------



## HokieKen

Man, I can't believe that girl broke Doug's arm when her Egyptian broad axe exploded! AND she still went on to win!

Oops, sorry Allen )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is that the first time both finalist weapons broke? I think I've seen every episode but never anything that crazy.


----------



## TheDoGoodGirl

Do we have other swaps coming up? I would absolutely love to participate but I have no idea how to make a knife!


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Do we have other swaps coming up? I would absolutely love to participate but I have no idea how to make a knife!
> 
> - TheDoGoodGirl


They tend to be fairly regular, last 3 have been Surprise, Beer & Knife
Looking at the results of the last poll, it'll probably be one of these
https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-SNY62M8B/
Or a box


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Man, I can t believe that girl broke Doug s arm when her Egyptian broad axe exploded! AND she still went on to win!
> 
> Oops, sorry Allen )
> 
> - HokieKen


Where did you see this one! The one I saw they started with five and they had to bring a knife with them for the first round. Premade knife test, one left. I did see Doug with a cast on his arm.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Do we have other swaps coming up? I would absolutely love to participate but I have no idea how to make a knife!
> 
> - TheDoGoodGirl


You would be a little late for the knife swap, were getting near the end but don't let not knowing how to make something keep you from joining one of these swaps, that's what they are all about. Learning along the way. We all help each other with tips and advice and have a lot of fun. I joined the screwdriver swap and no idea how to make one. Keep checking in and there should be another one soon after this one is over.


----------



## doubleG469

Oh jeff…. tsk tsk tsk…


----------



## HokieKen

> Do we have other swaps coming up? I would absolutely love to participate but I have no idea how to make a knife!
> 
> - TheDoGoodGirl


If you knew how, you'd be wayyyyyyy to qualified to participate with us hackers. Just ask Allen (bobasaurus) ;-))

TDGGirl brings up a good point though. We'll be needing someone to volunteer before the end of this swap to moderate the next one. I know we have a lot of new guys/gals joining these swaps which is AWESOME but most of us "vets" have already taken a turn at the helm. So if you haven't moderated one and plan to keep participating, please consider volunteering and taking your turn. We have a spreadsheet we'll send you that will take care of tracking and will even randomize name assignments and formulate e-mails that you can just copy and paste. So don't think it's too hard, I even did it once and so did Dave. That's proof right there that even a caveman can do it.

The moderator also gets to "decide" what the swap theme is. We've been doing that with a poll like the one MikeB_UK linked above. So what we're doing next and when to launch it is something we should all think about. I have to say, Jeff did a great job on this one with the dates. This has by far been the least stressful swap for me. And, the only one where I actually shipped early!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> We'll be needing someone to volunteer before the end of this swap to moderate the next one.


When does the next one begin? If it's after the first of the year, I can take the reins, but I definitely need time off from swaps for the holidays.


----------



## HokieKen

It's definitely after the first of the year for me. Really, I'd prefer it not be until February or March for my personal schedule. I think we kind of decided collectively that this was definitely the last one for 2017 to give everyone time to work on Christmas projects.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm definitely done for the year, maybe a little longer. Feb sounds like a good discussion point but don't wait for me if everyone wants to go sooner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I should be able to take on the next one then. Maybe aim for a Feb 1 announce, Valentine's Day sign-up, mid-march progress pic, and tax day ship deadline.

Mallets and boxes are the two things I've heard most about and haven't done for a swap yet. But I'll plan to set up a poll once we've revealed on this one.


----------



## HokieKen

> I'm definitely done for the year, maybe a little longer. Feb sounds like a good discussion point but don't wait for me if everyone wants to go sooner.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Ditto. If it launches in February, I'll be on the fence. Any sooner and I'm out. But definitely don't wait for me. I know it will be hard but I think you guys will be able to have a good swap without me. Not a great one, but a good one ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

February sounds good to me also …...also a question about mods …..does the moderator have to make an item ….......which I know answer is yes …....how much time does it take you in 1 day lets say ? :<))
IE :1 hour a day ?


----------



## HokieKen

> I should be able to take on the next one then. Maybe aim for a Feb 1 announce, Valentine s Day sign-up, mid-march progress pic, and tax day ship deadline.
> 
> Mallets and boxes are the two things I ve heard most about and haven t done for a swap yet. But I ll plan to set up a poll once we ve revealed on this one.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Mallets/hammers did fairly well in previous swaps. I'd like to see hammers included with mallets myself. Mallets have been swapped before but hammers would "spice it up". I know I use ball peins a lot. A nice, old ball pein with a sexy handle would be welcome. All kinds of specialized, unique hammers that could be useful in a wood shop actually…

We've also recently discussed a "rehab" swap of vintage tools. Small parts holders (kinda goes with boxes), chisels, turning tools, awls, and planes.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It s definitely after the first of the year for me. Really, I d prefer it not be until February or March for my personal schedule. I think we kind of decided collectively that this was definitely the last one for 2017 to give everyone time to work on Christmas projects.
> 
> - HokieKen


That was the plan Ken. I made the time length also to leave plenty of time for personal and swap project. From what I have seen, a lot of participants used the time to really put some fine detail in their projects. There is going to be some really nice pic's coming in the reveal! Thanks for the compliment on my handling of the swap. ) Really means a lot!


----------



## HokieKen

> February sounds good to me also …...also a question about mods …..does the moderator have to make an item ….......which I know answer is yes …....how much time does it take you in 1 day lets say ? :<))
> IE :1 hour a day ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


In reality Tony, it's very little time in small clusters. I'd say 2-3 hours total starting the swap post and checking e-mail to make a list of all participants. Then, after the registration deadline, you really don't do much until the progress pics are due. Then you may spend a couple of hours trying to track down folks who don't send their pics on time and deciding who needs to be dropped and finalizing the list. Then maybe 2 hours assigning names and sending e-mails to everyone with their recipient information. Then another hour or 2 maybe just keeping track of who's shipped and making sure everyone ships by the deadline. It's probably less than 8 hours actual work involved spread out over the swap.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks Kenny ….but 8 hours of WORK …..LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Plus you have to keep the thread going along the way.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Plus were here to help you out any time you need it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HI Jeff I just sent you the correct tracking number LMAO :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Plus you have to keep the thread going along the way.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


We have you and Kenny for that


----------



## TheDoGoodGirl

Thank you guys!


----------



## doubleG469

I say everyone builds a coffee table, then meet up for the exchange at some event, trade show or such! Something big grand awesome! HA


----------



## jeffswildwood

> February sounds good to me also …...also a question about mods …..does the moderator have to make an item ….......which I know answer is yes …....how much time does it take you in 1 day lets say ? :<))
> IE :1 hour a day ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, the moderator has to make an item and it has to be better then anyone else! Just kidding guy. But you have to make an item. I'm lucky in this as I can check the blog and E-mail's several times a day as I am retired. If you check once a day you should be fine. Sometimes you get questions and/or special requests that you need to address. In all, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## doubleG469

> I say everyone builds a coffee table, then meet up for the exchange at some event, trade show or such! Something big grand awesome! HA
> 
> - doubleG469


What? no takers? ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

> Man, I can t believe that girl broke Doug s arm when her Egyptian broad axe exploded! AND she still went on to win!
> 
> Oops, sorry Allen )
> 
> - HokieKen


Hah hah, that would be quite the development. I watched it yesterday, good stuff. I don't think I could make anything in 3 hours.


----------



## doubleDD

Coffee table is a good idea but maybe too common. I think with the bunch of guys we have here it should be a beer drinking table. LOL.


----------



## HokieKen

> Man, I can t believe that girl broke Doug s arm when her Egyptian broad axe exploded! AND she still went on to win!
> 
> Oops, sorry Allen )
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Hah hah, that would be quite the development. I watched it yesterday, good stuff. I don t think I could make anything in 3 hours.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Hell, it took me 3 weeks and I started with precision ground flat stock!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gary's running the coffee-table swap that begins in February? And hosting the exchange? Sweet!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and I shipped. Joe at the knife shop was out to lunch, so I got no professional feedback. And forgot to take a picture of everything ready to ship. D'ohh!


----------



## HokieKen

> Coffee table is a good idea but maybe too common. I think with the bunch of guys we have here it should be a beer drinking table. LOL.
> 
> - doubleDD


Now a beer swap that culminates in a meetup is my kinda deal ) I'll offer up my house for a weekend of LumberJocking if y'all want to make your way to VA!


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh, and I shipped. Joe at the knife shop was out to lunch, so I got no professional feedback. And forgot to take a picture of everything ready to ship. D ohh!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'll snap some pics when I get it and send them to you Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds good, Kenny. Just remember, "some assembly required." ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I've got my brad nailer ready!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Excellent! Sorry that the glitter will probably get everywhere. I wanted to make sure the sides of the box couldn't get pushed in, so I filled it Real Full.


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary s running the coffee-table swap that begins in February? And hosting the exchange? Sweet!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I only suggested because you volunteered. If I am moderating, we are all gonna make our favorite Popsicle sticks.


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like Santa delivered a package for me today. Only it says open immediately. OK I will.


----------



## duckmilk

Was there glitter in it? Don't poke your eye out.


----------



## duckmilk

We could do a mail box safe swap.

Edit: I guess not, Jeff is the only one that has those PO doors (


----------



## doubleDD

Duck, can't reveal the glitter secret. Jeff will skin my hide with his knives.
Those P.O. doors can be purchased on e-bay. They are almost as plentiful as hand planes


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Duck, can t reveal the glitter secret. Jeff will skin my hide with his knives.
> Those P.O. doors can be purchased on e-bay. They are almost as plentiful as hand planes
> 
> - doubleDD


There are many good deals on ebay. I got very lucky on my last one. I did some checking and found it is dated *1898.* I don't believe he knew what he had! This one will be mine. I just got to find some special wood for this special door. Something other then walnut maple or cherry. I have some really old wormy chestnut that is a maybe. Any suggestions?? )


----------



## doubleDD

I think you should send that 1898 P.O door to me. It's too old and will probably give you nothing but headaches.
Hey, just trying to help out here.
I made one with the tail ends of a burl. That was one of my favorites. Just have to cut up some logs and see what you get.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm still leaning towards mallets / hammers or boxes for the next one if I'm running it (and I haven't heard anyone else stepping up), but I probably won't put up a poll until sometime after Christmas. Or maybe before as a way of giving us something to talk about, because lord knows, we don't come up with much on our own.

Anyway, my take is that P.O. door boxes would definitely qualify as boxes, but I don't know if I'd be interested in building one myself, so I'd probably leave things a little more open-ended.

Just throwing some thoughts around this morning. I think next on *my* list has to be getting my plane till built. I need to reclaim the workbench space and keep the dust off them, so Something Must Be Done. But if I'm going to dovetail that (which I'd rather) I'm probably going to need to spend a month practicing "a dovetail a day" first, so there goes November.


----------



## Lazyman

> sometimes if the brads are splitting the wood, you can turn it 90 degrees.
> 
> Yeah, Kenny. I tried that. Also tried pre-boring the holes with a brad-awl and driving brads by hand. No joy. I think that wood just wanted to split yesterday. Some days are like that.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


A pin nailer (23 ga.) will almost never split the wood and leaves almost invisible holes so is great when attaching strips that are likely to split. I bought a pair of Numax pin and brad nailers for under $30 each from Home Depot a few years ago and they are a great value (5 stars).


----------



## HokieKen

> I m still leaning towards mallets / hammers or boxes for the next one if I m running it (and I haven t heard anyone else stepping up), but I probably won t put up a poll until sometime after Christmas. Or maybe before as a way of giving us something to talk about, because lord knows, we don t come up with much on our own.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh, sorry if we weren't clear Dave… YOU ARE RUNNING THE NEXT SWAP. ;-0


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'd be good with a box swap or a mallet swap. Either would be a lot of fun. I think both would attract a lot of new swappers. I bet I could get really creative on a mallet with a lathe. I don't know if I would do a PO box door for the box swap, that's what everyone would be expecting.  But then again, I could do one and take it to "the next level". PO box on steroids! I would have to do one that really gave me a challenge. I do have some ideas. )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Oh, sorry if we weren t clear Dave… YOU ARE RUNNING THE NEXT SWAP. ;-0


OK, then. Guess I'd better get started on my dovetail-a-day practicing soon, then. Good thing I cleaned a patch on my workbench. Wish I had the new Veritas twin-screw face vise I ordered last month installed already. The to-do list, it doesn't get any shorter.

I noticed you didn't touch on the "lord knows we don't come up with much to talk about on our own" part of my post, Kenny. ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK

Make em work for it Dave.

Mallet in a box


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Make em work for it Dave.
> 
> Mallet in a box
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Now that's a good idea, Item and a bonus all rolled into one!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, and some wise guy would put the box inside the mallet, after filling the box with glitter.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys are getting this wrong. You make a mallet that has a hollow head that stores a small box filled with glitter.

Do I have to solve all of the problems around here?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Great Dave-minds think alike. ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

yeah, what he said.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Instead of BB's, use glitter for the dead blow mallet. Make the face VERY THIN. First time he uses it, SURPRISE!


----------



## ToddJB

So like a glitter blow…........................?


----------



## DavePolaschek

If it's multicolored glitter, it'd be like a unicorn fart with every swing!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If it s multicolored glitter, it d be like a unicorn fart with every swing!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL, now that's funny. Made my day. ))


----------



## duckmilk

LOL as well.



> Make em work for it Dave.
> 
> Mallet in a box
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Mallet inside a puzzle box? Gotta solve the puzzle to get the mallet?


----------



## HunterDS

> Mallet inside a puzzle box? Gotta solve the puzzle to get the mallet?
> 
> - duckmilk


Im good with that! I just hope my recipient has an angle grinder to cut the welds off my box!


----------



## doubleG469

Ok, who is near 
7872 W. HENRIETTA RD.Turn
Rush, NY 14543

there's a cool estate sale with some goodies in it. https://www.estatesales.net/NY/Rush/14543/1705218?highlight=lathe+lathes

for those who want vintage there's a cool WF & J Barnes No. 4 1/2 foot powered lathe! if you go, remember me when you are buying.


----------



## wormil

I heard of a swap where instead of making something and sending it away, you mail a box of materials and the recipient makes whatever they want using only those materials. I think they used the flat rate shipping boxes. Kinda interesting. The challenge is trying to use all the materials because you can include extra things besides wood, like brass, wire, acrylic, etc.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's been thrown around a couple times Rick. I would join a mallet/box swap no problem but something like this would be pretty cool and more exciting I think. Not sure if it would be themed (like a box, hand plane, etc) or just raw materials and you have to build something specific??

I could definitely get on board with this. So do we ship the finished product back to the sender or you keep what you build?


----------



## ToddJB

I think that is a really cool idea, but I know myself. If the goal was you kept what you made from your recipient I would likely never make anything. The motivation/pressure of knowing someone is expecting to receive and use what I build is what gets me through these, and pushes me to do my best.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a really good point Todd and I feel I'm the same.


----------



## wormil

Good point Todd, that would probably be all too common.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I noticed on the calendar that tomorrow is ten days until deadline for mailing. Not to make any undue pressure, 
Were getting close guys!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think that is a really cool idea, but I know myself. If the goal was you kept what you made from your recipient I would likely never make anything. The motivation/pressure of knowing someone is expecting to receive and use what I build is what gets me through these, and pushes me to do my best.
> 
> - ToddJB


Maybe if you make something then have to mail it back or to another recipient. As in I get a box of material from Dave, then after the progress pics I get assigned someone to send it to.


----------



## ToddJB

I would be more interested in making it and sending it back to the person that sent me the items.

If Dave sent me pine, but I sent my recipient Leporad wood, that would be sad for me to have to work it, and for the person that I sent Dave's crappy pine too. Dave makes multiple people sad. Man, I hate Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave P is running the next swap. You all should be nice to him.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess the old style works the best. Don't fix it if it isn't broken. Plus what would happen if we had someone drop out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Everyone from the knife swap handles the drop out. You worked in a prison Jeff, you knew that answer.


----------



## wormil

Probably an idea best done privately. 
I can't wait to see all these knives.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretty sure I wouldn't do a complicated swap for my first one.

Tracking says my glitter encrusted prison shank is still out for delivery. Someone's getting goodies soon!


----------



## doubleDD

Running the swap Dave means you get to send glitter to everyone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good point Dave! Except for Todd. All us Daves have to send him pine.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I use pine for many projects. Not my bestest projects but for quite a few.


----------



## duckmilk

> I heard of a swap where instead of making something and sending it away, you mail a box of materials and the recipient makes whatever they want using only those materials. I think they used the flat rate shipping boxes. Kinda interesting. The challenge is trying to use all the materials because you can include extra things besides wood, like brass, wire, acrylic, etc.
> 
> - Rick_M


Nah, Dave P would just send glitter, pine and a piece of mild steel. Wouldn't even include the epoxy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Who needs epoxy when you've got a brad nailer, Duck? 

USPS tracking says they'll try to deliver today.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser… Shrimp Ravioli with lobster sauce. I'm in beantown today. Will be in Acadia National Park eating fresh lobster tomorrow)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks good buddy, enjoy it. Is that water? Where's the beer!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep that's the water. I don't drink many $7 beers when the best one they have is Blue Moon . I've scoped out some small breweries in our ports though ;-))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm thinking where is the rest of it ONLY 3 Raviolis LMAO :<))
OH and where is your green fez with glitter on it


----------



## Boatman53

I just came back from Maine. It was beautiful, leaves not quite peak.
Jim


----------



## HokieKen

I'm hoping so Jim! Not really even started here in Mass…

Lunch in the Union Oyster House. Very cool joint.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So some lucky sap is now wondering what he's going to *do* with a glitter-encrusted prison shank.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Why does Kenny look like the scary uncle you tell your kids to stay away from in every pic we see of him? That could be a genius move in some cases.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So some lucky sap is now wondering what he s going to *do* with a glitter-encrusted prison shank.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I noticed it was delivered when I looked it up but haven't heard from him to confirm. I still put an *R* next to his name.

Guys it really helps me keep track if you would just drop me a line when you receive or send.


----------



## HokieKen

> Why does Kenny look like the scary uncle you tell your kids to stay away from in every pic we see of him? That could be a genius move in some cases.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Why does Kenny look like the scary uncle you tell your kids to stay away from in every pic we see of him? That could be a genius move in some cases.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck…
> 
> - HokieKen


How did Duck get in this! If it looks like Duck…..


----------



## HokieKen

Exactly. Would you leave your kids with Duck?! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Exactly. Would you leave your kids with Duck?! ;-)

My kids are 32 and 35, question is would I leave poor 'ol Duck with my kids! )


----------



## DavePolaschek

In my girlfriend's neighborhood there are signs saying "drive like your kids live here" in people's yards. I really want to leave a set of tire tracks across one of those lawns to flatten the sign. "What!? I was just following directions!"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Exactly. Would you leave your kids with Duck?! ;-)
> 
> My kids are 32 and 35, question is would I leave poor ol Duck with my kids! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You definitely wouldn't leave them with Kenny.

On a side note I took the wife and kids hiking today and grabbed A TON of cholla skeletons, some saguaro, and some saguaro skin that I'm going to try and see if I can do some casting with. It looks cool but not sure if I can get two sides out of it for scales.


----------



## duckmilk

Duck don't look anything like that. He's not wearing a hat.
Besides, I thought you guys thought I looked like Sam Elliott?


----------



## doubleG469

> Duck don t look anything like that. He s not wearing a hat.
> Besides, I thought you guys thought I looked like Sam Elliott?
> 
> - duckmilk


no Sam Elliiot looks like Duck. Before meeting Duck in Texas this is what Sam Elliot looked like.









now










enough said..


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for clearing that up Gary ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Portland Maine from our breakfast table.


----------



## HokieKen

But you wouldn't leave your kids with Duck because you wouldn't want your kids to be able to kick your ass.


----------



## HokieKen

Local brew house for lunch )










Nice view too


----------



## HokieKen

Lobster Roll and a flight )


----------



## duckmilk

That looks really good. So does the food.

Hey, I'm harmless. My granddaughters love me.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Having Duck for a Grandfather would have been awesome. Ride horses, all the animals, wide open spaces, fishing and wood work projects together. Just saying.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just a week and change remaining. Good luck to everyone who still needs to finish up and ship!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just a week and change remaining. Good luck to everyone who still needs to finish up and ship!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

Breakfast in Bar Harbor, ME. I think I've found the 3rd greatest state. After VA and AK ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rainy day here in Virginia. I started a new project late last week so I guess I'll work on it today. A Lady came to me with a little flower cart she bought in a yard sale. Old and in bad repair. She said she wanted two but only one to be had. She said the people she bought it from told her the "old man" who build it had passed away so no more are available. I agreed to repair the old one and build her a new one to match. In the process I'm building another one and adding my "touches" to it.

The original builder is gone but his wood work lives on. I feel I am honoring his memory by keeping his design alive and still being made. Even if I add my Touches to it. With all the projects I've made, when I'm gone and they start showing up in yard sales and junk shops, I hope some wood worker does the same thing, and thinks about the guy who made it. Just some heavy stuff from Jeff today.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Breakfast in Bar Harbor, ME. I think I ve found the 3rd greatest state. After VA and AK ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, your having quite a trip! I bet your having a blast. I would HAVE to go down to the boat yards and watch how they build those boats and ships.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> The original builder is gone but his wood work lives on. I feel I am honoring his memory by keeping his design alive and still being made. Even if I add my Touches to it. With all the projects I ve made, when I m gone and they start showing up in yard sales and junk shops, I hope some wood worker does the same thing, and thinks about the guy who made it. Just some heavy stuff from Jeff today.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


something you never really think of….. in the future some guy will be saying …who made this P.O.C. LMAO :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Breakfast in Bar Harbor, ME. I think I ve found the 3rd greatest state. After VA and AK ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


YES all my friends say it is just beautiful up there …happy your enjoying yourselves :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok….I'll spark some convo on a recent Google search I've been making. I want a chopping knife. I have a small hatchet but didn't take it with me in my hike this past weekend. I ended up having to cut through some saguaro and cholla skeletons and was hacking away with a tanto knife. I liked carrying the tanto even though it is a larger knife it was much better than the hatchet but it didn't cut nearly as well. So….the question.

I wouldn't mind a big competition chopper like on the forged in fire shows. Looks like a butcher knife but longer blade, not as tall, and no pointy end. I can't really seem to find anything out there like that which surprises me a little. So I started looking at kukris as well because those are made to chop arms off on war so they should chop. What's everyone's thoughts on getting something for chopping these? I mostly want to chop them to a more travel friendly size.

I'm also not afraid to drop some cash on this so I would like Damascus steel and I would probably prefer it to be a blank not something handled already, USA made is a big plus too. Any input is appreciated. I've done my research but definitely think the collective mind knows far more, especially some of the guys on here.


----------



## bobasaurus

Any custom knife maker should be able to make you a competition chopper or kukri (sp?). I also think a good hatchet would serve you well, better swinging leverage and all that. I wouldn't bother with damascus if this is something you will regularly use in the field… it will get scratched up and rusted, and this will really mess up the pattern and make it look bad after a while. If you're set on it, you could get stainless damascus (less common, but it's out there) to avoid the rust, but the scratches would still be an issue. I would probably go for regular high-carbon steel and just oil it regularly. Something like 1080 or 5160 would be really tough but still hold a good edge if heat treated properly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have a fairly large kukri. Hand-made in Nepal out of the leaf spring of a truck, as is the tradition. It's good for chopping, but too big to be travel-friendly. Smaller ones are more friendly, but less good at chopping.

I wouldn't want Damascus Steel for a kukri. Differentially hardened spring steel works very well. The only pain is that it rusts easily if you slack in your maintenance.


----------



## HokieKen

Google "sugar cane machete" Dave. I think I've settled on one of those for hacking up logs and branches on the road or on the trail.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Brit

*Kelley Crafts* - I'm just lingering here waiting for the big reveal, but have you seen the Pocket Parang by Ben Orford? Not made in the USA I'm afraid, but a useful bit of kit.

Website: http://benandloisorford.com/knives/pocket-parang/

Ben Orford demonstrating the Pocket Parang:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, you guys are on top of it today.

Allen you probably saved and ruined my day. I wanted something spicy and cool but the Damascus will likely get scratched up so that's a really good point. Not sure what this rust stuff you all speak of is though. That's not really an issue where I'm at.

Brit, that little knife is definitely nice and cool but at about $450 US I could probably get away much cheaper finding something similar here. Thank you though!

So now I probably won't get anything exciting or cool looking. I'll just get a tool. Damn Allen saving me money and stuff.

Kenny, those cane cutters are cool. That led me on a search. I might end up with something like this. People complain about the handle so I could handle it myself. It's only Rockwell c47 though. Not sure if that means it sucks for the task or not. It is made in Pennsylvania.

Pro Tool Industries 481 Woodman's Pal Classic Fixed Blade Knife https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009DX8U2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_WrL7zb0QCPGDR


----------



## HokieKen

I like the design of that Dave. It would need to be kind of soft to prevent chipping or cracking when chopping. Rc47 seems way too soft to take and hold an effective edge. Allen?


----------



## bobasaurus

Yeah, that's really soft. It might be so you can pry with the tip and not break it, but I wouldn't like that as a cutting edge.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would think it would be better to be softer for chopping but that seemed really soft. It's not cutting as much as chopping. I'll let Allen chime in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah….Allen chimes in. I might keep looking. It does get awesome reviews if you take away the handle flaws which I kind of want to customize it with my own handle anyway.

Not sure. It's cheap though, so there's that. Lol

I'll keep looking.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If it's too soft, home carburize it, Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm tempted to just get a piece of tool steel and grind out my own chopper. Then figure out how to heat treat it when I'm done. Lol


----------



## bobasaurus

Go find yourself a leaf spring and go nuts. You'll have to heat it to straighten the bend, but the rest could be done with stock removal.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Then use coals to harden the blade?

I'm tempted, I'm not going to lie. Leaf springs are 5160 right? I can't remember them all.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not, Allen, but I do have the internet, and from my understanding, not all leaf springs are created equal. A KIA and a Kenworth will have varying quality of steel in their springs.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually Todd, I've heard rumors that you and Allen are the same person. I didn't believe it at first but then I realized neither of you are in the same room at the same time when I'm around. So, I imagine the rumors are true.

Honestly, if I was to just do stock removal and make my own I would probably just order some 5160 to the size I want to start with. Go to town removing stock and do loads of research on how to harden it when I'm done.

I haven't decided if that's my route yet though. I collected enough material last weekend that I don't foresee needing this over the next couple of months so it might be fun to do myself. I'm also not opposed to supporting a small time blacksmith either.


----------



## bobasaurus

I think most are 5160, but I've never actually used one. I do have a piece of one sitting in my scrap pile. They are all some form of spring steel, which will likely have similar crit temps (about 1500 deg F). So just heat it up until a magnet won't stick and quench in some kind of oil (slightly heated canola oil works great). You can file test for hardness, then temper to whatever RC you want. You could differential temper, softening the spine more than the edge, for really good durability.


----------



## bobasaurus

Or yeah, just buy known steel. NJ steel baron is really good:

http://newjerseysteelbaron.com/

Admiral steel is a bit cheaper sometimes:

http://www.admiralsteel.com/

(some of this may have already been discussed early in the swap, I can't remember)


----------



## Boatman53

Kenny, while you are there check out hulls cove tool barn.
http://www.jonesport-wood.com/hullscove.html
It's been about 32 years since I've been there, but still worth the shop if they haven't closed for the winter.
Jim


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heck, the guys in Nepal managed to do it (mostly by stock removal) without even having shoes, Dave! How hard can it be? ;-)

http://www.himalayan-imports.com/kami.html


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, I think I'll prpbanly give this a try. Why start with a simple small knife when I could just do a big one I plan to beat the hell out of right?

Now to figure out what shape I want to pursue.

I'm thinking of something like this. Even doing the clay line so I don't have to temper the back edge down. Not 100% sure on any of it though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just so you all know I'm under no crazy assumption that this would turn out anything like that when all is said and done. Just something to aspire to.

If you all think of a better shape let me know. I'll be using flat stock 3" or 4" wide. Probably ~12" blade.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Say, Kenny, you driving up to Lie-Nielsen? I hear they have a nice tool or two…


----------



## wormil

> Yeah, I think I'll probably give this a try.
> - KelleyCrafts


Why not, everyone has to start somewhere. Worst case scenario, you learn something and do better next time. It's like woodworking, the first piece is never the masterpiece.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm still working on the Woodworking masterpiece Rick. Lol

Yeah I think the hardest part would be hardening and getting a hamon line in there. I have a lot of reading to do before I get started but it should be fun. Hopefully to useful when I'm done.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## wormil

> I'm still working on the Woodworking masterpiece Rick. Lol
> - KelleyCrafts


Yeah well me too.


----------



## Brit

> Say, Kenny, you driving up to Lie-Nielsen? I hear they have a nice tool or two…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I was there a couple of weeks ago. Parked the RV in the car park and left the wife twiddling her thumbs for 30mins while I went and played with virtually every tool they make. Great fun. )










Gotta luv those fall colours…

<a>







</a>

...and the sunsets…

<a>







</a>

...and the views.

[IMG alt="View from Mt. Washington ...r.com/4508/37585375676_c66f197e62_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MikeB_UK

Have you thought of something like a billhook?
Great for hacking through stuff 
Can get them dirt cheap, over here in the UK at least.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, were down to one week for the shipping deadline. Hope everyone is on track with their project. If anyone is having trouble or might miss the deadline, let me know. 

Also please let me know if you ship or receive! We have one more one the way today!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

did you say reveal pics are due Jeff ….LMAO :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> did you say reveal pics are due Jeff ….LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Haha, no, not yet buddy. However, if everyone has received their project in the mail, I'll call reveal day early! I would love to see that happen! ))

Only seven more need to ship, we're getting close now!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well today is my favorite day of any swap. It's the day I drop my box to the post office. It's the day I feel I have done what I hope is enough to make my recipient happy they joined the swap and have a good showing on reveal day.

My second favorite day of a swap would have t be reveal day. It's the day we see that everyone did their job and the LJ community pulled through. I know it's only a handful of LJers involved but it's still a good community offering and everyone seems to do a job that can make us all proud. Not to mention the awesome tools on reveal day. In this case knives and the like.

A very close second but falls to third barely is the day I receive my package. I already received my package so I'm essentially done on this swap and it was a good one. I honestly think I received by far the most useful item I could have received in this swap. There will be some damn cool reveals but my item is EXTREMELY useful and gets used daily already. Can't wait for reveal day folks!!


----------



## bobasaurus

> Yeah, I think I'll prpbanly give this a try. Why start with a simple small knife when I could just do a big one I plan to beat the hell out of right?
> 
> Now to figure out what shape I want to pursue.
> 
> I'm thinking of something like this. Even doing the clay line so I don't have to temper the back edge down. Not 100% sure on any of it though.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I would temper even after making a hamon, the edge will be really brittle otherwise. The way I understand it some japanese swords with hamon were not tempered after quench but their carbon content was likely not as high as the steels we use (I'm not positive on this, though).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a good tip Allen, thank you. I'll google the temper process to see what colors to look for so I don't make it too soft.

Since I have your ear, and Todd's because I know you two are the same person. 

My plan is either 1084 or 1095. Leaning to 1084 because they say it's easier for rookies to harden. 5160 is good but I was thinking a hamon line would be fun to try and 5160 doesn't do one well. If I differential heat it it could but I have low confidence in doing that well with coals. I could still use it and forgo the hamon line though.

Looking online I'm thinking of going with 1/4" thick and 2.5" wide steel. Should yield a hefty blade and I can probably make the blade 10 or 11" this way with a 5 or 6" tang. The only thing I see this wide in the two 10 series steels I'm looking at is in a 48" length. So I would have enough to do more of something later if I enjoy the process. I could use some new kitchen/steak knives as well anyway. Although starting with 1/4" is thick for those type of knives.

So all of you vets, what are your thoughts on my plans? I'm totally open to suggestions. Am I looking at steel that's too thick for a chopper? Educate me please.


----------



## bobasaurus

Sounds good Dave, any of those should work. I would buy 3/16 thick instead of 1/4 and save some effort trying to thin out the bevels later. Do your coals (is that a charcoal grill?) get up hot enough? You could blow air in with a hair dryer or something to increase the heat.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well today is my favorite day of any swap. It's the day I drop my box to the post office. It's the day I feel I have done what I hope is enough to make my recipient happy they joined the swap and have a good showing on reveal day.
> 
> My second favorite day of a swap would have t be reveal day. It's the day we see that everyone did their job and the LJ community pulled through. I know it's only a handful of LJers involved but it's still a good community offering and everyone seems to do a job that can make us all proud. Not to mention the awesome tools on reveal day. In this case knives and the like.
> 
> A very close second but falls to third barely is the day I receive my package. I already received my package so I'm essentially done on this swap and it was a good one. I honestly think I received by far the most useful item I could have received in this swap. There will be some damn cool reveals but my item is EXTREMELY useful and gets used daily already. Can't wait for reveal day folks!!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave, well put. I couldn't have said it better myself. Thanks for joining and being a big part of this. I appreciate it!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen, I have a couple of those metal mobile fire pits. Cheesy things but good for having people around a fire I suppose. Anyway, I planned to use one of those and a hair dryer but now I'm considering getting a coffee can forge with a through hole up and running. If I decide to order a longer piece of steel that would be handy for the kitchen set I wouldn't mind making.

Thanks for the tip on the 3/16". I was just thinking pure heft would be good but it's probably not necessary and I could probably use the 3/16" for some kitchen knives. Hefty kitchen knives but they should work I suppose. I'll price that out. I might actually find more options for buying in the 3/16" range so I could get thinner steel for kitchen knives.


----------



## duckmilk

> Allen, I have a couple of those metal mobile fire pits. Cheesy things but good for having people around a fire I suppose.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


There was a conversation on this thread about that some while back. Blacksmiths and farriers use a certain type of coal which gets hotter. Make sure it doesn't burn through the bottom of the "cheesy" fire pit. Looking forward to what you come up with.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think I've decided on a coffee can forge Duck. There have been a few times I wish I had one already so it's a good excuse.

Don't hold your breath on this one. I'm a couple months away from this being done. I have several other items on my todo list at the moment but this gives me some research time. Since I'm not forging it shouldn't be crazy difficult, I just need to learn more about making it look good in the end while actually being quality.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I swung by Discount Steel here in Minneapolis today. Picked up a piece of cartridge brass, plus some cold rolled steel. Think I might dovetail them together, stick in some wood and an iron and see if I can make an infill plane. That oughta keep me out of trouble for a while.

Course I also need to build a cabinet to hold the planes and saws I already have too, and that's going to require cutting some dovetails, which means I need to get my face vise put together and working. Oh, and learn how to cut dovetails.

But hey, no swap for a while, so maybe I'll get one of the projects done.


----------



## duckmilk

Well then, get busy Dave ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

FYI, forged in fire is on tonight. Forging a dagger from rusty chain mail. Should be interesting!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Working on it, Duck. Oh! I'm also building a long handled dustpan so I don't have to bend over when I'm sweeping up the shop. But I'm hoping to finish cutting the pieces & assembling that tomorrow morning before work.


----------



## doubleG469

> Working on it, Duck. Oh! I m also building a long handled dustpan so I don t have to bend over when I m sweeping up the shop. But I m hoping to finish cutting the pieces & assembling that tomorrow morning before work.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It's called a shop vac Dave!


----------



## wormil

I'll never give up my metal dust pan, it's what I use to kill the wood bees and hornets and that constantly try to invade my shop.


----------



## HunterDS

> It s called a shop vac Dave!
> 
> - doubleG469


Dave is strictly hand tools now if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man I had a lot of thread to catch up on and I see a lot have shipped but not all. My name may be the last to get an "S" next to it. Unfortunately my swap item is in another state and I extended my stay here in PA by a week and a half - maybe two. The earliest I can ship is on the deadline, but it may be a few days later depending upon what I get done here between now and the 31st before I head back to NYC for a few weeks to pack up my shop and ship it and my stuff from home here.

Well I did get my shop lighting done today. Next up is the floor - removing the carpeting and figuring out what to put down in it's place. This is mid-way thru the process. There's so much stuff above that ceiling that it was impossible for me to remove all the can lights. I just replaced the bulbs in those with LEDs. Maybe one day I'll take the task on again, but I think it's good to go.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave is strictly hand tools now if I m not mistaken.


Not quite strictly. I still use my shop-vac and still use my bench grinder, but more often I sweep up the shavings (less sawdust with hand tools, especially if you can finish with edged tools and do no sanding, which I'm getting better at) and pick up a file or wire brush rather than firing up the grinder.

But I head to the shop for peace and quiet. There's a mallet whacking a holdfast once in a while, or a hammer pounding in a nail now and again, but it's a pretty quiet place a lot of the time. And yeah, I'll run the shop vac once in a while, but a broom and a dustpan is what I'm reaching for first when it's time to clean up lately.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice looking shop, Bill. Going to build a boat in there? You've got enough room for it. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill, your going to have an awesome shop there.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks guys. The usable space is a little over 600sq.ft., plus some smaller storage areas. Not huge by some standards, but 200sq.ft. larger than what I had in Brooklyn.

Looking forward to the reveals and actually wondering if there's something waiting for me to open back in NYC 

Time to go cut up carpeting


----------



## bobasaurus

Someone sent me a registered mail parcel that I missed yesterday… I scheduled another delivery on Saturday. Never gotten registered mail before, had to google what it was. Apparently they store the parcel in locked containers the whole way and require signatures on delivery. If this is the swap item, then it is super secure.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Allen, I don't think you sender has sent his yet, that I know of anyway. If it is a swap item, please let me know!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Allen, I forgot to add, they try to deliver three times. If it's not accepted after three time, it's returned to the sender. When the state quarters were big I ordered an uncirculated set. They missed me three times and they went back.


----------



## jeffswildwood

As were getting close to the "ship by" date, I see seven that still need to ship. Is everyone on track or does anyone need more time to finish? If you need more time, just let me know and I'll adjust the date to help you out. That way we all finish this swap out together. Let me know. On a side note, USPS has been on the ball this swap. I haven't seen any packages taking a delayed side route. You know, leaves California for Florida and takes a side route through Alaska and Hawaii. (Knock on wood)


----------



## Ripthorn

Mine is wrapped up on the bench ready to get put in a box and sent out. I just have to stop being forgetful/lazy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mine is wrapped up on the bench ready to get put in a box and sent out. I just have to stop being forgetful/lazy.
> 
> - Ripthorn


Thanks Brian, just let me know when it leaves.


----------



## ToddJB

Mine's on track, Jeff.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mine s on track, Jeff.
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks Todd. Good deal buddy!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My recipient should receive a package today.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My recipient should receive a package today.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Absolutely! Out for delivery!

Edit: Delivered!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually about 3 minutes after my post I received a text saying it was delivered.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

reveal pics …LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Soon enough. It's really Bill's fault if we don't reveal on time. He didn't bring his package with him to PA.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I guess I will forgive him this time LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My recipient confirmed delivery.


----------



## HunterDS

Will be shipping soon, need 1 more coat of finish on box and to find some goodies to throw in since my bonus items haven't been finished yet.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Will be shipping soon, need 1 more coat of finish on box and to find some goodies to throw in since my bonus items haven t been finished yet.
> 
> - HunterDS


Hunter, there is still a little time left, Good to hear everyone. Bill is going to be tricky. I have to make sure where he is when his sender is ready to mail. I got a second addy for his new home and want to make sure it arrives where he is so he can reveal also. I would hate for his to arrive in NY and he be in Pitt. or visa versa.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill is so high maintenance.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))


----------



## Babieca

Came home to a slightly battered cardboard box with a "fragile" sticker on it.

I got all excited for my item and then it just turned out to be some fancy European chocolates that my wife's friend sent her. Like a kid finding a lump of coal in his stocking.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Came home to a slightly battered cardboard box with a "fragile" sticker on it.
> 
> I got all excited for my item and then it just turned out to be some fancy European chocolates that my wife s friend sent her. Like a kid finding a lump of coal in his stocking.
> 
> - Babieca


Wow. I bet that was a let down. Slightly battered box, I hope none of ours arrive in that condition.


----------



## DavePolaschek

More than once I've thought about sending a block of wood with the instructions "carve away everything that isn't your swap item." Be awfully hard for the USPS to destroy that!


----------



## HokieKen

Just got back in range of US cell signal. Missed quite a bit, lot of posts to catch up on. Best I can tell, Dave's skipping over the learning curve and jumping into the deep end with knife making and Bill's decided to get even for the last two swaps and ship late. That about it?

Unfortunately, no rust hunting time for me on this trip but got to see some beautiful landscapes and some nice autumn colors. Good stuff but I'll be back in VA tomorrow afternoon and I'm ready to get back home now.

Looking forward to some reveal pics before long!


----------



## doubleG469

I keep staring at the mailbox, hear a car drive by run to the window… nope no package for me…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I imagine Gary asking the mailman, Where's my spy camera!?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Best I can tell, Dave's skipping over the learning curve and jumping into the deep end with knife making and Bill's decided to get even for the last two swaps and ship late. That about it?


Pretty much, Kenny. Except we decided that since Bill's got two mailing addresses and you were out of town, the package originally supposed to go to you could go to his second address so he'd get something no matter where he was on the ship date. We figured you wouldn't mind.

Welcome back to "civilization," bud.


----------



## Babieca

> Came home to a slightly battered cardboard box with a "fragile" sticker on it.
> 
> I got all excited for my item and then it just turned out to be some fancy European chocolates that my wife s friend sent her. Like a kid finding a lump of coal in his stocking.
> 
> - Babieca
> 
> Wow. I bet that was a let down. Slightly battered box, I hope none of ours arrive in that condition.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


To be fair, a dark chocolate whiskey truffle helped take the sting out a bit.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome back Ken! Hopefully reveal won't be too long, going to be some good stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad to be back home. I'm not sure when I'll get back in the shop but at least I've got a package and a bunch of reveal photos to look forward to ). Well, unless Bill gets to his mailbox before I do…


----------



## HunterDS

I just received the parts for my bonus item. Talk about down to the wire. There goes the rest of my weekend.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Best I can tell, Dave's skipping over the learning curve and jumping into the deep end with knife making and Bill's decided to get even for the last two swaps and ship late. That about it?
> 
> Pretty much, Kenny. Except we decided that since Bill s got two mailing addresses and you were out of town, the package originally supposed to go to you could go to his second address so he d get something no matter where he was on the ship date. We figured you wouldn t mind.
> 
> Welcome back to "civilization," bud.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh I like that idea Dave  A buddy of mine who has been keeping an eye on my place in Brooklyn and taking in the mail said "there's a box here for you". Not sure if it's the swap item or something I ordered for here and had sent to the wrong location. Ah well, one day it will all come together. 

Had some longish days here removing the 1970s from the house. Mostly 1000s of watts of incandescent lighting of one form or another and lots of wall to wall carpeting. Hopefully by the end of this coming week I'll be ready for the full move-in with my stuff. Some things will have to wait until Spring and when my wallet recovers lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's worse things than having to spend a day in the shop, Hunter. As long as you ship before Bill, I think you'll be okay.

Sounds like the way of things, Bill. At least you got to do a bunch of the work (like tearing out the carpeting) without stuff in the way. When I bought my place 14 years ago, I had the floors on the ground floor sanded and refinished before I moved in, but only had time for two coats of poly. I suspect I'll never get the third coat I wanted to do put on now, since there's too much "stuff" in the way.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My Son bought his house in May. He worked on it from then until the following January before moving in. Many times with my help but most by himself. Evenings after work and week ends mostly. Removing wall paper (nightmare) and redoing walls, painting, redid the hot water heater, bathroom work, all the sink taps and leak repair. His house was built in 1943 great shape but but needed some touches. He really did it right. Did I mention how proud I am of him?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jeff …......sounds like you and your wife raised him with morals unlike some parents today :<))
REAVEAL PICS


> ?


 LMAO :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Tony, we did our best. Sorry I don't have any REVEAL PICS of his house. gotcha, ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I can reveal the dustpan I've been working on for Tony. It's not knives, but it's better than nothing, maybe.










Made mostly from scraps and failed projects. The handle is about 30" long, which means I don't have to bend over and aggravate my sciatica to clean up. Still need to decorate the top and screw it onto the bottom, but that'll be relatively quick. The top is some 3/16" plywood, so I'm pondering carving it just enough to reveal the inner ply. Of course having an idea of what to put on there would make it a lot easier…


----------



## HokieKen

> The top is some 3/16" plywood, so I m pondering carving it just enough to reveal the inner ply. Of course having an idea of what to put on there would make it a lot easier…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


How about "Plan A goes here"? ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hahahaha, Kenny! I like that. Only snag is that this dustpan was plan a. Not sure how, but I didn't have any major screw ups in building it. There's a lot I'd do differently if I was aiming to become the dustpan king, but it seems like it's going to be functional and kinda pretty. No idea how that happened.


----------



## HokieKen

I like it Dave. When I worked in the machine shop, we had the plastic industrial versions. Real back-savers.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK fellow lathe guys, a newbe (Jeff) needs some advice. An old tree fell in the road at 0100 am this morning across from my house. VDOT came and cut it out of the road. Turns out it's an old cherry tree, grey on the outside, no bark, but hard as a rock and beautiful on the inside. Some of the smaller parts have my name on it but the trunk is where the beauty is. Even has a nice crotch area. Unfortunately, it's way too big for my little midi lathe. I want it but what to do with it. It's too big for my table saw and band saw to trim back. What are my options to use this beautiful cherry. Chain saw slice down to size? Get out the axe? I have an old bow saw but that sounds like torture. My neibor is coming over to help cut it (for firewood) but I don't want it to get all burnt up. Help me out guys. I see beautiful projects in this!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It's too big for my table saw and band saw to trim back. What are my options to use this beautiful cherry. Chain saw slice down to size? Get out the axe? I have an old bow saw but that sounds like torture.


Chain saw, bow saw and axe will all be good for making big pieces into small. If you can split out some pieces with the axe, do that. Failing that, chainsaw or bow-saw sections (logs) down to a size you can haul home, paint the ends, and deal with it later. If your bow saw is sharp, it'll cross-cut relatively quickly, but probably wouldn't be fun for ripping. Use the chainsaw or split with the axe instead of ripping.

Me, I would mostly just try to get it small enough that I could stash pieces in my garage and cut them small enough to turn later.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Chainsaw. That's how I mill down stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Grab the chainsaw and/or the axe/maul Jeff. Ideally, if it's big, I like to split it in half then cut/split two blanks out of each half. For now though, I would probably wax the ends (anchorseal or laytex paint if you can't find anchorseal). And let it dry for a year or so. Then cut your final blanks out of it. That way you'll know where the worst checking will occur and be able to work around it to get the best blanks and waste the least wood. If you let it dry a bit before splitting it, you can use wedges and a sledge to split along places where the grain has checked and eliminate those weak points too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Dave for the speedy reply. Not worried about hauling home, (it's across the street) but mostly for making it fit my lathe. Bow saw is an antique, I think chain saw and axe may be the way. It's mostly going to be ripping as we'll chain saw to size. I do see some cracking I may have to work around or use as a split point.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Ken. It's been dead for a long time so I think it may be ready to turn after it dry's. We got a lot of rain last night and a lot of snow today. Like I said it has cracks, I think where it hit the road, but I may use that to my advantage.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, looks like you have a lot more chain saw then I do. I have a little poulan "wood shark". Short blade. I'm thinking turning stock but I may be able to slice some of it. What a gift! I was hunting the mountain the other day and found some apple. Tried to turn it but just too punky until I hit center. Then it was too small. This cherry is just what the "lathe doctor" ordered!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for all the tips guys. I knew you would know. I'll post pics when I start cutting. Logs and end so you can see what I mean about beautiful.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you found some wood that makes you excited, Jeff. And happy to respond while I was waiting for oil to dry a little.

I just tacked the top on the dustpan without carving it. Figured it's better to get it done today than to fiddle with carving and not be done until Christmas.

Gonna go write up a project now, I guess.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you get into turning bowls, don't be afraid to turn them wet keep them about an inch thick and then finish them two or three months later.

A small chainsaw can do wonders. I have a small ego battery powered one I use all the time. Love that thing for what it is. It could cross cut big logs to small logs no problem so yours should do the trick. Then split them with the saw or better yet like Kenny suggested for spindle turning. If you split them then they split where the natural stresses are which makes for more stable wood.

Definitely post pics. It's going to hit 91 degrees here today. Enjoy the snow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here you go guys, first pic is the tree in the ditch, the next ones are the ends, the last one is the hornets nest that fell out of it. What do you think! Dave you can see the snow blowing in the background of pic two.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think you'll get some pretty stuff out of that, Jeff. The snow here from Friday is just about melted, but it definitely feels like winter.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What actually amazes me about the tree and I often don't pay attention or notice but it's so straight. You are going to easily get A LOT of stock out of that. Take as much as you can buddy. The trees here don't give as straight wood like that. Makes for great grain but sometimes I just want a big straight tree to mill that isn't pine. I don't ever mill pine.

That is a good catch. Take advantage.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, that crotch is begging to be a couple of bowls. Just saying.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, nice find buddy. Cherry can make some beautiful turning stock. Easy to work with too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, cutting is done. I got most of it including the crotch. My next door neighbor got some for helping me out. to be firewood. Had to share for his help. I guess if we get some more pretty days I'll have a work out coming.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Chainsaw. That's how I mill down stuff.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Nice looking wood there Dave. What is it? Looks like walnut, but do you have that out there?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome Jeff. Seriously free wood is the best kind. Cherry is extremely lathe friendly. That's what I started my wife out turning on her first bowl for good reason.

Bill, long time man. Hope everything is going well. I saw pics of your house on Zillow or some listing site, can't remember and the thing is beautiful. I can't imagine how good it's going to look when you're done updating some things.

The wood is good old mesquite. I think it's a black mesquite but can't be sure. I've had this species of mesquite a few times and it's easily my favorite. I don't usually get excited about mesquite but I'll do the work for mesquite that looks like this. Here's a close up. 









There is some black walnut here because I know some sawyers that sell slabs that are local woods but I don't know where they are honestly. They must b


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill, if your on here I sent an E-mail and PM. Need to hear from you.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, that wood is beautiful. I saved that crotch piece, Now to get the cuttin' done. But not on a 40 degree day!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Jeff, I didn't grow it. I just hauled around the 3 40" 600 pound logs and saved it. Weighs a ton. It's strapped and drying in my wet lumber area. I milled it to a little over 2" and some at 4" thick so they should be ready this next summer or the year after. I might build a small solar kiln this winter, we'll see. So much on my list right now. I've been in the shop a ton this week getting inventory going for the new website.

You'll love the cherry Jeff. Seriously sometimes I wish I had an easy wood to work with. I love the AZ wood and not to sound braggy but it looks better than the local stuff you all have but man it sucks to constantly fight it all the time. I'm too cheap to go buy maple, cherry, and walnut when our monsoons take down enough trees for me to get plenty of texts for me to go pickup heavy logs from the arborists who clean up the mess. It saves them money at the dump and I get free wood. It's A LOT of work so it probably costs me in time but I ignore that I suppose.


----------



## builtinbkyn

So where's Kenny with his Thor hammer when you need him?

Tomorrow I'm having the garage floor diamond ground and then epoxy coated. Yeah I'd like to do it myself, but there's just so much to get done and the weather is coming. I also don't have any day labor here to utilize as I do in Brooklyn, otherwise I would have rented the machine to do this myself.

So the line of old oak cabinets in the garage needed to go. I assume they were the original kitchen cabinets that were replaced in '96 with the current cabinets which are way nicer. I'm telling you whom ever made the cabinets I took down in the storage area that was originally slotted for part of my shop and installed these in the garage, was expecting the Earth to shake and didn't want them to move. The counter was one long section and everything was screwed together with a massive amount of screws. They weren't bolted to the block wall, but they were wedged under the framing of the peg board hanging above, so tight, the seam would have retained water if needed.

So I started at each end and worked my way to the center section by cutting the counter where each cabinet met. Still it was no easy task to dislodge the counter and then to dislodge the cabinet after breaking away the section of counter. Now if I had my arsenal of tools I have back in Brooklyn, this would have been much easier. I have large pry bars and 5 and 8lb sledge hammers that would have made short work of this. However I wasn't going out to buy more stuff. I have a few framing hammers and a lump hammer here and a small pry, plus some power tools. They were ok for the majority of the work, but the center section - also the largest and wedged the tightest under that space heater and peg board, wasn't being effected by my efforts. This is where Kenny needed to step in with Thor, but where was he? Not within a few hundred miles of here 

It was time to be creative and use the muscle I had on hand - my Ram 1500  I cut a hole in one of the side panels of the offensive cabinet and wrapped my tow strap around the damn thing. A small creaking noise later and it was out like a greased cork. 

Here's what I needed to remove today.










Here's the results using the heavy handed approach 




























My work there is done for now. Making some pasta, watching football and relaxing for the rest of the day.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Bill, if your on here I sent an E-mail and PM. Need to hear from you.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


PM sent Jeff


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's going to be a pleasure to work in Bill. Can't wait to see it finished. A long way to go yet but the effort doing it right will be worth it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That's going to be a pleasure to work in Bill. Can't wait to see it finished. A long way to go yet but the effort doing it right will be worth it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Oh the shop isn't going in the garage. It's going here 










Oneida dust collector shows up Friday. Unfortunately I have to leave Saturday or I'd start installing the ductwork for it.


----------



## duckmilk

That's the way to use mechanical muscle Bill!!


----------



## HokieKen

Atta boy Bill! I love pulling stuff apart with my truck )

Here's the fruits of my labors today:


----------



## HokieKen

And my reward… a new seasonal


----------



## jeffswildwood

> And my reward… a new seasonal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like a dark beer Ken. Becoming a fan?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a fan of any beer that tastes good to my mouth Jeff ;-) This one barely makes the cut but I won't be buying any more. I do like to try seasonals so I'll probably have a few darks over the next several months


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m a fan of any beer that tastes good to my mouth Jeff ;-) This one barely makes the cut but I won t be buying any more. I do like to try seasonals so I ll probably have a few darks over the next several months
> 
> - HokieKen


)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Woohoo! I primed the top three pump with my post-swap dustpan project. Looking forward to the reveals.

So when do folks think I should post about the next swap? Soon, so we can have some excitement carry over from this swap, or should I wait until after the first of the year?


----------



## doubleG469

Dave never mind that Mesquite (although very nice) tell me about that alaskan mill? is it homemade or did you purchase? I have been contemplating making or getting one.

Jeff nice score on the cherry!

Dave great afternoon build on that dust pan.


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats on the top 3 Dave 

I don't see any reason you shouldn't go ahead and post the thread for the next swap shortly after this one's over. That way folks following this thread will be fresh and start following the new one and hopefully there won't be anyone who misses the thread until it's too late. I'd make it clear in the OP though that it's not launching anytime soon and post a link to the survey (if you're doing one) and just let it flounder around for a while until it's closer to launch time.

I don't know about everyone else but, I kinda use the swap threads as my "catch-all" forum. I'm sure no one noticed but a lot of the stuff I post isn't really even swap related. I just have a lot of buddies in the threads and it's a good place for me to go to when I just want to say "hey" to my "bros" ;-) It's like facebook… for grown-ups… to me. So, yeah, if you want to launch the thread, I'm pretty sure between me and Dave and all the stupid stuff we have to post (like pictures of beer and jack o'lanterns) we'll keep it alive.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Congrats on the top 3 Dave
> 
> I don t see any reason you shouldn t go ahead and post the thread for the next swap shortly after this one s over. That way folks following this thread will be fresh and start following the new one and hopefully there won t be anyone who misses the thread until it s too late. I d make it clear in the OP though that it s not launching anytime soon and post a link to the survey (if you re doing one) and just let it flounder around for a while until it s closer to launch time.
> 
> I don t know about everyone else but, I kinda use the swap threads as my "catch-all" forum. I m sure no one noticed but a lot of the stuff I post isn t really even swap related. I just have a lot of buddies in the threads and it s a good place for me to go to when I just want to say "hey" to my "bros" ;-) It s like facebook… for grown-ups… to me. So, yeah, if you want to launch the thread, I m pretty sure between me and Dave and all the stupid stuff we have to post (like pictures of beer and jack o lanterns) we ll keep it alive.
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree. There will be plenty to keep it going. I may even get an early start when we find out what were swapping.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm sure no one noticed but a lot of the stuff I post isn't really even swap related.


Really? Non-swap-related posts? From you and Dave (though he's been slacking a bit lately… tsk)? You don't say!

I guess I'll fire up a new thread some evening this week. But I don't think I want to pick what we'll be swapping until after the first of the year, otherwise I'll start working on my build instead of the projects I really need to get done before the holidays.


----------



## HokieKen

No, I agree, it's definitely too soon to decide on the theme. Or at least to announce it. I wouldn't put any dates up yet either. Dates make me itchy and I break out in hives…


----------



## jeffswildwood

So much for me starting early!


----------



## HokieKen

Two days to ship date! Everyone in good shape and getting their's out on time? Todd, you been awful quiet… you busy finishing up my knife?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So much for me starting early!


Not necessarily, Jeff. If the choices in the poll are "mallet / hammer" and "box" and "glitter bomb" you just make a mallet, and a box to hold it, and a glitter-bomb to enclose as a bonus. No matter what gets picked, you're covered!

See how easy it is? ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, excellent job on the pumpkins, I imagine you had a blast doing those grandpa.

Gary, I ordered a generic one. Seriously it's one of those "easier and less time consuming to have someone else make it". https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EY7KQH6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Dave, I think I would wait to post your new one until a day or two before the reveal date on this one. That's just me though. I've been very busy lately so it's hard to keep up with any thread let alone two???


----------



## ToddJB

> Two days to ship date! Everyone in good shape and getting their s out on time? Todd, you been awful quiet… you busy finishing up my knife?
> 
> - HokieKen


All done. Pictures taken and edited. Stopping by USPS today to grab some shipping items and it'll go out tomorrow. I push deadlines but rarely miss them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Pictures taken and *edited*.
> - ToddJB


LOL


----------



## HokieKen

> All done. Pictures taken and edited. Stopping by USPS today to grab some shipping items and it ll go out tomorrow. I push deadlines but rarely miss them.
> 
> - ToddJB


Sweet, it should be here about Thursday then. Woo Hoo! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, excellent job on the pumpkins, I imagine you had a blast doing those grandpa.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks. I asked the 2 year-old granddaughter what she wanted. "Shimmer and Spice". Cool, Mickey Mouse it is! Asked her 5 year-old half brother what he wanted. "A T-Rex fighting a Velocoraptor". Batman? Excellent choice!

The 5 month-old grandson was the one that really got screwed though. He didn't get any say in the matter at all…










I thought it was kind of mean but he seemed to enjoy sitting in it


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just let me know when you mail or receive. I can keep up better that way. I know that one (Bill) will be shipping late and maybe one other. So the long awaited reveal may be a day or so late. Everyone just be patient, were near the finish line! )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny, excellent job on the pumpkins, I imagine you had a blast doing those grandpa.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Thanks. I asked the 2 year-old granddaughter what she wanted. "Shimmer and Spice". Cool, Mickey Mouse it is! Asked her 5 year-old half brother what he wanted. "A T-Rex fighting a Velocoraptor". Batman? Excellent choice!
> 
> The 5 month-old grandson was the one that really got screwed though. He didn t get any say in the matter at all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was kind of mean but he seemed to enjoy sitting in it
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that's cool!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So much for me starting early!
> 
> Not necessarily, Jeff. If the choices in the poll are "mallet / hammer" and "box" and "glitter bomb" you just make a mallet, and a box to hold it, and a glitter-bomb to enclose as a bonus. No matter what gets picked, you re covered!
> 
> See how easy it is? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Good idea Dave, if it comes out any of these I'm covered. The other item becomes a bonus! If it's a surprise swap, I'm covered. If it's marking tools or anything else, I got bonus items.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Good idea Dave, if it comes out any of these I'm covered. The other item becomes a bonus! If it's a surprise swap, I'm covered. If it's marking tools or anything else, I got bonus items.


Exactly, Jeff. You just have to wait for me to put up the poll, and hope I don't put too many different things in the poll.

I've only done three swaps, but I've already decided that I might be better off building the bonus items first. Heck, maybe someone will get a dustpan as a bonus item. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would take one of those Dave.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Dave, I think I would wait to post your new one until a day or two before the reveal date on this one. That s just me though. I ve been very busy lately so it s hard to keep up with any thread let alone two???
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Yes, that^^ I'd definitely prefer the new swap thread not be opened until this one is wrapped up, reveals and all.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Maybe something like "Next swap, what would you like to swap". get your poll ideas, run the poll from there and when the time comes, close it and start the "lumberjocks box swap". Woops, did I say box swap. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Just let me know when you mail or receive. I can keep up better that way. I know that one (Bill) will be shipping late and maybe one other. So the long awaited reveal may be a day or so late. Everyone just be patient, were near the finish line! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


IMO, no need to push back the reveal date. I say go ahead with reveals on the date determined in the OP. Any packages that trickle in late can be revealed when they get there. No harm in not having them all on the first day. Actually, it makes the reveals last a little longer which is a + in my book )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, it's unlikely I'll get to posting a new thread before Wednesday. Trying to wrap up a couple more post-swap projects before I get busy posting the reveal and then my projects for this swap. Maybe it's a next weekend kind of thing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I would take one of those Dave.


I think I know a guy who knows how to make them, Dave. He's kinda slow sometimes, though. Something about hand-tools…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just let me know when you mail or receive. I can keep up better that way. I know that one (Bill) will be shipping late and maybe one other. So the long awaited reveal may be a day or so late. Everyone just be patient, were near the finish line! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> IMO, no need to push back the reveal date. I say go ahead with reveals on the date determined in the OP. Any packages that trickle in late can be revealed when they get there. No harm in not having them all on the first day. Actually, it makes the reveals last a little longer which is a + in my book )
> 
> - HokieKen


Reveal is not until the 10th anyway, Which is a friday. If things are mailed by Monday there is a lot of time. If nothing else, we may have to move up instead of back!. But right now, it looks good. So far, it's only been three to four days on delivery's, if that holds. So, with the seven that need to send, five go out by wed. the 1st, they would be there by Mon. the 6th. Two more go out Mon. the 6th and there by thurs. the 9th. reveal on fri. the 10th. I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## poospleasures

Did I hear boxes being mentioned for the next swap. I like that. Some folks say I am a hell of a box guy. Did I say that?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Did I hear boxes being mentioned for the next swap. I like that. Some folks say I am a hell of a box guy. Did I say that?
> 
> - poospleasures


I have seen your boxes, yes you are! Time will tell on a box swap though. Seems the subject keeps coming up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Boxes and mallets (or hammers) are the two top items as far as I know. But I'll ask for suggestions and put up a survey and all that stuff. It's a way to give us something to talk about for a couple months. If it weren't the first swap I'm running, I might just pick boxes, but I feel like I've gotta go through all the steps.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I thought it was kind of mean but he seemed to enjoy sitting in it
> 
> - HokieKen


I did a pic just like that a week ago. I liked sitting in it myself. I was pulling seeds out of my butt for a few days though.


----------



## ToddJB

Final teaser


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Final teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


One on the way!


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet. I knew Todd definitely had my name! I'm going to go start sitting by the mailbox now.


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly though, I don't really care who has my name in this one. I've never gotten hung up on what I get out of these swaps. But, if I'm honest, I probably usually look at the list and think about who I want to get my name… But the truth is, the work that has come out of the last few swaps has been so awesome that I don't do that any more. There's not a single one of you guys on that list that I wouldn't be excited to know were sending me a knife. That's pretty friggin' cool if you ask me and really speaks to the caliber of craftsmen on this site. Even the "newbs" in recent swaps turn out some serious stuff and often show a few of us "vets" up. I love you guys! (But no Dave, I'm still not showing you my boobs)


----------



## HokieKen

> I did a pic just like that a week ago. I liked sitting in it myself. I was pulling seeds out of my butt for a few days though.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I hope you got them all. Otherwise you'll look like this dude:


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Even the "newbs" in recent swaps turn out some serious stuff and often show a few of us "vets" up. I love you guys! (But no Dave, I'm still not showing you my boobs)


That's n00b to you, grampa. ;-)

I think I found a picture of Kenny's boobs.










Happy Halloween!


----------



## HokieKen

Mine are much smaller Dave










Have fun getting that image out of your head.

*Happy Halloween!*


----------



## jeffswildwood

OMG that's scary! Ken, several of us are ruined for life! Forgive us Cricket, it's Halloween!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

excuse while I throw up :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that certainly took a turn for the spooky.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny you are *gourd*eous as usual!

#kennyalwayskeepsitcreepy


----------



## doubleG469

uhm, yeah… so this thread has jumped the shark…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Played with some of that cherry and the lathe today. Finished the dough roller order and had some fun with this:



















It's not great, I see where I need to practice but it's the first one. Used the Nova with the worm screw, split a piece of cherry and used the side, where the split is, instead of the end. Not really hard.

Maybe it will take everyone's mind off the "pumpkin patch". LOL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a beautiful bowl out of cherry …also cherry turns very nicely …as you found out :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Nice looking bowl Jeff. Be aware though, you ain't done yet! That wood is wet and you're gonna get some movement as it dries. You'll probably have to put it back on the lathe before it's all said and done to fill some checks and clean everything back up. Looks like the wall is thick enough that it won't split all the way through though. Nice looking grain. Ain't free wood grand when you have a lathe? ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great start Jeff! Thick enough to finish turn it later too.

Have you bought any other tools or has everything you're doing just been the tools I sent you?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, you really think it will dry more? The tree it came from has been dead for years. Literally. Unless you mean from the rain and weather. The reason it fell over was the root/trunk had rotted at the ground level. I do love the free wood though. I was about out of my spalted maple from the burn pile.

I did find out that the lathe is hard work! Chain saw to size, take the axe and cut it at the crack, then use the hatchet to size it up. All this before I even started turning.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Great start Jeff! Thick enough to finish turn it later too.
> 
> Have you bought any other tools or has everything you re doing just been the tools I sent you?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Using what I got right now. Still learning. I am definitely going to invest in a jacobs chuck as soon as I can. I used the diamond point quite a bit today. More useful then I thought! The shavings look like it came from a mini plane when flying.


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe not then. I didn't realize it had been dead so long. It'll probably dry some but probably not enough to cause any problems. If it will still sit flat in a couple of days without rocking, you're probably good to go. Cherry's not usually too bad for checking as long as it can dry out evenly.

Yep, it takes a little work to get blanks out of a downed tree huh? It's pretty gratifying though isn't it ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome. I'll have to get a pic with everything you've turned all in one shot as an endorsement. Super happy to see them being used.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Awesome. I ll have to get a pic with everything you ve turned all in one shot as an endorsement. Super happy to see them being used.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave, you want me to do that for you? I'll have my Son do it like he does at work, as an endorsement.!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yep, it takes a little work to get blanks out of a downed tree huh? It s pretty gratifying though isn t it ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes it is! The more I do the more I want to do.


----------



## duckmilk

> Final teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Looks like a package of that stuff that recently was legalized in Colorado. Someone is going to be a very lucky recipient ;-)
Where's the knife? In a separate package?

Nice job on the bowl Jeff! If it does dry some more, it looks like you can turn it a little more.


----------



## duckmilk

Dave went full Monte sitting in a pumpkin??? Don't eat pumpkin pie at Dave's house anyone.


----------



## Ripthorn

Swap item is boxed and mail man is picking it up tomorrow to just meet the deadline.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Swap item is boxed and mail man is picking it up tomorrow to just meet the deadline.
> 
> - Ripthorn


Awesome buddy! Thanks for the heads up!

Tomorrow is the deadline guys, except for Bill and one more!

If anyone else is having trouble, *Please* let me know!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave went full Monte sitting in a pumpkin??? Don t eat pumpkin pie at Dave s house anyone.
> 
> - duckmilk


It's not that bad Duck. I used to have a wooden stein I used to wash off the sticky pumpkin bits off my body. The inside turned orange so I shipped it off to TX. That dude didn't seem to mind the taste.


----------



## duckmilk

That explains a lot


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice bowl, Jeff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Dave. Guys I got a good lathe question. When I did my rough out I used the lowest setting, 750 rpm, then as things balanced, (rounded) out, I went to the middle setting, 1600 rpm. Should I go faster such as 2200 rpm? Would this make things smoother with the tools? Would that be too fast?


----------



## HokieKen

Can't say for sure Jeff. I basically adjust the speed until the lathe ain't bouncing and the tools "feel" like they're cutting well. I don't ever really pay attention to the actual speed. Big help huh?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I usually will turn a bowl as fast as my lathe will go without it shaking off the table.


----------



## poospleasures

Good work on the bowl. Cherry sure turns nice. I have never been sure enough about what speed to turn. I start out most stuff at about 500 then have speed settings set at 750,1020, and 1245. Since I do very few spindles usually do not go any faster except for them. As now have turned over 200 bowls and feeling better about my skills find myself turning up the speed a little faster sooner. My lathe will go 100 to something like 3300 I think, never tried.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Can t say for sure Jeff. I basically adjust the speed until the lathe ain t bouncing and the tools "feel" like they re cutting well. I don t ever really pay attention to the actual speed. Big help huh?
> 
> - HokieKen





> I usually will turn a bowl as fast as my lathe will go without it shaking off the table.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts





> Good work on the bowl. Cherry sure turns nice. I have never been sure enough about what speed to turn. I start out most stuff at about 500 then have speed settings set at 750,1020, and 1245. Since I do very few spindles usually do not go any faster except for them. As now have turned over 200 bowls and feeling better about my skills find myself turning up the speed a little faster sooner. My lathe will go 100 to something like 3300 I think, never tried.
> 
> - poospleasures


All of this *was* a big help. I keep it slow until it quits bouncing, like Ken said, but I'm a bit apprehensive to turn it up past the middle pulleys, 1600 per the manual. Next pully setting is 2200, I may try that next time, some speed as Dave and Vernon said. I can always slow it back down if need be. Thanks guys!


----------



## HokieKen

I typically try to turn it as fast as it will go without shaking. That typically results in a better finish for me. Once you get the blank balanced, I'd recommend starting at the fast end then slowing down as needed. I also find catches happen more frequently at lower spindle speeds.

So, basically, play around until it works the way you want ;-)


----------



## doubleDD

Hey Jeff. A formula to use for bowl turning is multiply the diameter of bowl times RPM's. Keep the total between 6000 and 9000 RPM's Let's say a 8'' bowl spinning at 750 rpm's. That equals the 6000 minimum. Turn up the speed as you get closer to finishing for a better cut. You can flex this rule some but this is pretty much the basic's of turning speed.
Blank diameter x RPM's,= between 6000 and 9000. You should always wear a face mask as you start out until you learn how the piece is going to react.
Also a bandsaw is your biggest friend when it come to getting any piece ready.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tomorrow is the deadline guys, except for Bill and one more!
> 
> If anyone else is having trouble, *Please* let me know!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'm having trouble waiting for reveal pics did you forget I got my box 2 months ago :<))LMAO


----------



## doubleG469

Tony HAHA Sorry!

Jeff nice bowl, try the microwave trick on it and see if it dries up a bit more. I've had a couple small cup/bowls on the third pulley and for me it seemed the drier the wood the easier it was to shape on a faster speed. I did a live edge mesquite bowl the other day and that was interesting to say the least. It had a bunch of cracks through it and bug holes so I just left it "rustic". Even took the torch to it a bit then sanded it back and put a coat of poly on it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Tony HAHA Sorry!
> 
> Jeff nice bowl, try the microwave trick on it and see if it dries up a bit more. I ve had a couple small cup/bowls on the third pulley and for me it seemed the drier the wood the easier it was to shape on a faster speed. I did a live edge mesquite bowl the other day and that was interesting to say the least. It had a bunch of cracks through it and bug holes so I just left it "rustic". Even took the torch to it a bit then sanded it back and put a coat of poly on it.
> 
> - doubleG469


Thanks for the tip buddy. I too have left a few "bug hole" patina on some turnings. I finished this one with danish oil, wax. I need to get out and get the ingredients for the OB shine juice.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well guys, I have confirmation that everyone but two are shipping today! That's awesome everyone and I appreciate it. The other two should be out Monday due to unforeseen circumstances. That means we are right on track to an awesome reveal next Fri. the 10th. Everyone watch your mailboxes and door steps for a sweet package. And again, *please* let me know when they arrive!

Tony, just hold on a little longer.


----------



## HokieKen

So it looks like all but 2 have shipped. Right on fellas! Can't wait to see what everyone put out. I don't know about you guys but this was really a whole new experience for me. I've made marking knives but never a "real" knife. I had a load of fun and learned a bunch. I'll definitely be making more knives. I won't be going full-on Forged in Fire or anything but making this one by stock removal was definitely a little bit addictive. )


----------



## HokieKen

I've been watching my mailbox for a month now Jeff. I think the mailman is getting a little uncomfortable…


----------



## doubleG469

> Thanks for the tip buddy. I too have left a few "bug hole" patina on some turnings. I finished this one with danish oil, wax. I need to get out and get the ingredients for the OB shine juice.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You know I tried making that OB Shine Juice and I either made it wrong (don't know how) or had the wrong ingredients. something in mine had wax so the DNA separated the wax and it was all over the place. it was weird at first I thought the towel was coming apart but then I noticed it in the mix. So it was either the Shellac or the Poly. HMM will have to try it again.


----------



## Ripthorn

> I ve been watching my mailbox for a month now Jeff. I think the mailman is getting a little uncomfortable…
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't they say that good things come to those who wait? I wouldn't know, as I've never really waited for things very well, but mine isn't here yet either. Maybe we can start a club!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> something in mine had wax so the DNA separated the wax and it was all over the place. it was weird at first I thought the towel was coming apart but then I noticed it in the mix. So it was either the Shellac or the Poly


Make sure you get dewaxed shellac, Gary. If you're mixing from flakes, mix equal parts poly and 1lb cut of platina or blonde flakes.


----------



## Babieca

Shipped! Hope my recipient gets some good use out of it.

Now time to give the shop a good cleaning and start working on holiday projects. Anyone ever turned lace bobbins?


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Anyone ever turned lace bobbins?
> 
> - Babieca


Didn't even know what it was until I just googled it. Looks like a pretty fun spindle turning project though!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I had to look that one up …..never heard of lace bobbins …... BUT looks like there is all different styles of them …..GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## doubleG469

Had to look it up as well, didn't know that was a thing and still don't fully understand what they are for.

Instructable


----------



## Lazyman

> All of this *was* a big help. I keep it slow until it quits bouncing, like Ken said, but I m a bit apprehensive to turn it up past the middle pulleys, 1600 per the manual. Next pully setting is 2200, I may try that next time, some speed as Dave and Vernon said. I can always slow it back down if need be. Thanks guys!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff, What kind of lathe do you have? Mine is a Rockler Excelsior mini and I got tired of constantly changing the belt so I decided to upgrade to a variable speed motor from PSI. It will work with many of the standard mini lathes out there. I waited until they sent me a 15% off coupon (and free shipping) in email. If you have never bought from them, they usually give you 15% off your first purchase if you register your email address. In hindsight I wish I had initially purchased a variable speed in the first place but this was a game changer for convenience because you don't have to live with the discrete steps in speed. It still has 3 pulleys, so it doesn't completely eliminate belt changes, but the range on the middle pulley can often handle both the rough and finish speeds on bowls. It also gives you a lower low end which is really nice on blanks that are really off balanced and for sanding and finishing.

While I don't know exactly what speed I usually turn at. My rule of thumb when roughing is to go as fast as feels safe. When a bowl blank is still unround, you want to minimize the amount of air you are cutting. It is a little counter intuitive as a beginner, but once the blank is balanced enough to turn faster, it is actually easier to finish the rounding phase when the bowl is turning faster so that the gouge/tool does not push into the air between corners of the blank.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Nathan, I appriciate it. I think for now I'll live with the belt changes on my harbor freight midi. I found it only take me 1 min. 30 sec. to change it if I don't hit the coffee and use it as a smoke break. _ That makes sense roughing a little faster, less air, and I have been speeding up as things come into balance. Usually after roughing is done. I may try to speed up sooner. I am well still in the learning phase. What works and as I found out, what sends a small log flying!

Really missed you in the knife swap, I bet at this point you were in! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Don't you just love Craigslist ads like this one ?

Only $50 for one of those?! What a bargain!

I'm grumpy and stupid people piss me off.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

DUDE!!! You better jump on that before someone else does. That's an awesome deal!! I have the Sawing L and it's awesome. The M is jam packed with tons more features.


----------



## Lazyman

> DUDE!!! You better jump on that before someone else does. That s an awesome deal!! I have the Sawing L and it s awesome. The M is jam packed with tons more features.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


AND, "There nothing wormg with it"


----------



## Lazyman

> Really missed you in the knife swap, I bet at this point you were in! ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


After I got back from multiple road trips totaling over 5000 miles, it was too late to join but I thought about it. Instead, I've been turning bowls from green wood that I roughed out back in June and July. First time to turn some red oak from a large tree branch that was pruned over a year ago. It was a bear to turn and I only messed up one but it would make a great funnel (dang that was thinner than I thought). In the last week or so, I've been experimenting with turning gear shift knobs for a buddy who is rebuilding an old Chevy truck. Really having fun with that so far. I'll post a project for that soon.

Looking forward to the reveal pictures. I am sure that I will find something I want to make myself.


----------



## HokieKen

> DUDE!!! You better jump on that before someone else does. That s an awesome deal!! I have the Sawing L and it s awesome. The M is jam packed with tons more features.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I would if it was the upper-case "M" model but it's the lower-case "m" model which is just a repainted L model without the j's.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had the lower case "m" model. I finally just sold it. No service after the sale and could not find parts for it. This one had a lot wormg with it. Sharpening was a nightmare!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Don t you just love Craigslist ads like this one ?
> 
> Only $50 for one of those?! What a bargain!
> 
> I m grumpy and stupid people piss me off.
> 
> - HokieKen


WTF …..................ROTFLMAO :<))


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Had to look it up as well, didn t know that was a thing and still don t fully understand what they are for.
> 
> Instructable
> 
> - doubleG469


This probably explains best


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hey Guys, checked tracking numbers and one is set for delivery* today*! The rest are set for *Friday* and one *Saturday* per the tracking numbers I have. Great job people, thanks! Just two more to go out! Hopefully Monday.


----------



## doubleG469

> Had to look it up as well, didn t know that was a thing and still don t fully understand what they are for.
> 
> Instructable
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> This probably explains best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


AHA that makes perfect sense… Uh what's with all the pins? Man I would so prick my fingers every 3 seconds..


----------



## Babieca

> Had to look it up as well, didn t know that was a thing and still don t fully understand what they are for.
> 
> Instructable
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> This probably explains best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


I need to find some dimensions. I would go to a store with some calipers and take measurements, but I don't know where to look. I've seen some online, but I don't really know which dimensions matter.


----------



## PPK

Dang, that looks cool! ^ I've always wondered how lace is (was) made. I suppose most of it's machine made now…

I'll be watching my mailbox and doorstep… I've got a PM-V11 block plane coming from Lee Valley too… This one's a secret from the wife - I love it when I save money on my material purchases, and can get a new tool tucked into the "material" budget when I get a new commission project ;-) . Kinda sneaky, no? Anybody else guilt of such tomfoolery?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pete, being retired I try to leave the family budget alone for my new toys. I try to do my own by wood work sales and mowing grass. However, I did sell my 1999 cavalier this morning so there may be a new toy in my future! .


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I need to find some dimensions. I would go to a store with some calipers and take measurements, but I don t know where to look. I ve seen some online, but I don t really know which dimensions matter.
> 
> - Babieca


TRY *THIS* :<))


----------



## Babieca

> I need to find some dimensions. I would go to a store with some calipers and take measurements, but I don t know where to look. I ve seen some online, but I don t really know which dimensions matter.
> 
> - Babieca
> 
> TRY *THIS* :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Just what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen

These might help too Spanish Horse ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I ll be watching my mailbox and doorstep… I ve got a PM-V11 block plane coming from Lee Valley too… This one s a secret from the wife - I love it when I save money on my material purchases, and can get a new tool tucked into the "material" budget when I get a new commission project ;-) . Kinda sneaky, no? Anybody else guilt of such tomfoolery?


I'm still working, so the PMV-11 block plane from LeeValley I got on Tuesday was just bought. No sneakiness required. Also picked up a couple other goodies from them for future projects.

Ordered a small cold-chisel this morning, and am shopping for a jewelers file for smoothing some ½"x⅛" openings I'll be making in the brass for the tiny infill plane (I'm aiming for the size of a Stanley #1) I'll start work on this weekend.

Between that and the "dovetail a day" I'm starting on, I should have plenty to keep me occupied until the next swap.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> These might help too Spanish Horse ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


that's awesome Kenny :<))


----------



## doubleG469

> Had to look it up as well, didn t know that was a thing and still don t fully understand what they are for.
> 
> Instructable
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> This probably explains best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK
> 
> I need to find some dimensions. I would go to a store with some calipers and take measurements, but I don t know where to look. I ve seen some online, but I don t really know which dimensions matter.
> 
> - Babieca


Instructable said 5"


----------



## doubleG469

> Pete, being retired I try to leave the family budget alone for my new toys. I try to do my own by wood work sales and mowing grass. However, I did sell my 1999 cavalier this morning so there may be a new toy in my future! .
> 
> - jeffswildwood


How much did you have to pay them to take it?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Pete, being retired I try to leave the family budget alone for my new toys. I try to do my own by wood work sales and mowing grass. However, I did sell my 1999 cavalier this morning so there may be a new toy in my future! .
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> How much did you have to pay them to take it?
> 
> - doubleG469


Actually, I bought it in 2000, it had 180,000+ miles on it, ran great. Biggest problem was rust! The frame was rusted out to where when I got a sticker, they said we'll pass it this year, but not next year. Body parts rusted too. I told the guy and showed him the rust. He said OK and talked me down to $400.00. (from $500.00). It was my work car for years unless it snowed, then I drove the truck. Since I retired, I just didn't drive it much anymore. I'm really thinking about getting a Sawing "L".


----------



## jeffswildwood

Somebody has a package on their front porch!


----------



## doubleG469

well tell us who, we are at work!


----------



## HokieKen

I won't be home tonight until 11:00 or so. Going to see Marshall Tucker Band and Alabama in concert ))

But now I'll be sitting there during "Song of the South" wondering if there's a swap package on my porch. Thanks a lot Jeff! ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't worry everyone. I got one today.










Of course this one has nothing to do with the swap. Just thought I would say I got one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I won t be home tonight until 11:00 or so. Going to see Marshall Tucker Band and Alabama in concert ))
> 
> But now I ll be sitting there during "Song of the South" wondering if there s a swap package on my porch. Thanks a lot Jeff! ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


*Marshall Tucker Band!* One of my favorite! *Searching for a rainbow*. Also the *CDB!*

Sorry about that Ken. I have tracking numbers for most but not all. There may be *two* delivered today. *Three* more tomorrow.

If anyone receives, *please* let me know.


----------



## HokieKen

They're actually the opening act Jeff but I'm a fan too. I wouldn't pay the ticket price just to see them but them and Alabama together was enough to pry my wallet open ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> They re actually the opening act Jeff but I m a fan too. I wouldn t pay the ticket price just to see them but them and Alabama together was enough to pry my wallet open ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Absolutely, that will be a great show! Years ago I saw Huey Lewis (and the News) and .38 Special! .38 Special was awesome! Even had their laser light show. I went to a lot of shows back then. I even saw Kiss in 1976 when they just got hot. Saw Emerson Lake and Palmer in 1977, well, most of it. I kinda passed out on that one. ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

Well well well, got a package in the mail and I have got to say, wow! Perfect timing, perfect items, it's like someone has been reading my amazon searches.

Someone is modest but they brought their A game.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll trade you for the veggie peeler I got Gary. Seriously it's a REALLY nice peeler.


----------



## duckmilk

> Well well well, got a package in the mail and I have got to say, wow! Perfect timing, perfect items, it s like someone has been reading my amazon searches.
> 
> Someone is modest but they brought their A game.
> 
> - doubleG469


Did it come with instructions on how to finish putting it together - and sharpen?


----------



## doubleG469

> I'll trade you for the veggie peeler I got Gary. Seriously it's a REALLY nice peeler.
> 
> Did it come with instructions on how to finish putting it together - and sharpen?
> 
> - duckmilk


Uh no and no it was actually fully and nicely finished.


----------



## duckmilk

That narrows down who it didn't come from ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'll trade you for the veggie peeler I got Gary. Seriously it's a REALLY nice peeler.


Are you sure your "vegetable peeler" isn't a shank with a "blood groove," Dave? Maybe you're just holding it wrong. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nope. The a-hole said in the note it was a veggie peeler. Said he couldn't think of anything else to send in that box and figured everyone uses a veggie peeler.

You guys think I'm joking. I'm not. I even told the dude I'm not talking to him anymore. I should post my reveal early.


----------



## poospleasures

This picture from last week end.

Hello folks. Wife and I have been very busy in packing and driving to Fort Knox today. For the ones of you who are vets and may have been stationed there it is held in the officers club on Chaffe Ave. Only 12 miles away from us. We set up for our favorite craft show of the year. A few pictures now and maybe more from tomorrow when we are actually open for business. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon, that bowl looks amazing! As does the one next to it. Hope you do really well there and sell a lot! Mostly I hope you have a lot of fun. I know I did at mine. Let's see some more stuff!


----------



## HokieKen

Here ya go Jeff


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here ya go Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken. Looks like your having an awesome time. Would *love* to be there!


----------



## HokieKen

Marshall Tucker Band was a little disappointing. Either audio was bad or they're just one of those bands that don't sound good live.

Alabama absolutely rocked though! One of the best concerts I've ever seen. Even if y'all don't like country, go see them if you get a chance. Definitely won't disappoint.










No package for me today. Maybe tomorrow…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, you think since Alabama is the headline band that they may have toned Marshall Tucker down a bit?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hello swappers, good news. There is going to be four packages delivered today. (+1). ) Three I have tracking numbers for, and one went out the same day so it should arrive also. Watch your porches today! Great way to start the week end!

Hopefully the last two will go out Monday! USPS has really been on the ball with delivery's this swap. Most packages have arrived in just three days!

*Help me out* and send a message, PM, or post that you got it safe and sound! (Are you getting tired of me posting this)??? )

Should I send out "heads up" messages or would you rather have a surprise.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, you think since Alabama is the headline band that they may have toned Marshall Tucker down a bit?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I don't think so Jeff. It was actually almost an even split on time. I think MTB played for an hour and Alabama about an hour and a half. Honestly, I think Doug Gray just doesn't have a great voice live and the flute dude (flautist? don't know his name) seemed to be short of breath. The couple of songs where there was no flute and the guitarist did the lead vocals were the best ones. I'm not beating up on the band, they have an incredible catalog, just saying, maybe they're a little over the hill and there's probably a lot of post processing that takes place in their studio sets. Gotta give it to Doug Gray though, he's a cool guy and a hell of a showman!

Seriously though, Alabama was a concert I wouldn't have gone to, even though I love their music, except my wife wanted to go and take her Dad. I am so glad I went. It was incredible to see dudes that have been together since 1969 rocking like they were in their 20's. We even got an exceptional treat! Jeff Cook was on stage! He retired from touring last year after having played the previous 4 years with Parkinsons. He had to take breaks periodically but he took the lead guitar and lyrics in Merle's "Working Man's Blues" and "I'm in a Hurry and don't Know Why" and simply ROCKED the fiddle in "If You're Gonna Play in Texas (ya gotta have a fiddle in the band)". Nobody thought he would even be there.

Okay, I'll quit gushing… but seriously, WOW.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Should I send out "heads up" messages or would you rather have a surprise.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


At this point, it's either today or next Wednesday/Thursday. Just let it be a surprise for me 

I knew Todd definitely didn't have my name. Now I know for sure it's definitely Ripthorn. Or maybe Babieca. Or possibly someone else. But definitely, without a doubt one of those or another one.


----------



## PPK

I was waiting pretty patiently until now… thanks guys. Now I want to leave work right now and check my mailbox… GAAAA!


----------



## HunterDS

> I was waiting pretty patiently until now… thanks guys. Now I want to leave work right now and check my mailbox… GAAAA!
> 
> - PPK


The suspense is the worst part. I doubt yours is there waiting….or is it? It might be there or maybe it isnt. Only Jeff knows.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Jeff knows most of them, there is one I don't have a tracking number for but it went out the same day as the rest so it too should arrive! I do know where it's going though. )

By the end of the day there should only be two left to ship and two left to receive.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK, I need to clear something up that I was saying to lead up to my reveal. I keep getting IMs on this so maybe I went too far. Just trying to add some fun into the swap.

I did get a veggie peeler and if I played by the rules that were sent in my box I would only have received just a veggie peeler (and some acorns) but alas, the wife has the veggie peeler and I have the knives she received. I'll explain more in the reveal, but no worries guys, I received the best swap item out there this time and couldn't be happier.

So don't worry about me, I was taken care of just fine. No more IMs needed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually, I guess I got the second best thing in the swap. My recipient said "All bets are off and I win."


----------



## HokieKen

Whew, glad you cleared that up Dave! I was going to spend all weekend making you the chopper you've been wanting to compensate for your misfortune. Guess I can just watch football and drink beer instead )


----------



## jeffswildwood

One thing is for sure, Dave. I bet everyone is chomping at the bit to see the alleged "veggie peeler". You definitely have their curiosity up! I'll go as for to say that everyone will want one. I didn't even see a progress pic of it so I too can't wait.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My eyes hurt. I spent all morning tracking the tracking numbers and trying to update the OP and my cheat sheet. I think I'll clean my shop if a certain turning project I screwed up don't distract me. Let's just say what I was turning was to violent for the worm screw. AIRBORNE!!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well there will be a real life veggie peeler in my reveal, I wasn't joking about getting one. There just might be more than the veggie peeler.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, I could give the knives back to the wife. When should I expect my new chopper? You don't even have to put scales on it, just drill some holes before you harden it please.


----------



## HokieKen

What do you mean by "harden"? Are you supposed to do something to the aluminum before you sharpen it? I thought there was something wrong with my edge retention…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're doing it wrong Kenny. Just get you coals going in the grill again with the blower and get the aluminum up to about 1250 degrees. Should be good to go after that.


----------



## HokieKen

Whew! That's what I thought, you just had me worried for a minute.


----------



## HokieKen

> My eyes hurt. I spent all morning tracking the tracking numbers and trying to update the OP and my cheat sheet. I think I ll clean my shop if a certain turning project I screwed up don t distract me. Let s just say what I was turning was to violent for the worm screw. AIRBORNE!!!!!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I don't trust the worm screw with anything unless it's going into long grain and has the tailstock supporting the other end. I always just start between centers and turn a tenon for my chuck and hold it that way. I would recommend finding ways around using that wormscrew for anything very big or out of round. Just my $.02


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was using long grain, side turning. Your correct, I didn't use the live center, I will next time! Mistake #2, I thought I had it balanced, moved the speed up too soon. Which worked great on the prior project I did that day. Mistake #3, Not smoothing the face enough. Mistake #4, order of operation. Get it balanced then start rounding. (I was making another bowl). Good learning experience though!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

#1 - I slide the tail stock up anytime I can when I turn stuff like that. It gives A LOT of support. I don't worry about injury as much as I worry about ruining the project. Even when you use the jaws, use the tail stock. Pull it away when it's in the way but I even hollow a good portion of a bowl with the tail stock in place.

#2 - doesn't have to be as balanced if the tail stock is slid up holding it.

#3 - Flatter the better

#4 - Trim off the fat best you can and it will balance itself. I've gone through the tedious process of turning at 250 rpm to get a log rounded.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> #1 - I slide the tail stock up anytime I can when I turn stuff like that. It gives A LOT of support. I don t worry about injury as much as I worry about ruining the project. Even when you use the jaws, use the tail stock. Pull it away when it s in the way but I even hollow a good portion of a bowl with the tail stock in place.
> 
> #2 - doesn t have to be as balanced if the tail stock is slid up holding it.
> 
> #3 - Flatter the better
> 
> #4 - Trim off the fat best you can and it will balance itself. I ve gone through the tedious process of turning at 250 rpm to get a log rounded.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks Dave. Rookie mistakes I guess. Like and learn. I like the tip leave the live center in place even when hollowing. I wondered if that would work.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like some fellas are having happy evenings based on the Rs popping up in the OP. I know I am )


----------



## PPK

Wifey just texted me and said that I got a package from a _ person in _ !!!! 
(Can't give away who it's from). I think you can count me as received, Jeff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Awesome guys, I think I got everything updated in the OP. Give a check on your name and let me know if there is an error. Two *R*'s next to jeffswildwood! I got an extra surprise today! More at the reveal! I hope everyone is happy so far. Two more to send, two to receive. I'm looking for Monday.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I bet I can guess who Rich and Bill have.


----------



## duckmilk

Me, I wish


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You might still be able to sign up Duck. It's Jeffs call though.

Jeff, just give him my name.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You might still be able to sign up Duck. It's Jeffs call though.
> 
> Jeff, just give him my name.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I bet Duck could get a restored cleaver  in the mail by Monday and Lazyman could whip something up as well!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So don t worry about me, I was taken care of just fine. No more IMs needed.


So you're saying I don't need to send you a dustpan? Whew! That's a relief!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Let me rephrase this I guess

Everyone I got screwed on this swap. My sender sucks so it's time to scramble to get a package out to me. At least half of you need to do this. Some should send two. Jeff has the address.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Everyone I got screwed on this swap. My sender sucks so it's time to scramble to get a package out to me. At least half of you need to do this. Some should send two. Jeff has the address.


Excellent. I'll have as much 2×4 as will fit in a small priority mail box on its way to you in the morning. "Some assembly required." Hope you don't mind that it was used to form up my new concrete driveway first. That stuff should scrape right off.

;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I made seven mini dough rollers, sold five and gave her one free. With the last one I'll put a blade from my box cutter in the handle. One bulky marking knife!


----------



## Babieca

I came home from work to find a package waiting for me, and I couldn't be happier. Not only is it beautiful, but it's something that I've had on my list to make/acquire for a while now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I came home from work to find a package waiting for me, and I couldn t be happier. Not only is it beautiful, but it s something that I ve had on my list to make/acquire for a while now.
> 
> - Babieca


Awesome buddy!


----------



## jeffswildwood

hey knife swappers, question for the day. Are these forging tools. They are very old. I got them when I found someone throwing them away. I couldn't let that happen!


----------



## DavePolaschek

The one on the right looks like a fencing tool I used as a kid. Pound staples, pull staples, stretch barbed wire with it.

The other two may be for forging.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had a feeling that's what it was for. It's old and looks useful, maybe also for forging as well as fencing?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I can remember 3rd one as a fence puller …I think LOL :<))
cant beat the price FREE


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure the 2 on the left are blacksmith tongs Jeff. Nice score! Now just find someone throwing away a forge and an anvil and you'll be set!


----------



## Lazyman

1 on the right is definitely a fencing plier. Claw for prying up staples, hammer for whacking them home, gripper with claw to pull up staples or stretch wire . The little notch on the left side of pivot will cut wire. A must have tool for farmers and ranchers.

I'd call the middle and left ones nippers. They are used for nipping off the heads of nails for example. I think the farriers use them for shoeing horses and trimming hooves.


----------



## duckmilk

> I bet Duck could get a restored cleaver  in the mail by Monday and Lazyman could whip something up as well!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Not exactly, I could get a cleaver in the mail to someone, but it would be in the exact same condition it was when I received it 



> 1 on the right is definitely a fencing plier. Claw for prying up staples, hammer for whacking them home, gripper with claw to pull up staples or stretch wire . The little notch on the left side of pivot will cut wire. A must have tool for farmers and ranchers.
> 
> I d call the middle and left ones nippers. They are used for nipping off the heads of nails for example. I think the farriers use them for shoeing horses and trimming hooves.
> 
> - Lazyman


Lazyman got that right. The middle one definitely looks like a hoof nipper, the one on the left I believe is also. Fencing pliers on the right.
One Christmas (many years ago), my brother and I each got a pair of fencing pliers from my dad. "Gee - um - Thanks?" 
They are kind of a multitool for building and repairing wire fence. Still have mine.


----------



## duckmilk

Why is there a small blocked x in my post? I didn't add any picture there.
Edit: got it corrected.


----------



## PPK

Got my knife!!! I'm not braggin' or anything, but I think I got the best knife. Yep. For sure. Doesn't matter what anybody else got. Dang, that made my day. I keep getting it out to look at…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Got my knife!!! I m not braggin or anything, but I think I got the best knife. Yep. For sure. Doesn t matter what anybody else got. Dang, that made my day. I keep getting it out to look at…
> 
> - PPK


Good deal buddy!


----------



## DavePolaschek

So we're down to just two to ship and two to receive at this point, right? Getting close!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So we re down to just two to ship and two to receive at this point, right? Getting close!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


We sure are buddy, start counting the days for Friday! You do know after the reveal I pass the reins over to you right?

I think reveal will begin *12:01 AM EST* on the *10th*. You west coasters will get a jump on the rest of us but we will have some knife candy to see when we wake up to post ours! It's going to be some beautiful stuff! Can't wait!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You do know after the reveal I pass the reins over to you right?


Yep. I figure I'll start a new thread next Thursday. Discuss what we want in the poll, and try and put up the poll around turkey day. Get the actual swap started in late February. I figure Kenny and Dave can help amuse us with nonsense through January and February. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well… we can definitely post nonsense. Not sure how amusing it will be but we'll do our best ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You do know after the reveal I pass the reins over to you right?
> 
> Yep. I figure I ll start a new thread next Thursday. Discuss what we want in the poll, and try and put up the poll around turkey day. Get the actual swap started in late February. I figure Kenny and Dave can help amuse us with nonsense through January and February. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I bet we will still be talking about the knives we received until December!


----------



## poospleasures

You fellows are wrong, I received the best knife.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all are all wrong. I got the best knife.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nope, it was me. I got the best knife.


----------



## doubleDD

The best knife is here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I received better than I sent, so I'm happy. Heck, no assembly required, even!

;-)


----------



## doubleDD

Mine did have a little assembly required but there was a easy to follow instruction sheet included with it.
Step 1 to 147. Only took 4 days to assembly it.


----------



## Lazyman

The knife I got sucks. Basically nothing too it. Oh wait…

BTW, too late for the swap, but my local Woodcraft (Dallas/Plano TX store) just sent me an email for their weekly in-store specials and there are 3 knife kits reduced to $10 each. They look like pretty nice blades.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Mine did have a little assembly required but there was a easy to follow instruction sheet included with it.
> Step 1 to 147. Only took 4 days to assembly it.


Step 1: Mine some iron ore…

If it only took you four days, you're pretty quick!


----------



## jeffswildwood

The one I got, great, the one I sent, "some sharpening required". I still suck at sharpening.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Which knives Nathan. Woodcraft had that special on a few pretty nice knives last year sometime. Definitely worth looking into. I bought 6 knives and a couple were $36 full price I got for $10.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, since we are all waiting for the reveal and the last two delivery's, let's do this. I know everyone just received their new favorite knife but we all have our "go to" knife. The one that is just, "the knife"! Let's see a picture of it and hear a little about it. Here's mine.










The lock back is the one that was my utility knife while in Iraq. I bought it back about 1985 when I worked in a factory to open boxes. After I returned I had it restored, sharpened and engraved at Smoky mountain knife works in Tenn. It's now retired. The other is my regular pocket knife now. A three blade. Can you tell I'm an "old timer" fan?


----------



## doubleDD

> Mine did have a little assembly required but there was a easy to follow instruction sheet included with it.
> Step 1 to 147. Only took 4 days to assembly it.
> 
> Step 1: Mine some iron ore…
> 
> If it only took you four days, you re pretty quick!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Actually that was step 2. Step 1 was, it would be a good idea to go and purchase some miner's clothing and a miner's hat. You'll be going in deep.


----------



## Lazyman

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/drop-point-hunters-knife-kit
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/spear-point-knife-kit
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/tanto-style-knife-kit

They are in-store specials only. Not sure if this just at local store's discretion or all stores offer the same in-store specials. I suspect it's local only. They also have ambrosia maple on sale for $3.99/bf.


----------



## doubleG469

Awesome, can't wait to see the reveals!

Now back to me, working on a gate project









and building it with Ipe (wanted to route out rabbits) but damn if I didn't run into a weird problem. I have never had a wood loosen the bit ever time I tried to make a pass. I finally gave up and did it with the table saw, not as clean but oh well.

So question for you fellas, see the arch up top? Any tricks to pulling that off? Boards I have to work with are 1×6". I'd like to have one continuous but I don't see how.

Thanks for your ideas in advance.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's the one that's always with me. Of rather, one of three. Got one with the truck keys, and one for each of the two motorcycles. They're from Quiet Carry, and are titanium body with an AUS8 blade.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here s the one that s always with me. Of rather, one of three. Got one with the truck keys, and one for each of the two motorcycles. They re from Quiet Carry, and are titanium body with an AUS8 blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Pretty nice Dave. I see why you like it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, that may call for a dremel. Slow but may get the job done.


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary, that may call for a dremel. Slow but may get the job done.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


The dremel was used for shaping on the outside of the panel, the steel warped when the guys welded right at the weld. did some shaping and I will have to caulk inside to hide the light coming through. Oh and a dremel isn't doing anything but polishing this stuff. It's my first time working with Ipe and damn.


----------



## Lazyman

Gary, So how wide is the gate and what is the height of the arch (height from a line between the sides of the gate)?

(Edit: might need to create a separate forum posting to avoid cluttering this thread)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> (Edit: might need to create a separate forum posting to avoid cluttering this thread)
> 
> - Lazyman


You may get more responses that way also. IMO


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my "everyday" knife:










I like the blade shape and love the spring-assisted opening. It takes a good edge and holds it long enough to suit me. I've gone through many pocket knives in my life but so far I've carried this one longer than any other (6 years now I think…) and so far haven't found any reason to look for a new one.

Jeff, I have that same Old Timer 3-blade folder. Nice little knife


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice knife there Ken. I like it! Sometimes a certain knife just becomes "the one".


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's not my favorite knife but as they say, it's the one you have on you that counts. So this is usually what gets me through the day.


----------



## Babieca

While the knife on it isn't anything special, my "go to knife" for the past twenty five years has been a Leatherman. There's pretty much always one in my glove box and another in my bag or pocket. Over the years I've lost one and donated one to the Canadian Air Transport Security Authority, but I keep coming back to it.


----------



## doubleG469

> (Edit: might need to create a separate forum posting to avoid cluttering this thread)
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> You may get more responses that way also. IMO
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Oh I am sure both of you are correct, I was just helping fill time and space until the reveals. I will figure it out, I just knew we have some seasoned and informative WW on this thread.

OH and 4.5"


----------



## HokieKen

> While the knife on it isn t anything special, my "go to knife" for the past twenty five years has been a Leatherman. There s pretty much always one in my glove box and another in my bag or pocket. Over the years I ve lost one and donated one to the Canadian Air Transport Security Authority, but I keep coming back to it.
> 
> - Babieca


I have a couple of those too. Handy little guys for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I had a leatherman way back when. Then I grabbed the Gerber version of that. I liked it much better because the handle part is reverse of the leatherman one. So if you are using pliers, it's flat around your hand instead of feeling all of the pull out stuff against your hand. Not sure if that made sense. Both are exceptional, I just prefer the Gerber one. I have several of those laying about in handy places too.


----------



## HokieKen

> I had a leatherman way back when. Then I grabbed the Gerber version of that. I liked it much better because the handle part is reverse of the leatherman one. So if you are using pliers, it s flat around your hand instead of feeling all of the pull out stuff against your hand. Not sure if that made sense. Both are exceptional, I just prefer the Gerber one. I have several of those laying about in handy places too.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I actually have 2 gerber ones. One is strictly for fishing. You "flick" it and needlenoses slide out the end. One-handed operation. Bad-ass. Carbide cutters in the pliers too for cutting hooks. The one I keep in my truck is a compact gerber one too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It's not my favorite knife but as they say, it's the one you have on you that counts. So this is usually what gets me through the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Nice Dave! I couldn't help but notice the key fob. Did you do that one! Looks nice.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have a gerber in my truck. When I was in Iraq they passed those out like candy. Many guys were going to leave them behind and I gathered up several. Almost all have been gave away now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I forgot the leatherman pliers don't flick like the Gerber. Another advantage. It's been a long time since I've had the leatherman. I forgot about the bennies on the gerber. Definitely great tools.

Thanks Jeff, that's some beat up ironwood on the key ring. It used to be shiny and nice a long time ago.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, I finally figured how to get that last turn blank to work. Plate, four screws and live center. I turned out to be my most beautiful turning as I thought it would:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Without a pic Jeff, that turning didn't really happen.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, I finally figured how to get that last turn blank to work. Plate, four screws and live center. It turned out to be my most beautiful turning as I thought it would:










*Right up until I had a snag. DAMN!! :-(((*










I was told there would be days like this!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I glitched on the post even.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's the carry knife if I'm going to explicitly carry a knife. Used to have one of these in my pocket at all times, but with my sciatica, it causes me to sit funny.










Anyway, CRKT Apache. 3-7/8" ATS-34 blade. No longer made, but I have five stockpiled.


----------



## Lazyman

> Well, I finally figured how to get that last turn blank to work. Plate, four screws and live center. It turned out to be my most beautiful turning as I thought it would:
> 
> *Right up until I had a snag. DAMN!! :-(((*
> 
> I was told there would be days like this!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Can't tell you how many times that has happened to me, usually when I am saying to myself "just fix this one little spot and start sanding and finishing". Turned a nice redwood bowl into a funnel just last week.

If it didn't hit you in the face, consider it a good day.


----------



## HokieKen

I need to change the belt on my sander. Y'all hold my beer and watch.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Doing it the easy way I see.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If it didn t hit you in the face, consider it a good day.
> 
> - Lazyman


Good point there buddy!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I need to change the belt on my sander. Y all hold my beer and watch.
> 
> - HokieKen


That don't look like much fun. Too many moving parts!


----------



## duckmilk

Here are my 2 knives, both are Schrade.










The top one was my dad's that I remember him using from the time I was a little boy. The main blade has been sharpened so many times that it is looking more like a toothpick now. I carried it for years, but took it out of my pocket a couple of years ago when I was going to be flying somewhere. Just never put it back.
The bottom one has the Copenhagen logo on it and is what I carry now.

I also have a Leatherman that I carry every day on my belt. I went to Germany to see my brother when he got back there from the first gulf war and he gave it to me there. He was an Apache pilot.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Duck is another Schrade fan like me. Having your Dad's knife is awesome! It does look like it has been sharpened many times! I would have put it away also, from fear of losing it! That Copenhagen knife is also really nice. Looks rare. Are the ends round? Your brother is an Apache pilot, how cool is that!


----------



## doubleG469

> Well, I finally figured how to get that last turn blank to work. Plate, four screws and live center. It turned out to be my most beautiful turning as I thought it would:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Right up until I had a snag. DAMN!! :-(((*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told there would be days like this!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Ok so now take a 1×4 piece of Walnut, cut straight lines into the bowl and glue her back up. Make a bowl with a racing stripe!

Can't wait to see the repair.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ok so now take a 1×4 piece of Walnut, cut straight lines into the bowl and glue her back up. Make a bowl with a racing stripe!
> 
> Can t wait to see the repair.
> 
> - doubleG469


Dave, the broke off piece was too damaged and small to that type of recovery. I did attempt a repair though. I cut across the bowl removing the bad spot, cut a piece of 1/4 walnut to fit and glued it on the side. I'm going to shape it today. It's now a bowl with one flat side. May be interesting but at least it's not in the fire. If nothing else it will find a home in my shop.

If you look at the second picture you can see a piece of walnut scrap marked and a circle drawn. My next try on the lathe. I'm going to try layering walnut cherry maple and whatever else I can find in the scrap bin and turn it.


----------



## HokieKen

Great minds think alike Jeff! I was going to suggest you slice it off flat and mount it on a wall and use it to hold "stuff"


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Great minds think alike Jeff! I was going to suggest you slice it off flat and mount it on a wall and use it to hold "stuff"
> 
> - HokieKen


I may even cut a lid or some kind and attach hindges


----------



## DavePolaschek

This morning I started prototyping a blade-guard / storage box for one of my hook knives.










The basic idea is to have something to protect me from the blade (and vice-versa) when I'm not using it. This quick prototype was pine, but I'll probably use a scrap of oak or something for the real one.

Anyway, I'm a little stumped on the hinge and latch. I was going to use a brass-insert and a thumbscrew, but I need to leave a *lot* more material if I'm going to do that or I risk splitting the box. Same sort of thing for a wood-screw. Maybe a dowel with a cap on it would be a good hinge? What do folks think?

And then the latch - I was just going to use a dowel through the hole to hold things shut. Any better ideas? I'm looking for something quick to put together. It doesn't need to be bomb-proof, just good enough to hold the cover shut through the normal jostling tools are subjected to.

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hey guys. Just want to apologize for seemingly holding up the works on the swap reveal. I initially intended on being here in the new digs for two, maybe three weeks to get things in order before the move, but that has stretched into five and going on six weeks. I left my swap item in NYC, thinking I'd be back well before the ship date arrived. Unfortunately that wasn't the case.

There are some issues here in Pittsburgh that I need to address before the weather finally arrives. Issues that could only be known by being here and and witnessing them first hand. Yeah, there's some roof flashing around the chimney that needs to be replaced. Though it's rained here on and off since my arrival, the leak didn't exhibit itself until there was some driving rain over the last few days. I feel fortunate I did stay longer to see this occur so that it wasn't an issue while I was away or further into the colder months. Today this will be resolved.

My plan is to head back to NY this coming weekend and to get my package in the mail first thing Monday morning. Since it will be a smallish, lightweight parcel, it will be shipped the most expedient method available. Hopefully that is overnight if the cost isn't crazy. I have been informed the package shipped to me is waiting for me back in NY. I'll hold off on opening and revealing until my recipient has received and had the opportunity to post.

I look forward to seeing the fruits of everyone's labor. This was a fun swap and wish I could have contributed more to the thread. Now off to pick up supplies lol


----------



## HokieKen

Good to see ya Bill! Hope all's going as well as can be expected ;-) Moving is always a massive PITA but when it's over, you'll be awful glad I'm sure!

Of course you know the rule is that if you're 10+ days late shipping you have to sing a song and dance a jig while wearing high heels and post it on youtube for everyone to see.


----------



## jeffswildwood

With only one not shipped yet were still going to reveal friday. There will just have to be a catch up. Kens idea is mild compared to what I have in mind!  Anyways, that will give us two more reveals to see after we have seen the rest.


----------



## duckmilk

Jeff, the knife ends are "rounded" sort of, just not as much as the other one.

"And then the latch - I was just going to use a dowel through the hole to hold things shut. Any better ideas? I'm looking for something quick to put together. It doesn't need to be bomb-proof, just good enough to hold the cover shut through the normal jostling tools are subjected to." Dave, how about a magnet for the latch? Insert a small magnet in the base and attach a piece of metal to the underside of the lid. For the hinge. let it swivel off to the side like the prototype appears to be doing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, how about a magnet for the latch?


F'in magnets! How do they work!? Why didn't I think of that?!

Thanks, Duck. I've got some 1/4" round by 1/8" thick rare earth magnets stuck to something or other in the shop that would be perfect for the job. Unless they're too strong.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I couldn't just let that broken bowl go to waist so I did some "repair". Here's the before picture:










Here's after gluing a bit of walnut and some creative dremel and sanding work:



















A little better. At least it's not firewood.


----------



## poospleasures

Good looking fix. I do not throw away anything.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Jeff!

I've been busy getting my site ready and just waxed these up which is close to the last thing to do before I launch the new site.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

now glue other part on it and tell every1 it is a divider supposed to be there :<))
i simply have to see that video of bill in high heels :<))
Friday morning REVEAL LOL :<))


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, those really look fantastic. Wish I had a set. I made one but it doesn't work very well.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice fix Jeff! I like it 

Them is some kind of sexy Dave! When you think the site will be live?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Good job Jeff!
> 
> I've been busy getting my site ready and just waxed these up which is close to the last thing to do before I launch the new site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Awesomeness! Be sure to tell us how to find your site!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Allen and Kenny. I just photographed those the best I have the means for at the moment and will load them into inventory. I need to proof read and tiddy up a couple blog posts for launch and setup a coupon/sale for everyone to use at launch if they want to be some of the first customers.

So maybe Thursday or Friday? I'm in from the shop now and will be in front of the laptop most of the night. Good thing there isn't a Forged in Fire on to distract me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen, if Doug was in my shop and tested these turning tools he would say "these will cut". Sorry yours didn't work out. I hand ground many sets at this point and it can be tricky to get them flat and working right. The sets I have now have been machined to fit the cutters perfectly. So working, isn't a problem.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Jeff, I'll throw the site in my signature line when it's live. You all will know.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Like this?*



> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Exactly!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I get the first set for free right for testimonial LMAO :<))
SERIOUSLY they are a VERY NICE SET of tools


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're late to the game Tony. I have a handful of guys, a couple on this forum, who run sets of these they didn't pay for. Testers really, but they have turned into testimonials because they use them often from what I understand. Plus my own set I use, even to make these sets. I might be biased though.


----------



## doubleG469

> You re late to the game Tony. I have a handful of guys, a couple on this forum, who run sets of these they didn t pay for. Testers really, but they have turned into testimonials because they use them often from what I understand. Plus my own set I use, even to make these sets. I might be biased though.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Wait a cotton picking minute!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Were down to just *two days* until reveal day! I set the time at *12:01 am EST* Friday the 10th. That means those of you in other time zones can begin posting late Thursday night! Central time at 11:01 pm, Mountain time at 10:01 pm and pacific time at 09:01 pm! Those of us in the east will wake up to some awesome knife reveals and post ours so when you westerners wake up there will be plenty for you to see. Being on a Friday there will probably be postings going on all week end and with the late arrivals, on into next week!

When your recipient has posted his reveal, feel free to post your project in the project page! I foresee many knives in the top three coming up! Remember use the tag "*2017 knife swap*".


----------



## doubleG469

> Remember use the tag "*2017 knife swap*".
> 
> - jeffswildwood


are we posting out reveals here?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Remember use the tag "*2017 knife swap*".
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> are we posting out reveals here?
> 
> - doubleG469


*Yes*, post what you *received* and who it was from *here*. When your *recipient* posts what *you* sent *him* here, then you can post yours on the project page! use the tag on your project post so we can find them easy all in one place.


----------



## HokieKen

> You re late to the game Tony. I have a handful of guys, a couple on this forum, who run sets of these they didn t pay for. Testers really, but they have turned into testimonials because they use them often from what I understand. Plus my own set I use, even to make these sets. I might be biased though.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Wait a cotton picking minute!
> 
> - doubleG469


Don't get your panties in a wad Gary ;-) He's talking about me and his FIL. I saw the set he made for his FIL for Father's Day and raved over them. He had my name for the surprise swap so he made me a set. Of course, at the time I don't think he was thinking he'd be selling them one day. But, if somebody stole my set tomorrow, I'd order another set in a heartbeat. I use those things A LOT!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well just to drive Duck crazy, there is definitely one more guy on this forum who has a set they received from me. He might even be on this thread. I can't remember. Gary bought a set so I'm not talking about him…someone else…..that should keep you quackin' duck.


----------



## duckmilk

Putty?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Putty? Like silly putty?


----------



## duckmilk

He's a little silly at times, but I just texted him and he said it was not him. Putty is who helped (did most of it) me make the beer koozies.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

LOL, I don't know Putty so I it definitely wasn't him. Glad he agrees!


----------



## putty

Since my name was mentioned, I should get a free set


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Duck, buy Putty a set so he can get one for free.


----------



## HokieKen

Go ahead and get yourself a set too Duck. You deserve it.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, I don't have a lathe, I used Putty's that one time, but, it *was* fun


----------



## GR8HUNTER

don't forget me duck :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I only made a few sets this round. Sounds like Ducks buying all three.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a 10% off coupon this month Duck so that should help. Free shipping too!


----------



## HokieKen

So if you buy all 3 sets you get 30% off and a $50 credit for shipping Duck. I think…. Better check my math ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Haha, I don t have a lathe, I used Putty s that one time, but, it *was* fun
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, I have found that the lathe is a wood workers crack, highly addictive!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I go through moods where I turn a lot then nothing for years of course I NEVER did get a chuck yet the one I have is very stupid don't even know why they made this kind :<((


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I go through moods where I turn a lot then nothing for years of course I NEVER did get a chuck yet the one I have is very stupid don t even know why they made this kind :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I sprang for the Nova G3 set. Turned out to be awesome. I still need to try the other attachments like the cole jaws. I think it would have saved my bowl.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> So if you buy all 3 sets you get 30% off and a $50 credit for shipping Duck. I think…. Better check my math ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Let's not have an engineer do math. Education isn't what it used to be.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes that Nova G3 set is very nice :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I personally couldn't think of my shop not having a lathe. Talk about a stress relief.


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto. There are very few projects that make it through my shop completely untouched by the lathe.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I still don't have a permanent spot for mine yet. Small shop. I have a place picked out but I need to make a way to contain the shavings. I'm going to try shower curtains. When I use it now, I have to carry it to the picnic table, run the cord, bring out the tools before I chainsaw and split the wood, shave off the bad, mount the stock. I get a work out before I even start. But it is all worth it for the "lathe fix"! )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I used to have a good spot but now that I added a bed extension to make these lathe tools it's in the way a little. I don't have anywhere else to put it at the moment though so it's staying where it is.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my next knife build in the early stages. I got some sweet, sexy scales in the mail today from some lady named Kelley who has a Craft site. They gonna look purrrrrrdeeeeee on this camp knife I'm making for a Christmas gift )


----------



## HokieKen

Hard to see scales in that pic


----------



## wormil

Them's nice scales but what's up with the knife blank? Looks like the tip is broken off.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny, I can't wait to see them on the chopper/camp knife/tanto wanna be….I can't wait to see all of the new sets of scales I sent you on some knives. That knife is going to be a killer gift, it'll look tough too with those colors.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Rick. Did that on purpose. I think the tanto-style chisel tip will be handy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

DUDE!!! I just thought of something Kenny and it'll save you tons of time and effort.

Those scales are so tough looking, you don't even have to harden the blade when you're done. POW! Mind blown right?


----------



## HokieKen

Good idea! They look so "sharp" I can probably get by without grinding in a bevel too!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm good Kenny but not that good.


----------



## doubleDD

With scales that cool, who needs a blade? Exceptionally nice.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very neat indeed :<))


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ken, that blanks looks good, reminds me a little of the CRKT razel family.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks guys, I know Kenny owns them now but I'll still take the credit for his wise decision to get those.


----------



## wormil

> LOL Rick. Did that on purpose. I think the tanto-style chisel tip will be handy.
> 
> - HokieKen


Gotcha, figured it was something like that.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Well, just finishing up some Christmas decorations









And I figured as I'm not actually in the swap, I'd post a picture of my none swap items to get people in the mood for tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. Dave's scales really are bad-ass. He made me work my ass off in exchange for a few sets of scales! He made it easy for y'all though. He just launched his site!

www.kelleycrafts.com

AND for the month of November, use code USAVET for 10% off and he's donating another 10% to the Wounded Warrior Project for the rest of the month in honor of Vetran's Day. Y'all pop over and check out all the cool ass scales he's made )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congrats on launching the site, Dave. I'm a little disappointed you're not wearing your fez in the photos, though. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, that blanks looks good, reminds me a little of the CRKT razel family.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I hadn't seen those Yeti but they are very similar to what I'm going for. I didn't want the chisel tip completely squared off like that. I wanted a little bit of a tip and I think a slight angle looks a little better but it's close enough to square you could hammer on the butt of the knife to split out kindling or something in a pinch. I think it's got enough of an angle you could still use the end to "unzip" a deer's belly in a pinch too though.










I wonder if I should get ambitious and file in serrations on the spine like the CRKT to give it some functionality as a saw too? I kind of like the idea for this knife now that I think about it. That would kind of get rid of the "deer zipping" since the serrations would likely open the stomach but, I doubt it would ever be used to dress a deer anyway… too big a knife to be a skinner. What do y'all think?

*MikeB*, did you cast the scales for that one at the bottom? I like the green color. I think Jeff has a collection of those types of "knives" ) Seriously though, did you make the other 2? If so, shame on you for not entering the swap!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, This place woke after I went to bed. *Ken*, that is going to be a really nice knife. Between the blade and scales it's going to be really original. *Mike*, did you you paint those pictures on your ornaments? Nice art work. Your knife set looks really nice. I do wish you were in the swap and those blades were being revealed by one of us. The green toothbrush, well, I saw way too many of them "on the job". *Dave*, you are the *MAN*! Just launching your site and a promo code of USAVET for 10% off and 10% donated to Wounded Warrior project. What can I say. As a vet myself, I really do think that you believe in us. *Salute to you Sir*! I'll close with this. A pic of me in the badlands.


----------



## MikeB_UK

*Kenny*
I thought everyone needed to make a glitter encrusted prison shank, did I read the rules wrong? 
Yeah those others were mine, had to disallow myself from the swap after seeing how expensive postage was going to be to/from the UK.

*Jeff*
Yes, hand painted, by the missus, not me, I just lopped a branch up and varnished them.


----------



## HokieKen

*MikeB* HAHAHAHA! I didn't even notice the glitter until now )) You definitely need to get in the next swap. Anyone who will put that much effort into a joke is our kind of dude ;-)

*Jeff* You look like a total badass in that picture! Thanks for your service buddy.

Is it just me or does Jeff look like Sean Penn in that picture?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow. Or maybe in my "work uniform" LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Now that's funny Jeff!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Congrats on launching the site, Dave. I m a little disappointed you re not wearing your fez in the photos, though. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave, I retired the fez. Wife went out and surprised me with these to wear now. 









Mike I wish you would have been in this one. That's awesome. Nice work on the knives too!

Jeff, I'm not the guy you should be thanking that's for sure.

REVEALS START TONIGHT AT 10PM!!! In Arizona. WooWho!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ken, that's the big boy razel. I can see where more of a tanto might be preferable, especially since that's closer to the blank profile. This is my smaller folding razel, I was hoping it would make a good EDC but the scales are a little too thick to fit comfortably in my pocket, that and Kershaw's speedsafe knifes totally ruined me.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...and Kershaw s speedsafe knifes totally ruined me.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Ditto! My EDC is a Ken Onion Scallion and it's primarily because of the speedsafe.


----------



## HokieKen

To be clear, the blank I have is a blank that I made. So, if I wanted to modify the design, I can do so at will. I haven't ground any bevels in or hardened the steel yet so if you have any suggestions that may persuade me to change my design, by all means throw 'em out!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I personally like that shape. I think when the bevels get out on it's going to look awesome. My vote is to keep it.


----------



## HokieKen

Everybody has reveal pics ready for tomorrow I hope? I have to work so y'all better feed me tool porn all day!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Everybody has reveal pics ready for tomorrow I hope? I have to work so y all better feed me tool porn all day!
> 
> - HokieKen


The feeding is about to begin!


----------



## ToddJB

I hope my package shows up by tonight so I have something to reveal.


----------



## bobasaurus

I hope I get mine on time, I think it will be close. Here is a small cross pein forging hammer I've been working on. It's actually a 16-layer pattern-welded billet, though without anything fancy done to it since the steel is so impossibly difficult to move when this thick. The eye is completely hot punched/drifted, no drilling or machining. It was a bear to make.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I hope I get mine on time, I think it will be close. Here is a small cross pein forging hammer I ve been working on. It s actually a 16-layer pattern-welded billet, though without anything fancy done to it since the steel is so impossibly difficult to move when this thick. The eye is completely hot punched/drifted, no drilling or machining. It was a bear to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bobasaurus


My gosh that is awesome. Dave P mentioned a mallet swap, getting in practice? I bet that was a tough one to make!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well guys, my fellow knife swappers, the time is almost upon us. The big reveal. This also marks the end of my turn as moderator. I want to say thanks to everyone that took part in this swap before things get busy. I appreciate it and hope everyone had some fun. I know I had a blast being the moderator. We're all wood workers but it seems everyone challenged themselves to step up and start working the metal. I had a feeling this would be a good swap subject and indeed it was. I think we have all learned a new skill. I see many have caught the knife bug and are doing more builds. I know I did after my first knife build. I'm grateful for everyone keeping in touch and letting me know how they are doing. I hope I didn't bug anyone too badly with all the E-mails and messages. I was just trying to keep in touch. I appreciate everyone who kept the forum going and keeping a good sense of humor. That's also part of the fun of a swap. To all the new swappers, I'm glad to have had you here and hope you come back for more. From what I saw in the progress pics, you guys really stepped up! Anyways, I just want to say thanks to everyone for taking part and for all the help and cooperation. I appreciate it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gosh that's pretty, Allen. I'm tempted to fire up a hammer swap right away and somehow make sure you get my name. ;-)

I started a thread to discuss what we're going to swap for the next one. I figured I'd get it in place now so people can see it when they're saying ooh and ahhh over all the swell knives we'll be showing off soon.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And Jeff, thanks in advance for running this circus! It all have gone pretty smoothly. Nice work!


----------



## HokieKen

Allen, hats off man! That is the coolest hammer I've seen!

Jeff, well done buddy. Thanks for herding us cats! It's been a blast and I've definitely picked up some new skills and a new addiction.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Allen, hats off man! That is the coolest hammer I ve seen!
> 
> Jeff, well done buddy. Thanks for herding us cats! It s been a blast and I ve definitely picked up some new skills and a new addiction.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken! It's been fun!


----------



## bobasaurus

Oh man, came home to find my swap item waiting for me. It's a beauty, looking forward to posting it for the reveal.

Thanks for the comments, knife brothers.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen that hammer is awesome! Seriously….oh, I have a forge on the Christmas list. Just sayin! A small one, bigger than a coffee can forge but still small 10" long inside.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just wrapped up packing and shipping my first orders for the site. Was a good day. Now to write up my reveal. 30 minutes until reveal time folks!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got a pretty box from doubleDD.










Inside it was a knife.










It's a pretty one, with handle and a matching sheath made from some maple burl.










As a bonus, there was a wooden bullet. Silver bullets are for werewolves; what are wooden bullets for?










Thanks, doubleDD!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well damn Dave's!!!! That is awesome! Seriously the stakes are super high on this one. I totally underestimated all of you. Except one A-hole…..

Kenny sent me this:









And you guys thought I was joking.


----------



## ToddJB

I won this swap. I am the swelling recipient of two amaze-balls kitchen knives - a chef's knife and a pearing knife. Tool steel, clad with bike chain, wrapped with red heart. The fit and the feel and the aesthetics and the performance of these knives are the execution of a professional. Allen is a badass. And his knifes have a prominent and permanent spot in my kitchen.

Thanks Allen!

Also the kids freaking love all the origami!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Todd!! Excellent job Allen! Seriously fantastic!


----------



## doubleDD

Glad you liked it Dave. Being my first knife build I had too many different ideas going through my head but I kept coming back to this one. Oh and the bullet, that's in case the knife doesn't work.

That has to be the fanciest peeler I ever saw. Have you tried it yet?

A knife from a chain, that has to be a first.They're all great looking.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I tried it on a watermelon I picked out of my wife's garden and broke the ceramic on it. I think I was taking to big of cuts though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Glad you liked it Dave.


You done good, Dave. Sharpening that curvy bit was a bit of a challenge, but I've got it shaving-sharp the whole length of the edge. Just took a little time on the stones.

Excellent work, Allen!

And damn, Kenny, that's one fine-looking vegetable peeler!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can't get over the pattern on the chef knife. The bike chain turned out excellent Allen! That's amazing!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Oh and the bullet, that's in case the knife doesn't work.


And here I was thinking that if a silver bullet was for the Lone Ranger, the wooden bullet was for a blockhead. ;-|


----------



## doubleDD

Jeff picked my name and made me a happy camper. Here are the seven goals he achieved.





































I am overwhelmed by his talent. Besides the knives, the work he did with leather to personalized the box is outstanding. And he said he hasn't done any leather work since 1972. I think he's a ringer. 
Thanks Jeff. I already used the marking knife and the restored knife. Still showing off the boxed one. Haha.


----------



## doubleDD

Dave, you can put some glitter inside the bullet and carry it around with you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Holy S guys…..I totally failed on this swap. WOW! Jeff That box is AMAZING! Dave what's the story on the brown holstered knife? You don't have a good pic of that, I also want to see the inside of the box!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow Dave! You really scored! Excellent work, Jeff!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK, so I guess I'll tell the story. If you haven't grabbed your coffee yet this morning, do that, then come back.

Hustle with that cup! I'm waiting.

A long time ago….In a galaxy far far away. Kenny received a swap gift. Like a super duper his sender went way above and beyond and probably shouldn't have kind of a swap gift. There was a small catch though. There was a game involved which spawned the glitter talk, Arizona polish, and even the Thor hammer that still gets talked about. There were insults about engineers being monkeys and things like that. I think it took him two beers just to finish the game and get through the package. He was hooked up but I made fun of him the whole time. It was a blast, he had a blast, I don't think there was anywhere I wish I was that day than sitting there watching him open it. Fast forward to today, in this galaxy.

I received a box. I didn't keep it for pics at the time because I honestly didn't know it was my swap item. I was expecting a box from Kenny that day with a couple of items in it he and I discussed (some tools and acorns.yeah acorns)… So I opened it without any preconception. Inside were the items we discussed, then two small flat rate boxes numbered "Box 1" and "Box 2", Sorry I forgot to take pics of these.

His letter said to open the expected items, one being the nuts and read page two….










Then he told me to grab my wife.










He said "Let your wife choose her box. Ladies choice!" "Your wife just determined the kind of day you're having and whether or not you're still speaking to me" Sorry for quoting so much but he's an engineer, he writes like a monkey. It's hard to read.

She picked box two which left me with box one. I opened my box to find a veggie peeler and read the appropriate letter.

"Dave box 1"




























Now in the last page of the letter Kenny said something about he was joking and I get the knives and she gets the veggie peeler but for some reason my wife doesn't seem to acknowledge that part of the whole game, just the first part. She's a crafty person and would use a set of knives like these so she actually does really want them. She still calls them "her knives".










Here they are!




































I'm not a big hunter, the most I do is camp so I didn't need a skinning knife or anything like that. These are so perfect in the shop. I've beat them up pretty bad so far cutting just about anything. These utility knives are sexy and extremely useful to me. I can't be more happy with these.

Here is where they live now and get constant use.


----------



## bobasaurus

Todd, I'm really happy you like the knives. I hope they're useful to you and your family.

Dave and doubleDD, that knife is a beauty and the box fits it perfectly.

doubleDD and Jeff, those knives and extras are great. The leather tooling is impressive.

Dave and Ken, love the veggie peeler and marking knives. They would all be super useful to have.

Here is the fantastic knife and a bonus scratch awl that I received from RichCMD. The knife is really clean and well made, with a seamless fit between the spalted cherry scales and the full tang. Rich used some neat mosaic pins to really make it stand out too. And it came in a leather sheath. It's a very nice piece overall.

And the bonus scratch awl is beautiful too. The box elder is great with the red streaking. I see myself using this a lot for marking tasks.










So thanks a lot, Rich. I appreciate all the effort that went into these items.


----------



## Lazyman

Like Christmas day around here. So far you guys have really pushed the swap envelope, setting the bar intimidatingly high. Now I am not so annoyed that it took you all so long to complete this swap (said the nonparticipant).


----------



## HokieKen

Holy ish! You guys really brought the heat on this one!!

IL Dave -What a wicked looking knife! Did you do the metal work? I love the burl handle and sheath. That's one excellent box too!

Allen - Well, I'm not surprised but I'm always impressed. Love how you folded the chain on and the designs look very useful. That's the biggest paring knife I've ever seen!

Rich -you always get such unique woods for these swaps! I love that box elder and those cherry scales are nice. Love that knife design, very useful and a lovely sheath. The awl is gorgeous too!

Jeff - WOW! Man, that is some awesome box! You been holding out on us ;-). That leather work is incredible. Both knives look like real work horses and what a beautiful lamination for the marking knife! Man, you've really taken a shine to that lathe. That's some gorgeous turning work.


----------



## HokieKen

They say great minds think alike… Well, Brian T. (Ripthorn) pretty much read mine . I did a lot of research on knife styles for this swap. I learned about Japanese Kiridashis. I always thought they were marking knives… nope. They're actually utility knives used for everything from Bonsai Tree pruning to oragami to pecil sharpening. Sounds like a pretty useful shop knife, right?

Well, imagine my pleasure at unpacking this:









It's a perfect size and has found a permanent home in my pocket when I'm in the shop. Don't worry, I made a safety cover for it ;-0


















Brian made the knife from O1 and blued the blade. The bluing looks awesome! The scales are curly maple and are as smooth as a baby's ass. They are perfectly shaped and look and feel great. With a 22 degree edge, it's sharp enough to slice paper cleanly but robust enough to carve a chunk out of a piece of oak. And, with a straight cutting edge so well hardened, honing is a breeze.

Thanks Brian! It's a workhorse and has been used every time I've been in the shop since I opened it )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work Kenny, Rich and Brian! I especially like the kiridashis, and will probably end up making one of those for myself at some point.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, how nice to wake up to all this awesomeness! I saw most of these in the progress pics but seeing them put together, just amazing! *Dave D* that is a beautiful box you sent *Dave P*. The knife is even more beautiful. That's a nice skinner! *Todd* those knives from *Allen* are the top. Hand forged, collectors items. *Allen* even said how nice it was to send to you as you gave him the chain. *Dave D*. I'm glad you liked the set, I did hit my seven goals and will explain them later to everyone. *Dave K*. it looks like Ken really hooked you up. Those two knives are awesome! I even like that veggie peeler. Would not have hurt my feelings at all to receive that. *Allen*, *Rich's* items arrived just in time! And on top! That awl is beautiful and with box elder, my favorite wood. The knife is just amazing. *Ken* that knife from Brian looks very sharp! in more ways then one!

Super reveals so far! I need to get mine up!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ok, I guess it's my turn! I received mine from Vernon, poospleasures. Opening my package I find this:










A box with some of the most beautiful inlay I have ever saw. I even told him he MUST teach me how to do that. It's made from walnut and the ends are spalted persimmon. The hinges are perfect set barrel hinges. Opening the box I find this:



















A beautiful wooden folding pocket knife What better knife to give a wood worker! It's put together so tight and perfect the blade even springs! Vernon numbers his knives and has made over 1040 of these. It's made from gaboon ebony and maple. Topped of with an American flag. Perfect for a veteran. Vernon didn't stop there, after making wooden knives for years he stepped up his game and made his first metal knife:



















Vernon said he spent over 50 hours working this one. I'm proud to receive his first metal knife! This handle is gaboon ebony also and the brass bolster came from the corvette factory in Bowling Green KY. And boy is it sharp!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wait! I'm not done yet. I got an E-mail from Hunter, HunterDS asking for my address. It seems Hunter was thinking of me and thought I should not be the only one without a surprise so he sent me this. Totally unexpected but very much appreciated!










A marking knife made from Damascus steel and African blackwood. Very nice and very sharp! I made a marking knife but had yet to make one for myself so this is perfect. Great knife and a great gesture. Hunter, thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## HunterDS

All the knives are looking top notch!

You are welcome jeff, what an unexpected coincidence that it sorta matches your main (beautiful) swap knife.


----------



## HokieKen

Well deserved Jeff. You got some awesome stuff there and deserve it for heading up this circus! Thanks for stepping up and sending Jeff a bonus Hunter!

Vernon, man that stuff shows a pride and quality of craftsmanship I aspire to achieve someday. That wooden pocket knife is dead beautiful. You should seriously see about getting some metal parts custom made for the liners and blades. If you were selling that folder with metal blades, I'd buy in a heartbeat! And BRAVO on your metal work! Looks flawless from where I sit! A hidden tang with a brass bolster is quite a feat for a first-time foray! And your wood selections are all around A++. I won't even start on that gorgeous box. Suffice it to say I just became embarrassed about every box I've ever made ;-)

Hunter, I hope you'll be doing a project post on that marking knife! I'd love to know if you made that Damascus or bought it and if you bought it, where at. I suddenly feel like I need yet another marking knife ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Guys I have one more set to post. Not mine this time though. Richard, RichCMD has had a time with this swap but he came through. He wanted to post but he is catching a plane going to where their may not be any internet. He asked me to post what he received from Peter, PPK. He said they were just too beautiful to not get posted! So here is what Richard received:
































































This is one beautiful set. He said it's made from clairo walnut. His plan is when he returns to the US it will be the star of his Thanksgiving dinner. Rich went on andon about how beautiful they are!


----------



## doubleDD

Sorry bad picture of Jeffs knife. This one is better.





































Hope these give you a better idea od the great job Jeff did. And let me tell you, they are.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok and wow, I mean WOW! I am amazed at all of the work shown so far!

Mine was from ToddJB, and well I am horrible about these write ups so I am just going to let the knives and pictures speak for themselves.










Ok have to say I didn't even know "pumpkin spice" was a thing for cereal. Had me really worried about what was inside.










This corrected that worry to "oh boy, oh boy, oh boy"!!!




























As I told Todd this couldn't have come or been a more perfect gift. I have been looking at carving sets to try and add to some turnings?

Thank you !


----------



## HokieKen

A carving set is a great idea and very timely for Thanksgiving. Great idea PPK and I LOVE Claro Walnut. A stunning set.

What did you scale that boxed knife with Jeff. That's some interesting looking texture. Did you make the bolster too?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow wow wow. I have the day off today for vets day and I woke early just to see this stuff. My recipient hasn't posted mine and he can keep it that way, I'm embarrassed at my showing now. This stuff is amazing.

Brian, excellent job. Receiving kiridashi knives myself, I hope you made yourself one in the process. Probably the most useful knife I've ever owned.

Vernon….ummmm….I'm speechless. The knives are perfect and then the box….smh I'm the slacker this swap I guess.

PPK I love that idea and of course just in time for thanksgiving. That set is a lifelong carving set. Seriously beautiful!

Thanks Dave for those pics. Jeff that's exceptional. Seriously awesome job.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Todd. The carving knives and case is stunning! Seriously amazing. I know you made those yourself too. Incredible. That's awesome! Everyone did so well, these are pretty awesome.


----------



## HokieKen

The above post was for the "turkey" carving set. Gary posted while I was posting that ;-))

HOLY ISH TODD! That is an incredible entry! My initial idea was a carving set but I decided that was too ambitious but man, you killed it brother! And again… Claro Walnut… I'm gonna need some templates and need to know how thick the steel is so I can go ahead and order some ) Seriously dude, full-on bad-assery. Congrats on that score Gary!


----------



## doubleG469

> The above post was for the "turkey" carving set. Gary posted while I was posting that ;-))
> 
> HOLY ISH TODD! That is an incredible entry! My initial idea was a carving set but I decided that was too ambitious but man, you killed it brother! And again… Claro Walnut… I m gonna need some templates and need to know how thick the steel is so I can go ahead and order some ) Seriously dude, full-on bad-assery. Congrats on that score Gary!
> 
> - HokieKen


I know, right? I can not do justice to this set!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, the good stuff just keeps coming. What a beautiful carving set! And the pouch to hold them just puts it over the top! Personalized also!


----------



## Ripthorn

Ken, glad you like it!

I did make one for myself, mostly so I could make all the mistakes on that one  It actually turned out ok, the tip just took a little bit of a crumble because I tried to make it too fine prior to heat treat. However, after honing, it cuts well.

My sender won't be sending until Monday or so, so I get to live vicariously through all of you. Awesome stuff guys!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My sender won t be sending until Monday or so, so I get to live vicariously through all of you. Awesome stuff guys!
> 
> - Ripthorn


You won't be alone buddy. Bill said he is not posting his until you receive yours. So there will be two reveals then!


----------



## poospleasures

What a bunch of talent, but I am the lucky recipient of the most wonderful swap item of all from Kelly at KellyCrafts. You all just watch this guys business boom.









I do not know a lot about knives but This is my favorite knife of all times and have been showing to all my friends since the day I received my swap package which included a nice piece of eucalyptus, a pair of formed pine cone scales








Notice the beautiful Cholla scales made by Kelly.









This is the mosaic pins he put into the scales.








Next we have the custom formed Kydex sheath With my name embossed right into it. That is so special.








And last but not least the pine cone scales which will be the cause of me trying to make another knife. I just hope to do better with this one.








I want to thank everyone in my first swap for your posts and suggestions of what to do. Want to thank Kelly again for the wonderful swap items and Jeff for being a great and helpful leader. I probably should have read all the reveals before posting this. I just wanted my say without copying. Again I win WOW. Not I will enjoy your posts.

.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow Vernon, Dave really set you up and you hit the jackpot. That knife is awesome! Love the scales and mosaic pins. No doubt Dave does detail and his business will take off from that. Add the new scales and that beautiful wood? Wow. I know your a turner so I bet something beautiful is coming out of that wood.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow. Excellent work from Hunter, Vernon, Pete, Jeff (worth a second look!), Todd and Dave! Wow!

Everybody's a winner!


----------



## doubleG469

> Wow. Excellent work from Hunter, Vernon, Pete, Jeff (worth a second look!), Todd and Dave! Wow!
> 
> Everybody s a winner!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Everyone except Tony I feel he got the short straw with my swap, Tony I am soooo sorry. ;-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think there are a bunch of us feeling like we got better than we sent, Gary.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't feel that way. What I sent is way nicer than the veggie peeler. It's a nice veggie peeler don't get me wrong but what I sent was better.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, your wife got better than she sent?


----------



## HokieKen

My project is posted. Dave's veggie peeler and his Wife's knives ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Well, your wife got better than she sent?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Very true!


----------



## ToddJB

Mine too.



Dudes, ya'll are killing it. I'm seriously impressed with what is coming out of this swap. Cool stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Dave! That Tanto is a bad-ass looking knife. Should be a generally handy knife to have around. And those scales and mosaic pins are some serious sweetness! Nice job on the sheath too. Lasering gives it a seriously pro touch. Great score Vernon! I don't blame you, I'd make a knife just to use those scales too! Those things are awesome. And, you're gonna love that Eucalyptus. Dave sent me some in the last swap. It can be a fickle mistress to work sometimes but it sure is purrrrdy )


----------



## jeffswildwood

Can't let you guys post alone, mines up now. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/345745


----------



## PPK

Ok, sorry I'm a little slower on the posting. Here's what HunterDS sent to me:









.
.









.
.









.
.









Personalized box containing not one, but two knives. The tanto knife is so dadgum cool. I've never had one before, and really think it's unique. Damascus steel on the tanto knife and also the marking knife. It's the same type as HunterDS gave Jeff! I'll be using it a lot in the shop. The personalized box is too cool. I just go over and look at my knives and knife box every so often! Thanks HunterDS!!!!!!


----------



## Babieca

I was thrilled when I opened my package from FatAndy2003. In fact, I had strongly considered making one of these for the swap.


























He reports that the handle and cover for the draw knife are apple and walnut from his yard!

I've started to try my hand at spoon carving and this knife will be excellent. Plus, I now have an excuse to make a myself a shave horse!


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is my project post with the bicycle chain kitchen knives for Todd.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, things just seem to get better and better. That draw knife is off the charts. And used wood from his yard, even better! That Damascus steel in that tanto is beautiful!


----------



## PoohBaah

I am a little jealous that I did not get in on this swap but I know that I would not have had time to create something like you all did. All the reveals are amazing. I am wrapping up this final semester of school and will be ready for Dave to kick off the next swap after the first of the year.

Great job everyone.


----------



## HokieKen

WOW Hunter! I love Damascus and those are both super-sweet! I hope to see some detail on that box too, that's a really unique way to personalize. I like it! Do you do your own forging or did you buy the Damascus?

Andy, you always come up with something cool man  I was watching an old episode of the Woodwright's Shop and saw Roy use a knife that looked just like that with a wood mallet to "cleave" a clean blank from a piece of Walnut. He called it a push-knife. I've checked eBay and haven't found one yet :-( Is that what that is or is it a drawknife? I'm not sure what the difference is really other than drawknives usually have handles angled back toward the cutting edge… Whatever it is, it's beautiful and that's a cool holder )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hunter, that's some darned nice Damascus. And a useful drawknife from Andy. Excellent work, gents! It's been one stunning reveal after another today.

Sorry you couldn't participate, Pooh. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with in the swap next year.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, glad you like it!
> 
> I did make one for myself, mostly so I could make all the mistakes on that one  It actually turned out ok, the tip just took a little bit of a crumble because I tried to make it too fine prior to heat treat. However, after honing, it cuts well…
> 
> - Ripthorn


Oh I definitely like it ) My initial conundrum was where to keep it? On the bench? Belt sheath? Neck lanyard? Pocket? Well, I decided pocket would be the most convenient so I tried it first. I wasn't sure how comfy a fixed blade would be in my pocket though. Well, it's comfy enough that when I got to work one day last week, I still had it in there and didn't even realize it )


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man I'm missing all the fun and Holy Cow! I can't believe the level of work and the really cool knives and tools that were produced for this swap. I don't know where to start with the props. Every one of the swap knives and tools are amazing.

I'm almost afraid to see my swap item posted when my unfortunate recipient finally gets it in the mail. Brian (Ripthorn) sorry for the delay.

Just grabbing a sandwich during the break I allowed myself. Tonight I'll have a better opportunity to look everything over again. Cool stuff guys!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seriously beautiful. The Damascus is incredible. Excellent job on that set!

Andy that knife is one of a kind. Love the holder too.

I honestly didn't expect this kind of stuff to come out of this swap for some reason. Everyone wanted a knife swap, I wasn't too excited but wow. I'm seriously impressed. Kudos to everyone. Seriously this one has more gems in it than any other I've seen I think.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Seriously beautiful. The Damascus is incredible. Excellent job on that set!
> 
> Andy that knife is one of a kind. Love the holder too.
> 
> I honestly didn't expect this kind of stuff to come out of this swap for some reason. Everyone wanted a knife swap, I wasn't too excited but wow. I'm seriously impressed. Kudos to everyone. Seriously this one has more gems in it than any other I've seen I think.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave I think everyone rose to the challenge. I agree, some real nice gems! Including yours!


----------



## Brit

All of you guys produced amazing work for this swap. I've been lurking in the background, patiently waiting for the reveal day and you didn't disappoint. Extremely impressive skills.


----------



## HokieKen

So Bill and Brian will reveal next week… Tony and Andy are the only two left for today then? That's kinda depressing :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hunter's still gotta show off what he got too, Kenny.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I put an *X* next to the people who have revealed, to keep track. I hope I didn't miss anyone! Looks like we a few more to reveal! GR8HUNTER, HunterDS and Fatandy2004 if I have kept up.


----------



## HunterDS

Finaly home from school. Time to show you all what I got from Dave and why I am clearly the winner of this Knife swap. It all shipped in a nicely made box that was all made by hand tools (except a few brads). I can only imagine that he did the sweet engraving with a magnifying glass and the right time of day.










Further into the box I find a very detailed note written on some nice thin slices of wood. The knives were nicely protected by a black cloth that will come in handy if I get a cut or feel tempted to play five finger pellet.










As I go further into the box i found the two beautiful "glitter shanks" nestled in thier little holder.










These two marking knives came at the perfect time since I want to learn dovetails and general hand tool work. Plus what guy named hunter doesn't enjoy a marking knife with a bullet casing on it!










Thank you very much Dave!


----------



## HunterDS

> Personalized box containing not one, but two knives. The tanto knife is so dadgum cool. I ve never had one before, and really think it s unique. Damascus steel on the tanto knife and also the marking knife. It s the same type as HunterDS gave Jeff! I ll be using it a lot in the shop. The personalized box is too cool. I just go over and look at my knives and knife box every so often! Thanks HunterDS!!!!!!
> 
> - PPK


I am very glad that you like it!


> WOW Hunter! I love Damascus and those are both super-sweet! I hope to see some detail on that box too, that s a really unique way to personalize. I like it! Do you do your own forging or did you buy the Damascus?
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I wish i could make my own damascus. The blanks came from a local guy in town. The tanto was a regular blank I got as a gift and was my very first knife I made. I had him custom make 3 Marking knives a while back since I cant find any that are made of damascus or have the side filing. Then the swap came around at the perfect time. I doubt I will ever use the 3rd blank since I got amazing marking knives from Dave.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hunter those are some nice knives. I like the way Dave used the shells! It does make some nice brass work. And thanks again for the extra bonus item! I really love it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow! This has been quite a reveal day! Now we need Bill to get home. And GR8HUNTER to post!


----------



## HunterDS

> Hunter those are some nice knives. I like the way Dave used the shells! It does make some nice brass work. And thanks again for the extra bonus item! I really love it!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Not a problem! Real glad you like it. Thanks once again for keeping the swap running nicely!


----------



## HokieKen

Nicely done Dave P. . A well-made box to house two nicely made marking knives. The bullet casing is an excellent touch!


----------



## wormil

Very impressive everyone. Definitely one of the top swaps.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Very impressive everyone. Definitely one of the top swaps.
> 
> - Rick_M


I totally agree Rick. These swaps always turn out some impressive stuff but there is so much here that was impressive. I can't say it enough how much I underestimated all of you….that was a compliment mostly.


----------



## doubleDD

As everyone else has already said, I'm extremely impressed with the quality and detail of knives and extras posted today. No need to go on the internet to get any ideas, just look here.
My internet went out 9am this morning and just came back on recently. Trying to catch up on all the postings.
My hats off to everyone for putting a lot of thought and effort in this swap. 
Maybe Jeff threatened us and said either post something nice or you won't be allowed in the next swap.
Great job running the show Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll echo what everyone else has said… Bravo all! Once again, I find myself in the company of craftsman who drive me to elevate my efforts and humble me when I think I've done something special! And WOW to all the swap Noobs! You guys keep coming back!

You dudes gave me a ton to do though! Geeze… I need some 1/16 O1 to copy Todd's carving knives. I already did some horse-swapping with Dave for some of his cast scales. THEN I was checking out his site yesterday and found another set I HAD to have so I bought them too. So now I have to plan knives to go with all the damn scales I have. Grrrrrr. And I would say I MUST build a folder like Vernon's with some metal blades. I could probably pull off the blades… but ain't no way I got the skills to do the rest like Vernon! And I ain't blowin' smoke Vernon, that's one of the purrdiest dang folders I've ever seen! And don't even get me started on Damascus knives and kitchen knives with bike chain forged in or draw knives with really cool holders or leather debossed commemorative boxes….. Geeze guys!

Thanks for letting me participate guys. I mean it sincerely. And thanks for your efforts keeping us all in line Jeff. You pulled it off without a hitch… well except Bill. But he's a yankee, we can't blame you for that ;-))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Ken, I appreciate that. It kept me busy at times but was definitely worth it just to see what came out of this swap. We still have three more to see and I hope not too long from now. So it's not over yet!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

my turn : first let me say I really think I dropped the ball on this swap guys this Is some totally awesome work much better then my items

my package was from Gary / doubleG469
































































second : I would like to thank Dave and Jeff for helping me out of : you could say a very sticking situation LOL:<))

third : last but not least another huge thanks for Jeff for organizing a fantastic swap :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> THEN I was checking out his site yesterday and found another set I HAD to have so I bought them too.
> - HokieKen


This is true and funny. He was actually the first customer on the new website. I woke up and saw the order and kind of laughed because I just sent the dude a handful of scales in a trade. Couldn't ask for a better first customer. Definitely a productive first day for the website overall and a lot of nice scales went your way this past week. I've definitely come up with some good combos with the cholla and pine cone now. Even some magnolia pod scales that look awesome but not AZ native so I'm debating. I love them though.

Awesome job Gary. I'll post my project later tonight. I'm in the shop working away. I might have a really old, new toy tomorrow if I can get these craigslist people to get with it.


----------



## duckmilk

HOLY MOLY!!!!!! Been busy all day and I come home to this??? I'm without words to explain all the outstanding work you guys have done. Excuse me for not mentioning anyone by name, but I just did a read through and, honestly, haven't digested who sent what to whom. It is all just so awesome!

Jeff, you worry wart, you did a fine job on this swap. Congratulations!

I'm so glad I didn't join. My entry would have made me so embarrassed, I would have had to drop my LJ membership and go hide somewhere. Serious work there guys. Impressed I am.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony that is an awesome set! I saw it in the progress pics and just could not wait to see that draw knife! The other knife is also really nice. I think it looks like a mini kukri knife! Good job Gary!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Come on Andrew, let's see yours! Were chomping at the bit.


----------



## fatandy2003

Here is the cornucopia of items I received from GR8HUNTER. I just kept pulling items out of the box!

2 folding knives, a bottle opener, a marking knife, and a small compass. I have used everything (I use the bottle opener multiple times a day). Thanks Tony!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Tony! That's an awesome set Gary. A drawknife and a Kukri? Either one would have been a good package but both of them is fantastic. Gary's been showing some chops the last couple of swaps. Can't wait to see what he does in the next one 



> THEN I was checking out his site yesterday and found another set I HAD to have so I bought them too.
> - HokieKen
> 
> This is true and funny. He was actually the first customer on the new website. I woke up and saw the order and kind of laughed because I just sent the dude a handful of scales in a trade….
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


It is true. I a gluttonous dude. You can't expect a glutton just to pick a few and be satisfied with them when he sees more he didn't get! Seriously though, Dave's got some sweet scales on his site so if you've got more knife projects planned, do yourself a favor and check 'em out. I imagine for LJ swap brothers he might even be willing to work up something custom if you had something special in mind ;-)



> ...I m so glad I didn t join. My entry would have made me so embarrassed, I would have had to drop my LJ membership and go hide somewhere…
> 
> - duckmilk


I call BS! If I remember correctly you were singing that same song all through the beer swap and then delivered one of the nicest projects in there. You just need to spend a little less time out on your horse and a little more time in the barn with your tools! ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze, I finish posting and Andy's got the goods waiting!

That's a killer package Tony! Folders are always excellent for anyone and those look mighty sharp (no pun intended). Bottle openers are always handy  Compass is cool, I actually need one of those… and that Celtic knot is the bees knees. If you've never done a Celtic knot lamination, give it a go. Them things are a PITA to get right!! That's an awesome marking knife Tony. Great score Andy ) Well deserved for that drawknife!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Andy, you sure hit the jackpot on this one. I so like those lock back knives! Then add a celtic marker AND a bottle opener AND a compass? Well done Tony!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Guys this has been awesome for me. I saw all the progress pics in various states of completion so I could tell what was being made but the bonus items have almost all been a surprise to me too. Well done everyone!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gary and Tony didn't disappoint, either. I still think we're all winners.

Got my project written up now. It wasn't quite all hand tools. The apple was slabbed with a chainsaw, I used a MAP gas torch to anneal the brass rivets, the wire-wheel on my bench-grinder to clean up the brass, and a brad nailer to hold the tool rests in the box because I ran out of clamps. But other than that, all hand tools. ;-)


----------



## poospleasures

Guys sorry I can not get in on the conversations but we set up for our next biggest show this afternoon. We will be there most of the day tomorrow and Sunday 11:00 till 3:00 then I hope to catch up with you all and really look at all the lovely iron.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Vernon. Don't bother looking at all the posts. Just keep thinking you received the best.

Good luck at the show!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes good luck to you Vernon hope you come home with an empty truck and lots of orders to fill 
and Dave a very nice site them are some really really nice scales …and of course you know how I feel about them turning tools MAGNIFICENT :<))


----------



## HokieKen

The swap now owns the Top 3 )


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks guys, I can say that when we have such a great group participation it really inspires you to bring your best. I know everyone here thinks there is some project better but there is not one I have viewed that I would not want.

There are some serious winners here but there are no losers.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> The swap now owns the Top 3 )
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll ruin that soon. Typing my project post now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Posted my project! Thanks Jeff so much for hosting and keeping us under control.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/345857

I can't seem to copy the widget on my iPad. So you all get a grubby link.


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny or Dave, can you share with us your experience on working with the kydex?


----------



## jeffswildwood

These knife swap projects have kept the top three fill for two days now. Just saying. ))


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny or Dave, can you share with us your experience on working with the kydex?
> 
> - duckmilk


Stick in a toaster oven and shape it then let it cool. ;-). Seriously though, that's about it. Google "kydex press" and watch a couple YouTube videos. It's really an easy and versatile material. Happy to answer any questions I can but there's a lot better sources than me ;-0. Walter Sorrels has at least one video on it that is really good.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I missed this post Duck. Saw it when Kenny replied.

He's right it's simple and I learned from Walter Sorrells. He has a fancy press. I have a hardbor freight floor tile cut into fourths and stuck to two pieces of mdf with a hinge.

You heat the kydex until it's like a lasagna noodle. Put it around your knife and press it for 10 minutes until the kydex cools down.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like we might have an extension ladder in a box swap shaping up for the spring, and that's without Dave or Kenny chiming in. Well! There it is.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hey Guys, I heard from Bill! He is on his way to NY. Hi said his will be in the mail Monday. So by Tuesday or Wednesday we have two more reveals! Hang on here, were not done yet!! More knife porn to come.

Bill, have a safe trip on your journey.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Hey Guys, I heard from Bill! He is on his way to NY. Hi said his will be in the mail Monday. So by Tuesday or Wednesday we have two more reveals! Hang on here, were not done yet!! More knife porn to come.
> 
> Bill, have a safe trip on your journey.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'm back in Brooklyn! lol Arrived here about 7:30. Worst part of the trip was crossing the Goethals Bridge and the Staten Island Expressway. Took me 40 minutes to travel 9 miles or so.

Yup. Tomorrow my swap item gets shipped. I'll send you the tracking info when in hand.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Awesome Bill! Everyone keep watching here, more to come!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you made it safely, Bill. be nice to see what you made for Brian.


----------



## HokieKen

AND what Babieca made for Bill. We have 2 more coming this week )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> AND what Babieca made for Bill. We have 2 more coming this week )
> 
> - HokieKen


Hopefully by Wednesday!


----------



## builtinbkyn

My package was shipped and is scheduled for delivery Wednesday. Next day was insanely expensive lol

OK for you swap junkies - you know who you are - I'm posting what Babieca sent. Maybe it's against the rules, but you all know what I think of rules 

Sam (Babieca) wrote a nice note to accompany the items he sent. I have to say, I wish I opened this before sending mine as I didn't include any extras  Well that would have added to the expedited shipping costs exponentially, but these things do make receiving the swap item more special.

First up were a few Halloween candies - no pics as I scarfed them up while reading the note lol Then there are the other consumables which are of local production - a really nice Texas Style BBQ Sauce from Franklin Barbecue, Austin Eastciders Original Dry Cider and of course a Shiner brew called Kosmos. Thanks for those Sam. I have plans for them 

Then I opened the swap item. Sam made a really nice carving set. The blades are O1 steel and the handles are of "mystery fruitwood" according to the note. The three knives are a hook knife, sloyd knife (had no idea what that was since I'm not yet a carver) and a smaller carving knife. The handles are finished with Danish oil.



















One day when I finally get back to woodworking instead of moving, I'll sit down and actually try to learn carving as I'm sure it will enhance my woodworking capabilities tremendously.

Oh almost forgot - Sam included some nice pieces of Bradford pear for me to use however I see fit. Hmmm? Maybe my first carved piece?

Thanks Sam for something special! I look forward to getting to use them.


----------



## ToddJB

Sam, those look great!

Really eager to hear about hose you made the hook knife.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet set Sam! I'm not a carver either Bill but, I do have some carving tools. They come in handy for all kinds of stuff. That "mystery" fruit wood is pretty. Pearwood should make some good tool handles Bill.

Mmmmm… beer


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looking good buddy. That is a sweet carving set! Mystery wood is IMO sometimes the most beautiful! I would love to put that pear on my lathe for some nice containers. I's say you could use a cold beer after that drive back to NY.


----------



## duckmilk

Great set Sam! I agree that some carving knives would be useful even though I don't do carving. I have used some horse hoof knives at times for certain things.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice job, Sam!

Bill, the sloyd is the most useful carving knife I have. I use it for a little of everything in the shop.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll agree with everyone in saying I love the set. The fruit is likely not apple or a citrus. Very good looking though. The shape of the handles is awesome and the hook knife is particularly unique. Very well done Sam. A slacker like Bill doesn't deserve a set like that.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yup guys. I'm sure I'll get to use them for a few different tasks.

On another note - a beer note - I'm saving the Shiner Sam sent to accompany a bison steak - the guy at the Saturday green market sells them and they're amazing. Tonight I am too tired to cook, so I ordered some Thai curry. Seems my beer of the month club is still in effect. Yesterday when I arrived back here I found a new batch waiting for me.  This was the lot.










Kenny this one's for you. Figured an IPA would go well with the heat of the Panang curry I ordered. I also got a kick out of the brewer's label - He'brew the Chosen Beer - Shmaltz Brewing Company, but I don't know if it's Kosher lol


----------



## Babieca

> Sam, those look great!
> 
> Really eager to hear about hose you made the hook knife.
> 
> - ToddJB


Shaping the hook was surprisingly easy. After filing the bevel, I was able to bend the annealed o1 by hand around a pipe fitting to get the radius I wanted. Papadan gave me some good suggestions and reassurances about shaping it.

My knife sharpening skills are pretty poor at the best of times and although Bill got a knife that will do a job, it isn't as sharp or the bevel as even as I would have liked.


----------



## Lazyman

Mmm, Rye IPA are one of my favorites.

Nice set of knives too ;-)


----------



## HunterDS

Awesome job sam! Bonus points for a great choice in cider.


----------



## HokieKen

If that's for me, what the hell's it doing in your glass Bill?! ;-)) Nice color but I'm not usually a rye-fan and double IPAs usually end up too bitter for my tastes. I'd definitely give it a try though 

Nathan (and any other IPA lovers), this is a new seasonal I just tried and I'll be stockpiling it! One of the best beers I've EVER had. Keystone Lite notwithstanding of course ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

I'm with you Kenny, most IPAs are too bitter for me, but the one made at the local place here is surprisingly mild.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m with you Kenny, most IPAs are too bitter for me, but the one made at the local place here is surprisingly mild.
> 
> - duckmilk


Blasphemy Duck! I said most *double* IPAs are too bitter for me. IPAs are the perfect beer!


----------



## jeffswildwood

The last swap item is out for delivery! Hopefully we will get one more reveal today!


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's interesting to see that the discussion about the next swap has a contingent coming out against bonus items. In the three swaps I've been in, bonus items have seemed almost required.

Will that be the last reveal, Jeff? Your checklist at the top says so. I haven't checked the tags to see if they all show up yet.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Will that be the last reveal, Jeff? Your checklist at the top says so. I haven t checked the tags to see if they all show up yet.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes, last delivery and last reveal. Then I pass the reins to you Dave. I hope you have as much fun as I did with this swap. One I will never forget. If you need anything from me just let me know. I'll help you out any way I can.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill's item has been delivered! Now were just waiting for the last reveal from Ripthorn!


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright, gents, the moment I've all been waiting for . I got the box from Bill and I was surprised at the heft. I opened it and pulled out a wrapped up bundle that was kind of rectangular. What was it?










And look at the shape of the handle, which happens to be figured eucalyptus and ebony by the way:










So I pull it out, and what have we here? A beautiful "BBQ Buddy" as Bill put it, perfect for the guy in Texas!










The block is Wenge, look how well the bolster fits the block


----------



## bobasaurus

Rip / Bill, that's a nice-looking knife and a great block.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sweet! Nice work, Bill!


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like a great score. BBQ Buddy, love it.


----------



## duckmilk

That is an exceptional looking knife! Just WOW! Nice job Bill!


----------



## HokieKen

Man, I suck so bad at shaping handles :-(

Seriously nice Bill! I really do love the shape of the handle. The wood combination is inspired. I particularly like the organic bolster flowing right out of the handle. Looks like a handy knife design too. Assume you bought the blank? Finally, the block is an excellent touch. I was thinking last week that I was surprised no one had made a block.

A+ Bill! I'd say worth the wait for Brian


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill, Ken is right. Very much worth the wait! Brian that's an awesome knife! Adding the block was a wonderful idea.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent job Bill. I can say the wood for that handle looks familiar and excellent!

The block is insane cool and the bolster line perfect and matches well. Very cool!

Worth the wait Brian for sure. Love it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks guys. Man I had no clue what to make for this swap. Then I figured most everyone BBQs or at least cooks from time to time and everyone does eat. So some kind of food related cutlery was the plan. Thought a small block knife that can be kept by a BBQ would be the call.

The bolster/blade guard allows the knife to be placed down while keeping the blade from resting on the server next to the BBQ so the user can steal some brisket before bringing it to the table. Need two hands for that. One holding the brisket and one holding a napkin to wipe evidence off the chin 

Yup Kenny. Purchased the blade already shaped and sharpened. Ah, what the heck. I didn't want to burn down the building my shop is in with a homemade forge. The landlord would have been pissed. Got it from some Indian trading post online called Crazy Crow. However the blade is Soligen steel made in Germany lol

Been watching Forged in Fire after seeing you guys chat about it so much. I think I like this knife making business and will set something up for doing so in the new place.

This was a fun swap. Wish I was able to dedicate more time to it.

Brian, glad it arrived safe and happy it went to Texas BBQer


----------



## poospleasures

Again all you people amaze me more with every reveal. Sure going to miss the wonderful surprises. Thanks for the learning experiences. Bill you the man.


----------



## doubleG469

And with that it's sad to see the last reveal (a most excellent and worthy final entry by the way)! I guess it's time to start working on turning some bowls and vessels. Maybe try getting a platter nice and flat (first one i did dried and looks like a sad taco…)

It has been a pleasure reading all the advice and how too's (even some of the stuff Kenny wrote was helpful).

BTW Bill, I am in Texas and I love BBQ as well, since you are setting up space to continue the knife hobby… just saying…


----------



## HunterDS

> BTW Bill, I am in Texas and I love BBQ as well, since you are setting up space to continue the knife hobby… just saying…
> 
> - doubleG469


I am on board with bbq knives for all the Texans here.


----------



## HokieKen

Forged in Fire is, I think, single-handedly responsible for the sales of more forges and smithing tools than any other single influence in history ;-) Good for you Bill. I would love to have a setup for forging but the space and my time are too limited. I will be getting a small forge for heat treating but that's about it… for now.

I too am sad to see the last reveal but, wow, what a killer set of work guys! Kudos to each and every one of you. There's not a single package in the entire swap I wouldn't have been happy to have received!

And, once again, THANKS JEFF!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Ken and everyone. I'm glad everyone is happy with your items. Everything finally came together. I hate to see it end but I'm passing the reins over to Dave P. Thanks everyone for all your help and for taking part. It was awesome!


----------



## doubleG469

Yes I forgot, thank you Jeff. Great job!


----------



## Babieca

> BTW Bill, I am in Texas and I love BBQ as well, since you are setting up space to continue the knife hobby… just saying…
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I am on board with bbq knives for all the Texans here.
> 
> - HunterDS


It only seems fair.


----------



## doubleG469

So question, I hope everyone is still reading these.

I have a corded electric mower taking up space in the garage and no one seems to want to purchase or trade for anything for it. So I am thinking "hmm what can I make from this this???" So first thought is the blade, I need a good hefty roughing gouge for the lathe and with the build now done I went to look at Walter Sorrels. He made a set from 1095 so my question is do you guys think it's doable? Use half the blade for the gouge and maybe the other half for a scrapper of some sort?

and discuss…


----------



## Lazyman

Might be interesting to look at the motor and see if it might be suitable for making a disk or belt sander? I had a blast making a belt sander using an old HVAC blower motor.


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's worth a shot if you think "mystery steel" is worth your time Gary. You planning to forge the gouge I assume? No small feat I would imagine. Honestly, for a roughing gouge, I would look at Hurricane or Benjamins best and buy a HSS one. In my experience, carbon steel turning tools are pretty mediocre at best.

Scrapers are a different animal. Grind them things in any shape you want out of anything you want. They take light cuts in a trailing position so, really no danger and as long as it's hard and sharp it should work.

Just my $.02…


----------



## HokieKen

Oh… let me add, I would NOT attempt to make my own bowl gouge. Those things take a lot of load…


----------



## doubleG469

> Might be interesting to look at the motor and see if it might be suitable for making a disk or belt sander? I had a blast making a belt sander using an old HVAC blower motor.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Scrapers are a different animal. Grind them things in any shape you want out of anything you want. They take light cuts in a trailing position so, really no danger and as long as it's hard and sharp it should work.
> 
> Oh… let me add, I would NOT attempt to make my own bowl gouge. Those things take a lot of load…
> 
> -Kenny, SW VA, Go Hokies!!!


Nathan that is a great thought,

Kenny good point and I was going to go about it the Sorrels way of pounding it into a form with the help of a holder… May be too ambitious… Maybe I need to get someone with a metal lathe and milling experience to look into this further for me… Any thoughts on someone like this?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wanted to give a thanks to Jeff for wrangling a fantastic swap to a finish. Excellent job.

Gary, I'm with Kenny on this. Sorrels made gouges but where they meant for a lathe? I can't see high carbon steel holding an edge longer than a couple minutes on a lathe. If you think about the amount of wood a lathe tool travels through it's actually amazing. Could be a mile or two worth of cutting for a single bowl or spindle at 2000-3000 rpm.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm passing the reins over to Dave P.


Just a reminder that we're talking about the next swap a bit. It won't get going until after the holidays, but feel free to gab on that thread, too.

Thanks again for running this one, Jeff! Hope I can do half the job you did.


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary, I'm with Kenny on this. Sorrels made gouges but where they meant for a lathe? I can't see high carbon steel holding an edge longer than a couple minutes on a lathe. If you think about the amount of wood a lathe tool travels through it's actually amazing. Could be a mile or two worth of cutting for a single bowl or spindle at 2000-3000 rpm.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave - yes he has a 6 part series on tools making for his lathe purchase.


----------



## Lazyman

> Kenny good point and I was going to go about it the Sorrels way of pounding it into a form with the help of a holder… May be too ambitious… Maybe I need to get someone with a metal lathe and milling experience to look into this further for me… Any thoughts on someone like this?
> 
> - doubleG469


I think I know the video you refer to and I think that it would be fun and I'll bet you would learn a ton. My favorite roughing gouge is my cheapest one that I am sure is just high carbon steel the was formed the same way as Sorrels did in his video. One reason I like it so much is that I seem to be able to get it sharper than my much nicer and heavier Benjamins Best. Sure I have to sharpen it more often but that literally takes 30 seconds with the right jig. But roughing gouges are for spindle turning only. You should never use them on blanks that are rotating with the endgrain at 90 degrees to the spindle or chuck.


----------



## HunterDS

Some call it a Keiser blade…I call it a sling blade..mmhhmm… it would make an awesome machete for maybe a froe.


----------



## HokieKen

I can machine it for you Gary. But you could buy a Sorby cheaper. And the Sorby would be HSS.


----------



## HokieKen

> Some call it a Keiser blade…I call it a sling blade..mmhhmm… it would make an awesome machete for maybe a froe.
> 
> - HunterDS


Mmhmm, I'll just have some biscuits and mustard I reckon.

Love that dude ;-p


----------



## doubleG469

Mmmhhhmmm I stopped by Rockler yesterday and Mmmhhhmmmm then when I got home I seen a 16 piece set of Hurricanes for just at $330.

Economically I think that would be the route to go.

Now if I can get my wedgie sled to work properly….


----------



## HokieKen

16 piece set? I'd think about how many of those you'll actually use. You may be better off buying just the ones you need individually. Just a thought. I have several Hurricane tools and really like them. For the $, they are excellent tools.


----------



## doubleG469

> 16 piece set? I d think about how many of those you ll actually use. You may be better off buying just the ones you need individually. Just a thought. I have several Hurricane tools and really like them. For the $, they are excellent tools.
> 
> - HokieKen


You'd pay more for them individually, it doesn't seem like a lot of wasted tools


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I think what Kenny is saying is you wont use all 5 scrapers in that set :<))
nice set thou 
I have the sorby 6 piece set …and love them :<))


----------



## Lazyman

> I think what Kenny is saying is you wont use all 5 scrapers in that set :<))
> nice set thou
> I have the sorby 6 piece set …and love them :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Especially 4 scrapers with the same profile, just different sizes. I would want one that is a round side scraper if you are going to turn bowls for example. Also, you may want more than one bowl gouge of the same width - one with a traditional grind for the bottom of the bowls and hollow forms and another with an Irish grind. You don't need 2 in every size of course. You probably also don't need both roughing gouges, though they would be nice to have. I would start with the smaller one and add the larger one later if you decide you need it. I often use my largest bowl gouge with an Irish grind for roughing anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, that actually does look like a pretty useful set now that I see it. Personally, I don't own a single bowl gouge. With my carbide tools, I don't see any need. I don't do much bowl turning though so take that with a grain of salt! I have both of those skews, the 3 spindle gouges and the big roughing gouge and the parting tool from that set. All good tools and most get used pretty often. I don't use the smaller gouges much but they're nice to have when you need them. I could honestly live without them though. That's way more scrapers than I would ever use but still, at that price, that set might be a good value.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Since there's a little lull in my schedule, I've been goofing off a bit. Found this cool knife that would have been nice to make for the swap. Think I'll make one for myself to keep in my apron or leather holster, once I actually get back to making things 





View on YouTube


----------



## doubleG469

> Since there s a little lull in my schedule,
> 
> - builtinbkyn


what "lull" ? I hear you are supposed to be working on a few BBQ buddies for some Texas boys….


----------



## HokieKen

I saw those when I was doing my research Bill and actually considered a pair of those L and R handed. I landed on the Kiridashis as more generally useful but I could definitely see having one or two of those around as well. I do have some HSS jointer blades needing a second life… I think I would angle the tip though so it could be used for paring.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thought I'd post this story here as a cautionary tale of what can happen when one isn't aware of all of the safety issues where forging is concerned. Looks like a tragic accident that should not have happened if this person was using his head.

*Upstate blaze started by amateur imitating History Channel series*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow! Coming to Chandler AZ very soon. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

Chuck Darwin is saying "I told ya so" somewhere.


----------

